# Best Panerai Homage?



## Kosmo5 (Sep 24, 2007)

I recently got obsessed with the Panerai style. It's awesome, large but not bulky and 
being low-key yet impressive. Being the lurker that I am, I searched and looked at every Panerai thread I could find.

Here's a compilation:

1. International Watchman Marine Diver










2. Lucien Piccard Monaco (Not in production/Sold out?)










3. Marina Militare










4. Junkers W-33 Titanium Mechanical










5. WWII 1939-1945 (not on eBay or anywhere else)










6. Military Mark V (seems to have disappeared as well)










7. Rotary Elite 200m (can't find any in usual stores)










8. Alpha Panerai clone










9. Custom blank panny watch

I really like the WWII 1939-45 and the Lucien Piccard but no one seems to carry it lately. What would you guys 
buy if you were looking for a Panerai style watch in terms of price and availability? Thanks!


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Probably the best way to get a lot of information on these choices is to use the search function and search "Panerai homage" or Panerai clone" or "panerai style" or something to that effect. 

There have been numerous, and I mean numerous threads in the past few years on Panny homage pieces with hundreds of posts. You really could get a ton of info from those threads. 

There is a guy in England that produces some really nice Panerai homage pieces that I think are very nice.


----------



## NickDolin (Dec 8, 2006)

There is a Wenger Pani homage that is seen on the bay from time to time... let me see if I can find a pic real quick HA, found one $79 on the bay, pic is property of the seller


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

I have an MM I got from a guy over on another sales forum. It is a nice watch for what I paid (100 bucks). Most likely a Chinese auto, but fit and finish isn't bad and keeps good time :-!

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## ALL_ZEN (Feb 26, 2006)

Yep, lots and lots of posts on Panerai homages. I have the Marine Diver which I really like (I didn't take these pictures) and the "no brand" type that also look good IMHO (this one is Geoff's). I'm thinking of getting one of these also as I don't have any hand-wind models.


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

It would almost be worth "sticking" this thread for as often as we get Pam Homage inquiries :-d
Nice compilation!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2007)

There is a guy in England that produces some really nice Panerai homage pieces that I think are very nice.[/quote]

Hi,

Here's mine









paul


----------



## Texcowboy9 (Feb 11, 2006)

Here is mine, not as large as the others, but a good quality watch. Hamilton Khaki Action.


----------



## yemrjb (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## yemrjb (Sep 16, 2007)

$189


----------



## yemrjb (Sep 16, 2007)

i too am in the mrkt for the same......


----------



## Bearcat (Sep 3, 2006)

International Watchman Marine Diver is the best mostly due to the use of a genuine Swiss Unitas movement. Worth the $400 IMHO.....YMMV.


----------



## ALL_ZEN (Feb 26, 2006)

Tragic said:


> It would almost be worth "sticking" this thread for as often as we get Pam Homage inquiries :-d
> Nice compilation!


LOL, I was going to say the same thing: a sticky for Pam homages or maybe just "popular homages" or something like that. :-d


----------



## dbluefish (Apr 4, 2007)

This one is stark simplicity in Ti! Manual wind, Unitas movement, and, IMHO, just about the ideal look!

paul:-d:-d:-d


----------



## ALL_ZEN (Feb 26, 2006)

I think I recently saw that one on the sales corner, eh?


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Well I have quite a few of them and depending how much you want to spend then I could give you a suggestion on a few.


----------



## Kosmo5 (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow, the recommendations really piled up.



jakisbck said:


> Well I have quite a few of them and depending how much you want to spend then I could give you a suggestion on a few.


Looking for one in the $150 and below range. Being in college leaves me with
little cash to spare haha, so the affordable the better.


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

Found an older thread on the subject.... tons of pics and refereces for those interested...

I like the look of parenai as well.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2439

Can we perhaps get some "where to buy and how much" added here so we don't have to google.
( I tried nternational Watchman Marine Diver but did not find easy way to check prices on their web site... bizzare...)


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok here's the scoop: The Wenger and the Hamilton is a Quartz, Wenger prices running $100 or less +/_ the hammy running a little over $200

The Magrette is an auto (21 jewel miyota) and you can probaly get the for about $150

The Ticino is an auto as well if you can still find that model otherwise you can get the other model marina militare 1938 look with an asian 6497 movt you can get either one for about $100-$150

This next group I own myself:

Marine Diver $350 









Unbranded $300









Marina Militare $100 plus shipping w/o the croc strap (1938) this is only a copy w/asian movt









The rest some you can still get some others you cant all auto movt's








all were $100 or less

The Marine Diver is the better out the bunch JMHO but it cost more as you can see also, the metal strap doesnt come with it either. next the unbranded swiss 6497 movt .

if you only want to spend $100-$150 then I would say get the WWII for the price otherwise get the Wenger

Good luck to the both of you two|>


----------



## NickDolin (Dec 8, 2006)

CO5 said:


> Wow, the recommendations really piled up.
> 
> Looking for one in the $150 and below range. Being in college leaves me with
> little cash to spare haha, so the affordable the better.


With a >$150 budget I'd get the Wenger. They can be had at under $100, Eta swiss movement and Swiss made. They also have 3 year warranties and for what you pay you get a pretty nice watch. I'm not sure if the others have warranties or not, and some you end up with possibly questionable movements. Only thing with Wenger is that it is quartz instead of a hand crank or auto...


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

*It's not just about looks, the movement inside defines price ranges >>>*

IMO a basic Panerai (without seconds hand) is a perfect base for a quartz movement and should be in the lowest price range (but strangely I never saw one).

A little more expensive is possible to find mechanical movements, usually automatic and also some handwound Asian Unitas clones. The inconvenient is that some of those use smal movements, so it they have sub-dials they might look oddish, so in this range I prefer the central seconds hommages (the best compromisse IMO) or the Asian Unitas.

Finally the closest to the real thing, the ones equiped with the Unitas 6497.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MadBrdr (Feb 10, 2006)

Here is my trinity. Built by Davidsen from Hong Kong. All 3 with Swiss Unitas 6497. The Radiomir style one has the movement decorated with Cote De'Geneve stripes:


----------



## bjornkeizers (Feb 19, 2006)

I've got one incoming; the Aristo HP1.

Radiomir look with an export-grade Molnija 3603 handwinder. 51mm diameter including crown, and 14 wide according to most internet sources. 5 bar WR with mineral crystal both front & back. No seconds, no date.

There is a bit of a downside in that it takes a 22mm strap instead of Panny-standard 24. You can pick them up at Gnomonwatches and the listed price is $260. I ordered it from the Dutch importer, and it should arrive somewhere this week.

I'll be doing a full review when I get it. Info on these is hard to find and often contradictory. Should be a nice alternative if the quality is halfway decent


----------



## GMT1675 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Ritmo Mundo* made two nice Panerai homage pieces (c. 2005) -- the Ponte (ETA 2824) and the Colliseum (Quartz chrono). Also, *Zeno* used to make a *Carre 3557* chronograph.

I'm surprised no one mentioned the *Erken* Batiscofo or "haute precision" chronograph as Panerai homage pieces. Here's one of mine:










BTW, the *Rotary Elite 200* is a great looking homage. Used to own one, but never wore it.


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

I own one of these also but never done a review.|> great watch


----------



## manitoujoe (Aug 28, 2007)

Can someone please help find a watch like this?? I love that "davidson from Hong Kong" look. Help?!?


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

If you send the owner at IW an email he will send you the wholesale price and has done so for me. I really like the service that I have gotten from IW. I really like the IW watch and I also like the Alpha but is that a "shock" to anyone on the board.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:-d :-| From "homage" to clone!?


----------



## ALL_ZEN (Feb 26, 2006)

Uh-oh, here we go again......


----------



## dbluefish (Apr 4, 2007)

Has anyone heard of the Homage Homage? Not Replica Replica, but Homage Homage? American movement, Chinese case, Swiss crown, lugs by the Japanese and strap by Germans? Most often in gold tone but can be found with gold tone snap back and chrome front, althought the bezel swings feely, and is weighted to keep it always pointed to the center of the earth. I believe they are only sold on the 'bay.



paul


----------



## WatchMe82 (Sep 1, 2007)

yemrjb said:


>


OHHHHHHHHHH SWEEETTT!!! Thats one sexy looking watch...........Never heard of it before though......:-!


----------



## svlwolf (Aug 8, 2007)

The one and only hommage by Watchmaster


----------



## euthymic (Jun 1, 2007)

Here is my IW Marine Diver (ETA 2824)










And the RWC 1938a with 6497


----------



## Kenage (Feb 14, 2006)

I have the Marine Diver and need a new strap for it. Where is the best place to get one? I would like one that has a deployment on it. Thanks.


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerai style straps are usually too wide for deployants I think?
Lots of nice affordable straps here:
http://www.homestead.com/rlx/DON.html


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

I just purchased the new version of the Alpha. He also included the band shown, all for $70 shipped to my door. These are his pictures and I expect the watch should be here in about 10 days.


----------



## ptcamaro (Nov 1, 2007)

nice , enjoy


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

CO5-I also found the Mark V on the bay and it is only $69. Do a search for the seller vista-bella. His store is a mess so type in the word "automatic" in the search function in his store. He also has a really cool military GMT version of the watch you posted. Good luck


----------



## Trovador (Jun 5, 2007)

ronsetoe said:


> CO5-I also found the Mark V on the bay and it is only $69. Do a search for the seller vista-bella. His store is a mess so type in the word "automatic" in the search function in his store. He also has a really cool military GMT version of the watch you posted. Good luck


:-!

Ordered one, woot!


----------



## Kenage (Feb 14, 2006)

Tragic said:


> Panerai style straps are usually too wide for deployants I think?
> Lots of nice affordable straps here:
> http://www.homestead.com/rlx/DON.html


Thanks Tragic for the link. Do you know what size I need for the Marine Diver? 24x22, 22x20, 26x22 or 26x26? They do list a dual deployment clasp for the straps but I do not know if it will work. It also says that takes personal checks. Should I be worried about that? I live in the US.


----------



## 894tom (Oct 5, 2007)

Contact me......I need to know who how to get the PVD base model with leather strap....I covet that watch.  NOW.....XOXOX



MadBrdr said:


> Here is my trinity. Built by Davidsen from Hong Kong. All 3 with Swiss Unitas 6497. The Radiomir style one has the movement decorated with Cote De'Geneve stripes:


----------



## cougaree (Oct 10, 2007)

ronsetoe said:


> CO5-I also found the Mark V on the bay and it is only $69. Do a search for the seller vista-bella. His store is a mess so type in the word "automatic" in the search function in his store. He also has a really cool military GMT version of the watch you posted. Good luck


How is the quality of this watch? I have been keeping track for a while but I have not bought one because I don't know much about the quality? The Panerai homage price varies from $60 to $400, I am not sure which one is good.

There is another seller sells on ebay and his Panerai named "Luminor Marina - DCSmithsonian" He seems to sell one watch at a time. Anyone have one of those?

Thanks!

Wei


----------



## cougaree (Oct 10, 2007)

8. Alpha Panerai clone










Where can I find this Alpha watch? The ones they have on their website has different hands and dial. Has anyone done modification on an Alpha Panerai? What kind of dial and hands would fit on it?

Thanks!

Wei


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

They are sold out and moved on to the new model which you can get with a strap


----------



## JOA (Dec 1, 2006)

Here is another Homage......I built )

Saphire AR coated
Superlumed dial and hands
Real ETA 6497-1
Waterproofed





































Look at the dial texture....custom painted black satin finish










Dial and hands relumed with Superluminova The best lume available b-)


----------



## JOA (Dec 1, 2006)

Watch in pieces


----------



## Trovador (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow JOA, great work!.

One question (some have asked but have no replies). What is the widest one can go on a strap for this type of watch, 24 mm?.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes, the lugs are 24mm.


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

Trovador-that is a great looking watch you ordered and I think I might do the same!! Great looking piece but I will order the GMT version. Which did you order?


----------



## cougaree (Oct 10, 2007)

The Ticino is an auto as well if you can still find that model otherwise you can get the other model marina militare 1938 look with an asian 6497 movt you can get either one for about $100-$150

How does the Asian 6497 compare against Unitas 6497? Is the Asian one the exact copy of the Unitas?

Thanks!


----------



## JOA (Dec 1, 2006)

This is The gorgeous movement I will install on my current project
*ETA 6497-1 with beautifull swiss CDG decoration and sun burst wheels NEW Never used movement full serviced by me.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

That's a good looking movement, J! I can't wait to see the finished project...


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

True-dat on the Ticino if you can find one..................:-d

Ok I wouldnt say the exact copy but in terms of just looking (but not closely) there somewhat the same. I havent timed them yet and im sure there some slight difference like anything else. The power reserve isnt the same that for sure.....................



cougaree said:


> The Ticino is an auto as well if you can still find that model otherwise you can get the other model marina militare 1938 look with an asian 6497 movt you can get either one for about $100-$150
> 
> How does the Asian 6497 compare against Unitas 6497? Is the Asian one the exact copy of the Unitas?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

I believe the Asian 6497s have the higher beat rate and the longer power reserve, like the 6497-2 Swiss movement. I don't *think* the parts are interchangeable, though.

I'm sure JOA would have some more complete answers...


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

I have both and I beg to differ as far as power reserve and I cant remember what the beat is exactly on the asian model I will ask J:think:


----------



## JOA (Dec 1, 2006)

Most 6497 asian copies are 21600 BPH ETA 6497-1 is 18000BPH

Power reserve on the asian 6497 is greater than ETA 6497-1 (most of the time)


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok peep you were right and thanks J I just wasnt sure



JOA said:


> Most 6497 asian copies are 21600 BPH ETA 6497-1 is 18000BPH
> 
> Power reserve on the asian 6497 is greater than ETA 6497-1 (most of the time)


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

jakisbck said:


> Ok peep you were right and thanks J I just wasnt sure


VICTORY!!!!!!! :-d

Just kidding, jak. ;-)


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Trent it's all good you were right I just have a asian that is a bit slow thats all. I have to give you just Doo's my man



peepshow said:


> VICTORY!!!!!!! :-d
> 
> Just kidding, jak. ;-)


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Nah, it's not a contest. I *think* there was an older Asian 6497 that had the slower beat-rate. Could be what you have?


----------



## Trovador (Jun 5, 2007)

ronsetoe said:


> Trovador-that is a great looking watch you ordered and I think I might do the same!! Great looking piece but I will order the GMT version. Which did you order?


You want the truth? I ended up ordering both the GMT and the "Luminor" in gun metal. 

At the end, it's less than getting a Seiko Monster and it scratches off the Panerai itch, so I'm ultimately doing it for my family's well being. ;-)


----------



## cougaree (Oct 10, 2007)

6. Military Mark V (seems to have disappeared as well)











From the second hand location, is it safe to say that this watch has a very small movement? What movement is in this watch? How's its quality?

Thanks!


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

I think I posted a pic of the movement here some months back cant remember what the title was but I bet if you do a search under my name you might be able to find it.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

My guess would be some sort of Seagull auto movement? That's strictly a guess, though. Didn't cnmark post a listing/spreadsheet/something with most/all of the Seagull movements listed on it with their details? That might help....


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Here the movt. (silver) ST6












cougaree said:


> 6. Military Mark V (seems to have disappeared as well)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

I just received the new version of the Alpha and it is very nice! It has a Miyota movement and the lume is rather nice on the markers as well as the hands. It is much nicer than in person than in his pictures and I will post pics later in the week. I got #77 out of the 400 made. He will give you the 24mm leather strap like pictured in the old version- if you ask him.


----------



## Diego Montoya (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's one of MY favorite cheapo Panerai style - it's a Comex Marina Militare. Formerly on eBay, now seen on PMWF Sales Forum.


----------



## I am Spartacus (Nov 28, 2006)

cougaree said:


> There is another seller sells on ebay and his Panerai named "Luminor Marina - DCSmithsonian" He seems to sell one watch at a time. Anyone have one of those?
> Thanks!
> Wei


I took a look at this seller's watches on eBay last night - the thing that makes me instantly suspicious about them (and the seller) is that the 'DCSMITHSONIAN' brand has been (badly) photoshopped onto the dial in all the images. Do you think if you actually bought one it would say 'Panerai' on the dial and this is just his way of avoiding being booted off eBay for selling fakes?


----------



## JOA (Dec 1, 2006)

here is the finished product...3 more on the making 

hand made strap !!!


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow, J, that looks great. I really like that TT strap, too! I just got a couple of straps from Theyo, myself. 

The owner of that piece is one lucky fella! 

I'll call you about a project I'm brewing up that I'd like to talk to you about....


----------



## Bigsnake (Aug 1, 2007)

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=99621

If anyone wants to buy a homage.


----------



## ptcamaro (Nov 1, 2007)

Diego Montoya said:


> Here's one of MY favorite cheapo Panerai style - it's a Comex Marina Militare. Formerly on eBay, now seen on PMWF Sales Forum.


who selss these now? where can I find?.
Thanks


----------



## JOA (Dec 1, 2006)

Any time!!

Yup TT strap...good eye


----------



## SanDiegoFan (Apr 20, 2007)

JOA said:


> here is the finished product...3 more on the making
> 
> hand made strap !!!


1 word... "Nice"

SDF


----------



## Diego Montoya (Feb 12, 2006)

dpmhi (brand name) ??


----------



## JOA (Dec 1, 2006)

two more done...3 more in the making


----------



## kerosene (Aug 9, 2007)

JOA, do you plan to sell those, or do you just enjoy watching people drool?


----------



## GregVDS (Nov 28, 2007)

I just bought this one, and it's a very nice one.

All the best,

Greg


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

kerosene said:


> JOA, do you plan to sell those, or do you just enjoy watching people drool?


Just send him a PM and you can have one of your very own. :-!


----------



## kerosene (Aug 9, 2007)

peepshow said:


> Just send him a PM and you can have one of your very own. :-!


I sent JOA a PM on *11 Dec 2007, 07:09*. No reply, yet. :-s


----------



## lockwood1 (Feb 11, 2006)

kerosene said:


> I sent JOA a PM on *11 Dec 2007, 07:09*. No reply, yet. :-s


same with me here:-(


----------



## Crayon (Nov 11, 2007)

y not try david san at <[email protected]>

i think not bad ...


----------



## kerosene (Aug 9, 2007)

Crayon said:


> y not try david san at <[email protected]>
> 
> i think not bad ...


I did...in October. I want to compare options, prices, payment methods, etc.


----------



## JOA (Dec 1, 2006)

I did replied your PM.

joa


----------



## Blackwind (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow! Love this thread. I have been researching for several months now and finally some reasonable options!!


----------



## max_stirling (Aug 23, 2007)

ronsetoe said:


> CO5-I also found the Mark V on the bay and it is only $69. Do a search for the seller vista-bella. His store is a mess so type in the word "automatic" in the search function in his store. He also has a really cool military GMT version of the watch you posted. Good luck


Sorry, I'm late to this thread. I just got a Mark V a few days ago. The one I got has the polished case with blk dial, GMT hand w/date and cyclops attached to the inside of the crystal. To the naked eye, the print on the dial is perfect and the hands are very classy. The lume is ok and fades quickly. The strap is cheap, but will do for now. The magification the cyclops is weak (~1.5), but none of the details are really worth complaining about. This thing is beautiful. Better than the pics on eBay. Currently running a little slow, but that seems to be the norm with my hommage watches. A trip to a watchmaker should solve that issue. Well worth the ~$75 shipped price. Add another hundred or so for regulating, replacement strap and a deployment clasp and you have a keeper.

I normally don't like to own two of the same watch in different colors, but based on how beautiful this one looks, I'm seriously considering the PVD version as well.

BTW, it took 21 days to ship to Va and I only got one reply from seller out of about half a dozen attempts. No tracking #. The packaging is minimal and the watch box was as cheap as one could make it and still call it a box.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Trovador (Jun 5, 2007)

max_stirling said:


> Sorry, I'm late to this thread. I just got a Mark V a few days ago. The one I got has the polished case with blk dial, GMT hand w/date and cyclops attached to the inside of the crystal. To the naked eye, the print on the dial is perfect and the hands are very classy. The lume is ok and fades quickly. The strap is cheap, but will do for now. The magification the cyclops is weak (~1.5), but none of the details are really worth complaining about. This thing is beautiful. Better than the pics on eBay. Currently running a little slow, but that seems to be the norm with my hommage watches. A trip to a watchmaker should solve that issue. Well worth the ~$75 shipped price. Add another hundred or so for regulating, replacement strap and a deployment clasp and you have a keeper.
> 
> I normally don't like to own two of the same watch in different colors, but based on how beautiful this one looks, I'm seriously considering the PVD version as well.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I ended up getting two on ebay, a polished GMT, and a "gun metal Luminor style" which looks closer to black than gun metal. Love them and have gotten many compliments on them, more than any of my other watches actually. I changed the straps to 24mm leather straps (peanut colored for the polished GMT, black with white stitching for the gun metal) bought from international watchman.

So far they look great and are still working without a problem so I'm very happy.

Just a heads up, not that any of you is going to make the same mistake I did but whatever...I bought both straps being 24 mm wide. These straps don't come with the buckles, so you have to use the ones that the original straps came with, which look pretty good BUT are 22mm instead of 24. I didn't want to spend more $ on these watches so I just forced the straps to adapt to these buckles. With wear, the leather adjusted to the 22mm buckle on the hole I always put the buckle into, it's completely unnoticeable, but it was a pitb for the first few days while the strap became more flexible.


----------



## kerosene (Aug 9, 2007)

Please post photos.


----------



## Bfisher (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice watch! How much does it cost?
Regards,
Bfisher



JOA said:


> here is the finished product...3 more on the making
> 
> hand made strap !!!


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

kerosene said:


> I sent JOA a PM on *11 Dec 2007, 07:09*. No reply, yet. :-s


Well, 'tis the Christmas season, and this time of year is crazy for EVERYBODY. Plus, I don't believe this is JOA's primary occupation, a bit more of a hobby or "cottage industry" type business.

Give him some time and I'm sure you'll get what you're after. I've had nothing but good dealings with him...


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

True dat........................He will get back to you if he hasnt already. He's a busy Man.



peepshow said:


> Well, 'tis the Christmas season, and this time of year is crazy for EVERYBODY. Plus, I don't believe this is JOA's primary occupation, a bit more of a hobby or "cottage industry" type business.
> 
> Give him some time and I'm sure you'll get what you're after. I've had nothing but good dealings with him...


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

Lets also remember to keep any pricing/deal talk strictly in pms/e-mails.


----------



## Bfisher (Dec 27, 2007)

Tragic said:


> Lets also remember to keep any pricing/deal talk strictly in pms/e-mails.


 sorry... PM sent!


----------



## DMB (Sep 9, 2007)

*Marina Militare "Destro"*

47mm of handwound hommage goodness.










- David


----------



## Crayon (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Marina Militare "Destro"*

cool ... can ask what the size of the strap? 24mm or 26mm


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Marina Militare "Destro"*



Crayon said:


> cool ... can ask what the size of the strap? 24mm or 26mm


44mm watches use 24mm straps, the 47mm watches use 26mm straps.


----------



## setb (Nov 14, 2007)

euthymic said:


> Here is my IW Marine Diver (ETA 2824)


where can I get this watch ?


----------



## kerosene (Aug 9, 2007)

setb said:


> where can I get this watch ?


The Marine Diver is from International Watchman, who is US-based. You can purchase from him, directly, or from one of his resellers. Because of contractual obligations to his resellers, you must e-mail him for watch prices.


----------



## Crayon (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Marina Militare "Destro"*

OK thank .. man .. just ask .. thank

joe


----------



## DMB (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Marina Militare "Destro"*

Hey Joe, it's a 26mm strap. The watch itself is a big old honker but the wide strap keeps it centered and under control on the wrist. - David


----------



## dbluefish (Apr 4, 2007)

Just to bring it up to a nice round 100 replies before the New Year! lol

And I still love my Homage Ti:-d.

paul


----------



## dhodgins (Aug 4, 2006)

My Ebay Panerai wannabe is the nicest hommage IMO. I can't stand hommage watches that feel the need to put names or lettering on on the dial. Militare Marine? Mark IV? C'mon :roll::roll:

Sadly, you'll pay a lot more for an unbranded "hommage" than you will for a replica of the same quality :-s

That's a Hadley Roma bracelet drilled to accept the lug screws.


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Depending who you get it from;-)but its alot cheaper than buying the real isnt it ?


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What? No mention of the Precista PRS-20 yet?


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

That is and was above all the other watches that have been posted IMHO Btw really nice watch is that a LE and what are the prices of those ?



Seamaster73 said:


> What? No mention of the Precista PRS-20 yet?


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Not an LE, and your's for £335 GBP (€450 EUR).

http://www.timefactors.com/precista.htm


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks should say it has a Unitas Movt |>



Seamaster73 said:


> Not an LE, and your's for £335 GBP (€450 EUR).
> 
> http://www.timefactors.com/precista.htm


----------



## bokhan (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Marina Militare "Destro"*

wow great thread. been looking for something like this for a while!


----------



## nut (Jan 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> There is a guy in England that produces some really nice Panerai homage pieces that I think are very nice.


Hi,

Here's mine









paul[/QUOTE]
Paul,

Any details of the guy. Please PM me.

Thanks


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

The UK seller has an eBay id of: exclusive_watches_inc

Hope that helps.


----------



## nut (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks..|>



peepshow said:


> The UK seller has an eBay id of: exclusive_watches_inc
> 
> Hope that helps.


----------



## jameywilson (Dec 11, 2007)

*Glycine Incursore- $1300
*


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I am struggling to see how that one is a "Panerai homage". :think:


----------



## DMB (Sep 9, 2007)

Seamaster73 said:


> I am struggling to see how that one is a "Panerai homage". :think:


me too.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Seamaster73 said:


> I am struggling to see how that one is a "Panerai homage". :think:


It's based on an early panerai, made for the Egyptian navy: not many were made and they are truly rare.
http://www.paneristi.com/archives/egiziano/index.html

DW


----------



## DMB (Sep 9, 2007)

David Woo said:


> It's based on an early panerai, made for the Egyptian navy: not many were made and they are truly rare.
> http://www.paneristi.com/archives/egiziano/index.html
> 
> DW


sorry ... still don't see the resemblance. - David


----------



## Crayon (Nov 11, 2007)

closer to that i think it is the *Ennebi Fondale .... *to Egiziano
*https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=116806
*


----------



## Crayon (Nov 11, 2007)

here mi .... 

brown or black strap look better?


----------



## Crayon (Nov 11, 2007)

hi sorri here the pic


----------



## OmegaSeiko (Jan 23, 2008)

I've been looking at getting an Panerai homage myself, since I love the style, but could never justify a Real McCoy with my current income.

However, I am concerned about two main things. Quality and size. I think 44mm would engulf my wrist, which is pretty small. I also don't know about the finish of these other watches. The pictures look incredible, but the prices seem almost _too_ affordable.

If/when I take the plunge, I really like some of the ones pictured here, especially the non-branded ones. I think not having any script of the dial really compliments the minimalism of the numbers. I am in love with these:


































I am probably going to go with JOA or Davidsen, although I am concerned about the 44mm size (Is the 40mm a womens only version?)... Although I saw some models on a replica website that had a top notch finish (I won't name the website of course). My only concern is buying a blatant fake. If I could remove the Panerai logo or paint over it I would. Nobody seems to be posting fakes (against the rules I guess?)... What is the general opinion on them (if we are allowed to discuss such things...If not, I understand).

Basically, I love the style, but hate the idea of faking an original.. can dials be painted over?

PS: I am a little new, and have read the rules. I am trying to gain as much knowledge as possible about this area of the forum without crossing the line (naming websites/prices). If this post needs to be deleted, I understand.


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Darold.
We generally only discuss replicas in hopefully informational ways, as in, how to avoid them.
Either of the sellers you mention will build you a far better watch, in a sterile model, than what you'd get from a replica site.
These pictures don't lie, unlike the pics one often sees on replica sites.
I don't know if there are smaller versions available anywhere?
Hopefully someone can pipe in.


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

When I first came upon these watches I manage to get a 40mm case watch but because everything of have moved up in size it us rare that you would fine one unless you get a real Panny. It doesnt hurt to ask the guys who make them if the could source you a 40mm case. My I ask what size is your wrist ?


----------



## OmegaSeiko (Jan 23, 2008)

Sorry about the photo size, I just went through and copied the picture locations from earlier in this thread. I am glad you brought up the concern about the photo's being a little off on the replica sites, because they look almost too good to be true (however for $300-$600 they better be that good). I don't know the exact wrist size, but I tend to put my straps on the very tightest setting or have 2-3 links removed from the SS ones. Also, I don't like much movement of the watch around my wrist.


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

Replica sites often just use pics of the real thing.


----------



## OmegaSeiko (Jan 23, 2008)

In the few hours since this post, I have dedicated myself completely to saving up for an Omega. No other watches until then, and probably none for a while after that. However, I am bookmarking this page, as I would still like this style of watch to be in my collection one day. I doubt I would ever actually get a replica, as I would never be comfortable enough to wear it.


----------



## Crayon (Nov 11, 2007)

I m quit happy with my unbranded panerai hommage ti ... expect the process of getting it ...


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Tragic said:


> I don't know if there are smaller versions available anywhere?
> Hopefully someone can pipe in.


Takeshi Sato of Ken Trading Co. (RXW) made a 40 mm version of the MM back in year 2000: crown guard and non-crown guard versions.

There's a MM10 for sale on one of the fora (BWF?) somewhere.
DW


----------



## RRocket (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Marina Militare "Destro"*

anyone have a link to where I could find a cheap Homage? Ive tried the alpha website but i cant find it on there anymore


----------



## DMB (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Marina Militare "Destro"*



RRocket said:


> anyone have a link to where I could find a cheap Homage? Ive tried the alpha website but i cant find it on there anymore


you must travel to "the bay" grasshopper. They will have all that of which you seek. - David


----------



## geofflittleton (Jan 30, 2008)

CO5 said:


> I recently got obsessed with the Panerai style. It's awesome, large but not bulky and
> being low-key yet impressive. Being the lurker that I am, I searched and looked at every Panerai thread I could find.
> 
> Here's a compilation:
> ...


Do yourseld a favor and buy an Anonimo. Ill give you a few good reasons: 1)They are half the price of a Panerai 2) The guys that used to build Panerai (when Pan moved to Switzerland they left their workforce in Florence) make Anonimo, so you get true Italian craftmanship 3)the guy incharge of design has a heritage of diving with the Italian Navy 4) The Second you buy one of those "heritage" watches, you love value and it just turns into an expensive piece of metal

They will set you back a couple grando but I have had mine for two years now, wear it every day, treat it like crap, and it is still as beautiful as the day I got it, keeps time well, and is something I can be proud to wear.


----------



## Mach1 (Jun 12, 2007)

I got my Rotary Elite three years ago before I`d even heard of Panerai, I just liked it`s looks, it felt well made and was a good price :-!

I still like it and (I know this is probably heresy) prefer the style to the original Pannies with flip up crown protectors 










BTW here`s a photo I took in Feb 2005 not long after I bought it ;-)


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

I don't know what is best, but I like mine (Davidsen)


----------



## Crayon (Nov 11, 2007)

Mi ..... too ...  davidsen panny ti
hi sir how much is the tan strap?

joe


----------



## Joe Lacy (May 13, 2007)

Which one of these are the smallest of the bunch?


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

Joe Lacy said:


> Which one of these are the smallest of the bunch?


Panerai homage watches are generally the same size as Panerai watches.

This means 44mm for Luminor case, or 47mm. 45mm for Radiomir case or 47mm.
Subs are either 44mm or 47mm I think.

There also may be some 42mm homage watches floating around. These have 22mm lugs.


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey OS who's straps are you sporting with the bone and skulls ..............vintage looking grey, hairy brown, and others. they are really kool looking.



old skool said:


> Panerai homage watches are generally the same size as Panerai watches.
> 
> This means 44mm for Luminor case, or 47mm. 45mm for Radiomir case or 47mm.
> Subs are either 44mm or 47mm I think.
> ...


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

jakisbck said:


> Hey OS who's straps are you sporting with the bone and skulls ..............vintage looking grey, hairy brown, and others. they are really kool looking.


Hey thanks. Those are "RED12" straps. I make them. Have a look in the WUS dealer's section. [Edited to conform with WUS rules - LWM]


----------



## OmegaSeiko (Jan 23, 2008)

old skool said:


>


Wow, what size are these? If I could get one in 42mm I would be sold. Where are these available?


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

Darold said:


> Wow, what size are these? If I could get one in 42mm I would be sold. Where are these available?


Hi. They are 44mm case size. I am sure on the availability of a 42mm version.

I purchased it from the Davidsen that was mentioned earlier in the thread.


----------



## Nabco (Nov 9, 2007)

One incoming from JOA, I'll post pics when I get it :-!


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Great did you get the one with the decorated movent ala (hamilton) or the other. either one looks great and congrats|>



Nabco said:


> One incoming from JOA, I'll post pics when I get it :-!


----------



## Nabco (Nov 9, 2007)

He only had one left, I believe it has the decorated movement, I guess we'll see when it gets here for sure. Like you said they both look great, so I'll be happy with both.



jakisbck said:


> Great did you get the one with the decorated movent ala (hamilton) or the other. either one looks great and congrats|>


----------



## pallendo (Feb 8, 2008)

JOA said:


> two more done...3 more in the making


Those are absolutely awesome. I actually registered on this board just to say that. (Oh, and PM sent...)


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

cool watches!


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

This is an AMAZING thread but several posts are clearly Sales Posts and against WUS rules.
I'm TEMPORARILY locking it until Lee and I can sort through it and hopefully make it "semi-legal".


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

Thread is unlocked.
PLEASE take note of WUS rules re: forum sales posts!
Any future posts mentioning sales will be immediately deleted.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

I just won this one in an auction, an eBay Marina Militare model (Destro titanium model). Pic from the eBay auction, as i haven't received it yet:


----------



## cdvma (Jan 27, 2008)

Wrist shot of a JOA.


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

So tell us what you think, is it what you've expected? Now comes the strap purchases and there are alot of them out there to be had. Congrats|>



cdvma said:


> Wrist shot of a JOA.


----------



## pallendo (Feb 8, 2008)

quick question... are these made with the cases/movements/hands from sizzlinwatches?

I would love to get into watch assembly, and something like this wouldn't be too horrible. I might end up paying as much as buying something ready made, but the pride in doing my own assembly would be much greater...


----------



## cdvma (Jan 27, 2008)

Its simply great. I never expected Super Luminova to be as bright as it is! Totally great looking in the dark. The assembly is fine and I like the "blank" nature of the dial and case. You can see the case is polished very well and the saphire doesn't warp the dial. He said it is waterproofed but I don't plan on submerging it. I can't quite capture the look of the watch in a photo...it does look even better in person since the dial is a great satin black.

You said it about the strap selection. That photo was taken with a borrowed strap from my Debaufre Airforce and I'm looking into a strap from gasgasbones.


----------



## Nabco (Nov 9, 2007)

I will find out very shortly, I have all the parts I need from them to try and build one...new undertaking for me too, the only thing they didn't have was the case and found a titanium one from guy in the UK...I am going to take a shot at it, I agree with you the thought of building it yourself has some value, even if it cost more



pallendo said:


> quick question... are these made with the cases/movements/hands from sizzlinwatches?
> 
> I would love to get into watch assembly, and something like this wouldn't be too horrible. I might end up paying as much as buying something ready made, but the pride in doing my own assembly would be much greater...


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

I've talked to him many times and he seem to be a very nice guy so, im guessing if he said it is waterproof then I take his word on it. As long as the proper seals are in then it should. I've never bought from him but from others I've talked to said the same as you. Great watch enjoy. Btw gasgasbones:-s



cdvma said:


> Its simply great. I never expected Super Luminova to be as bright as it is! Totally great looking in the dark. The assembly is fine and I like the "blank" nature of the dial and case. You can see the case is polished very well and the saphire doesn't warp the dial. He said it is waterproofed but I don't plan on submerging it. I can't quite capture the look of the watch in a photo...it does look even better in person since the dial is a great satin black.
> 
> You said it about the strap selection. That photo was taken with a borrowed strap from my Debaufre Airforce and I'm looking into a strap from gasgasbones.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

www.gasgasbones.com

Happy hunting, jak!


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks Trent|>



peepshow said:


> www.gasgasbones.com
> 
> Happy hunting, jak!


----------



## Nabco (Nov 9, 2007)

Received my homage from Joa yesterday, really a great watch, better than I expected, the AR coating on the crystal is nice, he does a great job building these things. BTW, the lume pic is unaltered, it lights up like it is battery operated.


----------



## cdvma (Jan 27, 2008)

I absolutely believe that it is waterproofed but I still don't plan on drowning it


----------



## Green (Feb 17, 2008)

chz, all of these homage look freaking awesome!
if we could create our own brand (i.e. "watchuseek"  we all would be millionaires 
unfortunately all of these watches violate some rules and patents, what is no good, unless we sell strictly to third-world country ;-)
but damn the watches are piece of art!


----------



## somekidzenvy (Dec 19, 2007)

hey. This is my first post, but i've been lurking for months. I recently bought a PVD marina miltare from helenrau on ebay. I love the watch, but the strap is garbage. I want a matching black panerai style bracelet. I only found one source so far, international watchman, and he no longer carries it. Does anyone else know where i can get the pVD pan style bracelet?


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

My helenarou Marina Militare just arrived too. I chose the destro titanium model. I agree that the strap is hideous garbage and I am looking for a replacement asap.


----------



## ImagineFj (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow...

I just sold my most expensive watch and was going to just keep one digital and one auto. Now I am going to have to have one of these. 

Luckily, I have some cash from the recent sale. 

Does anyone know which watch is the most water resistant? I do alot of kayak fishing and some diving. I want a watch that can keep up!

Any help would be great!

Thanks,

Stephen


----------



## ImagineFj (Nov 8, 2007)

I contacted Dan and his watches are good to 3atm. I asked if we could up that but it was a no go...

Shoot where can I get one with say a minimum of 10atm and the higher the better of course.


----------



## tomtomd (Jan 9, 2008)

GuySie said:


> My helenarou Marina Militare just arrived too. I chose the destro titanium model. I agree that the strap is hideous garbage and I am looking for a replacement asap.


hi guys,
can any of the titanium owners take a picture with a titanium and a steel watch side by side (polished or not)? so i can compare the colours, i´m still not sold on the titans.....

thanx alot
tom


----------



## JOA (Dec 1, 2006)

Glad you like it !

here are pics of my latest.......this with double AR sapphire and Hamilton Movement.

You like it?


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice as usual J and I see you have more |>



JOA said:


> Glad you like it !
> 
> here are pics of my latest.......this with double AR sapphire and Hamilton Movement.
> 
> You like it?


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

looking good J!!! i love the double AR


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Just did a small photoshoot of my Marina Militare destro titanium. Click on these pics for links to the Flickr pages, where you can see the full size pics, or click directly to the Flickr set.


----------



## Crayon (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi all,

i like to ask for ur options ... 
my watch is panerai homage ti ... but i got strap with polished buckles ...
should i just left it as is it ... or get brushed or ti buckles fr strap culture.

joe


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

I say brushed but I can't see your watch


----------



## Crayon (Nov 11, 2007)

here the watch .... brushed ss or brushed ti buckle?

joe


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

I would go with Ti just by the greyish color on the watch, is that not Ti or your not sure what it is ? Looks Ti 2me |>

Good luck


----------



## Crayon (Nov 11, 2007)

ok thank sir ..


----------



## JOA (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks Sir! ;^)


----------



## Ritimo (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi JOA, will any standard Luminor case strap screws fit your watches? 
Or do we have to get them from you?

TIA


----------



## Crayon (Nov 11, 2007)

Mine Panerai homage Titan by Davidsen from HK.

Joe.


----------



## bonanz (Feb 29, 2008)

How are you supposed to wear these type of panerai homages?

If you wear it on your left hand is it meant to be crown up your arm, or down towards your hand? I can see that having it go up your arm might be more comfortable, but it seems kinda "backwards" compared to how you would normally weaer your watches.

Beautiful watches. I love the blanks! I am defnitely in the market for one, if anyone has any info please PM me.



GuySie said:


>





JOA said:


> h


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

You suppose to wear it like any other watch, if your right handed then most people wear it on the left vice-verse but if you prefer to have the crown locking device opposite of the wrist then you would want to get the Destro model. Hope this helps


----------



## tomtomd (Jan 9, 2008)

i just bought a MM from helenarou, how long does the shipping take usually to europe?? any experience here??
is the buckle garbage too?? or do i just need a new strap?
i´ll make a few pics, as soon as the watch is here, i ordered the brushed steel one...
thanx
tom


----------



## slh7d (Aug 24, 2006)

I would just go ahead and get a new strap. A watch in the price range wont have a very good strap. A nice strap is worth it.


----------



## bonanz (Feb 29, 2008)

how much did you get the helenarou for?


----------



## cdvma (Jan 27, 2008)

New shot of my JOA on a SC strap.


----------



## Mathew J (Oct 18, 2006)

Ritimo said:


> Hi JOA, will any standard Luminor case strap screws fit your watches?
> Or do we have to get them from you?
> 
> TIA


I was wondering this as well, which lug screws fit these watches? are they specific or can any which fit a panerai also fit these? thanks


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

24mm |>



Mathew J said:


> I was wondering this as well, which lug screws fit these watches? are they specific or can any which fit a panerai also fit these? thanks


----------



## Mathew J (Oct 18, 2006)

jakisbck said:


> 24mm |>


Hey Jak, right and thanks for that but I was referring to the thread pattern, specifically if the aftermarket panerai ones worked also or if these hommage pieces used proprietary parts. Thanks


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

sorry about that I didnt read what was said anyway you will have to email J instead of asking on here if you want a quicker response.


----------



## Ritimo (Oct 25, 2007)

jakisbck said:


> sorry about that I didnt read what was said anyway you will have to email J instead of asking on here if you want a quicker response.


I have tried to e-mail JOA but after waiting 3 weeks I don't think i'm going to get a reply - (I didn't know this was such a difficult question:-x)

Anyway, the ones from International Watchman do not work as the threads are different on the screws.

However - I just recieved the ones from Panatime and they work perfectly....So I quess that any ones made to fit the actual Luminors do work.

R


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

If im not mistaken there are two different types of screws and tubes. Glad you got it worked out.|>



Ritimo said:


> I have tried to e-mail JOA but after waiting 3 weeks I don't think i'm going to get a reply - (I didn't know this was such a difficult question:-x)
> 
> Anyway, the ones from International Watchman do not work as the threads are different on the screws.
> 
> ...


----------



## GQ1 (Jan 30, 2007)

I recently purchased the Alpha Panerai Homage watch (No. 8) in the list above and I'm extremely impressed with the accuracy, quality, and look of this watch. It is highly recommended for anyone who want's a Panerai style looking watch and doesn't care about the name on the dial. For $50 it's a real bargain!


----------



## Mathew J (Oct 18, 2006)

Ritimo said:


> I have tried to e-mail JOA but after waiting 3 weeks I don't think i'm going to get a reply - (I didn't know this was such a difficult question:-x)
> 
> Anyway, the ones from International Watchman do not work as the threads are different on the screws.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, much appreciated.


----------



## tomtomd (Jan 9, 2008)

here are a few pics from my MM from helenarou,
the delivery was very quick!! |>
the original strap looks terrible on the watch but isnt that bad overall....
i changed it first with a strap from bob (brand is rios, chocolate), its very soft and comfortable, the second one is from panatime (black), its a bit stiff but thicker and fits better to the watch imho.......
the pics are not perfect, but.......lol


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice thick strap as soon as you start adding exotics you will be in a different world altogather.|>


----------



## slh7d (Aug 24, 2006)

Here is my MM I got from Helenrou (ebay). PVD Destro on a Delaurian with a PVD buckle. So far, I like it alot. Pretty good value. Does need a good lume job. If it stays running for a few months, prob send it in for some superluminova treatment


----------



## colinman.77 (Apr 2, 2006)

ImagineFj said:


> Wow...
> 
> I just sold my most expensive watch and was going to just keep one digital and one auto. Now I am going to have to have one of these.
> 
> ...


I am wondering the same thing. The only thing that has held me back from getting an homage is that none of them seem to be waterproof past 30 meters. It would be great if I could find one that was waterproof to at least 100m.


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

email JOA I think his is waterproof but dont quote me as I dont have one to prove that fact yet.|>


----------



## tpdtom (Dec 27, 2007)

You're correct. JOA reports that they are waterproof. I'm not planning to test mine though. Nice to know that if I dunk it sometime I won't ruin it though ;-)...Tom


----------



## Ritimo (Oct 25, 2007)

tpdtom said:


> You're correct. JOA reports that they are waterproof. I'm not planning to test mine though. Nice to know that if I dunk it sometime I won't ruin it though ;-)...Tom


JOA mentioned 3 ATM to me on his watches - so no diving :-d


----------



## JOA (Dec 1, 2006)

Here is my latest.....enjoy!!


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

ronsetoe said:


> I just purchased the new version of the Alpha. He also included the band shown, all for $70 shipped to my door. These are his pictures and I expect the watch should be here in about 10 days.


I would be really interested to hear your review after you receive it.


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

Dievas from Gnomon is an option as are Precista and RXW. Though they are all on the slightly more pricey side.


----------



## cougaree (Oct 10, 2007)

For some reason (maybe it's because all of you here), I become more interested in the Panerai homages (you guys are bad).

Lately, I have bought five MM watches from various sellers. Three are 47mm with acrylic crystals and two are 44mm with sapphire (one of them is more of a copy I think, I really don't like owning copies but the seller sworn the movement is a ETA 6497 and crystal is sapphire and back is a stainless steel plate instead of crystal window... so I got suckered in. I figured I can at least change the dial later or something).

The two 44mm ones I have, one is a custom built (pretty much I moved my other watch into a MM titanium case), and the other one is a copy bought from DCSmithsonian. I am Spartacus was right, it was indeed a copy. Just seeing his watches are sold for a lot higher price than other MMs, it temps me to check out the quality. I will receive it sometime this week and post pictures then.

Two of the 47mms are bought from helenarou on ebay. The general quality is pretty good, except the dial and golden hands. The dial is a shinier paint finish to it than the matte finish I expected. The hands can be better finished (the edges need to be cleaned and polished). I really like the case and crown guard finishes. The third one I bought was from a seller in UK, and I thought I bought a good RXW watch for less (I guess it's a fake of fake). However, I was also told it has authentic ETA 6497 movement. I will find out in about a week after the watchmaker opens it.

What's interesting is that comparing the two 47mm watches from the two different seller, I spot quite few differences. The crystal from the UK seller gives a more smooth curvature on the edges, making the crystal more of a doom shape. Its golden hands are also better finished. The dial printed "L Swiss L" on it. I am not sure it's indeed a swiss part. Overall the lume of the fake RXW is very bright. The strap is also better. The downside of the watch is that the hands are not parallel to the dial for some reason. This really bothers me. It almost seems the middle piece is not long enough so the minute and hour hands had to be angled so that they could go above the second hand. The crown guard is also a weakness. It almost seems like the case and crown guard are made by different places with different quality. I'm in middle of trying to figure out getting a better replacement for it.

I have not received the other 47mm watch I bought from Helenarou yet. It will arrive probably on Thursday. He is really good on shipping. Below is what I bought, I hope you like it.


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

I own one exactly like that one except the crown is different on mine also, it isnt gold plated as yours is either. |> Just something I put togather myself.

It will be nice to here anothers point of view on these watches.


----------



## Mescalito (Feb 26, 2008)

Diego Montoya said:


> dpmhi (brand name) ??


this looks cool, does anyone know something more about this watch or the brand>? couldn't find any information online...


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

Mescalito said:


> this looks cool, does anyone know something more about this watch or the brand>? couldn't find any information online...


Search under "Knowledge watches"

http://www.professionalwatches.com/2007/01/dphmi_black_stealth_watch.html


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

Tragic said:


> Search under "Knowledge watches"
> 
> http://www.professionalwatches.com/2007/01/dphmi_black_stealth_watch.html


A friend of mine is looking at this watch. Is there any more info out there like a review?


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

cougaree said:


> I have not received the other 47mm watch I bought from Helenarou yet. It will arrive probably on Thursday. He is really good on shipping. Below is what I bought, I hope you like it.


Wow. I hadn't seen a skeleton Panerai style yet. That looks hot. Is that the same movement as in the other Helenarou watches?


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

same type (asian) except this one is skeletonised


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

GuySie said:


> Wow. I hadn't seen a skeleton Panerai style yet. That looks hot. Is that the same movement as in the other Helenarou watches?


No. This is a skeletonized movement. The watches sold with a dial have a non-skeleton movement. Both are Chinese copies of ETA 6497 movements.


----------



## cougaree (Oct 10, 2007)

The regular MM watch from helenarou has swan neck regulator, but the skeleton one does not. 

To me, they are all pretty accurate, but the skeleton one seems a little bit louder. 

I finally received the watch, it looks awesome. The Chinese movement definitely not as well finished as their Swiss counterpart. On the middle gear in the middle, there seem to be some finger prints on it. 

The case does not look like from the same source as of the regular MM 47mm helenarou sells, but the quality is decent. What's cool about the skeleton watch case is that it has absolutely nothing written on it (well... except the REG and TM on the crown guard). Not even the back. This makes more true of homage I guess. 

The watch does come with the same exact watch band of the other MM watches. I don't quite like the lighter watch band on this watch (it makes it look even bigger). I hope I can find a 26mm Nato strap (they probably don't exist).

A little update on the DCSmithsonian watch. I arrived earlier this week. As people originally guessed, it is labeled as Panerai. However, I was really surprised how well made the watch is. It's certainly not a cheap fake. I looks very nice and the sapphire crystal is heavily coated. The movement is ok, even thought it's has Panerai printed on it, they are not very well finished. It looks ok. I think if eventually the watch movement breaks, I can always put in a real Swiss 6497 movement in it (again, the case and dial is very nice and I don't think I can find a better case and dial than that).


----------



## haik (Mar 4, 2008)

jakisbck said:


> Here the movt. (silver) ST6


How many sec do these movements usually lose? Or is there no good way of knowing that?


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

WOW.................

Just stumbled across this forum & am very impressed & interested in these homage pieces. The 111 sandwhich homage looks great :think:

Just out of interest how is PANERAI pronounced? 

*PANE-RAI
*PANER-AI
*PAN-ER-AI

Thanks.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

I pronounce it PAN (like frying pan) -- ER -- EYE. I don't know if it's the precise pronounciation or not. Being that it's an Italian last name, Italian speakers probably say it a little differently than us ignorant Americans.  :-d


----------



## justmakinmoney (Oct 24, 2006)

Could someone PM me and let me know where I can view davidsen's stock of watches.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

justmakinmoney said:


> Could someone PM me and let me know where I can view davidsen's stock of watches.


Me too if you don't mind.

Thanks. :-!


----------



## JOA (Dec 1, 2006)

Ritimo said:


> I have tried to e-mail JOA but after waiting 3 weeks I don't think i'm going to get a reply - (I didn't know this was such a difficult question:-x)
> 
> Anyway, the ones from International Watchman do not work as the threads are different on the screws.
> 
> ...


My apologies to you...lots of email to reply.....b-)


----------



## JOA (Dec 1, 2006)

My next project....


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

GuySie said:


> Wow. I hadn't seen a skeleton Panerai style yet. That looks hot. Is that the same movement as in the other Helenarou watches?


I looked on eBay for another skeleton Panerai and found a few... did a few low bids but since my budget is tight right now, I wasn't planning on winning anything. Just wanted to see if I'd get a lowball win.

Well, apparently I did, eBay just mailed me  soon to be owner of:


----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

I have a Unitas 6498 movement from a Swiss Army Ambassador XL watch that I could use as a donor.

Does anyone have a source to buy a "kit" with a titanium case, sterile dial, crystal and crown?

Pacman


----------



## cougaree (Oct 10, 2007)

Just sold me spare titanium case today (bought from Helenarou) on ebay for $80.00

It's kind of hard to understand... people bid like crazy on his knowing the case comes with additional $20 surcharge for shipping, the same titanium case he can sell it for $150, but not mine. Pretty strange.

Helenarou is a pretty good source for case and hands, but I don't think he has any dials that is sterile.


----------



## cougaree (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks like you bought a 44mm version. Congratulations! It looks nice!

What's really cool about these skeleton watches is that I can see the state of the main spring is at from the top of the watch and decide whether or not I need to wind it 

Is yours high beat or low beat? Mine is low beat.



GuySie said:


> I looked on eBay for another skeleton Panerai and found a few... did a few low bids but since my budget is tight right now, I wasn't planning on winning anything. Just wanted to see if I'd get a lowball win.
> 
> Well, apparently I did, eBay just mailed me  soon to be owner of:


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)

cougaree said:


> Just sold me spare titanium case today (bought from Helenarou) on ebay for $80.00
> 
> It's kind of hard to understand... people bid like crazy on his knowing the case comes with additional $20 surcharge for shipping, the same titanium case he can sell it for $150, but not mine. Pretty strange.
> 
> Helenarou is a pretty good source for case and hands, but I don't think he has any dials that is sterile.


I am interested in some stuff from helenarou, can you repeat what you just wrote but in a little clearer form? I am trying to decipher what you wrote.

Thanks


----------



## cougaree (Oct 10, 2007)

Well, I bought two cases from him, but I only needed one, so I sold the other one for 80 bucks. What I was saying was that I couldn't understand he could sell his for around $130 and they were willing to pay additional $20 for shipping for it, but mine which I bought from him earlier only went to 80 (plus 7 dollars shipping). 

His cases are pretty solid. I do like his movements. However, if you are looking for a dial without any writings... he doesn't have them. The dials are also not very luminous.


----------



## cougaree (Oct 10, 2007)

FYI, I am selling the skeleton watch I posted earlier. I had too many watches, and my wife went nuts. She swore that she could hear them all the time (captain hook?)


----------



## max_stirling (Aug 23, 2007)

*Finally posted review of Military Mark V*

I've finally got around to posting a review of my two Military Mark V's.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=139057

Let me know what you think. I'll try to answer any questions you might have.


----------



## Redsnake (Sep 12, 2007)

JOA... email sent. VERY interested in info on getting one of your built pieces.

I couldn't find any info on the "Davidson" built watches so if anyone can give me some additional info I'd appreciate that.


----------



## cougaree (Oct 10, 2007)

He just emailed me the other day, some of his work are at

http://s240.photobucket.com/albums/ff85/james123chen/

I hope this helps.


----------



## cougaree (Oct 10, 2007)

Just uploaded some watch pictures, would like to share with everyone.

http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/mm317/cougaree/Panny Look Like/

Thanks!

Wei


----------



## Marte (May 1, 2007)

JOA said:


> Here is another Homage......I built )
> 
> Saphire AR coated
> Superlumed dial and hands
> ...


Where I can get this watch? Is it 200m water proof?
thank you


----------



## napleswatch (Mar 30, 2008)

New 47mm MM from NaplesWatch










Doomed Crystal With Blue AR Coating Manual Wind 6497 Based Movement


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

cougaree said:


> Looks like you bought a 44mm version. Congratulations! It looks nice!
> 
> What's really cool about these skeleton watches is that I can see the state of the main spring is at from the top of the watch and decide whether or not I need to wind it
> 
> Is yours high beat or low beat? Mine is low beat.


Just got the package. I have to say though... I'm a bit underwhelmed, wearing it on my wrist it just doesn't... have the right look.

I mean, it looks the same in real life as in the picture I posted, but I just feel no connection with it . I'll give it a few days of wristtime, but it's looking probable I'll be selling this one on.


----------



## cougaree (Oct 10, 2007)

I just sold mine last week. 
:-(



GuySie said:


> Just got the package. I have to say though... I'm a bit underwhelmed, wearing it on my wrist it just doesn't... have the right look.
> 
> I mean, it looks the same in real life as in the picture I posted, but I just feel no connection with it . I'll give it a few days of wristtime, but it's looking probable I'll be selling this one on.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

cougaree said:


> I just sold mine last week.
> :-(


Hahahaha, well at least I'm not alone  I guess the overall verdict is that the skeletons just aren't that cool


----------



## cougaree (Oct 10, 2007)

Well, it's pretty cool. I wish I could enjoy more if I don't have so many watches... like everyone here... 

Just got two of my 47mm MM back from the watchmaker. Now, I officially have 6 MM watches.



GuySie said:


> Hahahaha, well at least I'm not alone  I guess the overall verdict is that the skeletons just aren't that cool


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm seriously considering pulling the trigger on this one.I've never owned a "base" model, i.e., without the subdial. 47mm also appeals to me.

Any thoughts or opinions re the watch?

wemedge



napleswatch said:


> New 47mm MM from NaplesWatch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)

peepshow said:


> I pronounce it PAN (like frying pan) -- ER -- EYE. I don't know if it's the precise pronounciation or not. Being that it's an Italian last name, Italian speakers probably say it a little differently than us ignorant Americans.  :-d


Pan - er - rah - ee.


----------



## Nabco (Nov 9, 2007)

A couple new additions today, 45mm, screw down crowns, with high end decorated 6497 movements...


----------



## Nabco (Nov 9, 2007)

Seamaster73 said:


> Pan - er - rah - ee.


Check out this website, tells you how to pronounce all watch brands..

http://www.chronometrie.com/watchsounds/watchsoundspage.htm


----------



## jgallo (Apr 13, 2007)

*My project watch.*

Here is my project watch that I created last year.

It has a genuine swiss Unitas skelentonized 6497 movement in it.

I originally wanted something more unique. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

Nabco said:


> Check out this website, tells you how to pronounce all watch brands..
> 
> http://www.chronometrie.com/watchsounds/watchsoundspage.htm


oaf-fih-cheen-ay Pahner-rye


----------



## Jeff_J (Mar 4, 2008)

Mr. Knight, Your lightning dial homage is *SICK*! Very, _verrry_ nice work!!


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

napleswatch said:


> New 47mm MM from NaplesWatch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that AR coating on the inside or outside? Are there destro models?


----------



## JOA (Dec 1, 2006)

this is my latest.....
PVD case
Double AR sapphire
Swiss ETA 6497-1 hamilton movement
Swiss ETA H-3 flat top polished cannon pinion / hour wheel
Display caseback
Custom painted dial and relumed with tritec orange
Savage custom made strap ( no hole punched yet ) I will punch one hole so it looks even more unique  
Now the pics................


----------



## JOA (Dec 1, 2006)

Oxidixed Ti case..same specs as the PVD watch.

No crystal installed when I took the pics 




























Orange lume pic


----------



## Baka Survivor (Apr 18, 2008)

Those are beautiful, JOA!

I just paid for my Marina Militare from ebay (napleswatch). Can't wait, it's my first "homage"


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

J you keep on bringing them man :-!


----------



## Brickout (Oct 11, 2007)

JOA, those look fantastic!


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)

So what is the consensus?

Which one of the homages is the best quality-wise?

I like the JOA ones, they seem made with passion and the dials look very nice. They may be the best ones? Along with the International Watch Man ones?

Any "final" thoughts on the (very long) thread?


----------



## allen2oo3 (Apr 15, 2008)

joa on the way


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)

Xaltotun said:


> So what is the consensus?
> 
> Which one of the homages is the best quality-wise?
> 
> ...


A reply to myself :-d

With some more research, I have found that the ones from _International Watch Man_ may have some quality issues from time to time.

* So best choices are, right now* (in no particular order, and as far as I have learned):
*JOA *(e-mail elsewhere on this same thread)
*Davidsen* (PM me for the e-mail, or search the threads on WuS)
eBay seller *exclusive_watches_inc* who seems to have fairly high quality models with genuine ETA movements
Hope this helps those on the lookout.


----------



## Brickout (Oct 11, 2007)

For those of you checking out _the bay_ for a Panerai style watch. Here's a list of key words that I put together that should help you in your search.

MARINA
MILITARE
44mm
46mm
47mm
6497
Swan Neck
UNITAS

Also in my looking around the net I found three interesting sites:
*Self Edit* Found some replica sites. PM me for links.
Personally, I think I'm going to track down all the parts and make a Panerai syle watch myself.


----------



## Nabco (Nov 9, 2007)

Xaltotun said:


> So what is the consensus?
> 
> Which one of the homages is the best quality-wise?
> 
> ...


I own both, a LUM homage from Joa and a couple RAD homages from IW. I think they are of equal quality, the RADs from IW have the upgrades 6497 movements with the polished CP and hour wheel, these are not the standard movements he uses, both of these were made special. The lume on the sandwich dial from Joa is much better, and if I cared about lume I guess it would make a difference. Besides that I would say they are of equal quality....here's some pics. Price is about the same.


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)

I can also say that after having evaluated the case backs with the help of another forum member who know a lot in this area, the cases used by JOA are of excellent quality and there are no worries concerning the gasket and its receptacle groove. The cases are expected to have excellent water and air resistance as they have an isolated ring groove for the o-ring and a large sized o-ring.

So, another plus in favor of the JOA made homages. :-! 

In my own case (no pun intended :-d) I'll definitively go with a JOA homage, and I'll put it on a Jurgen or Lonestar mesh bracelet .


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Msg has been removed do to corrections


----------



## Brickout (Oct 11, 2007)

jakisbck said:


> Hey brotha I know you were tryin to help but you cant post Replica Sites on wus but you can say if someone wants to PM or email you for said sites then they can.
> 
> Have a wondeful and bless Day my good brotha|>


Sorry about that, I fixed my post.


----------



## Baka Survivor (Apr 18, 2008)

Is there any "real" brand that produces Panerai style watches? I saw Wenger, but it seems that they stopped.


----------



## milagu (Apr 23, 2008)

Alright, alright, alright! I give in... First post btw, so hey all! 

I saw these watches and fell in love. My wrist is itching for one now so good job guys. 

I'm really liking the black/Ti case with your bands too Old Skool. The one in your sig is unbelievable. 

I've been searching everywhere for a black or Ti non-branded one ideally with automatic, but it appears that doesn't exist? JOA's work is excellent, but he's out of Ti right now and only does manual-wind. I'm not sure about David San? 

I found one on the Bay, if you look up user jeffsmit1... he's selling some for $350. 

It's using a 7750 auto movement. Polished SS too, which I'm not terribly fond of, but it's a possibility. 

You guys know of any other non-brand, black or Ti autos? 

Thanks!


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Email Davidsen, he should be able to do a PVD auto for you. I don't think he has any Ti cases at the moment, either, though...


----------



## Baka Survivor (Apr 18, 2008)

Here's what happened to the last guy who succeeded in making a 1:1 Panerai copy:


----------



## milagu (Apr 23, 2008)

Hahah, that's great! Nothin like HGH to jack you up at 60 and Just for Men! I'd love to avoid a copy. The clean faces with no words are wonderful... now if I could just find one in PVD or Ti (davidsen and JOA I know ).


----------



## schuang (Apr 12, 2008)

Heres mine. It started out with the same old black face dial when i bought it from ebay

Having also caught the 'sanitzed' dial face bug, i took the watch apart and gave it a new coat of paint. What do you guys think? b-)


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

schuang said:


> Heres mine. It started out with the same old black face dial when i bought it from ebay
> 
> Having also caught the 'sanitzed' dial face bug, i took the watch apart and gave it a new coat of paint. What do you guys think? b-)


Looks good! Did you gloss it as well or just polish?

wem


----------



## schuang (Apr 12, 2008)

I gave the dial a clear coat after making sure that the white paint was all smooth and speckle free.


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

schuang said:


> Heres mine. It started out with the same old black face dial when i bought it from ebay
> 
> Having also caught the 'sanitzed' dial face bug, i took the watch apart and gave it a new coat of paint. What do you guys think? b-)


You painted the front white and the back black? So no lume at all?


----------



## schuang (Apr 12, 2008)

Well originally my plan was to lume the front so as to create a reverse glow with the numbers black. But i couldnt source a good lume paint to do the job so yea, no lume on the dial. The only lumination is on the hour and minute hands. I painted the seconds hand black too as you can see.


----------



## Baka Survivor (Apr 18, 2008)

I finally got my Marina Militare from eBay. Overall I'm pretty impressed considering I paid $110 for it. Asian Unitas movt, the lume is really lame. I'll try to take pictures of the lume tonight.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Helbros colorama watches are very Pam like.


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

Jeff_J said:


> Mr. Knight, Your lightning dial homage is *SICK*! Very, _verrry_ nice work!!


thanks  i just did the relume and install in the customers watch. The dial is painted by an artist.


----------



## Yggdrasil (May 12, 2008)

Hello, I am new here, I just wanted to share a homage watch I made.

It is a Van Gogh homage watch I recently painted and fitted on a gold skeleton movement. 
Not only a homage to a great watch but to a great painting as well.

Hope you like it. 

*edit added a detail picture of the dial before I installed the blue hands.


----------



## Baka Survivor (Apr 18, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## gigfy (Apr 13, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## kiterpete (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Finally posted review of Military Mark V*

I just ordered this one: http://napleswatch.com/44MMVL.htm
For $125 how can you go wrong - even if the movement tanks, I'll get it replaced with something else. I've paid more than this for a strap............


----------



## Syms (Feb 12, 2008)

man looking at these homage watches are making me want one more and more..

I'd love to get one that looks similar to a Pam 292...

so very tempting...:-!


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

holy hell!!!! nice work. that's amazing right there!


----------



## Adam8808 (May 13, 2008)

Hi new member-long time visitor/reader of this site.
I just purchased a Military Luminor Mk V automatic -it should arrive this week off EBAY and wondered about the reliability of the timepiece.


----------



## Lartymarf (Jan 16, 2008)

Syms said:


> man looking at these homage watches are making me want one more and more..
> 
> I'd love to get one that looks similar to a Pam 292...
> 
> so very tempting...:-!


Syms,

You own a genuine PAM... yet you feel comfortable wearing a replica?
Just surprised... that's all.. as it seems that the guys typically wearing
a genuine pam would look down at a replicas.

I have a homage incoming, but that's because I can't swing a genuine
one, so a high quality homage.. replica.. will have to do! I love the looks
and the clean dial.

Jimmy


----------



## max_stirling (Aug 23, 2007)

Adam8808 said:


> Hi new member-long time visitor/reader of this site.
> I just purchased a Military Luminor Mk V automatic -it should arrive this week off EBAY and wondered about the reliability of the timepiece.


If you are referring to the Military Mark V, I have two and both have been trouble free the whole time I've had them. I've even dropped own. Luckily on carpet, so no scratches. They both keep good time, off only by 8-15 sec/day. Both of mine have the GMT fourth hand and it works great. The sweeping second hand movement is smoother than my Miyota power Invicta and about par with my Seikos, all of which run at 21.6K. The PVD coating on one my MMV has held up great without any scratches and both crystals are currently scratch free. Knock on wood. 

Shipping from my seller took longer than advertised, but well worth the wait. Good luck.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Lartymarf said:


> Syms,
> 
> You own a genuine PAM... yet you feel comfortable wearing a replica?
> Just surprised... that's all.. as it seems that the guys typically wearing
> ...


I've got two gen PAMs and I still buy/own homages/replicas. Sadly, you're right, though -- they are largely frowned on by the gen crowd. I don't get it, but it's their choice...


----------



## eagle_lex (Feb 26, 2007)

Just wanted to say hello. After alot of help and advice from you guys here (esp Old Skool) i decided to contact Chris aka "Ray Knight." He is currently making me a 44mm stainless homage sandwich dial. So far he has been top notch to deal with! Very professional and extremely quick in returning emails and answering any questions.

While my photography sucks.... I will at least chime back in when the watch arrives to let you know my impressions. Thanks again for everyone's advice and insight. When i get the watch feel free to contact me if you have any questions.


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## schuang (Apr 12, 2008)

OMG! Look at the glow!! Ninja Turtles! Cowabunga dude!


----------



## eagle_lex (Feb 26, 2007)

Chris,
You sir.... are the man. Now get to work on some PVD cases! ha ha Im sorry but my photo skills would just not do your watch justice. Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

and just finished a vintage dial mod as well


----------



## eagle_lex (Feb 26, 2007)

let me be the first to say GREAT JOB. i cant wait to get that in my greedy little hands! i will post my impressions after i have it a couple days.


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

That Vintage look is pretty cool looking |> but one question does it glow or is that just a mixture give it an effect. :-! 

Great Job


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

jakisbck said:


> That Vintage look is pretty cool looking |> but one question does it glow or is that just a mixture give it an effect. :-!
> 
> Great Job


well, it's a mixture of 6 different shades of superlume to get the base tritium color, and a tint mixture on top for the wabi effect. that said it glows about 50% as well as regular superlume, and 500% better than an old aged tritium dial


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

i have tried this relume 4 times but finally i got it right! tritec black lume really is no good. plus it looks gray not black.. i did this one a bit different. started with a black base, then applied a transparent lume over the top and matte finish for true black indices. also the dial i applied "phantom" font.  this one looks great in my collection!


----------



## skyangel (Apr 21, 2008)

Ray Knight said:


> Here's a really cool one! i have tried this model 4 times but finally i got it right! tritec black lume really is no good. plus it looks gray not black.. i did this one a bit different. started with a black base, then applied a transparent lume over the top and matte finish for true black indices. also the dial i applied "phantom" font.  this one looks great in my collection!
> 
> here is the specs and mods i did.
> 
> ...


is there any possibility to get one of your masterpieces?


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey Ray im sorry im unable to see them one until I get home but im sure its another great one. I will PM later today since I have a few other questions.:-!



Ray Knight said:


> Here's a really cool one! i have tried this model 4 times but finally i got it right! tritec black lume really is no good. plus it looks gray not black.. i did this one a bit different. started with a black base, then applied a transparent lume over the top and matte finish for true black indices. also the dial i applied "phantom" font.  this one looks great in my collection!
> 
> here is the specs and mods i did.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adam8808 (May 13, 2008)

thanks -
I went with the stainless. I received it and I am happy even though the GMT function does not work. As I had read about the lack of quality in the strap I already ordered two(a navy leather and drk brown shark) off ebay.


----------



## frankkramer (May 16, 2008)

Newbie questions here: 
1. Why is it that some, like JOA's, have the simple 4 marks on the sub dial, while others, like Davidsen's, have many more marks on the sub?
2. What is the difference between the different colors in the lums? Some appear white, while others, in daylight, appear greenish or orange? Are the designations C1 - C3 etc. behind this?

Thanks very much - this is a great forum.


----------



## eagle_lex (Feb 26, 2007)

cant help you on the first question.
but do a search of lume color charts. that should answer your second question. you are correct in that you can kindof tell the type of lume used by what color it appears in a positive light condition. although with all these experimental types of custom lumes... maybe that doesnt hold true anymore. ask "Ray Knight." he will probably know. he has shipped me one the beauties in the above pics.. he seems very knowledgable and has been super cool to deal with.


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

frankkramer said:


> Newbie questions here:
> 1. Why is it that some, like JOA's, have the simple 4 marks on the sub dial, while others, like Davidsen's, have many more marks on the sub?
> 2. What is the difference between the different colors in the lums? Some appear white, while others, in daylight, appear greenish or orange? Are the designations C1 - C3 etc. behind this?
> 
> Thanks very much - this is a great forum.


all dials are custom relumed and can be done either way. the lume i actually have more than 50 colors and mix combinations so i do each one different. It's fun to make something new every time  i can make them glow different colors by adding small amounts of zinc oxide, or sulfur into the mixture.


----------



## eagle_lex (Feb 26, 2007)

ok guys and gals... today i received my Weigand Custom Homage from Chris. first off, super guy to deal with! the watch arrived very fast and he charged a very nominal fee to ship. hats off to how he treats you. 

I will try to give a detailed report of the watch in a few days because we all know how overwelmed you can be when you first get your new watch! initial thoughts on the watch and the buying process with Chris.

1) The watch is beautiful it is exactly how he described it to be and exactly what i ordered. 

2) I originally wanted the plain (no sub dial) dial however, after further thought i decided to go with the sub dial. let me tell you this.. when i was debating which to get, Chris offered to send me the sub dial and if i did not like it, or i changed my mind, he would take the watch back and swap the dial. now where do you find service like that. that being said, i think i made the right decision. i like the sub dial. 

3) The strap is leather with the croc print. very stiff, but typically you are going to swap out straps anyway. who wants to have inflated prices on the watch to compensate Chris for a stap that you did not get to hand pick. I can deal with this, and i am in no way counting this as a "minus." it will go on a generic rubber tonight until my panerai rubber/deployment arrives.


full report to come after a couple days of abuse! lol


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

cool!


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

Ray Knight said:


> Here's a really cool one! i have tried this model 4 times but finally i got it right! tritec black lume really is no good. plus it looks gray not black.. i did this one a bit different. started with a black base, then applied a transparent lume over the top and matte finish for true black indices. also the dial i applied "phantom" font.  this one looks great in my collection!
> 
> here is the specs and mods i did.
> 
> ...


Looks cool, but it is begging for a PVD case and a black second hand...


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

old skool said:


> Looks cool, but it is begging for a PVD case and a black second hand...


sounds cool.


----------



## eagle_lex (Feb 26, 2007)

I like it Chris... only i would do mine with the hands matching the dial. that would be hot. you should really try to round up some titanium and some sort of black case. i have been getting PMs from people saying they like your work but are looking for one of those two style cases. Plus it would give me a reason to buy another one from you! Keep up the good work.


----------



## nemuu (May 12, 2008)

My helenarou homages. Looking to buy a new strap for the Radiomir. The PVD Luminor is on a Jürgens PVD mesh which I recieved just today, thanks WUS!


----------



## eagle_lex (Feb 26, 2007)

very nice... now if i could just convince Chris into getting some PVD cases!! Chris... are you listening???


----------



## rufr (May 23, 2008)

Just received a radiomir from Davidsen...simply the BEST - imho. Thank you Davidsen!!!


----------



## eagle_lex (Feb 26, 2007)

well i guess "best" is subjective. Im sure Davidsen makes great stuff, however it was nice to deal with a guy who was less than 1k miles away! lol nice first post btw. good luck with your new watch.


----------



## John Vargas (May 30, 2006)

I have some access to some CH Unitas 6497's that have been regulated, have blued screws, polished gears, polished pallet bridge, Incabloc shock proof, Sawn Neck Regulator, and Nivarox Balance, and they look great. 

Anyone doing this in 42MM or 40MM? I would love to have one made. 

John


----------



## gpjoe (May 21, 2008)

I found these two on ebay. Both quartz movements (gasp!) but probably a LOT more dependable than some of the fakes I've seen.

First, the Wenger that somebody else mentioned:










Second, a Bulova:


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

This is a really one off dial. I love vintage!!! aged distressed dial in caustic chemicals. aged lume.


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Thats a really nice vintage look there and a skeleton to boot Sweeeeeeeeet:-!


----------



## mike_qube (May 26, 2008)

I juts did a "buy it now" for $96, shipped on ebay for this:








I'll post some pics and a review when it comes in.


----------



## Timecacher (Sep 6, 2006)

mike_qube said:


> I juts did a "buy it now" for $96, shipped on ebay for this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, thats nice. Is that the new carbon fiber dial model?


----------



## mike_qube (May 26, 2008)

Timecacher said:


> Oh, thats nice. Is that the new carbon fiber dial model?


It is the carbon fiber one. I just got an email shipping confirmation, so I should have it within a few days. I'm in the market for a new band for it, I dont like the alligator band that it comes with, any suggestions as where to get a decent rubber band?


----------



## Timecacher (Sep 6, 2006)

mike_qube said:


> It is the carbon fiber one. I just got an email shipping confirmation, so I should have it within a few days. I'm in the market for a new band for it, I dont like the alligator band that it comes with, any suggestions as where to get a decent rubber band?


Thats a good looking watch. I have one of the regular 44mm models with orange letters ordered and it should arrive tomorrow.

I've bought straps from this guy before and have been satisfied with them:
http://www.modenawatch.com/category.sc?categoryId=34


----------



## CycloneFever (Apr 19, 2007)

I can't tell for sure from the photos, but are those sandwich dials or applied lume? Looks like applied lume.


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## eagle_lex (Feb 26, 2007)

thats hot Chris!


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Best Panerai Homage? Some impressions*

I'm afraid I haven't yet taken any pics, but here are descriptions of the main features and my impressions of a few homages that I own, hopefully it will assist those trying to make a decision:

1) *IWI Marine Diver:*

Pvd case, 44mm, handwound ETA Unitas 6497 movement, blued screws. Crown is thin but useable. Display back.Sapphire crystal with AR coating. Shiny black sandwich dial. Subdial is recessed into the mail dial, indices applied. Numbers and indices appear white in normal light, lume is green. Silver hands (but there is a "gold" option). Strap is attached with screw-bars; only one screwdriver is need to change straps. Stock strap ok, useable. I'm still using the strap. Buckle is medium-sized, attached with springbars. There is a optional PVD buckle as well but I just got the regular stainless-steel buckle. Ships in a generic watch-box.

* Comments: *

Construction is solid. Watch is accurate (non-scientific observation only. I did not measure). Power reserve approximately 40hrs +- 4. Lume is medium, lasts a few hours if you charge it for a few minutes (again, my apologies for the non-scientific observations. I did not measure the length of time the lume lasted). I've had this watch for over 2 years and it has served me well. The PVD coating is holding up nicely, as not worn off.

* Weak points:*

Crown guard lever thin, cast metal. Got loose and floppy after awhile, but this was easily rectified. No tubes included for the straps.

* Buying experience *(bear in mind your experience may vary, I'm just recounting mine):

Good. Called and talked to Ron directly and placed order verbally. Was friendly and helpful. Watch arrived by UPS (yeah, I didn't know better at that time).

2) *DSN 47mm brushed case Marina Militare destro:*

Solid unmarked back. ETA Unitas 6497 movement (I requested this specifically). Accurately keeps time. Power reserve about 46 hrs. Crown is thinnest of the lot. Lume is ok, the best out of all the watches compared here. Grayish black matt sandwich dial. "Gold" hands. Letters and numbers larger than other two. Letters and indices appear off-white in normal light, lume is green. Sapphire crystal, AR coated. Strap is attached via screw-bars, two screwdrivers needed to change straps. Tubes are not included. Buckle also attached with screw-bars.

* Comments:*

There are weak points (see below), but overall a solid, substantial -feeling watch.

* Weak point:*

Crown guard. Screws were too short, and the holes stripped easily. I had the case re-tapped and the crown-guard re-fitted. CG lever was loose, but I easily fixed it with a new, more substantial pin. Lever was cast, light. Stock strap was ok, but I replaced this immediately with a strap from DON.

* Buying experience:*

Ok. Communication was by email. Replies were terse or some questions were not directly answered, but I took a chance. Payment was by bank transfer. Watch arrived in about 1 week from Hong Kong via EMS.

3) *Helenarou 47mm brushed case Marina Militare destro:*

Somewhat shiny dial (not as shiny as the Marine Diver but more so than DSN- aopologies for no pics). Numbers and minute subdial are slightly smaller than DSN. Display back. Acrylic crystal, no AR. Crown-guard was nicely fitted and substantial, best out of all the watches discussed in this post (lever, though also cast, was ok and fit tightly). Nice and thick crown. Movement is Chinese 6497 clone, with the "swan-neck" regulator, blued screws. However, I had the movement replaced with an ETA Unitas 6497, so I can't really comment on the Chinese movement. Strap attached via screw-bars. Tubes are included. Only one screwdriver is needed to change straps.

* Weak point: *

Strap was poor, discarded immediately.

* Buying experience:*

Good. Nice communication. Fast shipping from Hong Kong via EMS, 1 week to my location in Canada.

4) *Eddie-fudge "RXW". 47mm brushed case Marina Militare. *

Solid back with RXW markings. Acrylic crystal. Matt black to dark-grey sandwich dial. Nice thick crown. "Gold" hands. Lume is poor, but lume on hands is average. Numbers poor. Numbers and minute subdial smaller than DSN. Seller states that the movement is ETA Unitas 6497 but haven't opened the case to check yet. It just arrived today and I don't have a case-opener. Or maybe I just don't want to know :-d. Time-keeping has been accurate so far. Don't yet know about the power-reserve, of course. Crown-guard is ok, nicer than DSN but not as nice as Helenarou. Strep attached via screw-bar. Only one screwdriver needed. Tubes included.

* Weak points:*

Lever was loose. Again, this is an easy fix. Strap was poor, discarded immediately.

* Buying experience:*

Good. Friendly communication, shipping via EMS. Arrived within 1 week from UK.

* Overall comments and impressions:*

To date, I'm happy with all the watches, and wear them daily. Overall the construction is pretty good (bearing in mind that these are not high-end watches). The main weak point in all is the crown-guard lever. Again, for the price, it would be unreasonable to expect a machined solid lever. However, this point does not detract me from my enjoyment of these watches. The loose lever is an easy fix. I just replace them with a thicker steel pin. On ones that the tubes were included, nice touch.

If you buy these watches keeping in mind the limitations and the minor mods needed, you won't be disappointed. These watches are best enjoyed for what they are: nice, inexpensive homage pieces. The 6497 is a nice basic and reliable movement and I love it.

In terms of selling price from most to least expensive: IWI, DSN, Eddie-Fudge, Helenarou. Mods- hope this is ok, no specific prices mentioned.

Again, my apologies for the non-precise measures, and bear in mind that I have absolutely no experience with a real 44mm or 47mm Pam, so I can't comment on similarities or differences. I probably missed a whole lot of stuff, but hopefully this will provide some insight.

happy homaging!
wem


----------



## eagle_lex (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Best Panerai Homage? Some impressions*

nice review i still need to review Chris' homage that he sent me two weeks ago. but yours sound very similar to mine. weak lever, weak straps... but like you said its not a 5k dollar watch either. i have the Chinese Unitas clone... i hope it last. first experience with this movement. i guess if it gives out, i can send it back to Chris for a Unitas replacement.


----------



## NickDolin (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Best Panerai Homage? Some impressions*

Wemedge, I posted your review in the sub-forum.


----------



## kerosene (Aug 9, 2007)

Ray Knight said:


> this is the "lime ice" model


You make some unique Panny homages. When I saw that green dial, I thought, "That's a putting green or a 'Ch-ch-ch-chia.'"


----------



## mike_qube (May 26, 2008)

My Marina Militare came in today that I ordered from Naples-Watch on ebay. So far, it seems pretty nice. It has a good weight to it, feels solid. The only thing I'm not crazy about is the band. I'm going to order a rubber one. It wasn't packed all that well, just a small priority mail box and a bit of bubble wrap around it. It was bouncing around in the box when I picked it up.
Here's a pic I took a little while ago;


----------



## drummerdan (Feb 17, 2006)

mike_qube said:


> My Marina Militare came in today that I ordered from Naples-Watch on ebay. So far, it seems pretty nice. It has a good weight to it, feels solid. The only thing I'm not crazy about is the band. I'm going to order a rubber one. It wasn't packed all that well, just a small priority mail box and a bit of bubble wrap around it. It was bouncing around in the box when I picked it up.
> Here's a pic I took a little while ago;


How's the lume on this one?


----------



## El Tiempo (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Best Panerai Homage? Some impressions*



wemedge said:


> 2) *DSN 47mm brushed case Marina Militare destro:*
> 
> Solid unmarked back. ETA Unitas 6497 movement (I requested this specifically). Accurately keeps time. Power reserve about 46 hrs. Crown is thinnest of the lot. Lume is ok, the best out of all the watches compared here. Grayish black matt sandwich dial. "Gold" hands. Letters and numbers larger than other two. Letters and indices appear off-white in normal light, lume is green. Sapphire crystal, AR coated. Strap is attached via screw-bars, two screwdrivers needed to change straps. Tubes are not included. Buckle also attached with screw-bars.
> 
> ...


Who is DSN?

TIA


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Best Panerai Homage? Some impressions*

DSN=Davidsen (see earlier posts in this thread for details)

wemedge


----------



## currahee-dawg (Feb 22, 2007)

I just did a quick review of my Naples Watch Marina Militare 47mm Destro. I really like the watch so far. 

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1048643#post1048643


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

currahee-dawg said:


> I just did a quick review of my Naples Watch Marina Militare 47mm Destro. I really like the watch so far.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1048643#post1048643


Nice review, thanks. I was on the fence about this one...

wemedge


----------



## mike_qube (May 26, 2008)

drummerdan said:


> How's the lume on this one?


The lume is not so good. it's better on the hands than the numbers, but it doesnt last long at all.

Does anyone know if it's possible to buy lume somewhere and apply it over what is on there?


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

Applying lume isn't simple if you have no experience.... IMHO asking a professional will cost more than buying from Davidsen, Joa or others a watch with good lume. ;-)


----------



## mike_qube (May 26, 2008)

CCCP said:


> Applying lume isn't simple if you have no experience.... IMHO asking a professional will cost more than buying from Davidsen, Joa or others a watch with good lume. ;-)


Is there anywhere that it could be sent to have the lume applied by someone who knows what they're doing?


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

mike_qube said:


> Is there anywhere that it could be sent to have the lume applied by someone who knows what they're doing?


Of course. There are a number of people who do this work. I think this type of service generally runs about $100+ though.


----------



## frankkramer (May 16, 2008)

Just got a Davidsen - and am pretty pleased with it but am a little disturbed by something and would love to hear opinions. I'm not, by any stretch, a watch or Panerai expert - I just liked the look of the sterile watches I found in this thread. Davidsen was a pleasure to deal with and sent me pix before he shipped which I okayed. I've noticed since that the lever that locks the crown down seems to be upside down compared with all of the other photos I've seen around. Is this put on wrong? Is it a destro thing? Should I care?
This is what the watch looks like:


----------



## CycloneFever (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't know for sure, but logic says it is probably a destro thing (at least an homage destro thing).

Same case as regular only it and movement rotated 180 degrees. Dial stays in the same place. Authentic Panerai might actually have a different case for a destro, but homages probably not.



frankkramer said:


> Just got a Davidsen - and am pretty pleased with it but am a little disturbed by something and would love to hear opinions. I'm not, by any stretch, a watch or Panerai expert - I just liked the look of the sterile watches I found in this thread. Davidsen was a pleasure to deal with and sent me pix before he shipped which I okayed. I've noticed since that the lever that locks the crown down seems to be upside down compared with all of the other photos I've seen around. Is this put on wrong? Is it a destro thing? Should I care?
> This is what the watch looks like:


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

frankkramer said:


> Just got a Davidsen - and am pretty pleased with it but am a little disturbed by something and would love to hear opinions. I'm not, by any stretch, a watch or Panerai expert - I just liked the look of the sterile watches I found in this thread. Davidsen was a pleasure to deal with and sent me pix before he shipped which I okayed. I've noticed since that the lever that locks the crown down seems to be upside down compared with all of the other photos I've seen around. Is this put on wrong? Is it a destro thing? Should I care?
> This is what the watch looks like:


I actually like it that way, but if you prefer, you can reverse the crown guard and flip the lever on the Davidsen. 
cheers
wemedge


----------



## Timecacher (Sep 6, 2006)

frankkramer said:


> Just got a Davidsen - and am pretty pleased with it but am a little disturbed by something and would love to hear opinions. I'm not, by any stretch, a watch or Panerai expert - I just liked the look of the sterile watches I found in this thread. Davidsen was a pleasure to deal with and sent me pix before he shipped which I okayed. I've noticed since that the lever that locks the crown down seems to be upside down compared with all of the other photos I've seen around. Is this put on wrong? Is it a destro thing? Should I care?
> This is what the watch looks like:


Here's a picture of the real thing so I'd say its normal.


----------



## frankkramer (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. As I said, I love the look and quality of the Davidsen - I was a little bugged by what I perceived to be a difference - but the photo helps a lot.


----------



## eagle_lex (Feb 26, 2007)

i second the PVD and the black hands! Chris' lume is second to none.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

On some Panerai destro models (like the 217 shown) the lever goes down, on some it goes up.

Since this is an "homage" piece, there is no right or wrong, wear it the way you like it. There are just two small screws that hold the CG on, simply back those out, flip the CG around and carefully screw them back in. Be careful not to cross thread those screws and re-tapping Ti is a pain!


----------



## bandityo (Dec 23, 2007)

Naples Watch 44mm....so far its keeping perfect time and working great... Im happy with the purchase.

david


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

May be my last PVD SOPROD 6498 for a few months


----------



## eagle_lex (Feb 26, 2007)

Chris,
That movement is SICK! Im saving my dollars for one......


----------



## wosk (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey! I've been reading through this extensive post and Davidsen seems like the most recommended source, although I noticed that his clocks arent very water resistant. Anyone know where I can find 44 mm panerai-style with atleast 50 meter water proof?


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

eagle_lex said:


> Chris,
> That movement is SICK! Im saving my dollars for one......


yes! I love the soprod movements


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow Ray you've out done yourself again.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

eagle_lex said:


> Chris,
> That movement is SICK! Im saving my dollars for one......


WOW, it certainly is a beauty.

As I am finally thinking of putting together a watch myself, where might I get one or more of these black 6498's from & how much? Plus is the same done in a 6497 movement?

Thanks ;-)


----------



## prince of time (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's one I'm sure has been asked many times before, but as much as I search, I can't seem to find one beside RXW (which I won't pay that much $$$$$ for!!!) 

Can anyone make a good homage with at least 100 meter WR (true 100 meter or more)????

I truly want that, but all the homages I see don't seem to offer that. IWI has quoted me 6 atm WR. I don't even feel 50 meters is enough????

Can you guys offer any advice on this? Is there to get a watches water resistance increased after the fact???:thanks


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

prince of time said:


> Here's one I'm sure has been asked many times before, but as much as I search, I can't seem to find one beside RXW (which I won't pay that much $$$$$ for!!!)
> 
> Can anyone make a good homage with at least 100 meter WR (true 100 meter or more)????
> 
> ...


not hard to do at all. problem is not leakage . they can be very tight here. no leaks if lubed seals of the right size are installed. the issue is the crystals on the backside will break at over 6ATM. installing a 3mm crystal on the froint and 2mm on the back solvs the issue. i have tested this setup to 12 BAR (401 feet) no leaks.


----------



## napleswatch (Mar 30, 2008)

Something That I have been working on the last couple days. Now What Dial would be appropriate??











PS Ray I am extremly Jealous of the Black Rhodium 6497. Vary nice in deed.


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## Nabco (Nov 9, 2007)

Just wanted to drop a note here- I have some PAM homage parts listed for sale in the Sales Forum


----------



## Yggdrasil (May 12, 2008)

The watch came out great Ray, we make a great team. 

Here are some dial close ups:


----------



## threejean (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow, nice job on that dial! Wouldn't mind something like that for my Panny homage.:-!


----------



## wosk (Jun 2, 2008)

Ray Knight said:


> not hard to do at all. problem is not leakage . they can be very tight here. no leaks if lubed seals of the right size are installed. the issue is the crystals on the backside will break at over 6ATM. installing a 3mm crystal on the froint and 2mm on the back solvs the issue. i have tested this setup to 12 BAR (401 feet) no leaks.


Any idea where to find one of these? I'm not going to dive with it, but I want to be able to take a swim in the ocean and a shower with it. A nice looking 44mm with this would be awsome. I don't mind quarz as long as it works alright.


----------



## prince of time (Feb 2, 2008)

wosk said:


> Any idea where to find one of these? I'm not going to dive with it, but I want to be able to take a swim in the ocean and a shower with it. A nice looking 44mm with this would be awsome. I don't mind quarz as long as it works alright.


I too am looking for one of these. Also 44 mm, and I have the same desire, no diving, but swimming, etc. I really want a white dial one with the best lume out there!!!


----------



## eagle_lex (Feb 26, 2007)

Pm me for details if you havent been PMed already. i have no stake im just a very satisfied customer. all the help i have recieved on this forum the least i can do is pass along info on a legit guy who produces a quality product.


----------



## TomTomz (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: My project watch.*



jgallo said:


> Here is my project watch that I created last year.
> 
> It has a genuine swiss Unitas skelentonized 6497 movement in it.
> 
> I originally wanted something more unique. Enjoy the pics.


Wow i like that!!


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

just finished another relume up tonight


----------



## The_Monkey (Jun 12, 2008)

This is somewhat off topic, but because this thread is what led me down the path which led to the question I figured I might as well ask it here (that and the guys over in the watchmaking section don't seem nearly as friendly).

So here's my question; Is there anywhere other than the bay or Sizzlinwatches that I could source a homage type case? Are they available with the thicker crystals Ray mentioned? I've been able to find a couple of places to source an ETA 6497-1, and I planed on building a dial from scratch (though that plan may change), so I've sort of got that part figured out.


Yes, I'm thinking about building my own, and I blame all of you . I'm still in the research phase, but just reading through all of this been quite helpful already, so thanks to all of the people who have posted their own watches.


----------



## EvilGringo (May 24, 2008)

Ray Knight-

That looks really stinking cool! Does that lume look white in normal lighting conditions? 

The painting one has got me thinking if "starry night" could be painted on one of the faces.... hmmm


----------



## geigerz2001 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Ebay prices appear to be going higher*

I've been thinking about getting ebay homage but I've noticed prices have been going up lately. I've been looking at helenarou on ebay since thats what some people have brought from but their prices are much higher now with ridiculous shipping prices. Is there another ebay seller that can be recommended? Plus I am pretty new to ebay so I keep on getting outbidded  and I have to refrain myself from getting into a bidding war just to win.

I am also tempted to get a custom piece from Davidsen or rayknight, aside from a better lume and water resistance, what are other advantages that distinguish them from the ebay version provided I order the lower end asian movements.

Thanks


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Ebay prices appear to be going higher*



geigerz2001 said:


> I've been thinking about getting ebay homage but I've noticed prices have been going up lately. I've been looking at helenarou on ebay since thats what some people have brought from but their prices are much higher now with ridiculous shipping prices. Is there another ebay seller that can be recommended? Plus I am pretty new to ebay so I keep on getting outbidded  and I have to refrain myself from getting into a bidding war just to win.
> 
> I am also tempted to get a custom piece from Davidsen or rayknight, aside from a better lume and water resistance, what are other advantages that distinguish them from the ebay version provided I order the lower end asian movements.
> 
> Thanks


Hi geigerz2001,

I recently was looking to pick up a homage after missing my RXW MM20.
I had a good read of this thread and a search around the net.

I thought I'd put some low-ball bids on a couple of helenarous while I made up my mind on who to get a custom homage from.

Regarding the helenarous, the postage is pretty steep if you don't factor it into the total price you're willing to pay. I was surprised when I won two watches (must've have caught everyone else napping), a titanium 44mm and a pvd destro 44mm :-d, and they took 4 days to get to the UK which is pretty quick!

Other forum members have reviewed helenarou homages and I agree, for what I paid they were pretty decent. Case and crown guard were decent and the hands nicely aligned on both watches. The titanium 44mm looked like it was assembled in a sandstorm :-d bit's of dust on dial and movement but the pvd 44mm was assembled with care, with a clean looking dial and movement. Lume on both is pretty non-existant on dial and hands.
As regards the asian 6497 movement in both of them, after 2 weeks they are still within +/- 6 seconds a day :-d. I guess time will tell how durable they are.

After some searching and various emails and recomendations (thanks eagle_lex) I contacted Ray Knight (Chris) and he is in the process of making a homage with the perfect dial for me :-d.

Obviously a custom homage will cost more than the helanarous and other ebay homages, but I think worth it for the custom dial, lume, water resistance and care in the assembley and regulation of the movement. And the interaction in getting the design you want.

I shall post some pics and review when I receive it. But so far I've been really impressed with the updates Chris has sent me :-d:-d:-d

pic below of the helenarou destro pvd 44mm....


----------



## eagle_lex (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Ebay prices appear to be going higher*

Gordan,
thanks for the "thanks!" you are going to be thrilled with that watch... as Chris knows... i have been PUSHING for some PVD models.. apparently he has gotten his hands on some. let us know what you think when you get yours in. i wore mine all day today on a Panny rubber strap and loved every minute.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Please send me e-mail Davidsen in PM


----------



## icemangrafx (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi,

Can some kind soul PM me Davidsen's email address?

Thanks.

Regards,
Jay


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

Got this incoming from Ray Knight, pics are by him by his permission ....

Specs....
Automotive lacquered dial (candy black metallic)
filled indice lumework. (C3 MDV test)
SS polished case with sterile display back
asian 6497 movement
MDV hands
Fat crown
sapphire AR

Some pics during the making of the dial .....




















The finished timepiece ....









The lume has had an "orange tinge" apllied to it which I've always wanted! :-d
Next to a Ray Knight Phantom ....










A lume shot ...










Needless to say I'm well excited over this and can't wait to get her on my wrist! :-d:-d:-d

I'm going to enjoy hunting for some straps to do this beauty some justice ;-)


----------



## eagle_lex (Feb 26, 2007)

Gordan,
try a factory panny rubber with deployment... or if you like leather try strapculture.


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## EvilGringo (May 24, 2008)

Sick!!!!


----------



## eagle_lex (Feb 26, 2007)

Chris knows how to do a nice watch. plus he is very helpful when you have "newb" question! or in my case SEVERAL! lol


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

eagle_lex said:


> Gordan,
> try a factory panny rubber with deployment... or if you like leather try strapculture.


Thanks for that. I'm a leather guy (aging biker etc :-d). There's some Red12, Greg Stevens, Micah and Strap Culture straps I've seen that I really like.

Thinking of getting some custom ones made. Something with dragons and yin-yang symbols on it :-d:-d:-d

I'll prob get a better feel of what I want once I've worn my new homage for a bit.


----------



## eagle_lex (Feb 26, 2007)

Gordan,
no problem bro. Shane Delorian makes some cool stuff (unique items like you are looking for) but everytime i go to his site there are no new straps for sale. maybe you have to contact him directly. but his look SWEET! i have no idea on his prices however.


----------



## JOA (Dec 1, 2006)

Ti case
SS display caseback
SWISS movement
Superlumed dial and hands
AR sapphire
Correct cannon pinion


----------



## JOA (Dec 1, 2006)

Movement pic...


----------



## allen2oo3 (Apr 15, 2008)

here are my 2 pieces by JOA. loved the first one so much i ordered a 210 a few weeks later. great guy and a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## Nabco (Nov 9, 2007)

New White Dial RAD Homage from InternationalWatchman. 

47mm Case, Screw Down Crown, Sapphire front and back and the very nice Unitas 6498 Movement :-!


----------



## EvilGringo (May 24, 2008)

Nabco that is a big ass watch!
How large is your wrist? Mines 7.5 im wondering if I could pull off a 47mm....


----------



## Nabco (Nov 9, 2007)

I have a small wrist, not sure on exact size but the strap on this watch is a regular length and I have it on the 2nd last hole.



EvilGringo said:


> Nabco that is a big ass watch!
> How large is your wrist? Mines 7.5 im wondering if I could pull off a 47mm....


----------



## wosk (Jun 2, 2008)

Anyone with some input on where to find a 42mm version for my small 6,3 inch wrist (it's a flat wrist though) at low cost?


----------



## dglumac (Jun 17, 2008)

Guys,

just to brag a bit - my Panerai Homage from exclusive_watches_inc just arrived - and, oh my, it's SO PRETTY!  Here's two pics of it for your enjoyment - and I must say, the entire sale was very quick and pleasurable. It's one of these...


 *44mm / 17mm case*​
 *"**316L Solid steel case / Leather croc band*​
 *SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL - (Scratch proof) *​
 *5 ATM waterproof*​
 *2x Date lens mag *​


 *Fully decorated Swiss ETA 2836-2 Auto movement + GMT Complication (Jump hand).*​
 *Fully functional GMT hand*​


 *+1 year mechanical warranty*​
Next step.... a real Luminor...


----------



## nemuu (May 12, 2008)

I have a rose gold Radiomir homage. Now, I lost one of the small, small screws that connects the part that connects the strap. Where can I buy these screws?


----------



## Smeg (Feb 10, 2006)

Damn - Ray, make me one of these!


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

triple black.... pvd soprod swanneck hand made. black tritec superluminova. custom "phantom" font on black dial. This is an experiment to see what it would look like.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

Now that is REALLY nice indeed! 

That's excellent! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

nemuu said:


> I have a rose gold Radiomir homage. Now, I lost one of the small, small screws that connects the part that connects the strap. Where can I buy these screws?


otto frei sells a swiss caseback screw assortment for about $20 if i remember right. these screws are in there and top quality. i suggest replacing all 4 as they will be polished SS.


----------



## threejean (Feb 14, 2006)

Here's my helenarou Ti Destro on a Strap Culture Antiqua. Great watch for the price. A clerk at the Tourneau shop in the Natick Mall actually thought it was real.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

Got my custom homage from Ray Knight   

First, apologies for the pics, they were done with my Sony-Ericsson K810...

The dial is just how I wanted it, a really nice metallic look when the light catches it just right. The filled in indices are crisp and the lume excellent :-!

Here's a pic from Ray of the finished watch ...









... and some quick and dirty ones I just took  ... 

















Nice sterile caseback and clean movement...









Besides the excellent execution of the dial what really surprised me was how solid and thick the crown, crown guard and lever is :-! 
A really nice and hefty feel to it. Much better than my RXW MM20.

















Put it on a Heroic18 strap I had, I think I'm gonna enjoy hunting for some straps for this watch ....

























Thanks to "Ray Knight", I'm very pleased :-!


----------



## renickchua (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi, may I know how much are you selling those custom made watch which look like the one below. I think you are using the same dial as those found on JOA watch. Only 4 markers on the sub dial. I am looking at the Swiss made ETA Unitas or you also have those Hamilton movement too?

Regards


----------



## renickchua (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi,

With regards to the u/m seller from ebay, have anybody bought any watches from him and what is the quality like?

eBay seller *exclusive_watches_inc* who seems to have fairly high quality models with genuine ETA movements.
Regards
Renick Chua


----------



## Seikopath (Jun 19, 2007)

Anyone seen one of these? How much, would you guess?


----------



## ALL_ZEN (Feb 26, 2006)

I'd guess $50-$75.


----------



## Seikopath (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow, you're good! I thought it looked a lot nicer than that - $25.00! For the entire thing! Isn't the bracelet worth a hundred on it's own?!?!

it's on the 'bay



ALL_ZEN said:


> I'd guess $50-$75.


----------



## Seikopath (Jun 19, 2007)

Okay, seriously - how can you tell it's a cheap watch?! I'm trying to learn "the ropes" 'round here, and any insight would be very much appreciated. :-!



ALL_ZEN said:


> I'd guess $50-$75.


----------



## ALL_ZEN (Feb 26, 2006)

Don't be too impressed with my watch-geek abilities. I could tell by the lettering on the watch description who the seller was. I think I bought a stainless steel band from him a few years ago (he's in China I believe).

I've also seen my fair share of Pam homages on the 'bay as well.


----------



## EvilGringo (May 24, 2008)

My PVD homage came today, The band is a POS and I ordered that BMW one ;-) Damn things are like crack!

Im saving for a Ti one from Ray b-)


----------



## Zissou (May 18, 2008)

Is it possible to get any of the custom Panny homages with a functional dive bezel? I have an art nouveau / steampunk Panny diver in my head, and if I can actually have it built, it will be very hard to say "no" to.

Here's an example of the bezel I'd like to see:


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

PRS-20 from timefactors
possibly the best hommafe in terms of quality


----------



## zedd (May 31, 2008)

Just curious if anyone knows the answer. From the descriptions, what are fixed cannon pinions, tall cannon pinions on the homages?


----------



## DM001 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi, i'm new to the forum in fact this is my first post.
I just wanted to add to the list of quality Homage watches.
I own a couple of MAGRETTE watches (New Zealand) one of which is a great Homage its an automatic movement, and today i just took delivery of 2 MARINA MILITARES, both titanium, one DESTRO and one Normal with Blue hands... one has to be sold..  i think it will be the Destro. 

But they are great watches...


----------



## EvilGringo (May 24, 2008)

DImGR where did you get that strap? Or did it come like that when you purchased the watch?


----------



## ALL_ZEN (Feb 26, 2006)

zedd said:


> Just curious if anyone knows the answer. From the descriptions, what are fixed cannon pinions, tall cannon pinions on the homages?


The cannon pin is the rod that the watch hands connect to (or around) at the center of the watch. Many times a Pam rep has a pin that is sunken below the hands a bit and is therefore a giveaway that it is not genuine. A genuine Panerai's CP extends to the top of the hands. This probably doesn't matter as much with a homage as it does not have the Panerai brand name on the dial anyways.


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

No - they're not. They brought the classic version back and its available
again on the bay and on the Alpha Watch website.


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

I have the limited Italian edition. The regular version is much more affordable. The PRS 20 is a faithful homage to the original Marina Militare that Panerai produced for the Italian Navy in 1938. And you don't have to break the bank to buy the regular one.


----------



## JOA (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey Chris, that watch is AWESOME my friend!!!!!!!


----------



## JOA (Dec 1, 2006)

Finally I was able to get some brushed 44mm SS cases and the final product looks likr this one......



















Look at the thick Crystal


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

JOA said:


> Hey Chris, that watch is AWESOME my friend!!!!!!!


thanks bro!


----------



## zedd (May 31, 2008)

Makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

The Van Gogh "Starry Night" Tribute is a unique watch. Its up on the Bay now.


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

That's a Radiomir screw down crown. When I got my Rotary Elite, I ditched the bracelet for a very nice Banda leather strap. It makes it look more like a high end watch!


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

Doesn't a diving watch cost the GDP of a small city? :-d


----------



## colawatch (Feb 27, 2008)

Ray Knight said:


> Here's a really cool one! i have tried this model 4 times but finally i got it right! tritec black lume really is no good. plus it looks gray not black.. i did this one a bit different. started with a black base, then applied a transparent lume over the top and matte finish for true black indices. also the dial i applied "phantom" font.  this one looks great in my collection!
> 
> here is the specs and mods i did.
> 
> ...


Chris, this is AMAZING! can't wait to get mine!


----------



## ej86 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm planning to sell my rotary elite at some point, it's a bit dinged and the caseback needs screwing in properly (I dont have the tools), was just wondering what sort of price I should aim for in the UK.

It's a great watch; love the date magnifier, and it's the perfect size, not too big or too small. good lume (though only on the hands).


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

The fake ones do. Its obvious the difference is in the way the watch movement is worked. With Panerai that can come up to several thousand dollars. Nothing like a generic Swiss or Chinese Unitas clone movement in a homage watch. They are worlds apart from a genuine Panerai.


----------



## Seikopath (Jun 19, 2007)

EvilGringo said:


> My PVD homage came today, The band is a POS and I ordered that BMW one ;-) Damn things are like crack!
> 
> Im saving for a Ti one from Ray b-)


I received my BMW / Panerai homage from vista-bella yesterday. It is very poorly finished and obviously a cheap and flimsy knock - off, with solid end-links.

One of the screws to hold the bracelet looks to be ground down to be flush with the case, but the head of the screw is GONE, so there is no way to change the bracelet out - without serious surgery.

Unfortunately the lug width is 22mm on this one, so the bracelet is NOT interchangeable with most of the Homages we see, which hover at 24mm.

The watch works (barely) - and the GMT hand is even functional - for now. We'll see how long this one lasts.

For only $50 shipped to my door, I will keep this one, because of the novelty aspect of it - and it's my first and only GMT.

It's a smaller watch than the MILITARY MARK V, or the Military Marina homages. It's not small, just two millimeters smaller, but noticeable when compared side by side.

The clasp has no button release, so you must really pry it open - seems to be a secure attachment though.

I was really hoping for bracelet interchangeability on this one, that's a disappointment.

The crown is unbelievably thin. Like a cheap knurled washer.

I don't think I will ever leave my house with this one. :roll:


----------



## Timecacher (Sep 6, 2006)

Seikopath said:


> I received my BMW / Panerai homage from vista-bella yesterday. It is very poorly finished and obviously a cheap and flimsy knock - off, with solid end-links.
> 
> One of the screws to hold the bracelet looks to be ground down to be flush with the case, but the head of the screw is GONE, so there is no way to change the bracelet out - without serious surgery.
> 
> ...


Was that the one he had listed for $24.99?


----------



## Seikopath (Jun 19, 2007)

Timecacher said:


> Was that the one he had listed for $24.99?


Yep, plus about twenty for shipping. I know, I know - what do you expect from a $25 watch? Yeah - I know...

I just put it on a 22mm watchadoo bracelet and I'm a lot happier with it. I had to DRILL out the (screws?) things that held the OEM bracelet on. It turned out that the bracelet was the main reason for the flimsy, cheap feel of the watch. It's a WORLD better with the Watchadoo!

I'm wearing it now, and tracking my friend's time zone as she's touring Sweden with my new GMT hand! It's more fun than a barrel of monkeys.


----------



## EvilGringo (May 24, 2008)

i hope yours is sealed mine is holding moisture from sweating with it outside. Freakin weak


----------



## Seikopath (Jun 19, 2007)

EvilGringo said:


> i hope yours is sealed mine is holding moisture from sweating with it outside. Freakin weak


Nope - mine's totally got tons of condensation inside now that you can barely read the dial. Worthless.


----------



## EvilGringo (May 24, 2008)

Seikopath said:


> Nope - mine's totally got tons of condensation inside now that you can barely read the dial. Worthless.


Amazing... totally get what you pay for...

Rest of this convo is going to PM


----------



## Seikopath (Jun 19, 2007)

EvilGringo said:


> Amazing... totally get what you pay for...
> 
> Rest of this convo is going to PM


Sure, but compared to the Military Mark V that was the same price (and bought and delivered at the same time) is so much nicer!

The MM-V is awesome for the money, and I'm actually very impressed and it's now my daily wearer.

The Marina Militare is worse quality that the Miliatry Mark V and I don't like the green color of the numbers on the dial of the Marina Militare.


----------



## BullDawg (May 18, 2008)

Hi Ray Knight,

THAT is a beautiful watch. I love most everything about it but the fake branding, who made it? What all did you have done? What are the costs involved in a watch like this?

Cheers,

Bulldawg



Ray Knight said:


> triple black.... pvd soprod swanneck hand made. black tritec superluminova. custom "phantom" font on black dial.


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

i am really liking the ceramic look on some of those ebay watches lately!


----------



## zedd (May 31, 2008)

I really like the greyed movement. The glossy finish looks similar to those that seiko PVDs have. 

Btw, I've tried to contact you on making a homage. But no reply?


----------



## ALL_ZEN (Feb 26, 2006)

Ray, 

Do you have any pics of the LÜM-TEC M2 prototype that you can post?

Thanks.


----------



## nemuu (May 12, 2008)

Is there a maker of Submersible style homages?


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

ALL_ZEN said:


> Ray,
> 
> Do you have any pics of the LÜM-TEC M2 prototype that you can post?
> 
> Thanks.


We should have the finished product ready next month. Untill i buy a sponsored forum spot here, i have to not post these pics. but soon  this proto is back to the case factory with my changes added  being produced right now.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

nemuu said:


> Is there a maker of Submersible style homages?


I've seen submersible style homages on eBay in Helenarou's store, they're called diver style there I think. But I don't see any of them there now.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Guys, how hard is it to switch out a dial and hands from one Marina Militare to another? Assume I'm a watch n00b, but am willing to learn. I've spotted a MM on ebay without any branding and with white lume, which I appreciate a lot better than the 'Marina Militare' dial with sickly green lume on my current MM. Problem with the unbranded MM? Generic stainless case, which I don't like at all.

If I could switch them out without too much problems I could just buy the unbranded MM, switch out the dials and hands, and then sell the leftover stainless MM.


----------



## oBMTo (Jul 19, 2008)

Who has the best Panerai Californial Dial hommage?


----------



## Timecacher (Sep 6, 2006)

oBMTo said:


> Who has the best Panerai Californial Dial hommage?


Naples Watch has some nice looking ones.

http://www.napleswatch.com/cart.html


----------



## Timecacher (Sep 6, 2006)

GuySie said:


> Guys, how hard is it to switch out a dial and hands from one Marina Militare to another? Assume I'm a watch n00b, but am willing to learn. I've spotted a MM on ebay without any branding and with white lume, which I appreciate a lot better than the 'Marina Militare' dial with sickly green lume on my current MM. Problem with the unbranded MM? Generic stainless case, which I don't like at all.
> 
> If I could switch them out without too much problems I could just buy the unbranded MM, switch out the dials and hands, and then sell the leftover stainless MM.


From your post, it sounds like you're just swapping the movements. If that's the case, you won't need to remove the dial and hands. All you'll need to do is remove the back, remove the crown guard (if any), loosen the screw holding the crown and remove it, then remove the two screws and tabs holding the movement in place. The movement should now drop out when you turn the watch over. Do the same with the other watch, swap the movements and re-assemble in the reverse order.


----------



## Tourby Watches (Jan 10, 2008)

i know this is not everybodys taste - a PAM hommage skeleton

We have build this watch some times ago for a famous Panerai collector. But it is not much less expensive like a genuine Panerai as it is with many genuine parts and a full hand made SWISS Maurice Lacroix movement which is also overworked by hand from our company. I think the double AR coated glass makes the difference :-!


----------



## EvilGringo (May 24, 2008)

Wow I often wish there was a way to have the back part of the watch facing up... those gears look so cool


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Tourby Watches said:


> i know this is not everybodys taste - a PAM hommage skeleton


Nice, I like it! I bought an eBay Marina Militare skeleton and I didn't care much for it, it was one of those standard asian skeletonised 6497s. Somehow they just don't look as cool. This one from the Watchmaking forum however really floats my boat:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=169072


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

BullDawg said:


> Hi Ray Knight,
> 
> THAT is a beautiful watch. I love most everything about it but the fake branding, who made it? What all did you have done? What are the costs involved in a watch like this?
> 
> ...


i agree about the "marina militare" branding. i dont like to have it on the caseback. i found the caseback on ebay that was supposed to be unmarked.. just for fun anyways. Just experimenting/playing around with what a triple black watch would look like


----------



## drdimmer (Oct 14, 2007)

So what is the cheapest homage you can get? Is it the alpha radiomir? How have people found this homage in particular?


----------



## Krnbk2 (May 13, 2008)

GuySie said:


> Nice, I like it! I bought an eBay Marina Militare skeleton and I didn't care much for it, it was one of those standard asian skeletonised 6497s. Somehow they just don't look as cool. This one from the Watchmaking forum however really floats my boat:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=169072


nice picture :-d

Here is another one of my creations. Nostalgia Dial and hands, Swiss ETA Skeleton w/ hand applied Gold highlights, 47mm Radiomir style case that has been fully polished, all marking removed. When I first assembled it I was unsure as to where or not I liked it, but it has grown on me since:


----------



## Brick (Jul 25, 2008)

Excuse my ignorance, but does anyone have any legit online sources as to how often one should wind their watches? I've looked online (and through the forum) and there are so many varying opinions, so I'm not sure who's right. 

I purchased an MM homage from helenarou, plan on wearing it five days a week for about 10 hours a day. 

Thanks for any help, and, once again, sorry for the ignorance.


----------



## Krnbk2 (May 13, 2008)

I wind all of my 6497 based watches every morning assuming I wore it the night before. The watch has a reserve that will last close to 2 days but to keep accuracy high, winding every day will ensure that.


----------



## ALL_ZEN (Feb 26, 2006)

Brick said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but does anyone have any legit online sources as to how often one should wind their watches? I've looked online (and through the forum) and there are so many varying opinions, so I'm not sure who's right.
> 
> I purchased an MM homage from helenarou, plan on wearing it five days a week for about 10 hours a day.
> 
> Thanks for any help, and, once again, sorry for the ignorance.


Don't apologize friend, we're all here to shoot the shoot and talk on and on about watch minutia! You asked a good question.

I've found that there is no uniform or universal times to wind the crown but I usually wind my IWI homage around 40+ cranks and my other Pam homage about 35ish or until it gets tight.

I think the general answer is to wind it until the crown feels tight but I'm a bit paranoid so I stop a bit sooner.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Has anyone seen a Radiomir homage in PVD anywhere yet? Ever since seeing the new ceramic Black Seal Radiomir I've been smitten with that look (first Radiomir I've liked), but apparently people only PVD the Luminor cases...


----------



## Brick (Jul 25, 2008)

Krnbk2 said:


> I wind all of my 6497 based watches every morning assuming I wore it the night before. The watch has a reserve that will last close to 2 days but to keep accuracy high, winding every day will ensure that.


Thanks Krnbk2 and All Zen for the replies. I've read that it's best not to wind every single day though as it can damage the watch?


----------



## Krnbk2 (May 13, 2008)

The 6497 is a VERY robust movement. Every part in it is over sized and it is designed to be wound every day. Regarding being paranoid about somehow winding it too tight, like the English say, bollocks! It is nearly impossible to "over wind" a modern mechanical movement.


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 1, 2008)

I just ordered a custom from Chris, unbranded, 44mm, sandwich dial with seconds dial, black hands, ceramic black PVD coating, doomed AR coated front sapphire crystal, sapphire crystal caseback, decorated soprod ETA 6497 swiss movement (rhodium plated and modified with CTG bridges, pearlage on base plates, polished gear set, flame blued screws) and a rubber strap.










We're waiting on the black ceramic PVD case and buckle (2 to 3 weeks). :-(

But he is working on the movement (tuned in 6 positions to within +/- 3 seconds/day), the Tritec Orange color markers and the C3 yellow/green lum.:-!

Did I say I can't wait?


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey RGRAY that sounds really great! :-!

Please post some pics when you get it!

I've been wearing my custom 24/7 from Chris since I got it.
I couldn't be more pleased with it. :-d


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 1, 2008)

Gordon said:


> ...I've been wearing my custom 24/7 from Chris since I got it.
> I couldn't be more pleased with it. :-d


You have a very nice looking watch there.

I'm glad to hear that you are happy with Chris's work.

It's been a pleasure working with him. :-!

4 emails and 3 phone calls (I had alot of questions) and he's building it exactly the way I wanted it. 

He never seemed to get tired of talking to me.

I'm sure I'll be posting pictures.


----------



## EvilGringo (May 24, 2008)

Gordon, where did you get that strap?


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

EvilGringo said:


> Gordon, where did you get that strap?


Hi Drew,

It's a Heroic18 strap .... http://www.heroic18.com/

Really nice and thick with a chunky buckle


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

It not sandwich dial 







http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f240/R-22/vac watch/DSC06386.jpg
Real sandwich dial


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

babka said:


> It not sandwich dial
> 
> Real sandwich dial


Baka, check out the end of page 18 of this thread ... ;-)

I asked for the indices to be filled in for stronger lume :-d


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 1, 2008)

Gordon said:


> Hey RGRAY that sounds really great! :-!
> 
> Please post some pics when you get it!


Chris emailed me these pictures of the dial and he nailed it perfectly. :-!










Now I'm really excited. b-)


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

Whoa! Looking good! :-!:-!:-!

I really like the colour of the numerals and hands! Nice!

Looking to get a 47mm custom done soon and Chris will be my first port of call :-d


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 1, 2008)

Gordon said:


> Whoa! Looking good! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> I really like the colour of the numerals and hands! Nice!
> 
> Looking to get a 47mm custom done soon and Chris will be my first port of call :-d


Just to let you know, you can't get the 47mm in ceramic black PVD. :-(

That's why I changed mine to a 44mm.


----------



## Rikku (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey guys,

I really like the look of these watches, but I also have a thing for central second hands.

Any ideas?


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Rikku said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I really like the look of these watches, but I also have a thing for central second hands.
> 
> Any ideas?


There are replicas of Panerais with central second hands. I guess you could rebuild one with a sterile dial. I have yet to see a homage model with a central second hand.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

GuySie said:


> Has anyone seen a Radiomir homage in PVD anywhere yet? Ever since seeing the new ceramic Black Seal Radiomir I've been smitten with that look (first Radiomir I've liked), but apparently people only PVD the Luminor cases...


Found one!

International Watchman has a PVD Radiomir in their 2008 lineup and it looks unmarked, unlike the replica cases. They've got a 45 and 47mm model, I asked them about pricing and they're both $650... That's a bit too pricey for me. But you do get the swiss movement, the sapphire, superluminova...

45MM:









47MM:


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

oBMTo said:


> Who has the best Panerai Californial Dial hommage?


The Deivas looks really nice!


----------



## montrealer (May 4, 2008)

Ray,

I'm contemplating selling one of my LNIB kidneys to gather funds and buy one of your watches. Every single post you make with your last creations is like visual torture to me.

Kidney anyone ?


----------



## shandy (Feb 13, 2008)

montrealer said:


> Ray,
> 
> I'm contemplating selling one of my LNIB kidneys to gather funds and buy one of your watches. Every single post you make with your last creations is like visual torture to me.
> 
> Kidney anyone ?


Same here, I have got one of the ones of ebay to tide me over but I have decided to treat myself for a birthday Christmas present to one of Chris's amazing watches. By the way I pm'd Chris to ask about pricing, I just wanted to say he was prompt and friendly in his responses, a real proffesional. Just wanted you to know Chris I will for certain be getting one from you! Thank you for taking the time to respond so quickly Chris, Your a gent! BTW, absolutely beautiful watches the last batch....hmmm, maybe one for Birthday and one for Christmas..ARGHHH:-d:-d


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

ianmedium said:


> By the way I pm'd Chris to ask about pricing, I just wanted to say he was prompt and friendly in his responses, a real proffesional.


Agreed, he's great on the communication front! Now I just need to figure out where I'm going to get the money. But I'm definitely getting myself a phantom from him.


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 1, 2008)

GuySie said:


> Agreed, he's great on the communication front! Now I just need to figure out where I'm going to get the money. But I'm definitely getting myself a phantom from him.


Chris is making me my dream 44mm watch and I will definitely be ordering another one in 47mm.

Probably a polished destro with a seconds sub dial just to be different.:-!


----------



## montrealer (May 4, 2008)

I have a pretty hard question to ask but why on earth would someone spend 5000$ + to get a genuine Panerai when these homage watches are equal or superior in looks and finish (colors, textures, lume etc...).

This whole concept is disturbing me a lot and making me rethink my purchase strategy, up to now, mainly aimed at acquiring branded watches. The Panerai designers must be pretty discouraged to see such amazing creativity comming from one man outfits.


----------



## cp_ste.croix (May 13, 2008)

I bought one of Ray Knight's custom pieces and it's all I can do to not sleep with it on. I just thought I'd add to the heap of suplerlatives being foisted upon him. Great communication, great workmanship, and wonderful to deal with.


----------



## MikeW (Oct 3, 2006)

montrealer said:


> I have a pretty hard question to ask but why on earth would someone spend 5000$ + to get a genuine Panerai when these homage watches are equal or superior in looks and finish (colors, textures, lume etc...).
> 
> This whole concept is disturbing me a lot and making me rethink my purchase strategy, up to now, mainly aimed at acquiring branded watches. The Panerai designers must be pretty discouraged to see such amazing creativity comming from one man outfits.


Give me a break o|.

Mike


----------



## montrealer (May 4, 2008)

MikeW said:


> Give me a break o|.
> 
> Mike


Really ?


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 1, 2008)

MikeW said:


> Give me a break o|.
> 
> Mike


Mike, now be nice.

I have always liked Panerai, but knew I could never afford one.

I saw the fakes, copies and homages and they really didn't do anything for me.

Then I realized I could have a CUSTOM unbranded MY WAY for under $1,000.

It is so much fun customizing your own watch and know it will run within +/- 3 seconds per day.

I have given it a lot of thought and this is what Ray Knight (Chris) and I have come up with.

44mm 316l case
5ATM water resistance tested
unbranded black sandwiched dial with sub second dial
thick crown
black hands
ceramic black PVD coated case and buckle
doomed AR coated front sapphire crystal
sterile sapphire crystal caseback

decorated soprod ETA 6497 swiss movement
rhodium plated and modified with CTG bridges
pearlage on base plates
polished gear set
flame blued screws

leather strap
rubber strap
Tritec yellow-orange day color hands and markers
C3 yellow-green night lum

I think that's everything. :-s

It is not a Panerai, but it is a lot less expensive and exactly what I want.

I will have another CUSTOM made, probably a polished 47mm destro with a small seconds dial.


----------



## montrealer (May 4, 2008)

RGRAY said:


> Mike, now be nice.
> 
> I have always liked Panerai, but knew I could never afford one.
> 
> ...


Just my point. If I may go a little further, if Mike allows, by saying that Panerai is the new Rolex in a sense. In the 80's and 90's, fake Rolexes were like a plague but the main difference I find with the Panerai homage trend, is that modders take advantage of an amazingly simple and timeless design and accentuate specific details, contrary to the old rolex copy trend that was mainly aimed at reproducing the submariner with cheap materials thus resulting in horrible POS watches.

I still beleive that you get what you pay for but genuine Panerais are just too much money for what they are in comparision to lets say, Sinn, Omega or Fortis.

This is just an opinion, not trying to convince anyone here.


----------



## MikeW (Oct 3, 2006)

OK guys, I meant no disrespect to anybody here, I just thought the comment was absurd. Here is how I view it, my opinion only, and again I am not knocking anyone else's opinion, I think stuff like this is what makes these forums interesting because you can hear points of view that you would not have ever thought of before.

If all you want on your wrist is a timepiece, you like the look of Panerai, and can tweak that look so it is unique and just how you like it, then buy a homage. I own an IWI and am currently having JOA build one for me.

If you want the Panerai look, AND the history of the name (I know, I know, not made in Italy anymore, Richemont Group, etc.) you will only be happy with a Panerai. I own one and am saving my pennies for a second.

Some of the homage's being turned out are indeed very nice watches of high quality. But, despite the similar appearence to Panerai, I see the two as world's apart. I just don't see how a comparison can be made.

What it comes down to is perceived value. To some, myself included, wearing the Panerai just _feels _different. I know that probably does not make sense, it is what some would call "getting it". For me, I perceive the value of the Panerai as much greater than a homage, others don't and thats cool too. Rolex is the same way. Rich history and fine watches, but I don't "get" Rolex and am not interested in them at their price point.

Now that I have made my opinion as clear as mud :-s. I sincerely hope nobody is offended by my opinion, because that is all it is and my wife can verify for everyone that it really does not mean much ;-).

Best regards, Mike W.


----------



## montrealer (May 4, 2008)

Nope, no offense, I totally understand your point of vue.

Makes sense.

thanks

Erick


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

As a matter of JOA is building one for me. I also own an Italian Limited Edition Precista PRS 20.

Panerai makes excellent watches that are in a totally different class. They are an investment and that's main reason people buy one - like with any other luxury watch.

No one in this forum is pretending a homage watch is a Panerai or misrepresenting their watch as one. We simply like the look of the dial and the case and they are indeed worlds apart. Its just that not every one wants to spend a small fortune to get that particular watch style. I'm happy with my homage watches and I enjoy them despite the fact they're not Panerai. They're not meant to be.

I do "get it." There's a history behind a famous brand and there's a value from having a fine timepiece. As I said, its an investment. I'm just not interested in the price point to get one, whether its a Panerai or a Rolex.

You're right, there is a difference. Then again, its about affordable watches and no Paneristi feels threatened since no homage could ever detract from the value of a Panerai.


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

A Panerai has extensively worked movements and a high order of workmanship and finish that justifies the high price it commands. Its nowhere close to an ordinary watch and no one should kid themselves they are they are going to get that level of quality in a homage watch. When people spend $3-5K on a watch, that comes with a certain level of expectations. If you drop that kind of money on a watch, you expect it to hold its value. You're making an investment.

No homage watch will ever approximate the real deal. A genuine Panerai is a very different class of watch-making. Panerai is for that reason, in no way threatened by the existence of homage watches. They are simply not in the same league!


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

cp_ste.croix said:


> I bought one of Ray Knight's custom pieces and it's all I can do to not sleep with it on. I just thought I'd add to the heap of suplerlatives being foisted upon him. Great communication, great workmanship, and wonderful to deal with.


I have PMed and sent an email to Ray Knight to enagage him to do a homage for me.

Hope he has the time to reply me soon


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 1, 2008)

exxondus said:


> I have PMed and sent an email to Ray Knight to enagage him to do a homage for me.
> 
> Hope he has the time to reply me soon


He's real good about responding.:-!

What kind of watch do you have in mind?


----------



## Brick (Jul 25, 2008)

Anyone here have both a 44 mm and 47 mm MM homage? I'm wondering if there's a significant difference in size. 

I just received my 47 mm from helenarou and its way too monstrous in size for me. I like big watches (little lady here with a 6 inch wrist), but its practically eating my whole arm. ;-) Not a big fan of lugs extending beyond the size of my wrist.


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

My wrists are tiny and I'm a guy. I find the largest watch I can comfortably
wear is a 47mm. For that reason its about as big a watch as can fit on most people's wrists. Anything larger and you're talking pocket watch territory. LOL ;-)

Zeno Watch Basel has the record for the biggest wristwatch ever made - a 55mm pilot. Its big enough to be hung up as a small clock! :-d


----------



## HoustonChris (Nov 17, 2007)

I have a 44mm Alpha and a 47mm Marina Militare and there's a significant difference in the sizes. 3mm doesn't seem like a lot on a ruler, but it's very noticeable on your wrist. It's not just the case size, the 47mm is bigger in every way: the strap (26mm vs 24mm) and the lug to lug measurement (57mm vs 51mm) factor into the perception of hugeness. I like big watches, too, but when I strap on the MM, it feels like my arm shrunk.


----------



## Brick (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, guys! 

Alright, I think a 44mm would be better suited for me. If anyone's interested, I put the 47mm (destro) from helenarou up on the private sellers and sponsors forum. Live and learn...


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

RGRAY said:


> He's real good about responding.:-!
> 
> What kind of watch do you have in mind?


I am looking at the following specs:

1) 44mm PVD/Ceramic casing
2) Swiss or Sopord Movement
3) Dial: Handdrawn or custom colored
4) Blue Lume (open to suggestions)

Still waiting for his reply to my email. Hope he sees this post :-(


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

NormanF said:


> Zeno Watch Basel has the record for the biggest wristwatch ever made - a 55mm pilot. Its big enough to be hung up as a small clock! :-d


I doubt that's the biggest wristwatch. I've seen some quartz watches in the Bell & Ross style for the bigger is better race that hit 6cm. Not to mention that there a _lot_ of 55mm B-uhr replicas going around apart from Zeno. Laco would've been the best to name, since they actually built B-uhrs for the Luftwaffe.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

exxondus said:


> I am looking at the following specs:
> 
> 1) 44mm PVD/Ceramic casing
> 2) Swiss or Sopord Movement
> ...


Chris should reply soon, suspect he is quite busy.

His work is excellent and worth the wait :-!


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 1, 2008)

exxondus said:


> I am looking at the following specs:
> 
> 1) 44mm PVD/Ceramic casing
> 2) Swiss or Sopord Movement
> ...


That sounds really nice.

Chris emailed me at 2:56:34 AM "...that ceramic type PVD cases has been shipped yesterday so should arrive in about 5-6 business days..." so he will be able to finish mine.

It sounds like a good time to order.

You may want to consider a sterile sapphire crystal caseback too. :-!


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

RGRAY said:


> That sounds really nice.
> 
> Chris emailed me at 2:56:34 AM "...that ceramic type PVD cases has been shipped yesterday so should arrive in about 5-6 business days..." so he will be able to finish mine.
> 
> ...


wow thansk for that suggestion. i will add that in too.

still waiting haha..i know he is busy hence, i will wait patientiy


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

exxondus said:


> wow thansk for that suggestion. i will add that in too.
> 
> still waiting haha..i know he is busy hence, i will wait patientiy


please resend your message to my email, i may be caught in your spam filter?


----------



## Yggdrasil (May 12, 2008)

This is my latest homage watch, called Whirlwind, I painted the watch box to match the painted dial.


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

Yggdrasil said:


> This is my latest homage watch, called Whirlwind, I painted the watch box to match the painted dial.
> 
> Your painted dials are amazing Nicole! just finished this one a few days ago with one of your dials  applied a custom mixed phantom superlume to the dial.


----------



## Timecacher (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow! That is really beautiful! :-!


----------



## Yggdrasil (May 12, 2008)

Thank you 

Here some new ones Chris. I recently finished. I love how the mist came out with the dark lume.


----------



## EvilGringo (May 24, 2008)

Nicole those look so cool!
Im still saving my pennies for my Starry Night one ;-)


----------



## MikeW (Oct 3, 2006)

Could someone save me from going through all 25 pages of this post - What is the WR of Ray's watches?

Thanks, Mike W.


----------



## Anubis14 (May 12, 2008)

What does WR stand for?

I know Ray, I've a few of his watches and he's worked on a couple of mine. Superlative work.



MikeW said:


> Could someone save me from going through all 25 pages of this post - What is the WR of Ray's watches?
> 
> Thanks, Mike W.


----------



## MikeW (Oct 3, 2006)

WR = Water Resistance ;-).

Mike


----------



## EvilGringo (May 24, 2008)

5atm


----------



## MikeW (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks Drew :thanks.

Mike


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 1, 2008)

MikeW said:


> Could someone save me from going through all 25 pages of this post - What is the WR of Ray's watches?
> 
> Thanks, Mike W.


If you would have read my response to you, you would have seen it was 5atm.

"Mike, now be nice.

I have always liked Panerai, but knew I could never afford one.

I saw the fakes, copies and homages and they really didn't do anything for me.

Then I realized I could have a CUSTOM unbranded MY WAY for under $1,000.

It is so much fun customizing your own watch and know it will run within +/- 3 seconds per day.

I have given it a lot of thought and this is what Ray Knight (Chris) and I have come up with.

44mm 316l case
*5ATM water resistance tested*
unbranded black sandwiched dial with sub second dial
thick crown
black hands
ceramic black PVD coated case and buckle
doomed AR coated front sapphire crystal
sterile sapphire crystal caseback

decorated soprod ETA 6497 swiss movement
rhodium plated and modified with CTG bridges
pearlage on base plates
polished gear set
flame blued screws

leather strap
rubber strap
Tritec yellow-orange day color hands and markers
C3 yellow-green night lum

I think that's everything. :-s

It is not a Panerai, but it is a lot less expensive and exactly what I want.

I will have another CUSTOM made, probably a polished 47mm destro with a small seconds dial."

I did a search on WR and it came back *W*orld *R*elief.


----------



## camdensq (May 15, 2008)

Ray Knight said:


> We made a few of these recently.


Ray,
I like so much your Radiomir 1936 homage with orange markers and white numbers.
I have a question for you. Could we imagine built the same not with a hand-wound mechanical but with an automatic one like ETA 2824-2 or else?
thank you in advance
KR
Jean-Baptiste


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

camdensq said:


> Ray,
> I like so much your Radiomir 1936 homage with orange markers and white numbers.
> I have a question for you. Could we imagine built the same not with a hand-wound mechanical but with an automatic one like ETA 2824-2 or else?
> thank you in advance
> ...


i"m sure it can be done but not easily. the cases are designed to fit this movement. would take some custom made spacers and modification for the crown to fit. but it can be done.


----------



## camdensq (May 15, 2008)

Thanks Chris
Ok so it's not so easy as Luminor 44mm case wich could accept both mvt


----------



## Tourby Watches (Jan 10, 2008)

I would not go with a automatic 2824-2 movements

PAM watches are historical hand wound divers watches with a large diameter. A automatic movement in a small size would look odd in a 44-47mm large case IMHO.

absolute "no go" for me <|

BTW, nice watches :-!


----------



## TMSanders316 (Aug 3, 2008)

Tourby Watches said:


> i know this is not everybodys taste - a PAM hommage skeleton
> 
> We have build this watch some times ago for a famous Panerai collector. But it is not much less expensive like a genuine Panerai as it is with many genuine parts and a full hand made SWISS Maurice Lacroix movement which is also overworked by hand from our company. I think the double AR coated glass makes the difference :-!


Would that happen to be for Sly Stallone?


----------



## camdensq (May 15, 2008)

Right concerning the genesis of the watch but several existing automatic mvt could be adapt for case over 44 mm (2836-2, 11 1/2 ETA 2893-2....), no?
For me Automatic mvt is more confortable but i understand your point of you and probably more expensive to adapt its size to the case 
Thx
JB
(PS : Congratulation for your Watches)


----------



## zedd (May 31, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting a homage from Davidsen, anyone with any info on how to order one from him? Pm me please. Thanks.


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 1, 2008)

zedd said:


> I'm thinking of getting a homage from Davidsen, anyone with any info on how to order one from him? Pm me please. Thanks.


[email protected]


----------



## zedd (May 31, 2008)

Thanks. Got some info from you PM and him as well


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## ittakestime (Jun 1, 2008)

Just going up a few posts to auto movements, historically pams were manual wind divers but arent most pams sold today autos? 

Does anyone know of a large auto movement that has the off set 9 oclock second hand to go in a marina militare style dial.

I am really interested in a homage but having always worn an auto, just getting my head round using a manual wind


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 1, 2008)

Chris (Ray Knight) just sent me these pictures.

I should get the watch by Wednesday. b-)





































44mm 316l case
5ATM water resistance tested
unbranded black sandwiched dial with sub second dial
thick crown
black hands
ceramic black PVD coated case and buckle
doomed AR coated front sapphire crystal
sterile sapphire crystal caseback

decorated soprod ETA 6497 swiss movement
rhodium plated and modified with CTG bridges
pearlage on base plates
polished gear set
flame blued screws

leather strap
rubber strap
Tritec yellow-orange day color hands and markers
C3 yellow-green night lum

tune in 6 positions to within +/- 3 seconds/day


----------



## montrealer (May 4, 2008)

Amazing,

I envy you... ;-)


----------



## EvilGringo (May 24, 2008)

Yeah that is a really clean watch!


----------



## thestumper (Apr 10, 2006)

>> Does anyone know of a large auto movement that has the off set 9 oclock second hand to go in a marina militare style dial.


The problem with alternate movements would largely be cost. You can get spacers made to fit anything into anything. The auto "Marine Diver" homages you see out there are 2824 based, but they have a sweep seconds. To get the sub, you either have to modify a 2824 or 2892, you would need to modify it - that gets expensive (relatively) for this kind of watch. You could probably cram a 7750 chrono movement into the case and only utilize the sub seconds on the dial, and you'd get the date too, but again, the problem is expense. There are vendors who do this and sacrifice a perfectly good chrono section but I don't think Panerai does it. That said, there are Chinese movements that fit the bill, but reliability is said to be sketchy. If you want Swiss, your options are limited. 

As it stands, the Unitas is inexpensive, reliable, and suits the purpose well. Panerai themselves use it (albeit a modified, decorated version) in their manual winds. I think most people here gravitate towards the historical models and want the manual wind regardless, but I'd love to see someone do an auto with all the right features for a good price. 

Note - please correct me if I'm wrong. If someone has an inexpensive 2824 hack that allows for sub seconds and a date, I'd love to know about it


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow, everyday I look thru all these pages I keep coming up with a new style I want. It is so hard to pick one!
I love the look of Ray Knights "Phantom" alot but all the flat black dials have a certain look to me in the pix...the look of flocking. Thats that fuzzy looking stuff just on all sorts of things. I guess it would look like having a velvet dial. What do you think, crazy?


----------



## shandy (Feb 13, 2008)

Does anyone know of a large auto movement that has the off set 9 oclock second hand to go in a marina militare style dial.

Not sure if this helps but I am awaiting my 47mm marina militare 1950s from manbushijie and it has a chinese unitas with the sub seconds sandwich dial. I know it's not auto but you soon get into the habit of winding it every morning, in fact it's quite theraputic!
Here are a couple of pictures care of manbushijie(he is very helpfull and easy to deal with BTW!) I picked this one up for $120 including shipping! Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## BullDawg (May 18, 2008)

KGRAY,

That will be the most copied homage Ray Knight has ever send. He should have an order form called "KGRAY ditto"!

LOL

Bulldawg


----------



## BullDawg (May 18, 2008)

Tragic said:


> Panerai style straps are usually too wide for deployants I think?
> Lots of nice affordable straps here:
> http://www.homestead.com/rlx/DON.html


Google "Panerai Deployment" Just under 2000 results. The free market will provide!

These 20mm, 21mm and 24mm are all over eBay and the internet.

Cheers,

Bulldawg


----------



## mls64 (Jul 7, 2008)

BullDawg said:


> Google "Panerai Deployment" Just under 2000 results. The free market will provide!
> 
> These 20mm, 21mm and 24mm are all over eBay and the internet.
> 
> ...


 and "Panerai Deployant" might even give you more.


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

another nice clean sterile watch with soprod movement in for relume just finished testing. Amazing how accurate these can be tuned! look at the timegrapher readings!


----------



## ALL_ZEN (Feb 26, 2006)

Chris,

I can't wait to see the new Lum Tec models!


----------



## allen2oo3 (Apr 15, 2008)

i'll be sitting by the mailbox waiting for it all week. :-x
thanks for the pleasant transaction.



Ray Knight said:


> another nice clean sterile watch with soprod movement  just finished testing. Amazing how accurate these can be tuned! look at the timegrapher readings!


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 1, 2008)

The watch came today and it's absolutely perfect. 

Here's some pictures.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

RGRAY, thats looks absolutely smashing! :-!:-!:-!

A really nice custom job! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## allen2oo3 (Apr 15, 2008)

a nice thick kevlar strap would look sweet on that


----------



## shandy (Feb 13, 2008)

That is stunning, I am going to get Chris to make me one fro Christmas I think! I am looking forward to seeing it on other straps as well!


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 1, 2008)

allen2oo3 said:


> a nice thick kevlar strap would look sweet on that


Allen, you're reading my mine.:-!










https://teddy-straps.3dcartstores.com/24mm-Ceramic-Coated-Dive-buckle-_p_9-38.html


----------



## zedd (May 31, 2008)

Beautiful watches! Davidsen is putting together a similar 183 homage cept the hands are blue. (thanks RGRay and old skool for the contact details)

That radiomir homage makes me droll even more waiting for mine to be delivered.


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: Dali and 4 Seasons from Ray Knight*

Has any one had a RXW Plasmir Milgraph homage made with a Swiss Valjoux 7750 movement instead of the crappy Venus 175 Chinese derivation? A chrono Pan homage would be cool. If one has already been made, I'm sure a lot of us would like to see it on this sticky! ;-)


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Dali and 4 Seasons from Ray Knight*



NormanF said:


> Has any one had a RXW Plasmir Milgraph homage made with a Swiss Valjoux 7750 movement instead of the crappy Venus 175 Chinese derivation? A chrono Pan homage would be cool. If one has already been made, I'm sure a lot of us would like to see it on this sticky! ;-)


Ow, there's ST19 based chrono homages around? I hadn't seen that yet. Do you have pics? I'm actually rather fond of the ST19


----------



## dezz (Aug 6, 2008)

RGRAY said:


> He's real good about responding.:-!


I've been waiting over 15minutes now! 
I'm


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: Dali and 4 Seasons from Ray Knight*

Here's a pic from the Poor Man's Watch Forum site. There was also a 7750
ETA version made.


----------



## BullDawg (May 18, 2008)

*Is there a homage to Pam 98 Radiomir Alarm or Pam 242 Radiomir GMT ?*

Is there a Pam98 Homage?










or homage to Pam 242









These two are the only Pam GMT I see about. But these are always branded. 
















Does anyone know where to get an unbranded dial on a PAM GMT? Better yet If I don't care about the date can I put a unbranded California Dial on a GMT Homage? If someone knows please post or PM me.

Thanks,

Bulldawg


----------



## camdensq (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Is there a homage to Pam 98 Radiomir Alarm or Pam 242 Radiomir GMT ?*

Where do you you find those pictures? they seem to be more Replica (branded dial) than homage. Nevertheless their quality, thx to the quality of the pics, looks great and original.

Camden


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: Is there a homage to Pam 98 Radiomir Alarm or Pam 242 Radiomir GMT ?*

I assume those are the real deal. He's presumably looking for homages to those particular Panerai models. There seem to be four popular variations: radiomir classic, radiomir with subsecond dial, luminor classic and luminor with subsecond dial. And of course, there's a chrono Pan homage. Davidsen, Joa and Ray can make just about all of 'em! :-!


----------



## shandy (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Is there a homage to Pam 98 Radiomir Alarm or Pam 242 Radiomir GMT ?*

Naples watch has a homage to this one and it is on sale$99!
Heres the link(BTW I am not connected in any way to Naples watch, just tryong to help out:-!
http://www.napleswatch.com/Military-Watches/44mm-Marina/44mm-Marina-GMT-24-Hour-Bezel-p20.html









Does anyone know where to get an unbranded dial on a PAM GMT? Better yet If I don't care about the date can I put a unbranded California Dial on a GMT Homage? If someone knows please post or PM me.

Thanks,

Bulldawg[/quote]


----------



## zedd (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Is there a homage to Pam 98 Radiomir Alarm or Pam 242 Radiomir GMT ?*

exclusive watch on ebay has a sterile gmt homage - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GMT-WATCH-v2-...18&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&timeout=1218765071318


----------



## DM001 (Jul 7, 2008)

hey guys...
I got this Magrette from dion in New Zealand, the model name is Marcus, but anyway... its a fantastic watch and a great homage to the radomir.

Sorry the photos aren't that great.. still getting a handle on the photography aspect of collecting watches.. 

Drew


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

DM001 said:


> hey guys...
> I got this Magrette from dion in New Zealand, the model name is Marcus, but anyway... its a fantastic watch and a great homage to the radomir.
> 
> Sorry the photos aren't that great.. still getting a handle on the photography aspect of collecting watches..
> ...


I haven't seen that Magrette before, do you have any links to a product page? Interesting take on a radiomir!


----------



## DM001 (Jul 7, 2008)

hi,
the website is http://www.magrette.com

Sorry i can't tell you much more about the actual watch ie movement etc...
But as far as the quality goes they are excellent!!
I also have another of his watches (pictured, it is an automatic.)
I believe that all of his watches are also limited to a "numbered run" of 500.

as you can also see from the collection i am a bit of a fan of the "homage" watch...

Cheers


----------



## Gatchaman (Jul 20, 2008)

Q: Best Panerai homage?
A: Mine.









PVD case with exposition back. Swiss 6497 movement. Black dial. Silver numerals.
Panerai has a similar dial, but in white with black numerals.
I'll take better pics soon. I'm awaiting my oiled brown leather strap and new canon pinion.


----------



## doc3341 (Feb 28, 2007)

hey Ray,

How can I get me one of these Cali Dial versions!?!?!?!?!



Ray Knight said:


> We made a few of these recently.


----------



## Tauchen (Aug 20, 2008)

I really like the look of the Panerai 44mm PAM64-C 1000m Submersible, is there a homage version of this case?


----------



## henryj (Jun 21, 2006)

i've seen at least one seller on the 'bay with this style. Do a search on "Marina Militare submersible".


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

I promised I'd put up some decent shots of the Destro PVD MM I got from eBay seller Roling. Still the only sterile dial I've found on an eBay MM. Strap and buckle are not standard! But they fit the watch like a glove:


----------



## 041kenyo041 (Aug 3, 2008)

guysie, how do you fine the quality of the pvd coating of this watch? i've been fighting myself not to buy one


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

041kenyo041 said:


> guysie, how do you fine the quality of the pvd coating of this watch? i've been fighting myself not to buy one


Not great. While cleaning the case with a simple cloth (not even a polishing cloth!) I found that the sharp edge of the bezel started showing through steel. And since it's been in heavy rotation since I bought it (I love the sterile dial. Beats an MM dial any day) it's already caught a few scratches here and there that show steel. But for that price... why not buy it? If it becomes unwearably ugly I'll buy a new one. Well, either that or a real Pannie


----------



## montrealer (May 4, 2008)

Damn !

That looks pretty good. It's pretty close to my Davidsen PVD homage but the DSN homage watches have pretty good PVD coating, superb lume and sapphire crystal. From what I read in the ebay listings, this one does'nt have any of these features.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

montrealer said:


> That looks pretty good. It's pretty close to my Davidsen PVD homage but the DSN homage watches have pretty good PVD coating, superb lume and sapphire crystal. From what I read in the ebay listings, this one does'nt have any of these features.


God, no. Lume is typical MM lume - nonexistent. PVD coating isn't up to snuff. Crystal is definitely not sapphire.

But it only cost me $65 and has given me more joy than most of my other watches which cost double or triple.


----------



## montrealer (May 4, 2008)

GuySie said:


> it only cost me $65 and has given me more joy than most of my other watches which cost double or triple.


Just like McDonalds happy meal toys... Bought many expensive toys for my kids way then but they always ended up having more fun with these.. Maybe the replica factory injected the secret happy meal pheromones in the case...


----------



## hart_attack (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all,

i would like to ask your kind opinion (or review) about 'dievas vintage':
1. do you think this watch can be cattegorized as a panerai-replica(copy) or hommage watch?
2. how about its quality? is it worth USD 650?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## shandy (Feb 13, 2008)

My new Panatime cracked leather jacket strap arrived today for my MM 1950s, thought I would share a couple of pictures, Great service from Panatime by the way Highly recommended:-!


----------



## ALL_ZEN (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice watch................and great book! |>


----------



## shandy (Feb 13, 2008)

ALL_ZEN said:


> Nice watch................and great book! |>


Thank you so much. This watch is wonderful, it keeps really good time i can only imagine what it will be like once it has settled down!
Hope your keeping well, I have a friend who is on their way to Kauai, I must get over to that neck of the woods sometime. 
I had a friend from the UK who had a place in Maui, sadly he has passed but he was there when it happened, he loved it there!


----------



## Caliper1681 (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks all. Love this thread and all the watches shown. Now for my question.Where is the best place to buy a genuine ETA 6497 movement aside from Otto Frei?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Flatliner1313 (Jul 9, 2008)

Scored this one off Ebay recently.


----------



## ALL_ZEN (Feb 26, 2006)

This is the next Pam-ish watch I'm going for. It will be available soon.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Caliper1681 said:


> Thanks all. Love this thread and all the watches shown. Now for my question.Where is the best place to buy a genuine ETA 6497 movement aside from Otto Frei?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I see 6497s on eBay every so often, and otherwise you can buy a cheapo/older watch with a swiss 6497 as a transplant.


----------



## Caliper1681 (Mar 13, 2008)

GuySie said:


> I see 6497s on eBay every so often, and otherwise you can buy a cheapo/older watch with a swiss 6497 as a transplant.


 Thanks.


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

ALL_ZEN said:


> This is the next Pam-ish watch I'm going for. It will be available soon.


Now THAT is a nice watch!!!


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

I like the look of the cali dials.


----------



## EvilGringo (May 24, 2008)

Man that Cali dial is growing on me ;-)


----------



## chetr0x (Aug 31, 2008)

EvilGringo said:


> Man that Cali dial is growing on me ;-)


me too. my next watch is definitely a ray knight 45 mm cali dial :-!


----------



## EvilGringo (May 24, 2008)

Anyone have a black case for it?
Black case with black hands would be very nice


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

So i was bored during lunchtime, opened up this thread, now just pulled the trigger on a MM off the 'bay. Just won. I better stop reading these threads, cant afford it! Super looking MM 9 eater with tan strap, will post pics when i get it. Great, wont be able to sleep now........:-s


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

EvilGringo said:


> Anyone have a black case for it?
> Black case with black hands would be very nice


There's a few 45mm homage radiomir watches with PVD cases on the bay, but most of them have that hideous loupe in the glass. Helenarou has a PVD radiomir case, no internals, but without the loupe. It only pops up occasionally though, I don't think he has a very big stash of them. Been trying to get one for a Ray Knight phantom project - I think a phantom radiomir would be extremely bad-ass - but I keep getting bid out.


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

GuySie said:


> There's a few 45mm homage radiomir watches with PVD cases on the bay, but most of them have that hideous loupe in the glass. Helenarou has a PVD radiomir case, no internals, but without the loupe. It only pops up occasionally though, I don't think he has a very big stash of them. Been trying to get one for a Ray Knight phantom project - I think a phantom radiomir would be extremely bad-ass - but I keep getting bid out.


i can help you relume your dial.


----------



## demonicangelz (Aug 23, 2008)

I just got my Marina Militare today from the mail.

Wasn't as good as I expected but will do for the price. Maybe I'll post pictures later.


----------



## demonicangelz (Aug 23, 2008)

I know the manual wind MM's mostly use a unitas swiss /asian 6497 movement.

Anyone know what movement does the automatic MMs use?


----------



## montrealer (May 4, 2008)

demonicangelz said:


> I just got my Marina Militare today from the mail.
> 
> Wasn't as good as I expected but will do for the price. Maybe I'll post pictures later.


You can't expect to be swept up the floor by basic homage watches sold on ebay. The ones you see here posted by Joa and Ray Knight and some Davidsen watches I have seen in pictures are highly modified homages. Just as a quick guide:

Standard ebay stuff:
Case: standard unsealed case with engraved markings
Crystal: cheap mineral glass or thin sapphire without AR or poor AR
Dials: poor luminescence
Hands: some have OK luminescence but poor duration
Movements: Mostly Asian Unitas copies or asian assembled swiss movements with decorated asian bridges
Straps: cheap, thin, synthetic short straps
QC: in most case, none.

Expert modified hommage:
Case: standard or custom sealed without markings, WR tested
Crystal: thick properly AR'ed or nice highly domed acrylic glass with nice AR
Dials: Thick luminescent paint such as noctilumina, superluminova or custom mixes on thicker custom colored/textured dials. high duration highest available light
Hands: matching highly luminescent paint. high duration highest available light
Movements: Some top shelf asian movements tested and regulated or swiss movements tested and regulated
Straps: either no straps or good quality straps, rarely as nice as what you'd buy from Heroic18, Strap Culture, Strap-works or other great manufacturers
QC: These watches never leave without being checked, these guys have a reputation to keep.

I guess that sums it up. As for the automatic movements in ebay homages, I would definitly stay away from them. Cheap chinese valjoux or eta knockoffs full of nylon bushings ready to die on you. Most watch repair centers wont even touch them if they stop working. Stay with the handwound, even the asians are good (most of the time)


----------



## gpjoe (May 21, 2008)

I just (couple of weeks ago) picked up a pre-owned JOA 44mm luminor-style homage with a Swiss movement, AR-coated sapphire crystal, sterile dial, Strap Culture band, 24mm zulu and another Panatime band for $450.

I have to say that I am *very* impressed. After looking at naples and some of the others on ebay with the clone movements, I decided to spend the extra money for a higher quality piece with the Swiss movement. I have read this entire thread several times (and many others) and concluded that I didn't want a watch with a fogged crystal or loose screws, even at 1/4 the price of the JOA. It's no bargain to me if screws are falling out of the movement or the watch needs to be 'pimp slapped' to get it started (another member's description) and has to immediately be sent to my watchmaker for work.

Considering the quality, the JOA is a bargain (to me) compared to some of the others here, at least at the price I was able to buy it for. I was quoted a price of nearly $600 for an homage with an Asian clone movement. Ridiculous. Why would I spend that when it is essentially the same as a $125 ebay watch? Yeah, I know, its got better lume and the movement is 'hand regulated'. Really, what's the point in that? It's still a knock-off movement.

I understand that not everyone can afford $600-700 for an homage, and that the ebay watches fill a niche, especially for those who want to try-before-they-buy. I just don't see the attraction to the high-price homages with clone movements costing several hundreds of dollars more than the ebay watches.

Sorry if this post sounds a bit harsh, my intention is not to rub anyone the wrong way. Just posting my observations and honest opinion based on months of research.

My advice: If you can afford it, and want something that is more than a 'fashion watch' of questionable quality, get a JOA watch with a Swiss movement. I did, and couldn't possibly be happier with my decision.

Here's a quick pic of the dusty watch on the Strap Culture strap:


----------



## 041kenyo041 (Aug 3, 2008)

Some people may find it harsh, but I agree with you completely. I've wanted a pam homage for a while now and I can never convince myself to buy one of the cheaper homages off the bay. I can't justify paying that much, and maybe I'm cheap, but I have a couple other watches around that price that are an incredible value, so why spend the money on something that MAY work the way you want it to.


----------



## camdensq (May 15, 2008)

gpjoe said:


> I just (couple of weeks ago) picked up a pre-owned JOA 44mm luminor-style homage with a Swiss movement, AR-coated sapphire crystal, sterile dial, Strap Culture band, 24mm zulu and another Panatime band for $450.
> 
> I have to say that I am *very* impressed. After looking at naples and some of the others on ebay with the clone movements, I decided to spend the extra money for a higher quality piece with the Swiss movement. I have read this entire thread several times (and many others) and concluded that I didn't want a watch with a fogged crystal or loose screws, even at 1/4 the price of the JOA. It's no bargain to me if screws are falling out of the movement or the watch needs to be 'pimp slapped' to get it started (another member's description) and has to immediately be sent to my watchmaker for work.
> 
> ...


I agree with you GPJOE. JOA and Ray Knight make high-quality watch even if you have to know that Naples for examples can built for you a pam homage with a swiss mvt, sterile case and superluminova on hands & numbers for the same price range - $600. 
On my side I bought (and I still waiting but I expected to receiv it in few days) from Ray Knight a Kampschwimmer homage :
45 mm case, 
5 ATM
Swiss 6498-1 mvt (+/- 0,001 s/day)
Flamish Blue hands
Orange circle minute track
C3 lum...
I will post some pics as soon as I receiv it
Cheers
CamdenSQ


----------



## Nabco (Nov 9, 2007)

I also agree, I own 3 of JOA's watches and the quality is fantastic, I also own a couple from InernationalWatchman, with the exception of the lume the IWs are of equal quality.

Just purchased this beauty from a fellow WUS member and i must say this is my new favorite...



camdensq said:


> I agree with you GPJOE. JOA and Ray Knight make high-quality watch even if you have to know that Naples for examples can built for you a pam homage with a swiss mvt, sterile case and superluminova on hands & numbers for the same price range - $600.
> On my side I bought (and I still waiting but I expected to receiv it in few days) from Ray Knight a Kampschwimmer homage :
> 45 mm case,
> 5 ATM
> ...


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

041kenyo041 said:


> I can't justify paying that much, and maybe I'm cheap, but I have a couple other watches around that price that are an incredible value, so why spend the money on something that MAY work the way you want it to.


I get the feeling that people are getting a really bad idea about the eBay MM watches now, and I'm seeing a few of my own opinions being used in the previous posts to support this.

I want to repeat again: I am completely satisfied with my MM's for the amount of money I paid for them. I have paid much more for watches that I got a lot less fun out of. Yes, they had problems - which were exacerbated by my attempts to fix them - but none of them were bad enough that I would tell people to not try them at all.

Bottom line: If you want to try out a Panerai style watch, either luminor or radiomir, but don't want to spend too much money? Get a MM from one of the sellers that have good reputations in this thread. You'll spend $100 and you'll know if it's your style.
If you already know you want a Panerai style watch? Skip the eBay step and get a decent custom build. I didn't know and I bought two MM's, and now I know that Ray will build my next watch when I scrounge up the money for it. And I don't regret those two MM's in any way.


----------



## milagu (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm satisfied that some of the MM's off Ebay are Ok, but I had two bad ones in a row... thankfully the seller (holiday-123) was amazing and finally just refunded my money PLUS shipping. 

The first one had a big clear, shiny, glue looking streak across the dial. The second one's minute had fell off after like 2 weeks and I had only worn it maybe 2-3 days with zero rough treatment.


----------



## Krnbk2 (May 13, 2008)

Nabco said:


> I also agree, I own 3 of JOA's watches and the quality is fantastic, I also own a couple from InernationalWatchman, with the exception of the lume the IWs are of equal quality.
> 
> Just purchased this beauty from a fellow WUS member and i must say this is my new favorite...


Nice shots... That strap really does go better! Im glad you are enjoying it. :-!


----------



## zet (Nov 19, 2007)

My BWC:


----------



## JOA (Dec 1, 2006)

MM 47mm FULL MODED !!!!

Display or solid caseback
Swiss ETA 6497-1
H3 cannon pinion flat polished
AR sapphire
superlumed dial and hands
Leather strap


----------



## montrealer (May 4, 2008)

JOA,

That one is going to keep me awake at night if I don't get it... The only thing that scares me a bit is the 47mm size. Is there a 44mm version with a high curved sapphire crystal ?

Beautiful work !


----------



## Timecacher (Sep 6, 2006)

zet said:


> My BWC:


I really like this BWC, where did you get it?


----------



## Chuck P (Aug 12, 2008)

I just got a white faced, 9 eater (is that the right term?) date from eBay Helenarou. It's pretty good, and the lume is better than I thought. I put it on my panatime black silicon strap immediately. It's comfy.

I like the blue faced Napleswatch one I bought earlier, better. I think the heft of the Naples is greater (I haven't weighed it.), and maybe b/c it was my first PAM style I like it best. 

I'll break them in more and reply back.

Chuck
Owner of:
3 ORIS, 2 Homages, 1 Oakley Holeshot Crono (for sale soon) and other crap.


----------



## supaplex (Aug 13, 2008)

How long does power reserve do you guys have in your homage??
I have swiss unitas and mine is going about 48hours...


----------



## feilong108 (Jun 3, 2008)

u r such a lucky fellow....mine swiss unitas 6497 44mm power reserve is about 40hrs...


----------



## uclaman (Sep 9, 2008)

what is the difference between a 6498 movement and a 6497 movement. What does a swan neck do for the movement? 

whats the difference between swiss and asian movements? how can i differentiate?


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

uclaman said:


> what is the difference between a 6498 movement and a 6497 movement.


Difference between a 6497 and 6498 is the second hand at 9/3 (normal/destro) and second hand at 6 (theoretically, you could have the second hand at 12 if destro, but I haven't seen that yet).



> What does a swan neck do for the movement?


Accuracy. Though I would be hard pressed to say it makes any difference on the asian movements.



> whats the difference between swiss and asian movements? how can i differentiate?


The swiss are considered to have higher quality components and better quality control. Close up views of the asian movements have shown dirt, badly finished parts and other issues that will influence the movements accuracy and lifetime over the long run. Differentiating is... difficult, for me at least. A swiss movement is going to say it's swiss, but there's really no way for the uninformed layman to tell a real swiss movement and an asian movement with the same replicated text on it apart. Assume that if the word swiss is not on the movement, it's not


----------



## camdensq (May 15, 2008)

Great watch. She looks very beautyfull. Where did you bought this 47 mm?
Thx in advance


----------



## camdensq (May 15, 2008)

I have two homages. One Pam Luminor Marina and my latest one a California Dial.
My next will be a Marina 47 mm.
















I wish to change straps for both. I pick up some information in this thread and i noted Strap Culture, Panatime, Orb valley or Strap works. Do you know any others shops?
Thanks for your help
CamdenSQ


----------



## camdensq (May 15, 2008)

ianmedium said:


> My new Panatime cracked leather jacket strap arrived today for my MM 1950s, thought I would share a couple of pictures, Great service from Panatime by the way Highly recommended:-!


Sorry Ianmedium my message is fare from your post.
So again, where did you get this 47 mm ??
Thx


----------



## phishy4 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey everyone. I've lurked on here for a while and decided to register and post this up. So, from sifting through this thread I decided to get a MM. I got it from one of the common ebay dealers and the transaction hasn't gone terribly smooth at this point. So, I decided that I liked the design enough to have Ray Knight build me a custom. Below are some pictures (mine is the one with the orange lume) that Ray (Chris) took for me. Like everyone else here has said, he was infinitely patient with me and answered all my questions. It got shipped out today so I'll be wearing it by early next week. I've also got a Heroic18 vintage strap on the way. I got pretty much the standard options, and decided at the last minute to upgrade from the asian swanneck to the swiss movement, which I think will turn out to be a good choice in the long run.










Also, here is the strap that I picked out and ordered for it:


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

*My new MM Homage! (pics)*

Here's one that I just received from "helenarou" on eBay. I made him an offer that was lower than what he was asking and he accepted! Anyway, it looks nice and it has a domed crystal (allegedly sapphire) along with the "sandwich dial" as well as decorated "swan-neck" movement. I I went with the PVD because I like the look a lot. The hands and numbers are lumed, but they don't seem to be all that bright (and I don't really expect them to be for this price). The strap is a gator-esque black leather strap (which I'll be changing soon to a brown Strap Culture one), but I did ask the seller to include a "Pre-V" style buckle, which he did, so that is pretty cool.

All-in-all, I am happy so far. Since I just got it today, I have no idea how accurate the movement is or how long the power lasts, but for the price, I'm sure it will be fine. This is the first watch in this style that I've ever had, and since I pretty sure that I'll never be able to afford a real Panerai, I think it will do nicely. Perhaps I will step-up to a nicer custom-built one some day with Swiss movement and all, but for now I'm happy.

Here's some pics of the watch and the strap that I ordered....

Cheers!
--Matt


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 1, 2008)

Very nice pictures.

I just received the same strap from Strap Culture for my PVD watch and I love it.

Wait until you see the leather pouch the strap comes in. :-!

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=182936


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks.

You got a pic or two of your MM with that strap on it??? I'll post up mine when I get it.


----------



## porkdog324 (Jun 21, 2008)

My two eBay MM's (with great straps!)


----------



## ^Jayhawk^ (Aug 19, 2008)

I purchased a used Marina Militare homage last week on WUS. It was built by Naples Watch. The watch is working well. It is pretty accurate so far.  Diameter is 44mm, case is polished stainless steel, movement is hand winding CN 6497 Asian with no hacking. It has a mineral crystal. Band is black leather strap. Dial is carbon fiber. I didn't like the power reserve tough. It doesn't seem to be sufficient. But watch is running good and looks nice. I didn't try the other hommages but probably this is not the best one. I am planning to buy a better homage.

I guess, the worst thing about these homages is that they make us to desire the real Panerai. That is why sometimes I suspect Panerai company let them run their business because it is like a free promotion to make people yearn for the original watch.


PS: Photos were taken by the previous owner of my watch.


----------



## cressler (Sep 14, 2008)

Sent an email to Ray Knight and was wondering how long it typically takes him to respond. Looking to get a watch put together and his seem to be top notch so wanted to get some pricing and whatnot. 

Can anyone who has dealt with him give me an idea of how long it typically take him to reply to messages?

Thanks.


----------



## hamiamham (May 2, 2008)

his customer service is excellent. give it a day and, if not, re-send.


----------



## phishy4 (Sep 13, 2008)

cressler said:


> Sent an email to Ray Knight and was wondering how long it typically takes him to respond. Looking to get a watch put together and his seem to be top notch so wanted to get some pricing and whatnot.
> 
> Can anyone who has dealt with him give me an idea of how long it typically take him to reply to messages?
> 
> Thanks.


He responds to emails ridiculously fast and his customer service is top notch. Got my Ray Knight custom a few days ago and he's been great.


----------



## rolexgmt2 (Aug 13, 2008)

cressler said:


> Sent an email to Ray Knight and was wondering how long it typically takes him to respond. Looking to get a watch put together and his seem to be top notch so wanted to get some pricing and whatnot.
> 
> Can anyone who has dealt with him give me an idea of how long it typically take him to reply to messages?
> 
> Thanks.


Chris aka "Ray Knight" customer service is awesome. He responds to emails pretty quick almost IM like. Re-send if you have not heard from him.

SJO


----------



## montrealer (May 4, 2008)

rolexgmt2 said:


> Chris aka "Ray Knight" customer service is awesome. He responds to emails pretty quick almost IM like. Re-send if you have not heard from him.
> 
> SJO


I concur... (always wanted to say that...) Chris (Ray Knight) is an absolute pleasure to communicate with. Just got my Ti homage back from a relume job by him and I am thrilled to see what he did. He makes you feel secure from to moment you send the watch out and he sends it back.

Great guy !


----------



## bawlin (Aug 27, 2008)

Any idea of where I can find a Panerai homage without branding on the face of the watch? Under $200 as well.


thanks!


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

bawlin said:


> Any idea of where I can find a Panerai homage without branding on the face of the watch? Under $200 as well.


Roling (ebay seller) had a PVD sterile dial model in his inventory, I don't know if he still stocks them.


----------



## Vito_Corleone (Aug 2, 2008)

Where can I get a Davidsen?


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

cressler said:


> Sent an email to Ray Knight and was wondering how long it typically takes him to respond. Looking to get a watch put together and his seem to be top notch so wanted to get some pricing and whatnot.
> 
> Can anyone who has dealt with him give me an idea of how long it typically take him to reply to messages?
> 
> Thanks.


sorry for the slow response... i cannot respond to PMs on my blackberry so it takes awhile before i can log in here. if you send an e-mail i can respond very fast.


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

awesome ht8306! more coming shortly


----------



## montrealer (May 4, 2008)

ht8306 said:


> My Happy Family so far. Thank you, Chris aka Ray Knight


Well now that's one happy family. I see you got one of the painted dials, you shold post a close-up.

Congrats !

Erick


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

ht8306 said:


> My Happy Family so far. Thank you, Chris aka Ray Knight


Is that Persistence of Time by Dali on the painted dial? :-!

Cheers
Griff


----------



## sparkyhx (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Dali and 4 Seasons from Ray Knight*



ht8306 said:


> Just got these 2, Dali for me and 4 Seasons for my wife. It's the coolest watch on earth, made by Chris (Ray Knight). High quality homage and most beautiful dials. Everyone is noticing it and we are really enjoying the attention...haha.


wow I'm loving the blue one


----------



## EvilGringo (May 24, 2008)

Gots to see pictures of the painted dial! 
Post up!


----------



## gpjoe (May 21, 2008)

ht8306 said:


> My Happy Family so far. Thank you, Chris aka Ray Knight


Good lord. Most of us change straps, you just buy a new watch to go with each strap. Who wants to worry about those bothersome strap changes, eh? ;-)


----------



## gpjoe (May 21, 2008)

EvilGringo said:


> Gots to see pictures of the painted dial!
> Post up!


https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=1071892&postcount=345


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 1, 2008)

ht8306 said:


> My Happy Family so far. Thank you, Chris aka Ray Knight


Do you wind all of them every morning? :-d

You could have bought a really nice Panerai.


----------



## EvilGringo (May 24, 2008)

RGRAY said:


> Do you wind all of them every morning? :-d
> 
> You could have bought a really nice Panerai.


haha A nice panerai or 7 sweet ass homages? Ill take the 7


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

Those are excellent!!! :-!:-!:-!

Really unique :-d


----------



## shandy (Feb 13, 2008)

camdensq said:


> Sorry Ianmedium my message is fare from your post.
> So again, where did you get this 47 mm ??
> Thx


Sorry it took so long to respond, I have not checked this thread for a while! I got it from manbushijie, excellent service and for the price very good quality! Had it checked over by my local watchmaker and he said nothing needed doing as it is keeping good time, oiled properly and well screwed together, He pressure tested it for me and it's good to go to 30 meters!
The strap is from the fantastic Panatime, cannot speak too highly of them, excellent service and product!


----------



## supaplex (Aug 13, 2008)

I need Ray knight´s e-mail adress!!?? Those are fantastic watches!!b-)


----------



## camdensq (May 15, 2008)

Thank you Ian
This is the last case diameter missed to my collection. I am going now to look for manbushijie on the bay
Camden


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

Now that's some really crazy stuff!!!!!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

This is mine.

http://r.crouzet.free.fr/Ressources/images/ftp/montres-sept08/img/1/30.jpg

The brand seems to be "KUTUSOV"

I got it second-hand on Priceminister, but the overall quality is not so good :-( I paid less than 80€ for it, but it's definitely not my favourite watch.

I think even the Alpha Panalike has a better quality :think:



jakisbck said:


> Here the movt. (silver) ST6


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

What is the case treatment on this one? Is this DLC?



Ray Knight said:


> Now for some really crazy stuff!!!!!


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

SeikoSickness said:


> What is the case treatment on this one? Is this DLC?


Standard PVD. bead blasted first.


----------



## hamiamham (May 2, 2008)

thats my watch! thanks ray knight. exceeded expectations.


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 1, 2008)

Ray Knight said:


> Standard PVD. bead blasted first.


I hope this is ok to mention here.

Ray Knights' ceramic PVD watches come with a beautiful matching 24/22mm buckle.

Duncan at Diver Straps has the PRE-V model ceramic PVD buckle in 24/24mm that matches perfectly. :-!

http://www.divestraps.com/shop/801

For those who like a 24/24 strap.

The kevlar straps look good on the watch too.

I bought an F16 and an extra buckle.


----------



## hamiamham (May 2, 2008)

id really like to find a pvd deployant that would fit this band.


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 1, 2008)

hamiamham said:


> id really like to find a pvd deployant that would fit this band.


How about a Dive Buckle.

https://teddy-straps.3dcartstores.com/Dive-Buckle-Kevlar-Straps_c_9.html


----------



## hamiamham (May 2, 2008)

found one at panatime. thanks


----------



## phishy4 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, I finally got my Heroic18 strap for my Ray Knight custom, and it's a super nice strap. The only thing I wasn't expecting was how MASSIVE the buckle is. Are you guys familiar with their buckles? Are all aftermarket pre-v buckles that big? Is there anything else I should look at for a smaller one?


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't have the Heroic18 strap, but I know the one I got from StrapCulture is also huge! I think its actually wider than the watch case! I tried to put the smaller Pre-V buckle that came with the watch, but the StrapCulture leather is too thick for it. Oh well...


----------



## camdensq (May 15, 2008)

filmjuicer said:


> I don't have the Heroic18 strap, but I know the one I got from StrapCulture is also huge! I think its actually wider than the watch case! I tried to put the smaller Pre-V buckle that came with the watch, but the StrapCulture leather is too thick for it. Oh well...


I am waiting a new strap from Heroic18 for my 44mm homage and you are right the buckle seems to be huge but the leather thick is about 4,6 mm so both piece could be compliant. By the way I have a CaliDial from Ray Knight with its original strap which have a big GPF ModDep buckle 4,5 x 2,5mm !! One month later to wear it every day i am ok with its size.
Whatever I hope the buckle on my next heroic18 strap will be smaller.
See the pics


----------



## Timecacher (Sep 6, 2006)

drdimmer said:


> So what is the cheapest homage you can get? Is it the alpha radiomir? How have people found this homage in particular?


I really like mine. A very well made, classy looking watch. Quiet automatic movement and very accurate.


----------



## sparkyhx (Jul 30, 2007)

my Ray Knight is in the post - I feel like a little kid on Christmas eve - pic pending - although frankly Ray could post his cos they will be better than anything I could do.


----------



## MA81 (Sep 30, 2008)

Just so I'm on the same page. If I'm really into this style and want an inexpensive alternative to JOA or Chris's (amazing) hommages, is the next best option to get an MM? What I didn't understand was how does Naples fit into the mix of ebay sellers such as helenarou? ANd what does it exactly mean when the watch doesnt say automatic on it in terms of the movement?

thanks.


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

This dial mod i have been working on for 4 months. i destroyed almost 20 dials trying to get it right. The dial has many many days in acid tank and many other caustic chemicals, plating, pvd, stripping, blackening, etc....i'm not so sure i can make another like it again.


----------



## gpjoe (May 21, 2008)

MA81 said:


> Just so I'm on the same page. If I'm really into this style and want an inexpensive alternative to JOA or Chris's (amazing) hommages, is the next best option to get an MM? What I didn't understand was how does Naples fit into the mix of ebay sellers such as helenarou? ANd what does it exactly mean when the watch doesnt say automatic on it in terms of the movement?
> 
> thanks.


Naples Watch is just one of many offering affordable homage watches. They ususally sell them for around $100-125 and the watches are fitted with either automatic or hand-wound Asian movements. I have seen Naples offer their watches with genuine Swiss movements in the past, but of course that drives up the price significantly, into the range of JOA and Ray Knight.

I have recently seen Naples offering watches in both of the For Sale forums. They may have some available right now.

The two types of movements usually offered are the standard hand-wind movement which requires winding every day or an automatic (or self-winding) movement that winds itself while you wear it. Automatic movements have a wieghted rotor on the back of the movement that moves in a circular motion and winds the watch as you move your arm.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

Ray Knight said:


> This one i have been working on for 4 months. i destroyed almost 20 dials trying to get it right. The dial has many many days in acid tank and many other caustic chemicals, plating, pvd, stripping, blackening, etc....i'm not so sure i can make another like it again.


That is absolutely gorgeous Chris!

Nice work :-!


----------



## gpjoe (May 21, 2008)

filmjuicer said:


> I don't have the Heroic18 strap, but I know the one I got from StrapCulture is also huge! I think its actually wider than the watch case! I tried to put the smaller Pre-V buckle that came with the watch, but the StrapCulture leather is too thick for it. Oh well...


I have both a Strap Culture and and Herioc straps and the buckles on both are huge. The obvious difference I can see is that the Heroic buckle is more square-ish while the SC buckle has slightly rounded edges. Both a very substantial.


----------



## MA81 (Sep 30, 2008)

gpjoe said:


> Naples Watch is just one of many offering affordable homage watches. They ususally sell them for around $100-125 and the watches are fitted with either automatic or hand-wound Asian movements. I have seen Naples offer their watches with genuine Swiss movements in the past, but of course that drives up the price significantly, into the range of JOA and Ray Knight.
> 
> I have recently seen Naples offering watches in both of the For Sale forums. They may have some available right now.
> 
> The two types of movements usually offered are the standard hand-wind movement which requires winding every day or an automatic (or self-winding) movement that winds itself while you wear it. Automatic movements have a wieghted rotor on the back of the movement that moves in a circular motion and winds the watch as you move your arm.


Thanks for the info. I guess it really depends which movement one prefers. Does one keep better time than the other? Or is that very much dependent on the fact whether its Swiss/Asian/Russian, etc...


----------



## gpjoe (May 21, 2008)

MA81 said:


> Thanks for the info. I guess it really depends which movement one prefers. Does one keep better time than the other? Or is that very much dependent on the fact whether its Swiss/Asian/Russian, etc...


I don't know about the cheaper homages. I do know that my JOA homage with a hand-wound ETA Swiss movement keeps excellent time. I have also read that the Asian movements can be pretty good if they are regulated properly. I'm pretty sure the members here that assemble them also regulate them to be as accurate as possible.

Also, keep in mind that the self-winding watches are generally, by nature, less accurate than hand-wound. Automatics costing thousands *may* be less accurate than a much cheaper hand-wound watch.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

hamiamham said:


> id really like to find a pvd deployant that would fit this band.


On eBay there are a few sellers that have PVD deployants up to 24mm. I have yet to see a 26mm PVD deployant, but if you have a 44mm MM (or 45mm radiomir homage) you should get your thang on eBay.


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

2 more "super vintage" dials ready to go in my projects  someone asked me about a 47mm base dial this morning and i forgot i had this one sitting in the acid tank  These have been in works since august. the finish is made by stripping, plating with bronze, nickel, copper, and black krome. the dial is then repeatedly dipped and rinsed in an acid bath, plated again, and soaks in a mild corrosive liquid for a few weeks. then dip, rinse, plate again until the desired finish is achieved. Very fun to build but super time consuming and dangerous.


----------



## restless (Aug 23, 2006)

I wonder how an aged bronze dial would look....?


----------



## schuang (Apr 12, 2008)

restless said:


> I wonder how an aged bronze dial would look....?


Though not directly related to your query, allow me to direct you to the following link:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=189646

We are gauging the interest for a bronze hommage case b-)


----------



## EvilGringo (May 24, 2008)

Those super vintage dials are freakin sweet!


----------



## cp_ste.croix (May 13, 2008)

Chris, those aged dials are AWESOME! I also particularly like the white dial/blue lume one above (for my gf) I may be contacting you again in the near future my friend!


----------



## sparkyhx (Jul 30, 2007)

well I received mine fron Ray today and it was well worth waiting for.

I'll use Ray's photos cos they are far beter than I could possibly do


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Love it! I am so diggin the two-tone lume on these. I cant wait to have Jay make me one. I just find it so hard to pinpoint exactly what I want


----------



## montrealer (May 4, 2008)

Once again,

Amazing work Mr Knight. You never cease to amaze us.

Erick.


----------



## Proxi (Sep 23, 2008)

Naples watch vs custom from Ray, which is the best?
I have ordered 44mm MM from Naples and a custom from Ray, but what can I expect? It the quality better on the one from Ray? 
There is, of course, Swiss movement in the one from Ray, but I think more about differences in overall impression?


----------



## robb01 (Oct 8, 2008)

Maybe $100?


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

WOW.......

That tri coloured lume job on the Ray is sensational.....:-! The rest of the watch looks pretty fine as well....;-)


----------



## sparkyhx (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi

Just to let you know I am 6 days into ownership and the accuracy over the 6 days is currently +1 sec. - not bad eh?
it has been a maximum of +10 secs since last Friday


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

Proxi said:


> Naples watch vs custom from Ray, which is the best?
> I have ordered 44mm MM from Naples and a custom from Ray, but what can I expect? It the quality better on the one from Ray?
> There is, of course, Swiss movement in the one from Ray, but I think more about differences in overall impression?


I am currently deciding on a design with Ray so I don't actually have one yet. However, from general discussion and photos I can say that the build quiality is better and the fact that he'll make almost whatever you want is not comparable to Naples. He'll regulate the movement as well.

As to Naples...well...I've got issues beyond quality of the product...but...this is not the place to discuss them.

One of my friends bought a watch from them and I can say that compared to a couple homage watches I've purchased their value is lower. Dial quality, lume, overall fit and finish was lower than I was expecting.

If you get one...check to make sure that you actually got tubes in your strap (a watch I received only had the screws) and that the threads on the lugs are not stripped (as one was on mine).


----------



## montrealer (May 4, 2008)

I totally agree with your comments Seikosickness,

I have one Ray Knight watch and one homage from naples that I bought to beat up and try my hand at modding and it's not even worth working on. Ray's work on the other hand is simply amazing.


----------



## gpjoe (May 21, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong here, but isn't comparing a Naples watch to a watch from Ray Knight a bit like apples to oranges? I mean the Naples watch costs what, $125? Versus $500 for one from Ray Knight?

Really, I wouldn't expect much for 125 bucks. On the other hand I would expect a LOT more for 500 bucks. Certainly more than better lume and an Asian clone movement.


----------



## sparkyhx (Jul 30, 2007)

ht8306 said:


> Personally, I think the greatest difference of Ray Knight's Homages is the ability for us to truly customise it to our very specific specification. Right down from choosing the:
> 
> 1. Case can be brushed, polished, combination, PVD,etc.
> 2. Movements depending on one's budget, Base Swiss, Asian, high-end Soprod, etc.
> ...


Box? I didn't get one :-|

I agree with the rest though


----------



## gpjoe (May 21, 2008)

Well then, since my point is not really being made by being tactful, I'm just going to be blunt here:

I asked Ray Knight for a price on a watch. I was quoted a price of over $400 for a watch with a clone movement. To me, that seems high, especially when you can get a JOA watch with a Swiss movement for $550. The watch movement is very important to me, and if I wanted a knock-off movement I would save my money (a LOT of money) and buy a Naples watch. I know this goes against popular opinion here but personally am failing to see why Ray Knight's watches are such a great value when compared to either a Naples watch or a JOA watch.

For $125 I know what to expect with a Naples watch, and it seems to be priced correctly. Likewise with a JOA watch. You pay over 4X as much but you are getting a much higher quality piece. That is not intended as a knock against Naples (or any of the other ebay sellers), as I can appreciate that they are targeting a different market.

I just think that if you want true value in a higher-end homage that you get much more bang for the buck with a JOA watch, at least from the pricing I've seen.

A box? What's that? ;-)

All of my boxes are piled up in a closet. 

And please, if I am way out of line on the pricing, please let me know and I will gladly retract what I have posted. All of the above information is taken directly from my own experience from a couple of months ago, which is why I ended up buying a mint pre-owned JOA for $450.

Further, I don't want to look like I'm pounding lumps on anyone here, just voicing my opinion and discussing watch value as I would with any manufacturer and their product.


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

gpjoe said:


> Well then, since my point is not really being made by being tactful, I'm just going to be blunt here:
> 
> I asked Ray Knight for a price on a watch. I was quoted a price of over $400 for a watch with a clone movement. To me, that seems high, especially when you can get a JOA watch with a Swiss movement for $550. The watch movement is very important to me, and if I wanted a knock-off movement I would save my money (a LOT of money) and buy a Naples watch. I know this goes against popular opinion here but personally am failing to see why Ray Knight's watches are such a great value when compared to either a Naples watch or a JOA watch.


i think JOA and myself have about the same pricing. He is a friend of mine, and does fantastic work BTW. i just do mods on existing watches. (reluming)


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

Proxi said:


> Naples watch vs custom from Ray, which is the best?
> I have ordered 44mm MM from Naples and a custom from Ray, but what can I expect? It the quality better on the one from Ray?
> There is, of course, Swiss movement in the one from Ray, but I think more about differences in overall impression?


i just got done reluming today. looks beautiful!


----------



## Anubis14 (May 12, 2008)

Huh,

Well I just got one of Ray's steriles with a swiss movement in it. Glows like a torch, regulated to +3 seconds a day and pressure tested to 5ATM. Ray send me the images detailing everything he did and added some personalizing touches to my watch. All of this cost me around 550. For the level of professionalism, costumer care and all around niceness in my communications with Ray, I feel I underpaid.

But hey, maybe a naples watch might be better suitted for you, gpjoe. :-!

Regards,
A



gpjoe said:


> Well then, since my point is not really being made by being tactful, I'm just going to be blunt here:
> 
> I asked Ray Knight for a price on a watch. I was quoted a price of over $400 for a watch with a clone movement. To me, that seems high, especially when you can get a JOA watch with a Swiss movement for $550. The watch movement is very important to me, and if I wanted a knock-off movement I would save my money (a LOT of money) and buy a Naples watch. I know this goes against popular opinion here but personally am failing to see why Ray Knight's watches are such a great value when compared to either a Naples watch or a JOA watch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

Anubis14 said:


> Huh,
> 
> Well I just got one of Ray's steriles with a swiss movement in it. Glows like a torch, regulated to +3 seconds a day and pressure tested to 5ATM. Ray send me the images detailing everything he did and added some personalizing touches to my watch. All of this cost me around 550. For the level of professionalism, costumer care and all around niceness in my communications with Ray, I feel I underpaid.
> 
> ...


Agreed, I'm well pleased with my RK homage and Chris's service :-!.

I have an asian movement in mine which is running to +/- 2sec a day. Custom lacquered dial and great lume. Love it :-d


----------



## gpjoe (May 21, 2008)

Ray Knight said:


> i think JOA and myself have about the same pricing. He is a friend of mine, and does fantastic work BTW. i agree 100% there! our swiss pieces start at 550 also, as listed on our website. and asian clone movement we cut 150 off the price. but it is the exact same watch, same dial work, same sapphire, same fat crown and CG, same regulating, same WR testing, same superlume, same options. only difference is the movement. you can make a really expensive asian movement watch if you want. (double AR, custom font dial, vintage aging effects, custom ceramic coatings, pvd, etc.) the difference is, you save $150 with the asian movement. but is not a cheap ebay piece because it has an asian movement. I do not recall what you asked about but if it was pvd, phantom, or vintage vs a standard watch then yes there is a difference in cost and labor time to build. BTW: nice grab on the JOA pre-owned for $450. Thats a steal. and a great watch! Wear it well.


Ray,

Thank you for the thoughtful response.


----------



## gpjoe (May 21, 2008)

Anubis14 said:


> Huh,
> 
> Well I just got one of Ray's steriles with a swiss movement in it. Glows like a torch, regulated to +3 seconds a day and pressure tested to 5ATM. Ray send me the images detailing everything he did and added some personalizing touches to my watch. All of this cost me around 550. For the level of professionalism, costumer care and all around niceness in my communications with Ray, I feel I underpaid.
> 
> ...


I expected as much. :roll:

Did you really read my post? I never considered a Naples or ebay watch and ended up with a JOA. If you had read my entire post you would have seen that. If you did read it and still posted that Naples remark, then I guess I just don't get what your point is.

I'm not knocking Chris. In fact he was nothing but prompt and professional when answering my many questions and I think his watches look fantastic.

Regards to you also.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Ray Knight said:


> i think JOA and myself have about the same pricing. He is a friend of mine, and does fantastic work BTW. i agree 100% there! our swiss pieces start at 550 also, *as listed on our website*. and asian clone movement we cut 150 off the price. but it is the exact same watch, same dial work, same sapphire, same fat crown and CG, same regulating, same WR testing, same superlume, same options. only difference is the movement. you can make a really expensive asian movement watch if you want. (double AR, custom font dial, vintage aging effects, custom ceramic coatings, pvd, etc.) the difference is, you save $150 with the asian movement. but is not a cheap ebay piece because it has an asian movement. I do not recall what you asked about but if it was pvd, phantom, or vintage vs a standard watch then yes there is a difference in cost and labor time to build. BTW: nice grab on the JOA pre-owned for $450. Thats a steal. and a great watch! Wear it well.


Website...............Anyone able to provide the address to the Ray Knight website...?

Thanks....;-)


----------



## sparkyhx (Jul 30, 2007)

Riker said:


> Website...............Anyone able to provide the address to the Ray Knight website...?
> 
> Thanks....;-)


you have pm


----------



## camdensq (May 15, 2008)

I am gonna share with you all my different experience, email, exchange, price, impression... with homage watchmaker. I have identified 3 categories homage quality.

1/ Standard homage :
Model : Marina militare 44mm, 1950 47 mm, MM GMT, 
Price : from 90 to 150$
Buyer : Manbushjie, Napleswatch, ...
Place to buy : eBay
Custom : no
ATM : minima 3 ATM but not tested??
Quality lum : Hands average and numbers Poor
Mvt : asian and automaic on GMT
Glass : not saphire
Strap : poor
case : 316L ?!
Communication : simple, fast

2/ Average homage :
Model : Marina militare 44mm, 44mm GMT, CaliDial (Radiomir or Kampfschwimmer)
Price : from 300 to 450$
Buyer : Napleswatch (swiss mvt), Davidsen, Exclusive_watch, International Watch, "basic model" Joa and Ray Knight 
Place to buy : eBay or direct email
Custom : no
ATM : from 3 to 5 ATM 
Quality lum : Good except for Exclusive watch
Mvt : swiss 
Glass : saphire
Strap : average
case : 316L !
Communication : Good, simple, fast except with Joa

2/ Top quality and custom homage :
Model : Marina militare 44mm, CaliDial (Radiomir or Kampfschwimmer)
Price : from 450 to 750$
Buyer : Joa and Ray Knight 
Place to buy : direct email
Custom : no limit, amazing
ATM : from 3 to 5 ATM 
Quality lum : C1, C2, C3 superlum, on requested color as you wish
Mvt : swiss 
Glass : saphire
Strap : Good (I never saw great strap )
case : 316L !
Dial : unbranded
Communication : Excellent, fast (Fast:except with Joa)

My wish, if Joa or Ray Knight can do this
MM 44 mm GMT II with date, central seconds and fully functional GMT hand
Marina Militare, Swiss made and automatic engrave Dial, black
5 ATM
Mvt : swiss automatic mvt
Lum : C3
Case : polished 316 or 440 
Strap : no strap
Glass : saphire AR coated with inside lens for date

Have a nice sunday and hope this help

CamdenSQ


----------



## siddhartha (Feb 15, 2006)

I just got a california dial hommage from Ray Knight-awesome watch! I got the custom 45mm case with sapphire dial, swiss movement, and orange lume at the 12/6/3/9 positions.

Chris did a wonderful job on it, and shipped it out fast-I really like the watch-ONLY concern are the lug screws, which I don't want to strip/lose, but that's not related to Chris's work-it's part of the design of these wire-lug watches.

So, I am waiting on a custom strap, and once that comes in, I'll probably put a little loctite on the threads, and forget about it!

Excellent watches at a reasonable price

Chris


----------



## richenrygarcia (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm looking at this watch from Exclusive Watches Inc on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/44mm-STEEL-WATC...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

His feedback is pretty good (100%) and his ad mentions not to confuse this watch with other cheaply made Marina Militare types sold on ebay. I've heard a few people mention Exclusive Watches Inc but none comment on the quality of his PAM homages.

The price is slightly higher than other Marina Militares sold on the bay but is the watch worth the extra cost?

I really like the sterile dial on this piece.


----------



## camdensq (May 15, 2008)

I have it. I paid 189€ before i know existing of this thread
It is a good watch but a litle bit expansive compare to a Naples or a Manbushjie.
She's get 2 defaults : Lum is poor and its mouvement is noisy.
But she looks good. Even if the mvt is noisy, it is a good clone with swan neck regulator and incabloc system.
3 ATM tested

If you need more information, I published this morning (4 or 5 posts above) a Top 3 of category homage.


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

siddhartha said:


> I just got a california dial hommage from Ray Knight-awesome watch! I got the custom 45mm case with sapphire dial, swiss movement, and orange lume at the 12/6/3/9 positions.
> 
> Chris did a wonderful job on it, and shipped it out fast-I really like the watch-ONLY concern are the lug screws, which I don't want to strip/lose, but that's not related to Chris's work-it's part of the design of these wire-lug watches.
> 
> ...


Those are good screws. make sure the lug is positioned right. you may have to pull away from the case a mm or so to get the screw in the seat of the lug. get a quality Bergeon or horotec 160 screwdriver and you should never have a problem there.


----------



## Legmaker72 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Safest form of payment with this situation?*

I'd like to place an order for a Homage watch from Davidsen as he has been recommended on here and I like his specific cases. These are my payment options: No Paypal which I'm used to, due to his account being closed on paypal because of replica trading. :-s
Payment options
1.By western Union
http://www.westernunion.com/info/selectCountry.asp
2.By moneybookers
http://www.moneybookers.com/app/
3.By Moneygram
http://www.moneygram.com/index.htm
4.Bank to bank telegraphic transfer

Anyone had any experience using these and which one seems to be the safest? Is this something I should be wary of now? 
Any words of wisdom is appreciated.
Thanks guys!
Christopher


----------



## camdensq (May 15, 2008)

I am looking for a Homage for my wife but she has got a little wirst. Did you eard about 40 mm or less (i.e. 35 or 30 mm) custom watch??
Thanks in advance for your suggestions
Camden


----------



## pompe (Jul 8, 2008)

Riker said:


> Website...............Anyone able to provide the address to the Ray Knight website...?
> 
> Thanks....;-)


me to can anyone post the adress or pm me


----------



## sparkyhx (Jul 30, 2007)

pompe said:


> me to can anyone post the adress or pm me


you have pm


----------



## jPhoenix (Oct 11, 2008)

I just bought that exact watch from that Exclusive Watch yesterday. It shipped today. The Sapphire glass (on both ends, 5 ATM water resistance, his claims and description of the watch, and the 100% feedback sold me. Plus I read about the movement he used elsewhere...not as detailed as swiss, but accurate and reliable. Other like watches were selling for not too far below that price w/o those claims... but I don't really know anything until I receive it.... I'll post on it then.


----------



## richenrygarcia (Dec 27, 2007)

jPhoenix said:


> I just bought that exact watch from that Exclusive Watch yesterday. It shipped today. The Sapphire glass (on both ends, 5 ATM water resistance, his claims and description of the watch, and the 100% feedback sold me. Plus I read about the movement he used elsewhere...not as detailed as swiss, but accurate and reliable. Other like watches were selling for not too far below that price w/o those claims... but I don't really know anything until I receive it.... I'll post on it then.


I'm looking forward to reading your description of the watch after you receive it.


----------



## Anubis14 (May 12, 2008)

I'm all kinds of happy! look at what I just got!










Thanx RK!!


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

Anubis14 said:


> I'm all kinds of happy! look at what I just got!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome on the wrist!! Mine is glued to my arm


----------



## BARTLETT (Apr 16, 2008)

*Auto movts. (chinesse)*

Hi guys,

I've heard that the movts. for the *automatic* ones (I mean the chinesse MM) are changing from _Hangzhou_ to _Tianjiing_ (sea-gull factory), is this true? and, which is the best in your opinion?

Thanks beforehand for your comments !


----------



## G-Man-DK (Aug 7, 2008)

jPhoenix said:


> I just bought that exact watch from that Exclusive Watch yesterday. It shipped today. The Sapphire glass (on both ends, 5 ATM water resistance, his claims and description of the watch, and the 100% feedback sold me. Plus I read about the movement he used elsewhere...not as detailed as swiss, but accurate and reliable. Other like watches were selling for not too far below that price w/o those claims... but I don't really know anything until I receive it.... I'll post on it then.


Well, not to kill your mood.
But i got one from exclusive. Finish was terrible. Blue paint on screws was peeling off. Noisy movement. BAD marks after tool has been fastening the backcase, scratches on movement etc.

I complained, and exclusive would make swap with a flawless one.
After a few days, exclusive choose to refund, as he could not find a flawless in stock.

I hope you are in better luck.


----------



## phishy4 (Sep 13, 2008)

I got some new shoes for my Ray Knight in the mail today. It was made for me by another member here. I have a lighter tan Heroic18 strap, so I decided I needed something a little darker.


----------



## JHG722 (Jul 21, 2008)

After reading this wonderful thread, I'm highly considering a custom from Ray Knight (aka Chris), and at this point, I just want to say that his communication is absolutely incredible, and like someone mentioned before, is almost like Instant Messenger quick. I wouldn't consider buying from any other place.

And by the way, all the watches posted here are quite nice, guys 

-Jeff


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

yemrjb said:


>


 i agree this is sweet, can you tell us more about this watch brand and where i can get one ? :think:


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

I believe they are out of New Zealand.
http://www.magrette.com/


----------



## MagSea (Sep 1, 2008)

filmjuicer said:


> I believe they are out of New Zealand.
> http://www.magrette.com/


I just ordered the newer day/date- I will try and post pics when it arrives


----------



## clanne3001 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Safest form of payment with this situation?*



Legmaker72 said:


> I'd like to place an order for a Homage watch from Davidsen as he has been recommended on here and I like his specific cases. These are my payment options: No Paypal which I'm used to, due to his account being closed on paypal because of replica trading. :-s
> Payment options
> 1.By western Union
> http://www.westernunion.com/info/selectCountry.asp
> ...


Hi Legmaker72
Regarding your Questions on Davidsen
I use Western Union.
Watch Arrived in good shape.Good quality.
Hope this helps.


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Safest form of payment with this situation?*



clanne3001 said:


> Hi Legmaker72
> Regarding your Questions on Davidsen
> I use Western Union.
> Watch Arrived in good shape.Good quality.
> Hope this helps.


I will be using Western Union next week too.

I ordered a 47mm all polished Cali Radiomir (Panerai 1936 homage) black dial with blue hands, AR sapphire crystal, unbranded, clear back, Swiss movement and a bright lume like this to go with my Zeugma 1936 leather strap.

I will post pictures when it comes.


----------



## Alfredo (Oct 16, 2008)

Can you also send it to me? Thanks


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

camdensq said:


> I am gonna share with you all my different experience, email, exchange, price, impression... with homage watchmaker. I have identified 3 categories homage quality.
> 
> 1/ Standard homage :
> Model : Marina militare 44mm, 1950 47 mm, MM GMT,
> ...


Don't forget Gnomon Watches, Anders has some beauties, including this Avant Garde LE that I would love but is out of my price range, my wife would kill me! Oh well, maybe someday...

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## camdensq (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Auto movts. (chinesse)*

My wish, if Joa or Ray Knight can do this
MM 44 mm GMT II with date, central seconds and fully functional GMT hand
Marina Militare, Swiss made and automatic engrave Dial, black
5 ATM
Mvt : swiss or clone automatic mvt 
Lum : C3
Case : polished 316 or 440 
Strap : no strap
Glass : saphire AR coated with inside lens for date
Thank you in advance to all watchmaker on this forum to give me an idea if they can
Camden


----------



## kalibear (Sep 14, 2007)

Just wanted to say this is a great thread! Lots of drool worthy pics  I've always wanted a PAM but right now way out of my $$$$ range. I just got this MM homage from helenarou










The strap on it sucks so I have one from Panatime coming :-!


----------



## jPhoenix (Oct 11, 2008)

G-Man-DK said:


> Well, not to kill your mood.
> But i got one from exclusive. Finish was terrible. Blue paint on screws was peeling off. Noisy movement. BAD marks after tool has been fastening the backcase, scratches on movement etc.
> 
> I complained, and exclusive would make swap with a flawless one.
> ...


wow I'm not pleased to hear about that. There was one other post in here somewhere by someone who bought from exclusive and they were pleased. But they did not review, just stated that they were pleased. They bought a different model than the one I did.

I haven't received it yet... shipped on the 10th from England. I hope I have better luck. It's at least good to know that they refunded you. I'll post on my experience. If I don't like it maybe I'll shoot for a refund and spring for an International Watchman Marine Diver... Did you pay for return shipping?


----------



## jPhoenix (Oct 11, 2008)

Is it recommended to use spring bars? Is there anything bad about using spring bars instead of screws?


----------



## Timecacher (Sep 6, 2006)

jPhoenix said:


> Is it recommended to use spring bars? Is there anything bad about using spring bars instead of screws?


I wouldn't think that there would be any advantage to using springbars over screws. In fact, if you swap out straps quite frequently, you will be more likely to scratch your watch using springbars. I think you'll find that it's MUCH easier to use the screws. As long as you're careful not to over tighten the them, you shouldn't have any problems at all. I've had no problems at all with this Marina I got from Ebay seller "Roling."


----------



## G-Man-DK (Aug 7, 2008)

jPhoenix said:


> wow I'm not pleased to hear about that. There was one other post in here somewhere by someone who bought from exclusive and they were pleased. But they did not review, just stated that they were pleased. They bought a different model than the one I did.
> 
> I haven't received it yet... shipped on the 10th from England. I hope I have better luck. It's at least good to know that they refunded you. I'll post on my experience. If I don't like it maybe I'll shoot for a refund and spring for an International Watchman Marine Diver... Did you pay for return shipping?


Yeah, i was REALLY dissapointed. Also because of the prices compared to the "ordinary" MM watches on ebay. I own one of the cheap ones, but was looking for something a little extra quality and finish......and actually it was worse.

I paid for the return of the watch.
I advise you to really inspect your watch when you get it.

To 160£ things must be in order.

Tell us how things are when you get it

:-d


----------



## amanda (Dec 1, 2006)

Thought I'd show you my MM White Auto, its a little ripper! Runs nicely and looks pretty sweet on this Micah strap I had in my collection. Always regretted selling my PAMs, so this one fills the void nicely until I can get another Panerai.


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 1, 2008)

I just got these pictures of my 1936 homage from Davidsen.

I should have it in about 10 days.


----------



## Legmaker72 (Aug 16, 2006)

Looks nice Rick! I took your advice and just e-mailed him back with the order and payment of WU. All is in the works now. Just have to wait until the end of the month for the PVD cases. No biggie as I'm having a strap made by Zack (OldSkool) on the board, so the timing should work out just right!
Make sure and post some wrist shots once you get it in and give us your review!
Congrats,
Christopher


----------



## richenrygarcia (Dec 27, 2007)

*Exclusive_Watches_Inc delivery today*

I received my Exclusive Watches Inc. PAM homage today. It's the 44mm size with 6497 clone movement. Here's a mini summary of my first impressions and I'll post pics when I get the time. 
1) Service/Shipping: Overall excellent. I received numerous emails throughout the transaction updating my order status. The seller has a 100% positive feedback rating and that eased my buying fears slightly. Shipping was lighting fast!! I received shipping confirmation with a tracking number from Royal Mail UK, Thursday 10/16. The watch was delivered to my home in California today, Monday 10/20. UPS ground from across the state would take longer.
2) Finish: Looks great so far. There are no blemishes or marks anywhere on the watch and I love the sterile dial. In fact there is no marking or branding anywhere on the watch. 
One user posted regarding the sloppiness of the movement's finish through the case back. Mine looks great. The blued screws look great. I can't find any obvious faults through the see through case back. The seller claim water resistance to 5atm (I believe) but I haven't tested this and am somewhat wary of doing this. 
Also, the seller claims sapphire glass for the crystal and caseback but I can't tell for sure. How can you tell?
3) Strap: The strap is the weak link that's for sure. It's a thin, faux gator, leather strap. One strong point though: The strap includes a nice deployant clasp.
Hope this helps people out. Of interesting note, the price of the watch rose $20.00 the day after I purchased from $149 to $169. Not sure what's up there. Still, seems like an OK price for this watch. 
:-!


----------



## jPhoenix (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: Exclusive_Watches_Inc delivery today*

Congrats on your purchase. Please keep posting on your experience with this particular watch. I have an interest. I just received the exact same watch yesterday from Exclusive Watches. My sentiments mirror yours. The item is very nice, especially considering the price paid (w/shipping: $169.00). I cannot speak to the reliability or accuracy of the movement yet, of course. But the finish is very good. There are no tooling marks anywhere that I can see (and I've inspected thoroughly - without a magnifier just yet).

The strap is definitely weak. I've already removed mine and ordered a vintage oiled thick strap from Panatime.com. I'll post pictures and further review when the strap arrives and I've had a few days with the movement.

Initial skeptical impressions are very good. At this point I am very very pleased. We'll see what the future holds. 



richenrygarcia said:


> I received my Exclusive Watches Inc. PAM homage today. It's the 44mm size with 6497 clone movement. Here's a mini summary of my first impressions and I'll post pics when I get the time.
> 1) Service/Shipping: Overall excellent. I received numerous emails throughout the transaction updating my order status. The seller has a 100% positive feedback rating and that eased my buying fears slightly. Shipping was lighting fast!! I received shipping confirmation with a tracking number from Royal Mail UK, Thursday 10/16. The watch was delivered to my home in California today, Monday 10/20. UPS ground from across the state would take longer.
> 2) Finish: Looks great so far. There are no blemishes or marks anywhere on the watch and I love the sterile dial. In fact there is no marking or branding anywhere on the watch.
> One user posted regarding the sloppiness of the movement's finish through the case back. Mine looks great. The blued screws look great. I can't find any obvious faults through the see through case back. The seller claim water resistance to 5atm (I believe) but I haven't tested this and am somewhat wary of doing this.
> ...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Soooooo&#8230;

This is the Military Mark V with its new brown strap (sorry for the bad pics, it's late, I needed the flash&#8230; I will take better ones this week-end)
































































I'm not so pleased with the RVC strap&#8230; its darker than it looked on the maker's site :-(
I think I'll give it a try for a while, then I'll buy a lighter one&#8230; :think:


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 1, 2008)

Reno said:


> Soooooo&#8230;
> 
> This is the Military Mark V with its new brown strap (sorry for the bad pics, it's late, I needed the flash&#8230; I will take better ones this week-end)
> 
> ...


I have to be honest.

I think you could have gotten a thicker nicer strap.

I don't like the way the strap tapers, it should be 24mm all the way down.

I don't like the white stitching either.

IMO, it doesn't do anything for the watch.

Also, a black PVD buckle would be better.

Check out Panatime straps and buckles.

http://www.panatime.com/26mm.html


----------



## Blackwolf (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Guy just wanna show off my new strap.


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 1, 2008)

Blackwolf said:


> Hi Guy just wanna show off my new strap.


Now that's a nice strap. :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RGRAY said:


> I have to be honest.
> 
> I think you could have gotten a thicker nicer strap.
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree :-(

I didn't see on the offer it wasn't 24mm all the way down :-(
There were obviously colors issues on the pic of the site... the brown was lighter, and the stiching not so white... :-(

The strap only cost me 15€, so it's not too bad, but I will surely change it soon...

I will drop an eye on your link, thanks for the info RGRAY :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RGRAY said:


> I have to be honest.
> 
> I think you could have gotten a thicker nicer strap.
> 
> ...


So, I've ordered this one :









(I had to pass on the pvd buckle...)

I hope this time it will be better 

Thanks for the link, anyway :-!


----------



## Blackwolf (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you RGRAY for your appreciation hahahha


----------



## kdsarch (May 21, 2008)

I have been in the hunt for a panny homage for some time now, but for some reason didn't want to pull the trigger on a Marina Militare, or buy off the bay. For some reason I amreally concerned with their overall quality, and have heard a lot of horror stories.

I considered a custom, but once a bug hits, it is hard to wait. I am currently waiting for my MKII custom stingray, and that is killing me. Having to wait for two watches would be brutal.

I stumbled across this watch that I think is pretty awesome. PVD, orange numbers and hands.








A link to the website:

http://www.sterilewatch.com

Has anyone ever ordered from them? Any experiences? Any reviews?

Any info would help.

Thanks


----------



## EvilGringo (May 24, 2008)

Looks like Chris (Ray Knight) now has a website just for the panny homages.... 
Nice!


----------



## Proxi (Sep 23, 2008)

Yes, it is Chris' site, and after what I have heard it is a very nice quality..
I will might get mine tomorow :-!


----------



## sparkyhx (Jul 30, 2007)

kdsarch said:


> I have been in the hunt for a panny homage for some time now, but for some reason didn't want to pull the trigger on a Marina Militare, or buy off the bay. For some reason I amreally concerned with their overall quality, and have heard a lot of horror stories.
> 
> I considered a custom, but once a bug hits, it is hard to wait. I am currently waiting for my MKII custom stingray, and that is killing me. Having to wait for two watches would be brutal.
> 
> ...


Yup thats Ray's and where I got mine from - in fact that is my watch on the front page.

I thought we weren't allowed to post links - I've PM'd about 10 people now who have asked me it.


----------



## MagSea (Sep 1, 2008)

Quick pics of the Magrette Day date- back in the box till Xmas. Dion is a great guy to deal with - very responsive.


----------



## strikeinsilence (Oct 17, 2008)

Legmaker72 said:


> Looks nice Rick! I took your advice and just e-mailed him back with the order and payment of WU. All is in the works now. Just have to wait until the end of the month for the PVD cases. No biggie as I'm having a strap made by Zack (OldSkool) on the board, so the timing should work out just right!
> Make sure and post some wrist shots once you get it in and give us your review!
> Congrats,
> Christopher


Ha, I'm actually doing the exact same thing right now! Ordered a PVD Davidson by WU a couple days ago, and have an order in with oldskool as well. In 3-4 weeks I'll be a happy guy.


----------



## ccjoey09 (Aug 10, 2008)

could i get a pm with a ray knight website?


----------



## JHG722 (Jul 21, 2008)

ccjoey09 said:


> could i get a pm with a ray knight website?


It was just posted...


----------



## kalibear (Sep 14, 2007)

My new JOA custom MM homage arrived today! I am quite delighted with it so I posted some 'unboxing' pics... I hope you guys don't mind :-d


----------



## doughboyr6 (Oct 13, 2008)

looks good....i should be getting mine shortly...he said he would have it mailed yesterday.

I think i jumped the gun and bought mine a bit too fast without realizing there were other options like PVD...dial colours...and what not. Don't know if i'll be keeping it or selling it. If I do sell, i'll be asking him to make me one with PVD case or Ti case possibly.


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 1, 2008)

Here is my Davidsen 47mm 1936 Panerai homage on a Zeugma 1936 strap.

I got it yesterday.























































Do I have to say that I'm very happy with it? b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RGRAY said:


> Here is my Davidsen 47mm 1936 Panerai homage on a Zeugma 1936 strap.
> 
> I got it yesterday.
> 
> Do I have to say that I'm very happy with it? b-)


Nice california dial, and extremely cool strap |> |> |>

:-! RGRAY


----------



## schuang (Apr 12, 2008)

Heres mine!


----------



## jPhoenix (Oct 11, 2008)

So, I've had my Exclusive Watches Pan Homage for a few weeks now. This is my first Pan homage. I was hoping to get something entry level, just to see if I liked the style, not spend too too much, and get a sapphire crystal. At this price point a reliable/robust movement was/is more important to me than accuracy.
I don't know if the movement is robust or reliable. But the accuracy is definitely lacking. It runs an average (real world testing) of 38 seconds fast per day. I can live with it. Fast I don't mind as much as slow. I reset and sync my watches so often, and switch watches out that I wear, that it'll probably be no "practical" hindrance at all. I can live with it as long as it keeps working that is... Here's the specs:

Mvmnt: Asian 6497
Case: 44mm
Crystal: Sapphire (reported by seller) front and back
Sterile - no markings anywhere.

The case has a single irregularity right above where where screw threads on the bottom left lug (very hard to see, you have to try). There are no other tool markings anywhere. I'm a novice at Pam Homages, but the watch feels substantial.

All in all, I'm happy with the purchase. If the movement lasts and the glass is sapphire I'm very pleased in fact... the watch was $149 (U.S.)+ $20 (S&H) from England. Now that I have this one, I may consider a custom...maybe.... I do like this watch alot, thus far. For now it'll tide me over. Here's some pic's below. Forgive the poor photography. I'm no photographer especially considering some of the excellent shots on this thread.

Oh, I forgot to mention - the strap was reprehensible. I immediately removed it and ordered one from Panatime. Panatime demonstrated excellent customer service. I'm sure that's no surprise. I canceled an order on them once because I wanted more time to think it over. They were gracious and kind. And when I did order, they shipped very fast (nothing new I'm sure). Ok...here's the pics:





















































































































































































Maybe a bit too many pictures... I just want anyone considering buying an Exclusive Watches Pan Homeage or Panatime vitage strip to have a good picture of what they'd be getting. Forgive me if I over did it. Thanks.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

With the apparent recent demise of Helenarou and Naples Watch, I started looking around eBay to see if any of the other sellers still had some appealing models. I was dissapointed by most of the remaining models, but Roling had one that caught my eye:










A PVD radiomir with AR-ish coating (probably not real, but hey...) and an MM dial. I was less satisfied with the previous Roling I bought (a sterile luminor PVD) because it had _screws falling out on the inside_. And the PVD has started to come off on the edges. But still... this was sweet. Not that expensive. So I bought it.

Only to see this model just 5 minutes later:









I'll take a sterile dial anyday. So now I have 2 PVD radiomir homages coming my way. I might just order a phantom dial from Ray Knight to put in the MM dial watch. That project has been in my head for months now, but I keep spending cash on little things like, well, this . Can't quite raise the capital yet to buy a full on swiss custom homage. Buying just a phantom dial might give me an easy way out for now.

Oh, and after seeing the 1936 homages I'm also kinda thinking of getting a california dial radiomir. That dial was one of the ugliest things i'd seen at first, but is slowly starting to grow on me...


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey guys, what's the proper strap size for a 45mm radiomir homage? 24 or 26mm?


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 1, 2008)

GuySie said:


> Hey guys, what's the proper strap size for a 45mm radiomir homage? 24 or 26mm?


26mm

The Cali dial grow on me too.

Now I think it is the dressiest Panerai model.


----------



## G-Man-DK (Aug 7, 2008)

jPhoenix said:


> So, I've had my Exclusive Watches Pan Homage for a few weeks now. This is my first Pan homage. I was hoping to get something entry level, just to see if I liked the style, not spend too too much, and get a sapphire crystal. At this price point a reliable/robust movement was/is more important to me than accuracy.
> I don't know if the movement is robust or reliable. But the accuracy is definitely lacking. It runs an average (real world testing) of 38 seconds fast per day. I can live with it. Fast I don't mind as much as slow. I reset and sync my watches so often, and switch watches out that I wear, that it'll probably be no "practical" hindrance at all. I can live with it as long as it keeps working that is... Here's the specs:
> 
> Mvmnt: Asian 6497
> ...


Well, i think you guys should se what i was getting from exclusive.
As i wrote earlier, i was pretty dissapointed.
I can accept that i recieved a monday-model, and seller sould swap it.
What i can not accept / What makes me wonder is, that seller could'nt deliver a flawless watch. So therefore he choose to make a refund....................

Regadring the watch, Lume is also a joke.....sellers also claims that it's a genuine ETA 6497..*Historic Swiss made 'Unitas' 6497-2 mechanical movement (as found in Panerai, IWC etc)
*, If the guys in here, who knows about things are right.
Then it's a clone movement. That's not OK! it's a direct fraud.

The pictures of the watch i've got, and returned.....


----------



## jPhoenix (Oct 11, 2008)

That's interesting. In the places where your former specimen has paint on the movement, mine has none. The fit an finish of the one I received is better than yours as well. However, the "irregularity" (tool mark most likely) I referred to in my post - which you can't see in the pics - is irritating. Though it's not very noticeable, it's noticeable enough. But for a watch at this price point, I didn't expect a whole lot. I got more than expected. 

Obviously Exclusive Watches may not be consistent. So caution recommended. Understood. Thanks for your counter point G-Man-DK.


----------



## G-Man-DK (Aug 7, 2008)

jPhoenix said:


> That's interesting. In the places where your former specimen has paint on the movement, mine has none. The fit an finish of the one I received is better than yours as well. However, the "irregularity" (tool mark most likely) I referred to in my post - which you can't see in the pics - is irritating. Though it's not very noticeable, it's noticeable enough. But for a watch at this price point, I didn't expect a whole lot. I got more than expected.
> 
> Obviously Exclusive Watches may not be consistent. So caution recommended. Understood. Thanks for your counter point G-Man-DK.


Yes, it's not like im' trying to scare people, NOT to buy from Exclusive.
But as i write, it makes me wonder that he was not able to replace the watch.......


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 1, 2008)

G-Man-DK said:


> Yes, it's not like im' trying to scare people, NOT to buy from Exclusive.
> But as i write, it makes me wonder that he was not able to replace the watch.......


Thanks for not posting 20 pictures. :roll:


----------



## richenrygarcia (Dec 27, 2007)

I've had my Exclusive_Watches_Inc PAM homage for a week now so it's time to comment on it's functionality. Unlike G-Man-Dk, the watch I received was near flawless visually. There were no marks, dings, or scratches anywhere. Of note, the watch I purchased was labeled a Unitas Clone not an actual Swiss Unitas. 

Here's the kicker: I had been wearing the watch for 1 1/2 days when it suddenly stopped working. Of course the watch had a near full wind so this was surprising. On close inspection, I discovered a blued screw had dislodged itself from the movement and was stuck in the gear train. Rather than return the watch and await another with even more potential issues, I removed the caseback and put the screw back in it's place. So much for his claim of expertly assembled watches. With the back open I ensured all remaining screws were tight. Everything looks OK now and I hope that's the last issue I encounter.

BTW, any way to tell if it's an actual sapphire crystal as described?



G-Man-DK said:


> Yes, it's not like im' trying to scare people, NOT to buy from Exclusive.
> But as i write, it makes me wonder that he was not able to replace the watch.......


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

richenrygarcia said:


> Here's the kicker: I had been wearing the watch for 1 1/2 days when it suddenly stopped working. Of course the watch had a near full wind so this was surprising. On close inspection, I discovered a blued screw had dislodged itself from the movement and was stuck in the gear train. Rather than return the watch and await another with even more potential issues, I removed the caseback and put the screw back in it's place. So much for his claim of expertly assembled watches. With the back open I ensured all remaining screws were tight. Everything looks OK now and I hope that's the last issue I encounter.


This was my experience with a Naples watch I ordered. However, this one never worked at all. Full wind and nothing.

The fact is that most of these so called "sellers" are getting their supply from whoever can get it to them at the lowest price. QC is most likely non-existent at all (I've had non-functioning movements, poorly installed hands, etc) and if you ordered the same model several weeks or months apart I bet they won't come from the same factory.

I'd venture a guess and say that no homage less than $350-$400 has a true Unitas in it...regardless of what they claim, uses mineral glass, and wouldn't pass anything reslembling a water resistance test. So, buy at your own risk. I've bought 5 and had 2 lemons (one was replaced). So, no more of that for me and I'll be looking for something from Ray Knight.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

G-Man-DK said:


> Well, i think you guys should se what i was getting from exclusive.
> As i wrote earlier, i was pretty dissapointed.
> I can accept that i recieved a monday-model, and seller sould swap it.
> What i can not accept / What makes me wonder is, that seller could'nt deliver a flawless watch. So therefore he choose to make a refund....................
> ...


I have seen that clone in other modelsadvertised as a genuine swiss unitas. besides the poor construction, you can tell by the adjustment needle.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Don'tcha just hate how not having the swiss markings is a definite sign that you're looking at an asian clone, but actually having the swiss markings still isn't any guarantee it's a real movement? Drives me batty.


----------



## jPhoenix (Oct 11, 2008)

RGRAY said:


> Thanks for not posting 20 pictures. :roll:


Sorry about the 20, pictures... I'm assuming your referring to my post, since it was about 20. I'll reign it in next time.


----------



## tykel (Sep 9, 2007)

Here are some pics of a Abalone Shell dial. Sandwich 111 style dial with blue hands and great lume.

Ty


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

From pictures and information I have read, any marina militare watch is straight up from China. It does not matter where the watch is sold (USA or UK) because the source is one and the same. If I were to buy a MM I would probably buy the cheapest. For a good quality homage then Ray Knight, Davidsen, JOA, or Timefactors. :-!


----------



## Nabco (Nov 9, 2007)

jPhoenix said:


> Is it recommended to use spring bars? Is there anything bad about using spring bars instead of screws?


You can purchase sprin bars for the homage watches that actually look like the screws, I use these in all my homages...you can actually change the strap with a wooden toothpick, absolutely no possibility of scratching the case. I gave a set to a friend that has a Panarai Luminor and he swapped out the screws and is using the spring bars now.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

usc1 said:


> If I were to buy a MM I would probably buy the cheapest.


Don't agree 100% there. Having had three different homages in my hands (a Helenarou, a Roling and a Naples) I have to say that the Naples definitely felt like the more hefty and reliable timepiece. The Roling, in fact, felt rather cheap (but hey, it was). The Helenarou was a titanium piece that felt light, yet had an air of quality. They're all chinese MM's made out of chinese parts out of similar (yet not the same) factories. I've opened them up, the cases at least were not made by the same factory. So there is a difference between all of them!

Trouble is, price is not the differentiating factor... So buying a more expensive one won't guarantee a better watch.


----------



## Krnbk2 (May 13, 2008)

usc1 said:


> I have seen that clone in other modelsadvertised as a genuine swiss unitas. besides the poor construction, you can tell by the adjustment needle.


Im not an expert on 6497's but I will say I am pretty well versed. What makes you say that movement pictured is a clone and not simply a "Made in Asian ETA factory an finished in Switzerland" movement? The blueing on the screws is certainly done by the asian watch factories making the clones but that movement looks to be most certainly of ETA in origin. The "golf ball" finish is usually a sign that the movement is the "lowest" grade movmement available from ETA although still swiss made. I own about 6 of these "golf ball" movements and all of them are of swiss origin and all of their regulators look identical to the one pictured. :-s


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pictures, with the new strap... b-)










Soooooooo much better 

I'm really pleased \o/ thanks again for the link, RGRAY :-! Panatime is GREAT !

I might go for a PVD buckle, next :think:



Reno said:


> So, I've ordered this one :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Officine (Oct 4, 2008)

Here is mine PAM homage ordered from Davidson. Strap was ordered from StrapCulture.

Tell me what you think?


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

I love that Strap Culture skull/crossbones logo... I really need to buy one of their straps for my watches.


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

G-Man-DK said:


> sellers also claims that it's a genuine ETA 6497..*Historic Swiss made 'Unitas' 6497-2 mechanical movement (as found in Panerai, IWC etc)
> *, If the guys in here, who knows about things are right.
> Then it's a clone movement. That's not OK! it's a direct fraud.


What evidence do you have that this movement is fake?


----------



## SquishyPanda (Mar 13, 2008)

Bet Homage parts are definitely not from eBay seller Alpha-Time:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=198460

Long story short:


> Found another issue with the Alpha-time case. I just tried to put a movement in, and it sits unevenly. I checked with a micrometer: The 3:00 side of the dial shelf (if you lay the case face down) is .2mm higher than the 9:00 side. The stem won't go in this way. I'm definitely sucking up the $10 shipping back to HK to return this case and I'll send the other dial along with it. And never order anything from Alpha-time Again.


Auction picture showed bars, but bars not included. Auction for a 47mm dial did not specify that it only fit a 47mm Radiomir case, not a Luminor case. Will see how seller's refund policy is.


----------



## 98GPF (Mar 14, 2007)

Looks like I missed the boat on getting an homage. Now I have to get rich and buy a real one.


----------



## Legmaker72 (Aug 16, 2006)

Officine,
Please tell me that is a 47 mm? That puppy looks huge! I'm waiting patiently for my 44mm from him. Hopefully soon...And a sweet strap from OldSkool. (by the way, hows that coming along?)


----------



## tykel (Sep 9, 2007)

98GPF said:


> Looks like I missed the boat on getting an homage. Now I have to get rich and buy a real one.


Why is that there are plenty of guys to order one from. Go ask Ray Knight, he has the best quality homage watches on the market.

T


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

tykel said:


> Why is that there are plenty of guys to order one from. Go ask Ray Knight, he has the best quality homage watches on the market.


Actually...
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=198737


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

Aww...man...I was agonizing over what to get Chris to make for me...waiting too long...


----------



## gpjoe (May 21, 2008)

jPhoenix said:


> Sorry about the 20, pictures... I'm assuming your referring to my post, since it was about 20. I'll reign it in next time.


I enjoyed 'em.

Nice strap, BTW.


----------



## siddhartha (Feb 15, 2006)

Here's my Ray Knight Cali-dial/Unitas, on a Red12 strap:


























Both guys do such great work, I'm not sure which one makes the watch!

I am really impressed with both of these guys-and that strap is not coming off anytime soon!

Chris


----------



## knowell (Nov 4, 2008)

GuySie said:


> Just did a small photoshoot of my Marina Militare destro titanium. Click on these pics for links to the Flickr pages, where you can see the full size pics, or click directly to the Flickr set.


hey ive been looking for a titanium panerai homage piece. where did you get yours???


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

siddhartha said:


> Here's my Ray Knight Cali-dial/Unitas, on a Red12 strap:


Man, the more I see those california dials the more I want a 1936 homage. Actually, this wristshot I found via google sold me on the model (no idea who'se pic this is, though. My apologies to the owner. And I suspect this is a _real_ 1936):










I would _love_ wearing that with a suit. I'm just not sure if my wrist is up for a 47mm radiomir hom, I have the feeling they wear much larger than the 47mm luminor homages. Anyone here with small wrists (approx 15cm/6"?) who would care to enlighten me?

I'm also having a slight bit of an ethical dilemma with the cali dial. I've always thought that without the numerous Panerai markings on a watch, I was not wearing a replica but a watch that had the same aesthetic appeal to me - but without the price tag. I might be skirting the moral edges, and probably trampling over intellectual property laws, but at least I wasn't trying to impress other people with a brandname watch I didn't have. Thing is, the cali dials _are_ sterile on actual Panerai's. There's nothing to distinguish them from a homage piece until you look at the crown or the back. Where does that leave me?...


----------



## PeterFromSanDiego (Oct 20, 2008)

knowell said:


> hey ive been looking for a titanium panerai homage piece. where did you get yours???


I second that. Been looking dearly for a titanium homage.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

PeterFromSanDiego said:


> I second that. Been looking dearly for a titanium homage.


I'll answer publicly, as I PM'd him prior to your second. I got the watch from seller Helenarou, who was well known as an eBay homage seller here but who'se account has been shut down. He/she/they have the account Marinawatch now, but don't seem to be stocking nearly as many watches as before. I haven't seen the ti version up for sale again yet. You could message him/her/them directly on eBay and ask for the Ti models and try to make a deal.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Just spotted on eBay: a new combo of dial and movement in a luminor homage case. Could it be that they're trying to get out from under Panerai's heel by using the cases for non-homage watches?

http://cgi.ebay.nl/44mm-Marina-Mili...hZ018QQcategoryZ31387QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem










Impressively enough, this watch is supposed to have an _'__Automatic mechanical 6497 Unitas movement, Automatic-winding (power reserve when in motion)'_

... right. When did ETA develop their automatic version of the 6497 with date? :think:
And the best is ofcourse that this Unitas movement is supposedly...










... from Japan


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

GuySie said:


> Just spotted on eBay: a new combo of dial and movement in a luminor homage case. Could it be that they're trying to get out from under Panerai's heel by using the cases for non-homage watches?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.nl/44mm-Marina-Mili...hZ018QQcategoryZ31387QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


Considering the seconds hand and date window are sooooo close from the central hands, I'd say it's the same tiny crappy movement as on my Military MkV :think:










But I could be wrong...
If someone could open&confirm :think:


----------



## PeterFromSanDiego (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I figured it would be someone from Evilbay. The titanium just looks so much better than stainless steel IMO. And I did come across the Take Urban brand homages. I think the dial just has too much going with it. Now they did have one with a Bronze Bezel...only if they had one with a full bronze case. All you would do is switch out some things and bam! Solution to the Bronze interest thread!


----------



## stanford88 (Nov 4, 2008)

can someone please PM the sites for Ray Knight? Thanks!


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

stanford88 said:


> can someone please PM the sites for Ray Knight? Thanks!


Done.....:-!


----------



## DM001 (Jul 7, 2008)

Here are a few of my Ti Homage with its new strap.
A very nice Blue Alligator.. 

Cheers


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice combo DM001.....:-!


----------



## monstermoo (Oct 29, 2008)

OH NO!! I've just started getting back 'in to watches' and would have loved to buy one of the Luminor style models - ideally black PVD and with a second hand.

Looks like I'm just too late....o|

Bit of a strange example though - because I was hoping to get one that was water proof - to the extent where it could cope with going surfing!! (Maybe such an homage never existed anyway?!)

IF someone know if Davidsen and JOA are still making these can you PM me their details please?


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

I received the watches and at first appraisal the PVD cases are actually _very_ nice! No spots where the PVD rubbed off (but, as I thought, no sharp edges where the PVD might be thin to begin with) and that cool oldschool radiomir look on my wrist.

I'm going on a trip to Spain for a week but when I come back I'll pop a few pics for people. If the insides also match up to what I'm seeing on the outside, Roling has fixed the mediocre reputation I've assigned to him in the past. These look _good_. So far.



GuySie said:


> With the apparent recent demise of Helenarou and Naples Watch, I started looking around eBay to see if any of the other sellers still had some appealing models. I was dissapointed by most of the remaining models, but Roling had one that caught my eye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaem (Oct 8, 2008)

I just receive my 2nd MM from 'roling'. The first was 43mm Lum-style with white numbers and minute's markers, this one is 45mm Rad-style with California dial. I've ordered new straps for them from Taikonaut, so I'll post photos later.
I have also 44mm Lum-style from 'alpha-time', strap was changed for genuine python:









I could say, that 'roling's' cases are very well finished, better than other ebayers (compared with alpha-time, helenarou and other one, I forgot his name:-s), he has very good prices and quick delivery.


----------



## djb5118 (Nov 6, 2008)

could someone please pm me a quick rundown of who all mods these, what they can do, and some prices/contact info?

i may purchase one on ebay and have it modded to suit my needs instead of going full-on custom. it seems like roling has the best quality on ebay, is this correct?


----------



## G-Man-DK (Aug 7, 2008)

Just got e-mail from JOA....my watch that i orderd 3 weeks ago, has just finished.... 7-10 days, it should be here... :-!


Oh, also orderd a dark brown crock strap, plus some tubes.......from panatime....

Really cant wait :-d

i'll be back with a review (positive i hope) when i recieve the goods :-!


----------



## DBis (Aug 8, 2008)

How do I order from Ray Knight!


----------



## Proxi (Sep 23, 2008)

DBis said:


> How do I order from Ray Knight!


Ho does not make homages any more


----------



## DBis (Aug 8, 2008)

HOw can that be? just days ago discussions were ongoing about his work and deliveries? What gives???


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

DBis said:


> HOw can that be? just days ago discussions were ongoing about his work and deliveries? What gives???


He only does "customizations" now. He makes/sells a brand new line of watches now, called LUM-TEC.


----------



## G-Man-DK (Aug 7, 2008)

BTW, anyone know how many seconds the 6497-1 can be adjusted on the little arm (whats the correct word in english, regulator?)............ +/-15sek ???


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

G-Man-DK said:


> BTW, anyone know how many seconds the 6497-1 can be adjusted on the little arm (whats the correct word in english, regulator?)............ +/-15sek ???


The regulator is very sensitive. Don't touch it unless it's on a timer. from top to bottom about +/- 15 minutes/day! minutes... careful


----------



## G-Man-DK (Aug 7, 2008)

Ray Knight said:


> The regulator is very sensitive. Don't touch it unless it's on a timer. from top to bottom about +/- 15 minutes/day! minutes... careful


Oh, thats a lot....

It's just because i noticed on the pictures JOA sendt of my assembled watch, that the little regulator had been given a notch up...
Guess it was a slow-beater :-d








https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=139658&d=1225994829


----------



## anfro (Nov 7, 2008)

I just purchased a homage from roling on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230306514625&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&viewitem=&salenotsupported

Anyone have this one? After reading these posts about band quality, I have decided I want a new strap. I have never bought a strap before and am new to the watch game so I wanted some advice.

I am looking for a brown strap, I really like the strap culture straps with the skull and crossbones, the legend series I guess.

My question is, what size should I buy? Do all of the ones on strap culture fit? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*New pics*

With day light.
































































I finally captured the real colour/texture of the strap


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: New pics*



Reno said:


> With day light.
> I finally captured the real colour/texture of the strap


The strap looks good. :-!

You really need a black PVD buckle.


----------



## corten (Sep 8, 2008)

I would like to find out if JOA still making homages? Would like to get one...


----------



## G-Man-DK (Aug 7, 2008)

Got my JOA 111 today...

And WHAT a quality lift, compared to the one i got from Exclusive Watches on ebay....

Better pics will come......just did a few fast.

(Also updated sig with the JOA logo)


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

You will need a 24mm strap. Most on that site are made for these watches. Not sure what strap I would go with on that watch but the skys the limit. You can get almost anything you want from the various strap sites like Carter Straps, Red12, or Strap Culture. If you want, go over to the StrapUSeek forum and post a pic of the watch. I'm sure you'll get plenty of help.
I am interested in seeing if that power indicator actually functions. Let us know what you think.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: New pics*



RGRAY said:


> The strap looks good. :-!
> 
> You really need a black PVD buckle.


:thanks RGRAY
and thanks again for the link |>

Yup.
PVD buckle is the next step ;-)


----------



## Jaem (Oct 8, 2008)

GuySie said:


> Just spotted on eBay: a new combo of dial and movement in a luminor homage case. Could it be that they're trying to get out from under Panerai's heel by using the cases for non-homage watches?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.nl/44mm-Marina-Mili...hZ018QQcategoryZ31387QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


I won one piece in auction on 'bay' for $8,50 + P&P $25. Quality is like a price. Case is brushed, but edges on case's down side and bottom are too sharp. Dial is blue and looks better, than on presented pics. Strap is fixed with springbars, no with screwes and has massive buckle (thicker than usually). 
For this price it is a good base for customization.


----------



## anfro (Nov 7, 2008)

66Cooper said:


> You will need a 24mm strap. Most on that site are made for these watches. Not sure what strap I would go with on that watch but the skys the limit. You can get almost anything you want from the various strap sites like Carter Straps, Red12, or Strap Culture. If you want, go over to the StrapUSeek forum and post a pic of the watch. I'm sure you'll get plenty of help.
> I am interested in seeing if that power indicator actually functions. Let us know what you think.


So any will do on the strap culture site? When I get it I will post some pics. I sure hope that power reserve dial works!


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

Panatime (dot com) has some nice straps, too, and are a little cheaper.


----------



## corten (Sep 8, 2008)

and I have a problem - which one to choose - brushed SS case or polished one (I mean JOA watch...)?

on our Polish watch forum it is said that polished cases of watches often get scratched only from looking on....


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm in the same boat. Torn between brushed or polished. I really want oxidized Ti but cant find anyone that sells them. I will have to get a case and have it done by whoever does that kind of stuff.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

anfro said:


> So any will do on the strap culture site? When I get it I will post some pics. I sure hope that power reserve dial works!


One small detail, I've had a lot of problems getting custom straps to fit on 44mm luminor watches. My Helenarou case has been especially rough on straps, scratching them to hell (sharp case side coupled with thick leather), but I had to drill out straps for my Roling case to get them to fit there too.


----------



## robalon (Mar 28, 2008)

corten said:


> and I have a problem - which one to choose - brushed SS case or polished one (I mean JOA watch...)?
> 
> on our Polish watch forum it is said that polished cases of watches often get scratched only from looking on....


I have the polished Joa one, probably less elegant and more sporty ( easier to repair scratches ) .

Which is impressive is the thickness of the crystal and the AR .

The truth is that I preffer 111 hommages brushed and radiomir ones with a polished finish .( Look my precista italian )


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

I hear ya. If I were to go with a Radiomir, it would be chrome. I feel the cases and all are more elegant and look nicer polished. More of a dress watch. I think I just made up my mind Thanks!


----------



## anfro (Nov 7, 2008)

GuySie said:


> One small detail, I've had a lot of problems getting custom straps to fit on 44mm luminor watches. My Helenarou case has been especially rough on straps, scratching them to hell (sharp case side coupled with thick leather), but I had to drill out straps for my Roling case to get them to fit there too.


Thank you for the info. Is there any particular band manufacturer that works well with the Rolings? I prefer to get one and just slap it on without having to do anything ;-).


----------



## Jaem (Oct 8, 2008)

anfro said:


> Thank you for the info. Is there any particular band manufacturer that works well with the Rolings? I prefer to get one and just slap it on without having to do anything ;-).


 I have very good experience with Taikonaut straps. On 'bay' look for seller 'strapblog'.


----------



## ParePaw (Sep 11, 2008)

I am new here... 
I have been looking around for a homage. I have seen some "RXW posiedon" and "plasmir milgraph" that are going for $$$$.00. (i think these are expensive for homages) anyone here have experience with these LE homages?? any advise ???
Thanks,
---RRR


----------



## camdensq (May 15, 2008)

ParePaw said:


> I am new here...
> I have been looking around for a homage. I have seen some "RXW posiedon" and "plasmir milgraph" that are going for $$$$.00. (i think these are expensive for homages) anyone here have experience with these LE homages?? any advise ???
> Thanks,
> ---RRR


 Welcome, read one of my previous post. I puplished a comparative of different option. Note that Ray Knight (mentionned with Joa as the best homage watchmaker) stopped to build homage and make now only customization.


----------



## stanford88 (Nov 4, 2008)

how do I contact JOA for a homage?


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

I promised I would post review and pics when I received my Roling PVD Radiomirs, homages to the Panerai 292 ceramic black seal edition. I received them 2 weeks ago and haven't had time to take pics until now. I had 2: one sterile, one with a MM text and blue coated glass. I would've said anti-reflective, except it wasn't. I was really simply a blue layer on the glass. Sadly, after 1 week of vacationing in Spain - where the watch excelled - the blue coated watch died when my housemate accidentally dropped it on a tiled floor. Sucks, but hey... It was just $80 inc overseas shipping - I'll live.

So, first lesson: these crystals crack when dropped on tiles from 3 feet high . Hehehehe... Okay, the watches are pretty decent at first viewing. As with most eBay homages, they were shipped in an envelope with some bubble wrap. They have closed backs so I haven't examined the movements, and against my own advice I have yet to crack it open and examine all the screws (after my previous eBay homage experiences I recommend this to everyone: my previous Roling had a screw fall out and block the mainspring, my Helenarou had a swan neck adjustor just swimming around the case).

The case seems decent. There are not as many sharp edges where the coating might come off when compared to the luminor case (whereas my luminor Roling is already showing steel on edges) which makes it easier to get an even coating on the watch. Still, the luminor looked good at first too - it takes a while for the coating to wear off on the weak spots. It's a pretty matte tint of black, very appealing to me. No problems here. You won't be making anyone think this is ceramic though, the shade is very different.

The glass is flat. I'm not sure if the 292 has a flat or a domed vintage style crystal, but this is definitely flat. It's mineral, but I knew that beforehand.

The crown on this one is not great. On the broken watch it was fine, but on this one the crown can be pulled out to set the watch - but it won't go back in. Only while screwing down the crown do you hear it click back in. But while screwing it down you're still setting the watch... which makes it rather trial & error to set. I just tried setting it a few times until it was acceptable and haven't let it run down to keep it at the right time :roll:. I could probably get this fixed at a local watchmaker for a little money - I hope. Still, it screws down quite nicely and there seems to be no problems with the PVD coating here.

The dial is... strange. I'm not sure why but I get the feeling either the dial is in at an angle (impossible, since there's a second hand at 3) or the 12 and 6 were cut out tilted. I just can't help but shake the feeling that the dial is not on straight. You only see if it you're really looking at it head-on (at an angle, it's no problem) so I can live with it, but it's nagging at me. Lume is usual MM homage lume. Crap. Nuff said. Love the sterile look though.

The wire lugs were disappointing. I replaced the standard strap (which was actually not that bad! I've seen much, much, much worse on homages) with a Bob's carbon fiber radiomir strap from eBay, but had a lot of problems getting the new strap on. The screws were hard to get tightened enough to hold the lugs (I popped the lugs off my wrist a few times the first day), without getting the feeling you were driving them too far. I would not like to repeatedly swap straps on these - definitely set and forget.

Now, on to the pics. They're not great. Like my Antea pics, we're talking jury rigged lightbox (lamp shade on a file cabinet), on-camera flash (radio triggers are _still_ out of juice), not properly cleaned watch (microfiber cloth somewhere in the moving boxes - no idea where)... but I think they give a fairly good indication of the looks.







And if you're wondering how jury rigged the photoshoot was...


:-x


----------



## 98GPF (Mar 14, 2007)

Got my 47mm MM Luminor homage in the mail yesterday. So far, pretty pleased with it for the price. I want to get a new strap from panatime, but other than that, no complaints. One question: how do I know when it's fully wound?


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

98GPF said:


> Got my 47mm MM Luminor homage in the mail yesterday. So far, pretty pleased with it for the price. I want to get a new strap from panatime, but other than that, no complaints. One question: how do I know when it's fully wound?


Just keep winding and when the resistance suddenly jumps up (like, surprise, a spring that's all wound up) you're done. It's pretty hard to overwind a 6497, you'd have to push it through a lot of resistance.


----------



## PeterFromSanDiego (Oct 20, 2008)

Super nice watch! Looks clean and love the bootleg photo booth.

Now any of you open a Marina Militare before? I have one and want to try and customize the face. But I don't have the tool(s) to open it. Anyone have any alternatives?


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

PeterFromSanDiego said:


> Super nice watch! Looks clean and love the bootleg photo booth.
> 
> Now any of you open a Marina Militare before? I have one and want to try and customize the face. But I don't have the tool(s) to open it. Anyone have any alternatives?


Thanks!

You don't need any tools, either the duct tape or the sticky ball method will work. Duct tape method: wad up a bunch of duct tape, apply one entirely sticky side to the watch. Turn counter clockwise.
Ball method: find a ball made of sticky plastic, like those squash balls or a toy ball, the one that feels like it's hard to turn if you press it against a window. Push against case back. Turn counter clockwise.

Do tell us how your movement was fitted in the case when you dismantle it; my Helenarou and Roling luminors had different systems! I'm curious to see what else is out there.


----------



## abrcrombe (Aug 29, 2008)

Looking on the bay, I have seen some newer sellers. Militarytime and chceo. Anyone have any experience with either of these sellers, and how their product compares to rolings? Thanks in advance!


----------



## 98GPF (Mar 14, 2007)

I got mine from Militarytime. I have nothing to compare it to, but it's nice and came in a decent box.


----------



## Jaem (Oct 8, 2008)

abrcrombe said:


> Looking on the bay, I have seen some newer sellers. Militarytime and chceo. Anyone have any experience with either of these sellers, and how their product compares to rolings? Thanks in advance!


I have 45mm Rad-style and 44mm Lumi-style from 'roling' and 'militarytime' (each kind from each seller). IMO R has better cases and casebacks - they are better finished, without sharp edges. 45mm from MT has caseback from 47mm case, so it covers lug-wire's srews. Luminosity is the same - only on hands and very pure. 
Accurasy of movements is comparable - 5-10 sec/day. Power reserve: R - 50-51 hours, MT more than 57 hours.


----------



## abrcrombe (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey thanks for your input Jaem and 98GPF.


----------



## porkdog324 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi All

maybe someone can help.

The stem of my homage does not work, I cannot wind or set the time it just rotates. It has the CN6497.

Oh yeah, the whole stem comes out too.

Its probably junk now eh?

Thanks,
Brent


----------



## DavidB1191 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have had my JOA 111 for a couple of weeks. Went with the brushed because I prefer it to polished. Looks great! Highly recommended.
About the watch. I joined this site after I stumbled on it researching a Pan Hommage. (Full disclosure, I own a PAM 164 and it is a real nice watch,but have struggled with the cost to value ratio) There were a lot of nice reviews of JOA watches, and my feelings are the same. Great workmanship, nice clean look and absolutely unbelievable lume! One very minor complaint, the lever on the crown guard is a little loose.

Does the JOA match the actual PAM? No. 
Is it a great watch at 1/10th the price? YES! I am wearing it right now.
Good luck.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

porkdog324 said:


> The stem of my homage does not work, I cannot wind or set the time it just rotates. It has the CN6497. Oh yeah, the whole stem comes out too. Its probably junk now eh?


The stem on a 6497 is held by a tiny, tiny screw. If that screw comes undone (and as I've said before, putting screws into movements is not something the Chinese seem to excel in) the whole stem comes out. It's a necessary step to remove your movement and dial, I've done it a few times.

Theoretically, you should just pop open the caseback, push the stem back into place and then fasten the screw to secure the stem again. However... if the screw comes too loose parts of the movement in the 6497 won't connect to the stem again (I'm not sure how that works, actually. Not a watchmaker) and you won't be able to wind or set the watch. Which might be what you're already experiencing now. In that case you're looking at a trip to a watchmaker. Or a box back to the seller, if you just received it - this is obviously a faulty watch.

Oh, and don't force the stem in, be gentle! There's another part of the movement you can apparently :-x:-x:-x:-x up good if you just crush the stem in. Then your watch _is_ junk.


----------



## porkdog324 (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Guysie

Yeah, she is toast. I'll probably save up to get a quality homage or get this one refitted with proper Swiss parts,

Thanks again,
Brent



GuySie said:


> The stem on a 6497 is held by a tiny, tiny screw. If that screw comes undone (and as I've said before, putting screws into movements is not something the Chinese seem to excel in) the whole stem comes out. It's a necessary step to remove your movement and dial, I've done it a few times.
> 
> Theoretically, you should just pop open the caseback, push the stem back into place and then fasten the screw to secure the stem again. However... if the screw comes too loose parts of the movement in the 6497 won't connect to the stem again (I'm not sure how that works, actually. Not a watchmaker) and you won't be able to wind or set the watch. Which might be what you're already experiencing now. In that case you're looking at a trip to a watchmaker. Or a box back to the seller, if you just received it - this is obviously a faulty watch.
> 
> Oh, and don't force the stem in, be gentle! There's another part of the movement you can apparently :-x:-x:-x:-x up good if you just crush the stem in. Then your watch _is_ junk.


----------



## JHG722 (Jul 21, 2008)

Figured I'd add pix of my Ray Knight Radiomir Homage. I apologize for picture quality, as I used my 3.2 MP camera phone haha. Strap is from Panatime:


----------



## WatchFan1 (Jul 3, 2006)

...bought it 1.5 year ago just to try if my thinner wrist could handle 44 Luminor size. ($80 shipped + $20 for carbon strap)
It did fit just fine and I got used to it in 2-3 days....and I bought AP ROO instead :-d 
Original leather strap was lousy. Bought the carbon and this brown one from Panatime. Transformed the look and feel of the watch 'significantly'.

(Finally bought my first Panerai last week though)
This homage GMT is running like a champ within 1-2 seconds per day...I am pretty shocked actually.
It makes for a great 'beater' when I do not have to worry about getting a ding or scratch on any of my better
watches. (I am one of those guys that wears a watch 24/7.)


----------



## WatchFan1 (Jul 3, 2006)

BTW, can anyone recommend someone that can re-lumme this dial and hands shown above
with SuperLuminova? I know it is not as easy to do as 'sandwich dial', but if anyone is doing
this type of modification / improvement - please let me know.
TIA.


----------



## prince of time (Feb 2, 2008)

Okay, so can someone clarify something for me please! Is it a trademark or copyright infringement to have a California Dial on ANY watch? 

I recently have become enamored (sp?) with that dial and am searching for aftermarket dials with that layout, but am not having much luck. 

My dream would be a marathon SAR with California dial, almost an homage to the old Tudor models I see pictures of... Thoughts anyone???


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

I doubt it, but I'm sure someone knows for sure. I think the "California" dials were used before Panerai started using them. Glycine makes a few watches that use them, even now. 

Your idea would be interesting, it's just a little hard for me to visualize...


----------



## DBis (Aug 8, 2008)

Search ebay for the dials. They have them in multiple sizes, but i doubt small enough for a SAR


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

filmjuicer said:


> I doubt it, but I'm sure someone knows for sure. I think the "California" dials were used before Panerai started using them.


I've seen pics of Rolex watches pre-Panerai era that had California dials, so they're definitely not PAM only.


----------



## malfun69 (Oct 22, 2008)

there's one pre-owned pan homage available recently on ebay. looks similar to the masterpieces of our homage watchmaker friends. if you are interested to look at, just PM me, i can help with item number.
but pls note that i am not affiliated with the seller whatsoever. i'm just new member who likes this forum especially reading this thread!:-!


----------



## doughboyr6 (Oct 13, 2008)

i just received my JOA. Its a big honkin watch. I'm gonna try wearing it today and see if i can get used to its size. If not, it might be in the FS forum. I hope I do end up liking it though.


----------



## CReid (Mar 19, 2008)

Can I just give a big |> to ebay seller "Roling", I bought a 45mm MM hommage a few weeks back and sadly the thread inside the crown stripped after a few days. One e-mail and a week later and Brian (aka Roling) shipped a brand new case at his own expense from China. Not bad service considering it was only a $100 watch in the first place. A big bonus was the case was totally sterile (the original had those faux OP markings) and there is plenty of thread on the crown and and crown tube.

Nice to get such good customer service in this day and age.

Regards


----------



## anfro (Nov 7, 2008)

Just got my MM from roling on ebay. Looks good so far. Only thing I dont like is the band, but I have seen a lot worse. The power reserve dial appears to be working and the fit and finish seems to be good. The Lume quality is poor on the numbers, slightly better on the hands. I think I am going to a brown band with this one.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Hmmm, kinda pissed off now. I was scouring ebay for MM parts and discovered some guy selling MMs... using my pics from Flickr - without asking me for permission.

Exhibit A:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280289788424
Check the preview pic and scroll down the auction for more pics.

Exhibit B:
 

__
https://flic.kr/p/2639742330


__
https://flic.kr/p/2276815945

It doesn't seem to matter to him that my watch is titanium and on a custom strap (He even edited out the stitching on my custom Fatboy strap), unlike the watch he's actually selling. I don't much mind the use of my pics for non commercial stuff, but using them to auction an entirely different watch? That's just wrong.

Update: I contacted the seller and he apologized and would remove the photo's. He didn't realize there was copyright on Flickr images and was using them until he could take new pics. I still don't agree with the last practice, as I feel auctions should use photo's of the actual object being sold, but I'm glad this was sorted out quickly.


----------



## Krnbk2 (May 13, 2008)

Just finished a few custom 44mm's b-)


----------



## FrogFan (Sep 22, 2007)

Krnbk2,

Do you have any more of these available? I noticed one on the sales forum is already gone. PM with more information.

Thanks


----------



## Krnbk2 (May 13, 2008)

pm sent!


----------



## corten (Sep 8, 2008)

can I ask for PM with details as well? ? ?


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Thats kewl w/back plate painted black :-!


----------



## mene_menelaou (Nov 28, 2008)

Roling is no longer a registered user on ebay, Do you know if he is using another user name?


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

jakisbck said:


> Thats kewl w/back plate painted black :-!


Agreed. I've been looking around eBay to find some PVD Seagull 3600 movements, which appear to be drop-in replacements for the 6497 clones. But I think this one is a real SOPROD swiss piece...


----------



## USER876 (Feb 15, 2007)

mene_menelaou said:


> Roling is no longer a registered user on ebay, Do you know if he is using another user name?


might be








( 00 )


----------



## Krnbk2 (May 13, 2008)

GuySie said:


> Agreed. I've been looking around eBay to find some PVD Seagull 3600 movements, which appear to be drop-in replacements for the 6497 clones. But I think this one is a real SOPROD swiss piece...


Yes this is a Swiss 6497, Cotes de Geneve, Swirl polished winding gears, Flame Blued screws, PVD coating :-!


----------



## anfro (Nov 7, 2008)

mene_menelaou said:


> Roling is no longer a registered user on ebay, Do you know if he is using another user name?


Really? I just bought from him with plans of getting another.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

anfro said:


> Really? I just bought from him with plans of getting another.


Wouldn't surprise me if it's part of the Panerai crackdown on the homages. If you're looking for one, now would probably be the time to buy...
I also don't think that Siawatch is Roling, as his auctions looked much simpler - unless he used the identity switch to update his looks.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

GuySie said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if it's part of the Panerai crackdown on the homages. If you're looking for one, now would probably be the time to buy...
> I also don't think that Siawatch is Roling, as his auctions looked much simpler - unless he used the identity switch to update his looks.


There is a good chance that Siawatch was formerly known as alpha-time on the bay. Alot of the pics look familiar...


----------



## strikeinsilence (Oct 17, 2008)

Heres my new Davidsen, on a Red12 Strap


----------



## malfun69 (Oct 22, 2008)

JOA homage arrives today.
Regattare Day-Date landed last week.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

OK, I'll wade in these deep waters... I'm showing 41 pages in this thread, and I'm only up through about 12 at the moment, so I hope this hasn't been covered already.

I'm toying with building my own - or perhaps having built - custom homage, around a particular 6497 movement. I see that empty cases are pretty common on ePay... are there any to avoid, or are they typically coming from the same place? Ideally, I'd like to find a 44mm w/o the crown guard thing, preferably in Ti, but woudn't overlook the right polished SS or even matte black case. The final execution will be a subdued skeletonized movement, so I don't want to detract from the point of the whole exercise.

So, with that in mind, what should I be looking for as a starting point?

Thanks in advance,

Clair


----------



## tantra_204 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi, I am new here and I have been reading about panerai homage. I am interested in purchasing either from joa or ray knight as they have been known to make the best quality homage. Can I get ray knight and joa's website? Thank you very much.b-)


----------



## malfun69 (Oct 22, 2008)

tantra_204 said:


> Hi, I am new here and I have been reading about panerai homage. I am interested in purchasing either from joa or ray knight as they have been known to make the best quality homage. Can I get ray knight and joa's website? Thank you very much.b-)


just sent you a PM.
cheers.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

TicTocTach said:


> Ideally, I'd like to find a 44mm w/o the crown guard thing, preferably in Ti,


Hmm, I don't know if those exist! Not from the homage producers, AFAIK. The crown guard is pretty much a distinguishing factor for the case and not attaching it would mean 2 pretty obvious holes in the side of your case.


----------



## malfun69 (Oct 22, 2008)

mene_menelaou said:


> Roling is no longer a registered user on ebay, Do you know if he is using another user name?


check this out :-!

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=209224


----------



## DBis (Aug 8, 2008)

It looks like alpha_time just got pulled from ebay yesterday. To bad as they had nice watches and dials for sale... The saga continues


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

I bought one one from him on ebay a few days ago. Just in time...


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

malfun69 said:


> check this out :-!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=209224


Well, I guess that settles another mystery. Too bad, Brian was a good seller!


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

GuySie said:


> Hmm, I don't know if those exist! Not from the homage producers, AFAIK. The crown guard is pretty much a distinguishing factor for the case and not attaching it would mean 2 pretty obvious holes in the side of your case.


Frankly, I haven't seen one (in Ti) either, but they seem to exist without the guard in SS so I figured... maybe? If plain+Ti isn't available, I may just go with PVD black or something similar.

I think if I get any more detailed in what I'm looking for, I should probably put the post in the Watchmaking subforum...

Clair


----------



## djb5118 (Nov 6, 2008)

there are still a few MM sellers on eBay...i just ordered from Military Time last week.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

TicTocTach said:


> Frankly, I haven't seen one (in Ti) either, but they seem to exist without the guard in SS so I figured... maybe?


The only ones I've seen without the guard are the ones used by companies that make entire watches, like the Alpha:
http://www.alpha-watch.com/details.php?myid=352

But I've never seen a case without a crown guard for sale on its own on eBay or anything...


----------



## Jäckel (Aug 20, 2008)

Can you give me the links, too?

I'm very interested!


----------



## djb5118 (Nov 6, 2008)

Jäckel said:


> Can you give me the links, too?
> 
> I'm very interested!


which links?


----------



## Krnbk2 (May 13, 2008)

New one I just finished. Cali Dial with custom lume, PVD asian hight beat movement, Ceramic type PVD case.


----------



## mikee (Aug 23, 2006)

Krnbk2 said:


> New one I just finished. Cali Dial with custom lume, PVD asian hight beat movement, Ceramic type PVD case.


 very nice K! i like that strap :-!
_


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Krnbk2 said:


> New one I just finished. Cali Dial with custom lume, PVD asian hight beat movement, Ceramic type PVD case.


When you say ceramic type, does that mean it has a ceramic layer on it or the PVD is just made to look like ceramic?


----------



## Krnbk2 (May 13, 2008)

GuySie said:


> When you say ceramic type, does that mean it has a ceramic layer on it or the PVD is just made to look like ceramic?


Its a glossy PVD finish that looks like ceramic. most pvd finishes are applied over a bead blasted surface but when it is put over a polished surface it looks like ceramic almost :-!


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Krnbk2 said:


> Its a glossy PVD finish that looks like ceramic. most pvd finishes are applied over a bead blasted surface but when it is put over a polished surface it looks like ceramic almost :-!


Ah. Do they have radiomir cases in that look? My PVD radiomirs are matte.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Krnbk2 said:


> New one I just finished. Cali Dial with custom lume, PVD asian hight beat movement, Ceramic type PVD case.


Out of curiosity, do you coat the cases & movements yourself, do you have that done locally, or do you buy them like that ready to go? I like the look of the PVD movements, and wouldn't mind using something like that in a project some time. Assuming I don't kill the first two watches I'm going to tinker with soon...

Clair


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

TicTocTach said:


> Out of curiosity, do you coat the cases & movements yourself, do you have that done locally, or do you buy them like that ready to go? I like the look of the PVD movements, and wouldn't mind using something like that in a project some time. Assuming I don't kill the first two watches I'm going to tinker with soon...
> 
> Clair


I am also interested to find out. I am guessing a base Swiss ETA could also be coated?


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

GuySie said:


> Ah. Do they have radiomir cases in that look? My PVD radiomirs are matte.


Some ceramic watches have a high polish look. The Panerai ceramic watches have a very matte finish though.


----------



## ParePaw (Sep 11, 2008)

ceramic type PVD case?
is this identical to gunmetal finish?
it looks very good. (custom?)

---Ritche RR


----------



## mrvectrex (Dec 3, 2008)

I note that militarytime - an ebay seller of Marina Militare watches - has now been kicked off ebay too 

I won an auction and had it canceled.

There are getting less and less places where you can get any Panerai homages from now...


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

My radiomir homage I won from Militarytime just arrived today but unfortuntely its at the post office. Delivery from HK to Cali was 7 days alltogether. Sad that I won't be able to get another one from them. :-(



mrvectrex said:


> I note that militarytime - an ebay seller of Marina Militare watches - has now been kicked off ebay too
> 
> I won an auction and had it canceled.
> 
> There are getting less and less places where you can get any Panerai homages from now...


----------



## PeterFromSanDiego (Oct 20, 2008)

There are still sellers on ebay who sell MM's. And as I see our outlets to buy these watches dwindling, I don't think it will be impossible to find. Especially in forums like this, folks are always buying and selling. But what is really difficult to find is a titanium version. Seems like PVD/SS/BRUSH are all abundant.


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Well here's my very first MM from Militarytime. Sadly, I didn't receive the one that I bidded on and won. I expected to receive the black dial, but instead was shipped a glossy bluish dial which has a horrible glare when viewed from an angle. Other than that, it's a great looking time piece for $50 shipped.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

TicTocTach said:


> Out of curiosity, do you coat the cases & movements yourself, do you have that done locally, or do you buy them like that ready to go? I like the look of the PVD movements, and wouldn't mind using something like that in a project some time. Assuming I don't kill the first two watches I'm going to tinker with soon...
> 
> Clair


If you don't mind it not being swiss, these Seagulls pop up on eBay every once in a while:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...13&ih=019&category=57720&ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice... although it looks like the PVD process coats the jewels as well, and that takes some of the visual appeal out of it. Still, it would make an interesting combo.

I need to keep surfing and find a US (or direct) source for those movements. Whoever is selling them on ebay must have a source, and be selling them at a profit. OFrei's has quite a few Chinese movements, and they're crazy cheap - I mean, affordable... b-)

Clair


----------



## PeterFromSanDiego (Oct 20, 2008)

GuySie said:


> If you don't mind it not being swiss, these Seagulls pop up on eBay every once in a while:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...13&ih=019&category=57720&ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1


This would be awesome for a true phantom job on a Homage. Oh man!


----------



## Krnbk2 (May 13, 2008)

TicTocTach said:


> Out of curiosity, do you coat the cases & movements yourself, do you have that done locally, or do you buy them like that ready to go? I like the look of the PVD movements, and wouldn't mind using something like that in a project some time. Assuming I don't kill the first two watches I'm going to tinker with soon...
> 
> Clair


PVD coating on the movement is done by my PVD shop. I disassemble the movement and prep it for coating, have i coated, reassemble and regulate. I alos just recieved 10 more movements with PVD coating, cotes de geneve, polished gears, blued screws.

As for the cases, this one was already coated but I have access to DLC coatings as well.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

TicTocTach said:


> Nice... although it looks like the PVD process coats the jewels as well, and that takes some of the visual appeal out of it. Still, it would make an interesting combo.


I'm fairly sure that's just a trick of the light. PVDing the jewels would be a fairly stupid thing to do, and since these are PVD'd out of the factory I assume they do the coating while it's not yet assembled.

Now that I think about it, you're into skeletons right? They've also got a skeleton PVD movement. More ornate than you like, but the engraving seems prettier than the standard Chinese skeletons:


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

I saw that one when I visited the auction, and it does look better than some. After researching the PVD process for a while, I think I've talked myself out of using it to color already-assembled movements, although the coating is so thin (0.25-5.0 microns) I doubt it would affect operation of the movement, even if it could penetrate the space between the jewels. That said, I really like being able to see the color of the jewels, so it's not really a functional concern.

Back on topic, I'm looking forward to seeing how the roling MM I ordered the other day fits me. If I like the look, I'll keep pressing forward with my own homage plans for building one from eBay (or other sourced) parts. OFrei's has a decent selection of hands for the 6497/8, but none are very "interesting". More searching to do... and some work to convince my wife that I haven't come up with yet ANOTHER hobby. At least the parts for this one are smaller than my old cars...

Clair


----------



## crew (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm sorry if it's mentioned somewhere in these pages, but can someone tell me how the bands are replaced on lugless cases like this?

I've seen from other shots that screws hold the bars to the case, but is there a connection within the bar that allows it to fit thru the band?

Pictures would be great! :thanks


----------



## bertrandg (Nov 30, 2008)

militarytime said:


> I set up my own corner at priveate seller named "offload marina militare". interested join in


Hi,
How can i join it ?

Regards


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

crew said:


> I'm sorry if it's mentioned somewhere in these pages, but can someone tell me how the bands are replaced on lugless cases like this?
> I've seen from other shots that screws hold the bars to the case, but is there a connection within the bar that allows it to fit thru the band?


Yep. Depending on the model, either the bars are 2 seperate parts that don't touch (leaving space in the middle of the strap) or 2 parts that screw together. To attach a new strap you put the parts on either side of the strap, then slide into the case. And they do indeed get held to the case by tiny, tiny screws on the case.


----------



## ykalinin (Nov 23, 2008)

bertrandg said:


> Hi,
> How can i join it ?
> 
> Regards


http://www.jacksontse.com/


----------



## Krnbk2 (May 13, 2008)

GuySie said:


> I'm fairly sure that's just a trick of the light. PVDing the jewels would be a fairly stupid thing to do, and since these are PVD'd out of the factory I assume they do the coating while it's not yet assembled.
> 
> Now that I think about it, you're into skeletons right? They've also got a skeleton PVD movement. More ornate than you like, but the engraving seems prettier than the standard Chinese skeletons:


No tricks, Jewels are coated as well. When I send my movements out to be coated I don't remove the jewels as there is no reason to. You can even look at SOPROD swiss movements and they dont remove the jewels either. I am curious as to why you say its stupid though


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Krnbk2 said:


> No tricks, Jewels are coated as well. When I send my movements out to be coated I don't remove the jewels as there is no reason to. You can even look at SOPROD swiss movements and they dont remove the jewels either. I am curious as to why you say its stupid though


Wow. I really thought that the PVD layer would interfere with the workings of the jewels. My bad.


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

PVD, Rose Gold and Yellow Gold in one movement Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet:-!
K you got another email coming to you



Krnbk2 said:


> No tricks, Jewels are coated as well. When I send my movements out to be coated I don't remove the jewels as there is no reason to. You can even look at SOPROD swiss movements and they dont remove the jewels either. I am curious as to why you say its stupid though


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

I think the PVD is so thin, even if it got in to the jewel/spindle area it probably wouldn't affect how it works. From a purely visual standpoint, I'd like to see the little red jewels peeking out though. I guess there might be some way to cover them prior to the PVD process, but that's just a guess on my part. The only other way would be to coat the parts prior to jewel installation.

Clair


----------



## CReid (Mar 19, 2008)

TicTocTach said:


> I think the PVD is so thin, even if it got in to the jewel/spindle area it probably wouldn't affect how it works. From a purely visual standpoint, I'd like to see the little red jewels peeking out though. I guess there might be some way to cover them prior to the PVD process, but that's just a guess on my part. The only other way would be to coat the parts prior to jewel installation.
> 
> Clair


PVD is a *METAL* treatment, I suggest you go Google how Phase Vapour Deposition actually works, hence it will not effect the jewels on a movement. It actually causes a change in the surface structure of metal and is not a coating...

Regards


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

CReid said:


> PVD is a *METAL* treatment, I suggest you go Google how Phase Vapour Deposition actually works, hence it will not effect the jewels on a movement. It actually causes a change in the surface structure of metal and is not a coating...
> 
> Regards


I AM familiar with how Physical Vapor Deposition works. Key word: *Deposition.* As I noted in a previous post in this thread, the cocating is very thin - typically 0.25-5.0 microns. That said, I don't know if that extra thickness would be enough to affect bearing (jewel) clearances, or if the coating even gets in to the jewel/spindle bearing surface. My gut feeling is it's not a problem, but if the coating was too thick, it would be a problem.

Clair


----------



## CReid (Mar 19, 2008)

TicTocTach said:


> I AM familiar with how Physical Vapor Deposition works. Key word: *Deposition.* As I noted in a previous post in this thread, the cocating is very thin - typically 0.25-5.0 microns. That said, I don't know if that extra thickness would be enough to affect bearing (jewel) clearances, or if the coating even gets in to the jewel/spindle bearing surface. My gut feeling is it's not a problem, but if the coating was too thick, it would be a problem.
> 
> Clair


With PVD (and CVD) the vapour reacts with the metals surface, not the jewels etc. Only metal reacts to the PVD process as it's a chemical process, it won't react with things such as jewels, other metals etc, only the target material. Look here for good description of the PVD process:

http://www.azom.com/details.asp?ArticleID=1558

PVD'ing doesn't add any thickness to the target material, it just chemically changes the first few microns of the materials surface.

Regards


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Received my Helenarou/Marinawatch 1936 (Pam 249) homage today. Will post review and pics when I'm back in Amsterdam where my cam gear is.









_(obligatory crappy iPhone pic)_


----------



## DavidB1191 (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone know anything about this site or ykalinin?
Says they are 6497 Unitas movements. They look nice.
Thanks for feedback, Dave


----------



## Casawatch (Dec 11, 2008)

So where does one find these Marine Divers?


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Just finished putting this bad boy together. I think it turned out great. Definitely not run of the mill. Enjoy the pics!


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice combo! That green band works well, and the sandwich face looks great, too. Are the face and hand the same color but different levels of "flatness", or just different shades of the same color? Either way, the effect is nice. Is the case stainless or Ti?

Nice work! I'm feeling almost irresistably drawn to put my own together...

Clair


----------



## strikeinsilence (Oct 17, 2008)

Love it! Now where's the display back with blacked out movt?


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

TicTocTach said:


> Nice combo! That green band works well, and the sandwich face looks great, too. Are the face and hand the same color but different levels of "flatness", or just different shades of the same color? Either way, the effect is nice. Is the case stainless or Ti?
> 
> Nice work! I'm feeling almost irresistably drawn to put my own together...
> 
> Clair


Thanks! Number, dial and hands are all different colours. Numbers are a light grey, face is flat black and the hands are a gunmetal.

All in a Ti case.



> Love it! Now where's the display back with blacked out movt?


Unfortunately no PVD movement, but it may be in the plans.


----------



## UrbanFigaro (May 9, 2008)

blueradish said:


> Thanks! Number, dial and hands are all different colours. Numbers are a light grey, face is flat black and the hands are a gunmetal.
> 
> All in a Ti case.
> 
> Unfortunately no PVD movement, but it may be in the plans.


What, no lume shot? I'm not normally a fan of this style, but this is a gorgous mod.


----------



## djb5118 (Nov 6, 2008)

i recieved my Pam 249 homage and my luminor today from militarytime...ill get pics up sometime this weekend!


----------



## Krnbk2 (May 13, 2008)

CReid said:


> With PVD (and CVD) the vapour reacts with the metals surface, not the jewels etc. Only metal reacts to the PVD process as it's a chemical process, it won't react with things such as jewels, other metals etc, only the target material. Look here for good description of the PVD process:
> 
> http://www.azom.com/details.asp?ArticleID=1558
> 
> ...


Well after reading your link what you say is correct but not ALL of what it says applies to decorative PVD coatings. In this case, the Jewels are still Coated with the same material the bridges are coated with but the level of thickness is less then 3 microns.


----------



## Officine (Oct 4, 2008)

*Check out my JOA's and Davidsen*

Check out my PAM hommage watches. 
Enjoy!
Hrvoje


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

UrbanFigaro said:


> What, no lume shot? I'm not normally a fan of this style, but this is a gorgous mod.


No lume my friend. Lume to me is like the appendix...it serves no purpose. I have maybe been in one situation in my life where it has been so dark that I couldn't read my watch. Most times there is enough ambient lighting to tell the time. Lume is just another expense and time taker when building the watch.

Thanks for the props!


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

My new Swiss 6497 PVD Homage on a Green Iguana strap


----------



## outtatime (May 19, 2006)

Casawatch said:


> So where does one find these Marine Divers?


I would like to know some sources as well...found a couple online but I am skeptical of the quality. Would like to find one with a 6497 and sapphire...and I'd like a PVD as well.


----------



## bego (Dec 15, 2008)

For your info, bought a 47mm green california dial, with curved plastic top before on bay from Rolling. Its was shipped to US, without any watchbox,carton box wrapped only with bubble in envelop (try to save cost perhaps). The display back screwed out, and top glass cracked. Email was sent to request for replacement and yet I was told "No replacement after ship out" coz "damage might be made by customer's mishandling". 

I have taken my lesson:-(. Watch out when shop..


----------



## ykalinin (Nov 23, 2008)

ykalinin said:


> http://www.:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x.com/


I didn't mean to promote, simply posted the link the seller pm'd me, My apologies, didn't realize he should register as a seller first 



DavidB1191 said:


> Anyone know anything about this site or ykalinin?
> Says they are 6497 Unitas movements. They look nice.
> Thanks for feedback, Dave


Not affiliated w/ the site in any way, I just purchased a watch from this seller on eBay before everyone was kicked off and when I inquired about purchasing another on through email, he sent me the above link ^^^^


----------



## UrbanFigaro (May 9, 2008)

blueradish said:


> No lume my friend. Lume to me is like the appendix...it serves no purpose.


Ha! I feel the same way about numbered bezels! Unless I anticipate using the racheting bezel (i.e. diving) my divers stay home.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

UrbanFigaro said:


> Ha! I feel the same way about numbered bezels! Unless I anticipate using the racheting bezel (i.e. diving) my divers stay home.


Ah, I actually use those for general timing - not necessarily diving. I like to use whatever timekeeping ability my watch has for activities like cooking; if it's a bezel I use that, if it's a chrono I use that. I haven't had a ratrappante watch yet, but I imagine I could find some way to fit that into my life too


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

GuySie said:


> Received my Helenarou/Marinawatch 1936 (Pam 249) homage today. Will post review and pics when I'm back in Amsterdam where my cam gear is.


No proper photoshoot yet, but at least I can offer a better wristshot:


I'm very happy with how the 47mm case looks on my tiny wrist, though some friends have mentioned they think it's way too huge. IMHO the elegant wire lugs keep the watch from being too brutal.


----------



## JHG722 (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks huge.


----------



## WatchFan1 (Jul 3, 2006)

*(dial re-lume with white NoctiLumina not completed - Photoshop only)*
(Sapphire crystal, GMT with Swiss 25 jewels ETA 2836-2)

Wondering what the case would look like if it was PVD-d or DLC-d and engraved numbers would be also filled with NoctiLumina


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

WatchFan1 said:


> *(dial re-lume with white NoctiLumina not completed - Photoshop only)*
> (Sapphire crystal, GMT with Swiss 25 jewels ETA 2836-2)
> 
> Wondering what the case would look like if it was PVD-d or DLC-d and engraved numbers would be also filled with NoctiLumina


Pretty damn cool methinks!

Really like the movement holder :-!


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

WatchFan1 said:


> *(dial re-lume with white NoctiLumina not completed - Photoshop only)*
> (Sapphire crystal, GMT with Swiss 25 jewels ETA 2836-2)
> 
> Wondering what the case would look like if it was PVD-d or DLC-d and engraved numbers would be also filled with NoctiLumina


Looks nice! Where'd you get this one from?


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Very cool looking GMT. More info if you please. I'd say it would look pretty damn cool if it was PVD'ed. I have seen some Rolex Explorers (same bezel design as yours) with black PVD and red bezel insert. Looked awesome!


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Just got my Rolig 44mm Marina Militare PVD Power Reserve in today. I got this one to see if I even liked the Panerai style at all. In the grand scheme of things, the Panerai is a nice looking watch, but I felt that they were just WAY too big for me. All I can say is this one is definitely NOT too big for me. It's kind of thick, but I think it looks great on my wrist.










Yeah, it's not the typical clean dial, but I didn't really plan on keeping this watch intact... it was cheap enough that I was either going to sell it or turn it in to a project of my own. However, it's so nice, I think I'm going to keep it as-is, and put together a completely fresh homage of my own once I get the parts together. I may even go with a larger Radiomir case.

Anyway, here's a couple more shots...








Overall... Croc-print strap & PVD buckle are nice. The strap is about as stiff as a shoe though, so that may have to go.









Nice dial with sweep second, apparently functional power reserve ("charged" up when I wound it). Magnifier over the date window works well. Crown lock seems snug when locked, but wobbles a little when open. PVD coating seems uniform and nice. Crystal is certainly mineral, and is nearly flat.









Non-sterile solid case back is a little depressing, but shows 300m WR?? Hmmm... I'm guessing there's an automatic movement inside since the PR hasn't decreased since winding. EDIT: The PR appears to function accurately - after sitting for 8-10 hours, the PR needle has moved down an appropriate amount. Cool. I'll probably open this one up as soon as I can get a big rubber ball.









Lume is meh. I'll see if it gets better with different situations.

So there you go, I guess I'm officially hooked on these now, too...

Clair


----------



## Deucer (Oct 7, 2007)

Can someone PM me the JOA website info? 

TIA!


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

"TicToc" I'd say you got an auto for sure (99%). I'd be surprised, however, if that watch had any more than 30M water resistance--I think the 300M is more for "show" but who knows. I doubt the lume will get any better in other situations, either--the MMs I had usually had very poor lume. Although the hands were better than the dial, they usually faded in less than 10 minutes to be all but useless. The 44mm Luminor style seem like they will be big, but they wear very well. 

All in all, it looks like you got a nice watch, but you are right--most of the "stock" straps that come on those are pretty stiff! If you want a cheaper strap to swap it with, I'd check out Panatime.com or even just look in the WUS sales forum! Wear it in good health and keep us posted on it! |>|>


----------



## ParePaw (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello,
I am not sure if this should be in the "affordable" section, but I have owned a RXW for less than a month now, and it has not left my wrist yet. (it just feels much better than my nimo watch that I wear everyday). 
This milgraph is at 40mm. A 47mm is on its way to me very soon.
pic comments are welcome.

Thanks n have a great day!


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

ParePaw, that looks great! Looking into a RXW GMT right now. So, the quality is worth price? Where did you find that one? I didnt know they made a 40mm. The GMT is 47mm and I'm a little worried of the size.


----------



## ParePaw (Sep 11, 2008)

66Cooper said:


> ParePaw, that looks great! Looking into a RXW GMT right now. So, the quality is worth price? Where did you find that one? I didnt know they made a 40mm. The GMT is 47mm and I'm a little worried of the size.


Yes DefinItely an excellent quality for the price. I have not seen any imperfections yet. (straps not being accounted for). The lume is brighter than any of my watches. Its also a conversation starter. (I guess it has that "bling" factor). 
I tried a 48mm and a 46.5mm sized cases on my 6.5" (158mm) wrist. They really do not look that big, so I ordered a 47mm. (not customized). 
My next step is to gather some funds for a 44mm custom from one of the board members here. (I have gotten a few responses from him/her already, and I am very interested based on a lot of reviews).


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Parepaw those are nice but from what I recall the prices for those were like 1bil are they still costing that ?


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks like they are more in the 1200-1500 range. Pricey but I guess the quality is there.


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow that is pricey and priced out of my range for that one, maybe I need to do a search on that watch and see if there were any cons on this piece, I know I remember something but it excapes me netherthe less its a fine looking watch and maybe one day I will break down and try one out.:-!



66Cooper said:


> Looks like they are more in the 1200-1500 range. Pricey but I guess the quality is there.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Martin_B said:


> I bought one one from him on ebay a few days ago. Just in time...


I just realized that I never posted the pictures here, in the thread that inspired me to buy it in the first place.

Introducing my Roling Radiomir California dial:





































Thanks for watching.

Martin


----------



## anfro (Nov 7, 2008)

TicTocTach - I have the same roling MM. Its a great watch, but the lume quality is poor. The numbers are barely visable, the hands are slightly better. You can see this in your pic. Get a new band on there and you are good to go!


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey all. Finally getting around to creating my own 44mm Pam masterpiece. Need some help. I want it too be as good as it can. Can someone point me in the right direction for a either a Ti or PVD case. Again, I really want the best i can. 
Thanks all!


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Not sure my last post came up. Looking for a top quality 44mm Pam case. PVD would be great but regular SS will do. if it comes with AR sapphire that is even better. Really looking for the best thats out there. Anyone know where you can find that?
Thanks!


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Here is my Panerail homage that I picked up about 6 weeks ago from one of the bigger respected ebay sellers before they were run out of town.

It is a 47mm 1950 type design without the seconds & crown lever facing up not down. It is actually a very nice solid & heavy feeling (read: weighty) piece & came without any scratches or imperfections which was surprising but pleasing. It keeps great time & looks damn good on the wrist. It came with a budget strap that I quickly changed out with a few I have made myself, one being in the pics below. I picked up this homage as a tester more or less to see if I like the look of wearing it, not just looking at it. As it is, I love it.

I may be fortunate enough in the near future to be aquiring a real 'fiddy' from an uncle of my wife who has thin wrists & never wears it. Comparing the real fiddy & the homage just for look it is surprising just how good looking this homage is. Anyway, to the pics.....:-!




























Thanks.....;-)


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice pics Riker! :-d

Would you post some comparison pics with the fiddy when you can please?

I remember a comparison done on the BWF some time ago with a 1st gen RXW MM20 and a fiddy and not counting the movement, it faired very well.

btw goes well with the strap :-!:-!:-!


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Martin_B said:


> I just realized that I never posted the pictures here, in the thread that inspired me to buy it in the first place.
> Introducing my Roling Radiomir California dial:
> Thanks for watching.


Nice! Is that the 45mm radiomir?


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Anfro, I agree. I'm shopping straps at the moment, thinking hard about a brown leather so I can make the combo a little more flexible. I love the look of black stingray, but the $70 strap on a $50 watch kind of bugs me - and it's not brown. I think I'll save that for my own homage. I just need to find a strap that's long enough.

66Cooper, I've seen a nice Ti case with sapphire crystals front/back on ePay for about $99 starting, seller is Helenarou. They've also got a complete 44mm Ti w/ETA movement for $279 starting. Look for item 220329306118. For that kind of money, you'd be hard pressed to build one similar, at least buying the parts off of ePay. I'm sure there are other sources for them out there, and I'd like to build my own some time, too.

Riker, as I found as well, picking one of these things up to see if you like the look is perhaps the most dangerous thing you can do. Next thing you know, they're stuck on your wrist!

Clair


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

GuySie said:


> Nice! Is that the 45mm radiomir?


Jep, it is. Lume on the dial is not that good, (understatement;-)) en band needs replacing, but overall a nice watch, I'm happy with!

Regards,

Martin


----------



## aaronaps2 (Dec 21, 2008)

Can someone please help me get in contact with JOA?

My appreciation in advance,

-Aaron


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Just mounted the Panatime Chameleon 26mm strap to my Marinawatch 1936 homage, I'm very happy with it! The only thing I have a problem with is the 26mm pre-V buckle that just seems incredibly huge compared to the more elegant case. I'm not sure yet how to deal with that, I feel the pre-V look is more fitting on a Luminor case.





The dark brown near the lugs is the normal, unworn colour and the tan near the buckle is the colour when worn. Nice eh?


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

GuySie said:


> Just mounted the Panatime Chameleon 26mm strap to my Marinawatch 1936 homage, I'm very happy with it! The only thing I have a problem with is the 26mm pre-V buckle that just seems incredibly huge compared to the more elegant case. I'm not sure yet how to deal with that, I feel the pre-V look is more fitting on a Luminor case.
> The dark brown near the lugs is the normal, unworn colour and the tan near the buckle is the colour when worn. Nice eh?


Nice looking combo, GuySie! That 26mm strap and buckle is pretty big, though! I would recommend getting one of the "P-type" thumbnail buckles (I think Panatime calls them "Ard" or something). They are a little smaller profile and would probably look better. I swapped the Pre-V to a thumbnail on my Panatime strap for my Lum-Tec and I like it better.

Here's a pic of mine:










Ideally, a strap like the one you have on a watch as big as yours might be better with a slight taper from 26mm down to 24mm or even 22mm at the buckle. Oh well.

Here's a pic from Panatime:


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

filmjuicer said:


> Nice looking combo, GuySie! That 26mm strap and buckle is pretty big, though! I would recommend getting one of the "P-type" thumbnail buckles (I think Panatime calls them "Ard" or something). They are a little smaller profile and would probably look better. I swapped the Pre-V to a thumbnail on my Panatime strap for my Lum-Tec and I like it better.
> Ideally, a strap like the one you have on a watch as big as yours might be better with a slight taper from 26mm down to 24mm or even 22mm at the buckle. Oh well.


Thanks! I wish I'd realised this before, then I could've saved some shipping by getting the buckle along with the strap. Ohwell, I hope someone else reads this and profits from it  I was kind of thinking of getting a Strap Culture buckle with the skulls & crossbones on them before, but from the way this looks I'll stick to one of those P-types.

My other radiomir homage has a tapered strap, but I couldn't really find a 26mm model with the vintage look I liked. I figured that if the straight straps were fine on the luminor homages I have, this would work too... I'm happy with the strap, but that buckle - man it's huge


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info TicTocTach. I wasnt sure of the high-end quality of those on ebay. Maybe will give one a try. Having someone build me one right now actually. Cant wait!!!


----------



## waruilewi (May 18, 2008)

Just took my MM GMT out of the house for the first time. I find the quality and the lume to be much more than I expected considering I picked this up along with many of you when Brian had his fire sale a few weeks ago. Even the GMT functions as it should which I was not expecting considering how much I paid for it. The strap does have to go though, and soon.

Just back from a stroll









Back in the house









Nice bright sunny day outside - mid 50's so got a lume shot out of it.


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

GuySie said:


> Thanks! I wish I'd realised this before, then I could've saved some shipping by getting the buckle along with the strap. Ohwell, I hope someone else reads this and profits from it  I was kind of thinking of getting a Strap Culture buckle with the skulls & crossbones on them before, but from the way this looks I'll stick to one of those P-types.
> 
> My other radiomir homage has a tapered strap, but I couldn't really find a 26mm model with the vintage look I liked. I figured that if the straight straps were fine on the luminor homages I have, this would work too... I'm happy with the strap, but that buckle - man it's huge


No problem. When I bought my strap, I just asked them to swap buckles from the Pre-V to the P-type, which they did. Also, if you think the Panatime Pre-V buckles are huge, wait until you see a StrapCulture one! They are even bigger! I had one I bought for a 44mm Luminor homage I had, and between the thickness of the strap and the 24mm SC buckle, it was too big (for me) and I felt it dwarfed the watch! (I have about 6.75" wrists or so.)

Good luck!


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Could you just grind down one of those Pre-V's down a little bit? They do look amazingly huge! Not sure I could hang with it.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

GuySie said:


> I'm fairly sure that's just a trick of the light. PVDing the jewels would be a fairly stupid thing to do, and since these are PVD'd out of the factory I assume they do the coating while it's not yet assembled.
> 
> Now that I think about it, you're into skeletons right? They've also got a skeleton PVD movement. More ornate than you like, but the engraving seems prettier than the standard Chinese skeletons:


Can someone tell me any more about these movements. I am interested in buying one for my new project but not sure of the quality. It looks LOADS better then any other non-swiss skeleton. Love the look and the PVD (of course) but want something nice that will last.
Thanks

Oh, and I only want to use it for the glass back. Using a sandwich dial.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey guys, I was just checking the Helenarou (Marinawatch) account on eBay and saw this watch:

http://cgi.ebay.com/TITANIUM-SAPPHI...m14&_trkparms=72:570|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Sterile 44mm titanium Luminor case with a real ETA (pics have proper markings afais) and sapphire glass. For $289 opening bid it's not a steal, but that's still quite a bit lower than our homage friends make 'm for.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

filmjuicer said:


> I would recommend getting one of the "P-type" thumbnail buckles (I think Panatime calls them "Ard" or something). They are a little smaller profile and would probably look better.


Shipping by Panatime is killer on small objects like these, so I'm thinking of getting a more expensive one by Waccex in Germany (who sell the Bob's style Panerai straps) so I pay more for a quality buckle instead of the airplane bringing it to me


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

I have a few MM watches (autos, PVD, 47mm, destro, Ti) but this one, and newest, is my favourite so far. A PAM90 homage in a fully brushed case. Hacking movement and the power reserve works! It winds very quickly and can get it to full reserve in a couple of hours. Unfortunately, the seconds sub-dial and the power reserve dial do not have any lumed markers. Only the hands are lumed.

Bought this on the Bay from a seller that is now gone. But, Roling has the same one in a polished/brushed case. The strap was pretty poor so I put it on a OCEAN7 sport strap.




























I think I'm going to pick up one of the chronos next.


----------



## pompe (Jul 8, 2008)

dont know if its the best there is but helenarou and marinawatch (same seller) is what i recomend. i have bought parts and watches from him/her and i can recomend this seller


----------



## zedd (May 31, 2008)

Latest group shot with the delivery of Roling's PVD PR


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

The promised proper shots of the Marinawatch 1936 on the Panatime strap. Click for links to Flickr, where you can access the big versions.



<< I love this pic. The look of the strap, the view of the movement, the 'Panatime' just visible...


It's a real pain in the ass trying to take proper pics of a polished watch in a lightbox. Reflections everywhere, fingerprints everywhere, always the gap of the lightbox looking back at you, ugh. Nice challenge though. Gonna give it another try with a different setup.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Well I think you did a great job on them. Really brings out the watches beauty. Love the strap too.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Great Photo's. :-! I also have struggled with these shining watches.

This strap really makes a big positive difference. Next 'Rikketik' (a fair in NL on everything watch and clock related) I will go shopping for a load of straps!

Regards,

Martin


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Martin_B said:


> Great Photo's. :-! I also have struggled with these shining watches.
> This strap really makes a big positive difference. Next 'Rikketik' (a fair in NL on everything watch and clock related) I will go shopping for a load of straps!


Thanks Martin and R66Cooper, I'm also thinking about getting an exotic leather tapered strap to wear the watch as a dress watch with a suit. I think that, though big, the design is classy enough to be worn formally - but this strap is too rough, vintage casual.

No idea what though. Maybe tan ostrich, or one of strapcode's frogskins? Or something like a darkblue shark or stingray to match the hands...

Then again, I'm still against wearing a watch with a strap more expensive than the piece. I'm already very much on the edge with the 1936 and the Panatime strap :roll:


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

I *LOVE* the look of stingray straps. I'm still thinking about which watch would go with one, and I've seen them in the $45US range. Just not sure yet if I can find the right length for me. I think a stingray strap could make just about anything look formal...

Clair


----------



## sangman (Sep 29, 2008)

my two


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

TicTocTach said:


> I *LOVE* the look of stingray straps. I'm still thinking about which watch would go with one, and I've seen them in the $45US range. Just not sure yet if I can find the right length for me. I think a stingray strap could make just about anything look formal...


I haven't found any in 26mm yet, most Paneristi seem to refer to ABP in France who custombuilds at rather... challenging... prices. But for that money you do get the piece with the central pearl. I have to say that you're the first one I've talked to that agrees with me, most people I've talked to feel they're too gaudy for dress.

Pics stolen from a variety of locations:


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Have you seen the Python straps from exclusive watches on ebay? Note they are only 24mm, but they look great. And for a reasonable price ($35+$12ship) At current rates under €35 on the doormat :-!










Regards,

Martin


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

GuySie said:


>


I love the look of that strap. But I think you should go with a deployment instead of the big pre-v.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> I love the look of that strap. But I think you should go with a deployment instead of the big pre-v.


I've ordered a 'regular' non pre-V polished buckle - the pre-V is just way too big - but I haven't seen any deployants that can handle these thick vintage-style straps though. Do you have a link for one?


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Hmmm... I didn't know about the "central pearl" thing, but seeing it I still really prefer the more even look of the smaller "pearls". I guess my wallet will thank me later...

The leather store I went to the other day had some snake skins as well (rattle snakes here in Texas), but I'm not sure I'd want to live with a snake skin in an active wear location. A hat band, perhaps, but a belt or boot - or watch strap - may not last very long. Larger snakes, like python, may last better, but I don't have any experience with them.

Clair


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

In going with a question posted above, how think can you go on a strap if you want a deployment strap on a 24mm strap. I have seen original Pam ones but not sure what they can take.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

66Cooper said:


> In going with a question posted above, how think can you go on a strap if you want a deployment strap on a 24mm strap. I have seen original Pam ones but not sure what they can take.


Well, I had this one bookmarked in my ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.nl/26mm-Polish-Depl...hash=item150299755732&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177

which is a 26mm deployment with the following description:
_Will work with any Strap that has a removable buckle and less than 4mm thick.
_
That won't do it for me...


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

panatime sells a variety of deployant clasps some of which are identical in design to the Panerai ones.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Old Skool, been a huge fan of your work. Do/can you make a strap that isnt as thick as what is usually done for these? Like 4mm. Actually, what would you say is the average thickness of your straps?


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

66Cooper said:


> Old Skool, been a huge fan of your work. Do/can you make a strap that isnt as thick as what is usually done for these? Like 4mm. Actually, what would you say is the average thickness of your straps?


I'll send you an email.


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Submersible style*

If anyone has leads on where I can get a submersible homage (think PAM24) shoot me an email or PAM. I hear helenarou (sp?) does/did, but I have no contact info.

Thanks! :-!


----------



## alan141 (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: Submersible style*



carman63 said:


> If anyone has leads on where I can get a submersible homage (think PAM24) shoot me an email or PAM. I hear helenarou (sp?) does/did, but I have no contact info.
> 
> Thanks! :-!


not exact but close...








http://cgi.ebay.com/44mm-Marina-Militare-Military-Auto-Watch_W0QQitemZ160307260860QQihZ006QQcategoryZ31387QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## strikeinsilence (Oct 17, 2008)

New Davidsen 45mm Radiomir.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

GuySie said:


> Shipping by Panatime is killer on small objects like these, so I'm thinking of getting a more expensive one by Waccex in Germany (who sell the Bob's style Panerai straps) so I pay more for a quality buckle instead of the airplane bringing it to me


I bought it and it arrived today. Just fitted on the watch, I won't bore you guys with more pics of my 1936 homage (I think I've posted at least 9 or 10 pictures by now). I'm extremely satisfied. This is exactly what I wanted, the polished buckle is nice and shiny and fits the Radiomir case perfectly. Definitely an improvement over the big pre-V.


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

:-! how long have you had it



strikeinsilence said:


> New Davidsen 45mm Radiomir.


----------



## strikeinsilence (Oct 17, 2008)

jakisbck said:


> :-! how long have you had it


Just got it a couple days ago. Both straps are by oldskool (Red 12)


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

strikeinsilence said:


> Just got it a couple days ago. Both straps are by oldskool (Red 12)


That blue strap would look great on a blue-hand Cali dial b-)


----------



## ranestorm (Jan 1, 2009)

Here's yet another 'homage' piece:

http://www.shopnbc.com/Stuhrling_Or...-N-_-N&page=LIST&free_text=stuhrling sea hawk

This is an auto with exhibition back.

Not a bad price at $160.


----------



## porkdog324 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey guys

Where can I get a Titanium 24mm Pre V buckle??

Thanks,
Brent


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

porkdog324 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Where can I get a Titanium 24mm Pre V buckle??
> 
> ...


I have only seen a couple, very expensive titanium buckles. But Panatime does offer a pre-v buckle that has a "Ti-look finish." Some people use a brushed steel buckle. I guess it depends on what your Ti case looks like.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

old skool said:


> I have only seen a couple, very expensive titanium buckles. But Panatime does offer a pre-v buckle that has a "Ti-look finish." Some people use a brushed steel buckle. I guess it depends on what your Ti case looks like.


I think Strap Culture has Ti buckles? Not sure though. I use a brushed buckle on my Ti MM, it's almost the same shade. Not noticeable from a distance.


----------



## porkdog324 (Jun 21, 2008)

strap Culture has a Ti finish buckle for $39.00, I think that will work. 

Thanks guys,
Brent


----------



## Jaem (Oct 8, 2008)

I have two questions about MM Regatta with second hand at 9, date at 3 & power reserve indicator at 5:
1, How do I quick set a date?
2, What is the gadget on side of case at 8? It seems like He-valve...:think:


----------



## UrbanFigaro (May 9, 2008)

Jaem said:


> I have two questions about MM Regatta with second hand at 9, date at 3 & power reserve indicator at 5:
> 1, How do I quick set a date?
> 2, What is the gadget on side of case at 8? It seems like He-valve...:think:


You answered question #1 with question #2! The little button at 8 o'clock is the date quick set. The "roling" button is a little bit smaller than the one on my "helenarou", but the function is the same. I like to use a toothpick (so there's no risk of damage) and with firm pressure, it will advance the date one day per button push.

Honestly, it took me about three months from when I first got my "helenarou" homage to figure this out. I love this feature, and would miss it dearly if I were to replace my homage with a genuine PAM 90.


----------



## alll87 (Dec 29, 2008)

ya range about 55 to 80 US.. maybe slightly lesser or mroe


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

yikes, that looks huge!


----------



## mrvectrex (Dec 3, 2008)

So today I received my first ever Panarai homage. Well, I think it looks close enough, but you be the judge!

I ordered the model number 196BK from Herc at www.hercwatch.com on the 29th December and it arrived on the 2nd January (to the UK from Hong Kong). I was impressed.

The next thing I was impressed with was the box. The watch came in a really nice wooden box with the usual watch cushion and so on inside. Included was a warranty card (the watch has a 1 year warranty!), a watch tag and another folded piece of paper requesting positive feedback if you bought the watch from ebay - the seller appears to use ebay extensively, but the costs on the website are actually cheaper!

The watch cost me $44 delivered, which is £31 in Pounds Sterling - a little more than you'd pay for a cheap watch from many of the small jewellers/high street retailers.

The watch is an automatic, you can see the movement in one of the pictures as it has the usual glass display back. Herc claim they make the movement too, but I can't say much about that. I will state that the self-winding mechanism is silent in operation, something that I can't say about other very cheap autos I have in my collection!

Impressions: So far, I am really happy. The strap is leather and definitely passable, but there are so many other options that will fit - I measure the lugs at 24mm, so the usual Panny style straps should fit fine. The case is not all stainless, only the back is marked as such. The usual crown guard is present and appears to work. The watch has the date, settable on the first stop of the crown, the second stop is for the time. So far everything seems sturdy enough.

Complaints: I note some minor niggles: the "cyclops" (don't know if I should use that term to describe this particular lens!) could be better, the stitching on the strap is a little wonky and the crown guard is ever-so-slightly thicker than the section of the watch it is screwed to. The lume is also as poor as other homages and dimmed quickly even after charging under direct light. None of these issues are major and I certainly won't complain about them given the price of the watch and the service.

Note that the website mentions OEM watches, which makes me wonder if it is possible to request a sterile dial, or even one that features other labeling - I'll leave that to your imagination ;-)

I've been browsing the Herc site and it's easy to see where their inspiration comes from, there are elements of many classic watches present in their range, but the prices are all very low - $44 to about $70 from what I can see.

I'm so impressed I am tempted to order more watches from them, but I'll hang on longer and see how this one fares, it has done what I wanted and that is to prove that 44mm is not TOO big for my puny wrists, and at a cost I could afford to absorb if it all goes wrong later.

I'll post again if something DOES go wrong, but at the moment, I don't think you'll be hearing from me on that score as things seem okay for a first-days-wear!

In the box:









Front views:


















Mechanism:









On the wrist:









Russ


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

Cool, nice review. Could you post a few more pics of the watch? I'm especially interested in the crown guard. Could you capture the difference in thickness between the case and crown guard? Thanks!


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Mr. Vex im impress with there collections of watches and also congrats to you on your new homage. I do see one that I would love to get just to check it out but im still on the fence for now.b-)



mrvectrex said:


> So today I received my first ever Panarai homage. Well, I think it looks close enough, but you be the judge!
> 
> I ordered the model number 196BK from Herc at www.hercwatch.com on the 29th December and it arrived on the 2nd January (to the UK from Hong Kong). I was impressed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cappy (Dec 5, 2008)

Awesome buy!
I'm a fan of the Herc styling, I'm very tempted to buy one but my thing is I'd prefer an auto chronograph (I know, "good luck" at this price point).
Their dial watches are so beautiful.. but they are just date dials.

Looks like a lot of quality packed into a low, low price!
I really dig the four leaf clover logo. It's brilliant!

Did you see their model 182?









The date dial seems a little bit off. Apart from that (and the numerous photoshop handiwork).....
:-!:-!:-! (if they ever actually released this)

Here is their out-of-date model index where I found this image:
http://hercwatch.com/hercindex.htm

Heyyyyyy you don't think they just took an image of an existing watch and....


----------



## mrvectrex (Dec 3, 2008)

Here's some close-ups of the crown guard...





































Hope those are okay as I think that may be the best I can get with my 300D and the stock lens!

Russ


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes, those are perfect! Thanks for taking them. Is the difference enough to bother you? It doesn't seem like you would really notice it with the watch on your wrist.


----------



## mrvectrex (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi, nope, I really, really don't notice the crown guard...I suspect also that it may vary slightly from watch to watch so another one might not have the same "issue" - though I hate to use that word, as it's really not an issue as such ;-)

I'm really happy with the watch - I'm also happy with the accuracy - I set it to match a digital watch and 12+ hours later, it was still matching to the minute - there's no second hand so I can't tell whether it was out by anything at that level...

The SAD thing is that it has made me want more and more Panny homages'!!!

I have a MM on order from Roling...REALLY looking forward to getting that, and I suspect there will be many, many others!

This could get expensive!

Russ


----------



## malfun69 (Oct 22, 2008)

porkdog324 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Where can I get a Titanium 24mm Pre V buckle??
> 
> ...


i bought mine from heroic18...|>


----------



## Kevan_Ham (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi folks,

Well, I've taken my first foray into a Luminor homage and I'm thinking of walking deeper into the pool. The first watch was a $75 investment. It was an automatic and the dial reflected a brilliant blue. Lots of bling! I thought I'd be content, but I decided I wanted something a bit better in quality, so off it goes to a hopefully happy customer. So that's why I'm here visiting you guys, I need your suggestions as to where I should be looking. I guess I'm open to a Radiomir, but I do like the Luminor a bit more. I prefer the sterile dial w/o reference to MM or whatever. So what or who's watch should I be looking for in the range going upwards to the mid to low $300's? Hey, I'm not disappointed if I can find a cool rig for less, but that's my outward marker. I have been searching for Ray Knight's, but are there others you recommend? 

Thanks for any pointers you might offer.

Kevan


----------



## ifatfat (Dec 23, 2008)

Ok... this is like kinda dumb question... but I just got my first ever manual winding pam homage from roling... how do I wind the watch and how do I set the time? Thanks...


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Kevan_Ham said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Well, I've taken my first foray into a Luminor homage and I'm thinking of walking deeper into the pool. The first watch was a $75 investment. It was an automatic and the dial reflected a brilliant blue. Lots of bling! I thought I'd be content, but I decided I wanted something a bit better in quality, so off it goes to a hopefully happy customer. So that's why I'm here visiting you guys, I need your suggestions as to where I should be looking. I guess I'm open to a Radiomir, but I do like the Luminor a bit more. I prefer the sterile dial w/o reference to MM or whatever. So what or who's watch should I be looking for in the range going upwards to the mid to low $300's? Hey, I'm not disappointed if I can find a cool rig for less, but that's my outward marker. I have been searching for Ray Knight's, but are there others you recommend?
> 
> ...


Sadly Ray Knight s no longer in the game, due to the Panerai clamp down on homages etc.....However Davidsen & JOA still are. Cost wise you could be cutting it close though to you outer limit. I'm sure others in the know will offer some more info.....:-!



ifatfat said:


> Ok... this is like kinda dumb question... but I just got my first ever manual winding pam homage from roling... how do I wind the watch and how do I set the time? Thanks...


You need to pull out the arm that is sitting closed in the crown guard. Once you have done that start winding the crown clockwise, rotating toward the top of watch. Keep winding until you feel some resistance. You really can't over wind it as you can feel that it becomes difficult to wind meaning ofcourse it is fully wound.....Enjoy.....:-!


----------



## ifatfat (Dec 23, 2008)

Riker said:


> You need to pull out the arm that is sitting closed in the crown guard. Once you have done that start winding the crown clockwise, rotating toward the top of watch. Keep winding until you feel some resistance. You really can't over wind it as you can feel that it becomes difficult to wind meaning ofcourse it is fully wound.....Enjoy.....:-!


Thanks for the quick reply! How do I set the time? :thanks


----------



## ALL_ZEN (Feb 26, 2006)

ifatfat said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! How do I set the time? :thanks


Hi ifatfat,

After you pop open the lever, gently pull the crown out and turn it clockwise (to the right) to set the time. You can wind it about 40 or so cranks (360 degrees) or until it starts to feel tight.

Enjoy your watch, friend! :-!


----------



## ifatfat (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks ALL_ZEN! The watch is finally showing the right time... woot! 



ALL_ZEN said:


> Hi ifatfat,
> 
> After you pop open the lever, gently pull the crown out and turn it clockwise (to the right) to set the time. You can wind it about 40 or so cranks (360 degrees) or until it starts to feel tight.
> 
> Enjoy your watch, friend! :-!


----------



## Jaem (Oct 8, 2008)

This is my new piece from 'Roling' - 44mm Marina Militare Regatta in brushed case. Inside is an automatic movement with hacking, date and power reserve indicator, which really works :-!. Accuracy is +3sec/day after one week. IMO - quality of this watch is unexpectable high for a price!


----------



## cheff1983 (Jun 5, 2008)

I had look into herc before but I was not impressed with the movements they use. The looked very small compared to the case they are in. I thought that with the small movement it would affect the weight of the watch overall.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Might as well add my first homage to the mix (by Tony D) ...not a great pic but I like the watch just fine


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

Jaem said:


> This is my new piece from 'Roling' - 44mm Marina Militare Regatta in brushed case. Inside is an automatic movement with hacking, date and power reserve indicator, which really works :-!. Accuracy is +3sec/day after one week. IMO - quality of this watch is unexpectable high for a price!


Yep...and that movement seems to wind to full reserve very quickly.


----------



## paolo18 (Jul 14, 2008)

Just got one from a fellow member a couple of months ago and i like it! solidly built.


















best,
Paul


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

Really nice straps Paul :-!

Here's my RK, metallic laquered dial, filled indices. Lume has got a slight orange tinge on a crazy horse II ...


----------



## paolo18 (Jul 14, 2008)

Gordon said:


> Really nice straps Paul :-!
> 
> Here's my RK, metallic laquered dial, filled indices. Lume has got a slight orange tinge on a crazy horse II ...


thanks Gordon! like that sterile dial!

best,
Paul


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

paolo18 said:


> Just got one from a fellow member a couple of months ago and i like it! solidly built.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good, Paul! ;-) Nice straps, too!


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

2 PAUL: this peanut bund strap -- where did you get it? BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Finally have something to post of my own! Very excited to see how it is shaping up. Dial is now off to the builder to finish. CANT WAIT!!!


















Oh, the WINWAR name is kind of a family name. My last name means victor of war in Latin and my father came up with winwar way back when. Thought it would be cool and tie in the military background that these watches hold.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

66Cooper said:


>


Wooow, did you make this dial yourself? It's great, with the two color lume!

Regards,

Martin


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Coop that Blue looks nice really personable with the name. Kewl |>
So how did you get the name stamped on there. Thats if you mine sharing



66Cooper said:


> Finally have something to post of my own! Very excited to see how it is shaping up. Dial is now off to the builder to finish. CANT WAIT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice dial! Excellent! :-!:-!:-!

Looking forward to seeking it cased up!


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Dont mind at all...I had a professional do it Ha. After seeing Ray Knights "Phantom" watch on here I knew I had to have something like it. I contacted him awhile ago and just finally got it going. He is out of the homage game but will do dials still. Lume is just about as bright as it comes.
I really cant wait to get the watch built. The movement is sweet!!!!


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Are you using a an Eta (regular), or some modified type eta, Asian what or do I have to wait an see. You got me curious now.:think:



66Cooper said:


> Dont mind at all...I had a professional do it Ha. After seeing Ray Knights "Phantom" watch on here I knew I had to have something like it. I contacted him awhile ago and just finally got it going. He is out of the homage game but will do dials still. Lume is just about as bright as it comes.
> I really cant wait to get the watch built. The movement is sweet!!!!


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Its a Swiss 6497. I'm using a 44mm Luminor case so limited on the movements. Was looking at a vintage Hamilton but have to go to a Rad case for that.


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Kewl cant wait to see it.


----------



## Hawnsun (Oct 23, 2008)

Just saw your reply to Panerai hommage. Wud appreciate info as to where you purchased the two watches.
Tnx.


----------



## nadocollin (Jan 2, 2009)

66Cooper said:


> Finally have something to post of my own! Very excited to see how it is shaping up. Dial is now off to the builder to finish. CANT WAIT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is some of the most badass lume I've ever seen. Beautiful! What kind is it?


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

66Cooper said:


> Finally have something to post of my own! Very excited to see how it is shaping up. Dial is now off to the builder to finish. CANT WAIT!!!
> 
> [badass images here]
> 
> Oh, the WINWAR name is kind of a family name. My last name means victor of war in Latin and my father came up with winwar way back when. Thought it would be cool and tie in the military background that these watches hold.


66cooper, that looks great! Can't wait to see the finished product. Have you picked a strap yet?

Clair


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

The lume is Superluminova (think thats right) and the green is C3. Not sure what the aqua is called. Chris (Ray Knight) is a god of lume. Its killing me to only have pix so far.
As for a strap, no idea yet. Thinking a nice brown leather as well as a carbon or kelvar but really not sure. Considered an Omega monster mesh in 24mm as well. 
Thanks a lot for all the good words. Its been a long time coming.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Cooper, that's a dynamite dial. I've got my sterile dial coming in from DSN right now and then it's off to Ray to be "Phantomized". He truly does amazing work.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Cool! Are going the complete phantom look? Black lume and all? I was going to go that route but wanted something a little more user friendly. Either way it will be stunning I'm sure. Post pix when you get them.


----------



## riesco (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I am a perhaps the newest member here. I just became familiarized with pam homages and I like them very much. I am looking to buy one but I would like to get the opinion of someone who knows more about the subject--that would be very much everyone else here. 

Here the question:

How would you compare JOA, Ray Knight, and Davidsen?

Thanks to anyone and everyone who responds.


----------



## smascarinas (Dec 10, 2008)

Not sure about all of the watches, but those are the ones that I was eyeing also. Went with a Davidsen and I'm very satisfied. I know that there are a lot of scattered info everywhere, but I hope this helps you some on the Davidsen side of your research. Here's my review of my experience

Linky



riesco said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am a perhaps the newest member here. I just became familiarized with pam homages and I like them very much. I am looking to buy one but I would like to get the opinion of someone who knows more about the subject--that would be very much everyone else here.
> 
> Here the question:
> ...


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Built a new lightbox so finally have some room to add props to my photo's. The previous lightbox was made out of 3 sheets of printer paper and was barely large enough to hold the watch. Tried another shoot of the Helenarou/Marinawatch MM 1936, on a small pedestal and wrapped in a tie of a tennis/society club in Santander I visited last year. The kind of place where people would own a real 1936 ;-)

I really like having props and a background instead of the sterile white paper surrounding the watch:


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

Another MM just arrived this morning.. And first this year.. 3 more on their way


----------



## delef38 (Oct 21, 2008)

Where did you get that from, Diaboliq?


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

i received today mine from Davidsen 
excellent fella ; excellent watch


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

I love that these watches are so big they dont even fit on a standard watch pillow. 
By the way, liking the watch.


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

This past Saturday, I ordered a IWI Marine Diver GMT-P from International Watchman. I've spoke with Ron directly and traded several e-mails with him and he's been very responsive and helpful. I hope my experience this just as positive with the watch. I'll let you all know how I feel when I get the piece.


----------



## djb5118 (Nov 6, 2008)

GuySie said:


> Built a new lightbox so finally have some room to add props to my photo's. The previous lightbox was made out of 3 sheets of printer paper and was barely large enough to hold the watch. Tried another shoot of the Helenarou/Marinawatch MM 1936, on a small pedestal and wrapped in a tie of a tennis/society club in Santander I visited last year. The kind of place where people would own a real 1936 ;-)
> 
> I really like having props and a background instead of the sterile white paper surrounding the watch:


what kind of crystal is on there? i have a similar watch that came with a giant plastic dome (which has since poped off)


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

djb5118 said:


> what kind of crystal is on there? i have a similar watch that came with a giant plastic dome (which has since poped off)


I have a version with the regular (slightly domed) crystal. The real Panerai 1936 does have the high domed version so your version was probably more historically true.


----------



## djb5118 (Nov 6, 2008)

GuySie said:


> I have a version with the regular (slightly domed) crystal. The real Panerai 1936 does have the high domed version so your version was probably more historically true.


is there someone that sells these domes in glass?


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

djb5118 said:


> is there someone that sells these domes in glass?


I'm not sure if there's anyone who sells just the crystal. You could contact Helenarou on eBay, they sels MM parts including cases - maybe they've got loose crystals for you.


----------



## I am Spartacus (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm looking to swap out gold surround hands on 47mm MM for black surround ones - is Helenarou the best source for these too? Or is there anyone else I should consider? Done a quick search of this thread but nothing obvious coming up.
Cheers,
Rog.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

*HAPPY 1000 POST* of homage goodness

After my WINWAR watch is finished this is my next project I want to do. A custom RXW GMT fully worked with PVD case, double AR coating, a sewn on strap. What have I gotten myself into!!!


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

Niceeeeeeeee!


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

66Cooper said:


> *HAPPY 1000 POST* of homage goodness


Happy way too many posts everyone  still enjoying my stay here!



> After my WINWAR watch is finished this is my next project I want to do. A custom RXW GMT fully worked with PVD case, double AR coating, a sewn on strap. What have I gotten myself into!!!


That looks amazing! Where did the pic come from?


----------



## smascarinas (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree! Man that looks sweet!



GuySie said:


> Happy way too many posts everyone  still enjoying my stay here!
> 
> That looks amazing! Where did the pic come from?


----------



## ParePaw (Sep 11, 2008)

I have seen that RXW GMT in PVD somewhere online. it was a project that came out good. i think the lume was custom as well. It has a very clean look.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

diaboliq said:


> niceeeeeeeee!


+1 :-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

It is a great watch. I found it doing a search and have talked to the builder. Very cool guy. Will post more info as I get it.


----------



## ALL_ZEN (Feb 26, 2006)

Daddy-o said:


> This past Saturday, I ordered a IWI Marine Diver GMT-P from International Watchman. I've spoke with Ron directly and traded several e-mails with him and he's been very responsive and helpful. I hope my experience this just as positive with the watch. I'll let you all know how I feel when I get the piece.


Good luck on yours: the gears stripped out on my MD within six months and it's very hard to change the time (mine is the plain dial with date, auto version).

I hope yours works out. |>


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

ALL_ZEN said:


> Good luck on yours: the gears stripped out on my MD within six months and it's very hard to change the time (mine is the plain dial with date, auto version).
> I hope yours works out. |>


Ah, that's the first time I've really heard bad things about IWI's watches. Weren't they willing to repair, as 6 months is hardly normal wear & tear for a watch...?


----------



## porkdog324 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi

Where can a guy get a winding stem for a 44mm PVD MM? 

The stem rotates in the crown on my watch.

Thanks,
Brent


----------



## afc14284 (Dec 8, 2008)

Whats the price range on the original marina militare? Where can you get one?


----------



## ParePaw (Sep 11, 2008)

afc14284 said:


> Whats the price range on the original marina militare? Where can you get one?


Tough to find. you'll get lucky once in a while. I think they usually go for $900~$2K depending on the condition. I tried to look for one, and I also tried the custom homage route (kinda tough due to money transfer constraints). Go paypal for security. 
As for the PVD RXW MM25. I wonder how that would look with a bead blasted case and Hi-polished bezel, with custom lume job and a badass strap. :think:


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

riesco said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am a perhaps the newest member here. I just became familiarized with pam homages and I like them very much. I am looking to buy one but I would like to get the opinion of someone who knows more about the subject--that would be very much everyone else here.
> 
> Here the question:
> ...


You really can't go wrong with any of them. I own a DSN and it is great, going to be getting Ray to do some custom work for me shortly. The one disadvantage to DSN is that he doesn't accept Paypal and sometimes there is a disconnect in the English when trying to get fine details across.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Another new combination, a Parnis with the Panerai style sandwich dial in a coin edge case:


----------



## porkdog324 (Jun 21, 2008)

porkdog324 said:


> Hi
> 
> Where can a guy get a winding stem for a 44mm PVD MM?
> 
> ...


Hey does anyone know where to get a stem and crown for the MM's?


----------



## fshbrsh (Nov 18, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get a homage to the Panerai but at 40-42mm max? At 44mm it just seems a little bit big to me. Perhaps a homage to the Radiomir?

*edit: Also, if anyone here can make something like this feel free to send me a private message - I am very serious about buying.*


----------



## ALL_ZEN (Feb 26, 2006)

GuySie said:


> Ah, that's the first time I've really heard bad things about IWI's watches. Weren't they willing to repair, as 6 months is hardly normal wear & tear for a watch...?


There is no warranty with IWI that I know of.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Here's an interesting one I found on the Bay... I like the GENERAL appearance and the blue dial, and although I'm not a big fan of extra complications on PAM stuff, I could learn to live with a GMT. Then I started looking at the SPECIFIC details. Note that the "GMT" hand isn't GMT at all, it goes through 31. A date hand? Perhaps... but it turns BACKWARDS? Hmmm... :-s I don't get it. Clues?

Clair


----------



## bfleisher (Jan 11, 2008)

TicTocTach said:


> Here's an interesting one I found on the Bay... I like the GENERAL appearance and the blue dial, and although I'm not a big fan of extra complications on PAM stuff, I could learn to live with a GMT. Then I started looking at the SPECIFIC details. Note that the "GMT" hand isn't GMT at all, it goes through 31. A date hand? Perhaps... but it turns BACKWARDS? Hmmm... :-s I don't get it. Clues?
> 
> Clair


That's the seller I recently ordered an homage from. I haven't yet received it, but I, like you, had trouble figuring out what all the hands did. So I got this one instead.


----------



## mene_menelaou (Nov 28, 2008)

Helenarou and marinawatch disappeared from ebay


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

Apparently..  
Anyone knows their new names?


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

DOH! I was watching a couple of their items, too. Rats. This is really cramping my style, from a project perspective...

Clair


----------



## gatorfan (Oct 28, 2008)

I was able to get this Radiomir homage from Marinawatch just before they went poof!

I have an 8 inch wrist so the strap had to go and so it was Panatime to the rescue.

Sterile PVD automatic...


----------



## mene_menelaou (Nov 28, 2008)

She just send me an email with her new website: www dot helenarou dot com


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

ALL_ZEN said:


> Good luck on yours: the gears stripped out on my MD within six months and it's very hard to change the time (mine is the plain dial with date, auto version).
> 
> I hope yours works out. |>


It's not just IWI's that have problems, the 2836 is not designed to run as a GMT, these Chinese modded movements will all give you trouble eventually so just steer away from the 2836 GMT models, if you just have to have one save your money for a 2893...


----------



## mrvectrex (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Paul, where did you get the strap on the PVD MM in this pic:

http://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m457/paolo18_album/strap/ammo-1.jpg

I LOVE that!!

Or did you make it?!

Awesome...


----------



## paolo18 (Jul 14, 2008)

diaboliq said:


> 2 PAUL: this peanut bund strap -- where did you get it? BEAUTIFUL!


thanks man! made it myself.

best,
Paul


----------



## paolo18 (Jul 14, 2008)

mrvectrex said:


> Hi Paul, where did you get the strap on the PVD MM in this pic:
> 
> http://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m457/paolo18_album/strap/ammo-1.jpg
> 
> ...


thanks man, made it by yours truly.

best,
Paul


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

Daddy-o said:


> This past Saturday, I ordered a IWI Marine Diver GMT-P from International Watchman. I've spoke with Ron directly and traded several e-mails with him and he's been very responsive and helpful. I hope my experience this just as positive with the watch. I'll let you all know how I feel when I get the piece.


Let us know how it turns out. I liked my GMT-B, but communication wasn't exactly responsive.

-Jim


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

ALL_ZEN said:


> There is no warranty with IWI that I know of.


1 year, if I remember correctly. Mine had a letter / card to that effect in the box. BUT I don't remember if it transfers from the original owner.

Best thing would be to call Ron and ask him.
-Jim


----------



## mrvectrex (Dec 3, 2008)

Guys, has anyone bought a PVD MM from Roling or other vendors - I'm talking the non-Radiomir version with the crownguard ? If so, what did you think of it?

Can anyone post a mini-review and some pics?

I'm really in the market for some PVD action, and need to know if the current MM's from Roling and MilitaryTime are worth the money.

Any help appreciated ;-)

Russ


----------



## ranestorm (Jan 1, 2009)

I bought a MM Ti from Roling the beginning of this year, and have to say I love it! It keeps very good time, and looks great on my gargantuan 9" wrist.

I liked it so much, that I have just ordered 'Fiddy' homage from him too.

Anthony


----------



## mrvectrex (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks ranestorm, glad to hear you like it!!

I have a MM from Roling and I'm really, really pleased with it, hence my question about others..specifically the PVD...

any chance you could post a pic of yours ;-)


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

mrvectrex said:


> Guys, has anyone bought a PVD MM from Roling or other vendors - I'm talking the non-Radiomir version with the crownguard ? If so, what did you think of it?
> Can anyone post a mini-review and some pics?


I have this one (more pics on Flickr if you click through):


Roling 44mm PVD luminor sterile

I wrote a short review of it a while back in this thread. God knows where it is though ;-) basically, works well and is no worse than my other MM's which 2 exceptions: 1. finishing on the case is not that great on the lugside, where the edges have been sanded down so not to scratch or damage straps. While this is greatly appreciated, as my Helenarou Ti case eats straps for breakfast, it could have done without looking like they were drunk at the time. Luckily your strap hides this from view.
2. The PVD coating is not great. Within a few weeks or so the sharp edges on the bezel were showing steel - just on the edge itself, which means it's hard to see unless you're really looking for it, but still (check the pic above, you can actually see it. That's not the specular highlight from the flash...). Some desk diving scratches have also hit steel or discoloured enough to be almost steel, so it's definitely not a very thick coating. You run this risk with all PVD watches though.


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

I just recieved my new IWI Marine Diver GMT in from Ron at International Watchman. I've only had it for a couple of days, so I'm not prepared to give a complete review, but I thought I'd just post a few pics for now. It seems to keep good time and be fully functional (always a worry after shipping). I really like the look; it's a very hefty piece and has great wrist presents. Let me know what you think. I hope to give a more complete review after I've had a chance to live with it for a while. Cheers!













































__________________
















    
Daddy-oView Public ProfileSend a private message to Daddy-oSend email to Daddy-oFind More Posts by Daddy-oAdd Daddy-o to Your Contacts


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

here is mine

http://www.watcheswithnolimits.com/index.php/davidsen.html


----------



## mrvectrex (Dec 3, 2008)

GuySie, first off: thanks so much for the reply and mini-review - I'll see if I can hunt down your other words on this watch somewhere in the 51 pages of this thread ;-)

Second: WOW, what an amazing combo! You have done exactly what I had in my minds eye - married the PVD with a fantastic strap!!!

Seeing a nice PVD on an awesome strap is exactly the reason I posted my initial request for info on what people have personally experienced with these cheaper PVD's.

I posted on another forum about PVD homage watches and couldn't really get much detail from people, other than you HAVE to spend the money on an expensive case. Stuff by DSN was mentioned as being excellent, but his work is 100's more expensive than these MM reps from Roling.

I guess, if I saw a watch like yours on a strap like that, I'd HAVE to buy it...even with the thin PVD and scratching issues...which I have to say are a shame...

Thanks again...I'll keep up my quest for a strap that won't break my bank (I can't really afford $140 for a strap!!) and that will compliment a PVD case...and maybe I'll shoot another order over to Roling, who knows.

thanks again!


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

mrvectrex said:


> I guess, if I saw a watch like yours on a strap like that, I'd HAVE to buy it...even with the thin PVD and scratching issues...which I have to say are a shame...


*shrug* It's only an issue if you make it one. I like this watch and wear it a lot (though not so much with suits, as it doesn't exactly fit under a cuff) and accept that it's got some scratching. It's not like I paid a few thousand dollars for it 



> Thanks again...I'll keep up my quest for a strap that won't break my bank (I can't really afford $140 for a strap!!) and that will compliment a PVD case...and maybe I'll shoot another order over to Roling, who knows.


Neither can I. The most I ever paid for a strap was one from Panatime at $49:


The one on the PVD Roling was custom made for someone on a local Dutch watchforum who didn't like the end result and put it up for sale. Got it for 30 euro's inc shipping. I'd recommend going to the straps forum here on WUS and putting out a signal that you'd like something made, I'm sure someone there would be willing to oblige you in the budget you had in mind.


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

mrvectrex said:


> ...I'll keep up my quest for a strap that won't break my bank (I can't really afford $140 for a strap!!)


Go to the StrapsUSeek forum and ask there. Or PM me and I'll shoot you the name and email address of a guy I've gotten custom straps from, for $50-$70.
-Jim


----------



## bokhan (Nov 14, 2007)

does ray still do watch work?

his website is gone.

does he have a new one?


----------



## mrvectrex (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks again GuySie...and boy am I jealous of that 30 euro strap! It looks awesome on the PVD!


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

bokhan said:


> does ray still do watch work?
> 
> his website is gone.
> 
> does he have a new one?


No. As far as I know, he only does ru-lume work if you send him the dials. He is busy with his new watch company, LÜM-TEC.


----------



## PeterFromSanDiego (Oct 20, 2008)

Has anybody noticed the sterile dial homages on ebay? There's been a ton of them and no one bids!...But then again...it's not under 'marina militare' (oops! hehehe)

So I did...and I got one for 44 bucks. Yeah, 44 bucks for sterile homage, pvd case. I will write a review when it arrives.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

PeterFromSanDiego said:


> Has anybody noticed the sterile dial homages on ebay? There's been a ton of them and no one bids!...But then again...it's not under 'marina militare' (oops! hehehe)


Do you have a seller name for us?


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

DImGR said:


>


This is a cracking homage piece DimGR. The depth in the sandwich dial & lume are awesome. Plus the brushed & polished case is perfect..:-!

I haven't kept up to speed, is that a Davidsen version of the homage...?


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

Riker said:


> This is a cracking homage piece DimGR. The depth in the sandwich dial & lume are awesome. Plus the brushed & polished case is perfect..:-!
> 
> I haven't kept up to speed, is that a Davidsen version of the homage...?


yes it is his


----------



## PeterFromSanDiego (Oct 20, 2008)

Sad news:

Searching for "Marina Militare" in the search box in ebay will now no longer show any cheaper homages. 

It looks like they have been definitely pulled. The only ones left are more expensive RXW's and 'variations' of Marina Militares (those with the same internals/dials but in a different case).

BUT...as I stated sterile dials are now up on ebay. Including SS, Titanium and PVD. Titanium version is $289, SS is $189. Some may consider these to be a bit much, rather go to Davidsen/JOA no? Depends. Well...to find these, search for these sellers:

exclusive_watches_inc
bestpricefactory

There are more that I still have contact with and saved since my obsession with these watches. I will check back later. Good luck everyone!


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

If all this going on and the price of the ones left going up, you should keep in mind that if you go with a custom builder you get to build what you want. These watches are all about being different and nothing says that like picking out exactly what you want. I almost went for a cheaper, ebay type buy and I am SOOO glad I didnt. Its been the coolest experience having one built.
By the way, WINWAR might be finished tonight!!!! Cant wait to show it off


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

66Cooper said:


> If all this going on and the price of the ones left going up, (snip)
> By the way, WINWAR might be finished tonight!!!! Cant wait to show it off


Since most of the ebay sellers have gone off-ebay and onto their own websites I doubt that prices will rise that rapidly. In fact, some of the sale prices i see on helenarou's site are quite a bit lower than what I paid for winning an auction.

Very interested to see the WINWAR watch! Your first pics looked very good!


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Well thanks. Still waiting for pix. Its killing me!


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

Davidsen's lume


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Gotta love that! I'm not sure what it is but lume shots are SO awesome.


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

DImGR said:


> Davidsen's lume


Don't mean to be a pain but...ever thought of re-sizeing your photos? Jeez...not everyone has a 32" HD display hanging off their home machine. 800x600 would be fine for a forum post...


----------



## johnny_boomboom (Dec 11, 2008)

SeikoSickness said:


> Don't mean to be a pain but...ever thought of re-sizeing your photos? Jeez...not everyone has a 32" HD display hanging off their home machine. 800x600 would be fine for a forum post...


I have a 23" HD display and it wouldn't fit on mine... LOL... looks great though


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

i have a 19" screen so imagine what happened here


----------



## cheff1983 (Jun 5, 2008)

Has anyone seen a homage radiomar with an internal rotating bezel. I love that look but besides the old RWX homages I cant find one.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Only ever saw that on the RWX GMT. I love that watch!


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes I own one |> but have had it for over a year now



cheff1983 said:


> Has anyone seen a homage radiomar with an internal rotating bezel. I love that look but besides the old RWX homages I cant find one.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, post a pic! Very interested.


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Here you go Sir:


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Interesting with no GMT hand. How do you find the quality? Looks to be pretty nice from the pic.


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Its not a heavy watch but overall its nice, keeps great time. I think I paid $100 or $125 for it about a year or two ago. Have'nt worn it in a while now actually havent worn any of my Pam Hommages in awhile. Mostly im wearing Orient Beast or Star unless im going somewhere fancy then I put on some of my others (Dresser)



66Cooper said:


> Interesting with no GMT hand. How do you find the quality? Looks to be pretty nice from the pic.


----------



## Heuerboy (Feb 4, 2009)

I really wish we could get a list of the 3 best makers and prices. 50 some odd pages of people showing pictures makes it pretty hard to figure out. 

I'm looking at a used swiss one for $300 or so. Any ideas?


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Heuerboy said:


> I really wish we could get a list of the 3 best makers and prices


'Best' is hard to decide. Best in absolute value? Buy a real one. Best in price/quality ratio? Difficult... I'm quite sure a Davidsen piece is going to be 5x as good as my Helenarou, but you also pay 5x as much. Also, most people here only have 1 or 2 of these so can't directly compare the different makers.


----------



## Frode (Mar 23, 2006)

Heuerboy said:


> I really wish we could get a list of the 3 best makers and prices. 50 some odd pages of people showing pictures makes it pretty hard to figure out.
> 
> I'm looking at a used swiss one for $300 or so. Any ideas?


I agree!

I'm torn between MT, Helenarou, and exclusive_watches_inc on the bay.

How about a rating system? So f.example an owner of a MT can state his/her opinion:
Case finish: 1-10
Movement: 1-10
Lume: 1-10
Value for money: 1-10

1 sucks and 10 is max.

Can owners give som detailed feedback along these lines?

Would help... :thanks


----------



## djb5118 (Nov 6, 2008)

I took some lume shots of my MMs today...

forgive me, it was my first attempt


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

DImGR said:


>


Hi, Can I ask where you got this from and for how much? I just love this watch.

Cheers,
Barry


----------



## tunge (May 31, 2008)

My first MM.... PVD power reserve Pam90 homage... pics are borrowed fr the guy who sold me the watch...

only gribe is the lume is really weak... only the hands glow brightly, n the PVD coating seems to be easily scratchable


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

This is my marina Militare from mtime...

After 5-6 seconds under halogen lamp:


----------



## hutt (Feb 4, 2009)

What is the website for MTime?


----------



## tunge (May 31, 2008)

your lume looks awesome... it seems like there are really different MM with diff quality...

i just had a problem w my MM yesterday.. the date got stuck when it was switching from 14-15 at 1130pm last night... it's a good thing i got it from a local seller so just sent it back to him, hopefully hwe can get it fixed or give me a new piece


----------



## Cappy (Dec 5, 2008)

Military Time is:

www . jackson tse . com


----------



## zedd (May 31, 2008)

Half a year later, I still love my JOA and DSN homages


----------



## tunge (May 31, 2008)

zedd said:


> Half a year later, I still love my JOA and DSN homages


Hey I recognise that uniform... I'm from 9 DIV too, 10SIB BRC reservist... :-d


----------



## zedd (May 31, 2008)

LOL. Wasn't expecting anyone to spot that. 9AMB here. Though I won't be at the warfront (if any ) we'll be supporting ya'll no doubt. 

Anyways, I was looking for a nice backdrop for the ammo strap, so why not military themed


----------



## skylog (Feb 21, 2009)

i am a total newcomer to this wonderful world, and trying to take in as much as possible, but have i come to late? it seems ebay is getting hit and a lot of the great sources of the watches/work are facing extinction. that said, what is my best route for starting this process? i have found a few examples in this thread alone that are exactly what i was looking for, but nearly all of the sources for those watches have gone away.

any help would be greatly appreciated, and thank you for this great thread


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Check again, the 'bay is coming back slowly. You may have to revise your search options, like looking for "6497" rather than "Marina", for example. Then there are also the home pages for the previous sellers. Google is your friend there. If you're not looking for anything very fancy, but a solid example of this style of watch, there are plenty of options.

Clair


----------



## Krnbk2 (May 13, 2008)

Just finished the final details for my Hamilton 921 power 47mm Homage. I am having the case DLC coated but here is what she looks like in the case:


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Very nice...:-!


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Wonderful as usual. Cant wait for mine!


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Krnbk2 said:


> Just finished the final details for my Hamilton 921 power 47mm Homage. I am having the case DLC coated but here is what she looks like in the case:


Looks great! I especially like the blue swanneck detail.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Outstanding! That's a beautiful movement and looks right at home in there. Great work!

Clair


----------



## camdensq (May 15, 2008)

zedd said:


> Half a year later, I still love my JOA and DSN homages


Nice straps too, I am looking for a one to dress my CaliDial. Where did you bought yours? many thanks in advance
Camden
many


----------



## zedd (May 31, 2008)

I bought mine from a local strapmaker. He lists on Panaristi as Ant Ammo straps.


----------



## thetokyokid (Jan 18, 2009)

I'll put in a vote for the RXW Poseidon, if you can find one...


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

thetokyokid said:


> I'll put in a vote for the RXW Poseidon, if you can find one...


Is it a trick of the light, or does the entire case seem to be more domed than the regular homage cases we've seen?


----------



## Nabco (Nov 9, 2007)

I think it is just an optical illusion on the photo, I have the MM25 GMT and it is the same as my other Rad homages..










And for you lume junkies....


----------



## zedd (May 31, 2008)

All of my MMs


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

this is my collection of MM's minus the fiddy. Just sold that one to a fellow WUS.


----------



## thetokyokid (Jan 18, 2009)

GuySie said:


> Is it a trick of the light, or does the entire case seem to be more domed than the regular homage cases we've seen?


I think it is a trick of the light. Better seen here:










or here:










Cheers!


----------



## jaytaylor (Mar 25, 2008)

zumzum5150 said:


> this is my collection of MM's minus the fiddy. Just sold that one to a fellow WUS.


What is a fiddy?


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

jaytaylor said:


> What is a fiddy?


A homage to Panerai's 1950 model - fiddy, as in the nickname for the rapper 50 cents.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

"Fiddy" applies to the real Panerai parts as well, not just the homages, right? I think it would be pretty funny if just the homages were "fiddy's". I was looking for an image of one last night but didn't find anything searching for "fiddy" on WUS. I think I recall that Kiwidj has one and posted a pic, but my quick search didn't find it. I'll keep looking when I get a minute...

Clair


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

..and why the nickname "Fiddy" after all?


----------



## Krnbk2 (May 13, 2008)

diaboliq said:


> ..and why the nickname "Fiddy" after all?


Usually refers to the Panerai 1950 watches. I take it its a nickname that was given to them. :-!


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

TicTocTach said:


> "Fiddy" applies to the real Panerai parts as well, not just the homages, right?


Yes, quite right, the nickname was for the actual Panerai's to begin with. When people started building homage 'fiddys' the name came with.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

In the interest of science (and blatently swiped from Donut's post in the Dream Collection thread), an example of a Fiddy in captivity:









It's just soooo nice...

Clair


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

TicTocTach said:


> It's just soooo nice...


Indeed. If my wrists were large enough, I'd downsize my collection to a 1950 and a 1936 homage and I'd be done. Love those...

They ought to have a nickname for the 1936, just to go alongside 'fiddy' b-)


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Turdy-six? Nah... 

I agree on the size, at 47mm PLUS the larger crown guard, it's a monster. I just received a project case for my own effort at a Fiddy on Monday and man, it's big. Dwarfs the 44mm PVD MM Lumi sitting next to it in the box. One thing's for sure, it's going to take a big shirt sleeve cuff to slip over that thing at all.

Clair


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Received my (very affordable) tan pythonleather with deployant from exclusive_watches_inc on eBay a week or two ago. I very much like the python strap, which has had its colour wear in nicely after just a few days. Soms pics:





I was getting bored with the whole vintage, rough Indiana Jones strap look that I'd been wearing for the past year. I thought something exotic might do the trick, and I must say that I love the look! Some negatives though...

For one, the strap and deployant are marked Officine Panerai, which implies that these are designed for replica's (or people who paid a few thousand dollars for a real Panerai, but were too cheap to pay for a top grade aftermarket strap). I'm not too happy about that, but I can live with it - nobody looks at the bottom of a strap anyway.

The deployant on the other hand is crap. The first deployant that came in was defective - it wouldn't open. The second deployant that came in was defective too - it opened, and then the little pins holding the deployant down popped out. In the end I managed to salvage 1 working deployant by breaking the first apart and inserting the working pins into the second deployant. Having now seen the insides of this particular brand deployants I suspect this concoction will break apart within the next year.


----------



## mene_menelaou (Nov 28, 2008)

Did anybody buy from Milita**Ti** any homage with sapphire crystal and double AR coating? I am planning to buy one but I need to know if you have any experience, Is it true a sapphire? does it have any AR coating? BTW the choice of sapphire is only $25


----------



## altoonabcm157 (Mar 4, 2009)

I want to pick one of these up today and I just am trying to figure out where I would be getting the best quality watch. I plan to send it off for customization and probably a new movement so my top concern is the case, crystal and dial quality, an input on the best place to buy a marina militare? also does anyone know a good way to get in touch with Ray knight so I can discuss customizing the watch? Thanks.


----------



## Frode (Mar 23, 2006)

I have recieved my ti 44 mm from exclusive_watches_inc. 

I love it, save its weak lume. I have asked them, and the 2 layer 'Sandwich' dial with Luminous markers are glued together. Hence, aplying lume is challengeing.

If I want a new set of dials ( for after lume purposes) , can I contact other parties (Helenarou, etc.), or do I have to stick to my seller?

Any and all advice appreciated from a lume junkie...b-)


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Frode said:


> If I want a new set of dials ( for after lume purposes) , can I contact other parties (Helenarou, etc.), or do I have to stick to my seller?


I think that you should be okay with any that were made for the 44mm luminor case (those for the 47mm or the radiomirs would probably not fit, though!).
Sizzlin Watches http://myworld.ebay.com/sizzlinwatches/ used to sell NoctiLumed hands and dials - the same ones that are in any regular 44mm homage but treated with decent lume. I don't see them in their store anymore, but it couldn't hurt to ask them?


----------



## Krnbk2 (May 13, 2008)

Frode said:


> I have recieved my ti 44 mm from exclusive_watches_inc.
> 
> I love it, save its weak lume. I have asked them, and the 2 layer 'Sandwich' dial with Luminous markers are glued together. Hence, aplying lume is challengeing.
> 
> ...


I know of at least 2 different dial sizes for the 44mm case. 36mm and 34mm and they are NOT interchangeable.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Krnbk2 said:


> I know of at least 2 different dial sizes for the 44mm case. 36mm and 34mm and they are NOT interchangeable.


Really? I thought the only problem area with dials was how much of them was visible through the crystal - ie if the edges would show when fitted.

Okay, I retract any advice I've given on this subject.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Seems like Squishypanda found something like that as well, but I haven't found that thread again. I have been having similar dial/case issues on a couple of my projects that I posted in the Watchmaking section. (blatant hijack...)

Clair


----------



## rcoreytaylor (Jan 13, 2009)

This is off-topic and probably seems juvenile, but can someone clear up the pronunciation of Panerai for me? Is it "Pa-Ner-Eye" or "Pa-Ner-A" ??


----------



## zedd (May 31, 2008)

Did some modifications to my fiddy to make it more vintage

Before










After


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

rcoreytaylor said:


> This is off-topic and probably seems juvenile, but can someone clear up the pronunciation of Panerai for me? Is it "Pa-Ner-Eye" or "Pa-Ner-A" ??


Pan-er-eye.....;-)


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Interesting, Zedd,
Looks pretty good, from a vintage watch perspective. Homage aging on a homage watch... nice work!

Clair


----------



## rcoreytaylor (Jan 13, 2009)

Thought so, thanks!


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

GuySie, where did you get that deployment? Looking for one in the Panerai style and dont want to end up with junk. 
Anyone know a good place to get a Pam style deployment?


----------



## Nabco (Nov 9, 2007)

rcoreytaylor said:


> This is off-topic and probably seems juvenile, but can someone clear up the pronunciation of Panerai for me? Is it "Pa-Ner-Eye" or "Pa-Ner-A" ??


It is actually pun-a-rye....this is a great site for pronunciation....

http://www.gemnation.com/base?processor=getPage&pageName=watch-pronunciation


----------



## rcoreytaylor (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Blackrover (May 6, 2006)

I just got my RXW Plasmir Milgraph today and I have fallen in love.

My full review is here.
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=240400

40mm RXW Plasmir vs 44mm ORIS TT1 Titan. Yep they where about the size crazy huh!


----------



## MisterE (Aug 7, 2007)

Let me tell you a little story. It all began when a WUS member named Phishy4 started working with me. We quickly figured out that we both were watch nuts and started geeking out. We work in IT and sometimes need to run to one of the datacenters for something. Well one day Phishy4 had his Ray Knight custom on and scuffed it against something in the datacenter. He was bummed just like any of us would be. One day I brought in my Breitling superocean steelfish to show him the job I did buffing the side of the case and fixing the satin finish in the usual wear areas of a bracelet. He then said to me "would you work on my custom and my wifes tissot"? I said sure as I thought to myself (your going to trust me with your custom)? So I got home and worked over the ladies quartz tissot first which took a while because it was well worn. I redid the finish on the bracelet with the center links high polish and the sides satin. Then redid the case in satin and bezel in high polish. After cleaning it up and getting something to drink I took the heroic 18 sack which you could tell had a heavy piece inside and pulled out the Ray Knight custom. I looked over the piece for a little bit to observe the case design and look at the scrape to plan out what to do. Phishy4 has a fantasic custom strap on it which I carefully removed and admired. The scrape he put into the bezel right under the 6 was very easy to buff out. I cleaned up the work area and swapped to a new microfiber cloth. Put the fabulous strap back on the piece and looked it over again. Those 20-30 minutes with this piece left an impression on me and a JOA is on its way to me this week.

Now to go through Phishy4's posts to figure out who made that strap. I remember him saying it was a WUS member.


----------



## jacksun (Aug 25, 2008)

camdensq said:


> I am looking for a Homage for my wife but she has got a little wirst. Did you eard about 40 mm or less (i.e. 35 or 30 mm) custom watch??
> Thanks in advance for your suggestions
> Camden


A Homage for your wife--or a watch?


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

For a smaller case homage, this Boccia chrono might be a nice starting point. Japan quartz movement, and probably not more than 40mm, but I can't find that specific model on the web. The Ti case and chrono make it a neat starting point. I just wish it was 44mm or larger...

Clair


----------



## hihowyadoin (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi all,

Been lurking a while but posting for the first time. I want a panerai style watch (not a replica of course). Been looking through this thread and there are a lot of really nice looking homages. Please tell me what you think of the watch in this link and attached picture. It is from a replica website but since it does not have a dial with the Panerai name on it (skeleton) I would not feel bad wearing it. It has a saphire crystal and a skeletonized Unitas 6497 movement (which by itself goes for $250 on otto frei). The price of the watch is $195. Is this a good deal or are these replicas watches always very poor quality? I have looked at helenarou.com and can get the parts for a homage with a blank dial for less than $150. If I wanted to use helenarou parts for a skeleton movement from otto frei, total cost would be about $350.

Any input is appreciated!

http://www.helloreplica.com/panerai...on-dial-new-version-replica-watch--12785.html


----------



## mene_menelaou (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi hihowyadoin and welcome!

The movement on this watch is not a 6497 skeleton, it is the Hangzhou 9611 which is a chinese clone of ETA 6497










You can find more information about this movement on this link https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=146865


----------



## hihowyadoin (Mar 11, 2009)

Mene,

Thank you for the clarification. That thread was very helpful. That brings me to another question: is the swiss ETA Unitas 6497 a better movement than its asian counterpart in all respects? I learned from the thread you referenced that the asian movement beats faster. Its certainly more expensive but is the quality much better? I would be willing to spend the extra money if so.

One more question: does anyone have a source for quality Panerai Luminor style cases with saphire crystals? Helenarou has what look to be nice cases but I would prefer saphire instead of mineral crystal. Also I read that the Helenarou blank dial is rather glossy which I dont prefer. Sources for this as well?

Oh and one last question that someone may be able to answer: Can dials be used in cases which have skeleton movements? I would assume that there must be a spacer of sorts that would take up the thickness of the dial within the case. If so and it is removable, I would like to use a dial and a skeleton movement so it looks really nice from the back.

This really is a great site I have learned so much already.
Thanks!


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

hihowyadoin said:


> Mene,
> That brings me to another question: is the swiss ETA Unitas 6497 a better movement than its asian counterpart in all respects?


Well it worked fine with me.. Other than that, some guys said they needed to tighten screws in chinese 6497s.. I never had an issue with those..


----------



## rcoreytaylor (Jan 13, 2009)

Can someone explain why the traditional Pan style strap buckle is called a "Pre-V"?

Thanks!


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

rcoreytaylor said:


> Can someone explain why the traditional Pan style strap buckle is called a "Pre-V"?


In the 90s Panerai was bought by Vendome (later bought by Richemont), who changed the buckle type - thus the old buckle was referred to as Pre-Vendome i.e. Pre-V.


----------



## rcoreytaylor (Jan 13, 2009)

GuySie said:


> In the 90s Panerai was bought by Vendome (later bought by Richemont), who changed the buckle type - thus the old buckle was referred to as Pre-Vendome i.e. Pre-V.


Ok - that makes sense, thanks!


----------



## SilverSliver (Nov 5, 2008)

Ordering a Davidsen today.

44mm, swiss movement, black sandwich with gold hands, sub seconds at 9, brushed steel case, polished steel bezel, exhibition back, brown band. Went for completely sterile case and dial.


----------



## MisterE (Aug 7, 2007)

Here is what I received in the mail today. 44mm, polished SS with a 6497 inside. Came with a black leather strap but I also have a heroic 18 that I am going to put on it for brown leather days. I am considering getting a SS pan style bracelet from IWM. I like the nostalgia and the fact that someone created it as part of their hobby and not as part of their job. If you have been on WUS for a while you will be able to make an educated guess at who made it.

Build quality is tip top. Will watch the accuracy for a while but not too worried.


----------



## phishy4 (Sep 13, 2008)

MisterE said:


> Here is what I received in the mail today. 44mm, polished SS with a 6497 inside. Came with a black leather strap but I also have a heroic 18 that I am going to put on it for brown leather days. I am considering getting a SS pan style bracelet from IWM. I like the nostalgia and the fact that someone created it as part of their hobby and not as part of their job. If you have been on WUS for a while you will be able to make an educated guess at who made it.
> 
> Build quality is tip top. Will watch the accuracy for a while but not too worried.


Hey wait.....I know that wrist


----------



## TruAztlan (Sep 30, 2008)

Here is the one I just had built.

44mm Titanium Case
Swapped out Sterile dial and hands
Swiss Unitas/ETA 6497


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

NICE! Looks really clean and good. Make a nice strap for this one


----------



## danielb (Aug 29, 2008)

Could sb sticky info to the first post about where we can get Panerai Homages?
I also would be grateful for info on private about Pam Homages ordering.
Im especially intrested in those with original Unitas 6497 inside.
Thanks !!


----------



## rcoreytaylor (Jan 13, 2009)

danielb said:


> Could sb sticky info to the first post about where we can get Panerai Homages?
> I also would be grateful for info on private about Pam Homages ordering.
> Im especially intrested in those with original Unitas 6497 inside.
> Thanks !!


I second that motion! It'd be nice to have a more-or-less comprehensive reference; much easier than trying to sort through all of the former postings.

Cheers


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, WINWAR is finally done and I could not be happier! Ray Knights dial came out AMAZING!!! Exactly as I was hoping. The lume is super cool.
krnbk2's craftsmanship is top notch. Recommend him to anyone. He truly bent over backwards to get it perfect. Here are the specs:

Ray Knight Custom Dial
- 6-8 alternating layer of clear and Flat black
- Custom Lettering
- Alternating Green / Blue lume

44mm Brushed SS case
- Heavy CG and Thick Crown
- Custom Laser welded Crown 
- Sapphire crystal with Double AR coating 
- Sapphire case back crystal
- Swiss 6497 Cotes De Geneve, Polished winding gears, blued screws, PVD coated.














































Sorry, only have an older lume shot.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

66Cooper said:


> Well, WINWAR is finally done and I could not be happier! Ray Knights dial came out AMAZING!!! Exactly as I was hoping. The lume is super cool.
> krnbk2's craftsmanship is top notch. Recommend him to anyone. He truly bent over backwards to get it perfect. Here are the specs:


Ye gods. That thing is _AWESOME_. I've rarely seen cooler pieces in this thread or any of the other homage topics. Love the details like the different lume colours and the PVD'd movement.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

GuySie said:


> Ye gods. That thing is _AWESOME_. I've rarely seen cooler pieces in this thread or any of the other homage topics. Love the details like the different lume colours and the PVD'd movement.


I'll second this one......

Watch looks superb 66cooper....:-!


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks so much. It was hard to make up my mind on exactly what I wanted but it really came out better then expected. I just love it!


----------



## rcoreytaylor (Jan 13, 2009)

I just received my sterile dial Luminor GMT homage today. I purchased it used on eBay and it's even better than I was expecting! The original owner had purchased it from Exclusive Watches Inc in the UK and had replaced the original strap with a Panatime. It's an automatic w. ETA Swiss 2836-2 movement. The seconds and GMT hands are blued-steel so they appear black but "pop" out a little bit when the light catches them.

Cheers!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

I received yesterday my second MT watch and I'm so pleased :

MM34 (brushed case) I asked for the brown dial to be changed by a black one.










I previously ordered the Radiomir 1936 homage (MM44)









my three PAM homages :









I'm a happy camper b-)


----------



## bertrandg (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi,
I'm lost with all those infos.
Could you give me some links where to find panerai homage watches.

Regards

Bertrand


----------



## P. Loatman (Mar 22, 2009)

I bought a Marina Militare a while ago.

Brown PVD and black unmarked dial.


----------



## rcoreytaylor (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice watch. Is it custom?

I really like the brown (it's almost copper-like). Something about brown watches - usually a brown dial - really catches my eye.


----------



## P. Loatman (Mar 22, 2009)

rcoreytaylor said:


> Nice watch. Is it custom?
> 
> I really like the brown (it's almost copper-like). Something about brown watches - usually a brown dial - really catches my eye.


Thanks, I guess you could call it custom, i just got it put together by Helenarou, their ebay store doesn't have anything right now but you can get them from their website. I'm not sure if i'm allowed to post a link to it, but you can find it if you google the name.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Is it still a homage if it doesn't have a Pan-style dial? Here's the one I just put together for myself... dial from a Westclox Scepter, hands from a Westclox Scotty (both "dollar watch" pocket watches). Case is from ePay, buckle is from Panatime, and the strap I made myself.


















A Dollar-Watch inside a 1950 case must be a Buck-Fifty, right? It's been an experience putting it together, but I've still got a lot of little details to nail down.

Clair


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow thats a nice strap where can I get one.


----------



## mickb (Mar 24, 2009)

jakisbck said:


> Wow thats a nice strap where can I get one.





TicTocTach said:


> *and the strap I made myself.*


C'mon, reading isnt that hard


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks, Jakisbck!! :-!

At the moment, this is the only one like it and is only the 4th one I've done, but it's patterend off of the 3rd one I made. That one was black w/lime green underside & "loop" for my PVD MM. I'm not in the strap business by any means, just stubborn enough to try making my own stuff to "save some money". I figure I've got a couple Franklins in leather tools & supplies now (all from my local Tandy Leather Factory), so that's only $50/strap... :roll: The same economic theories apply to my watchmaking efforts. I'm OK until my wife finds out...:rodekaart :-d


----------



## ALL_ZEN (Feb 26, 2006)

TicTocTach said:


> Is it still a homage if it doesn't have a Pan-style dial? Here's the one I just put together for myself... dial from a Westclox Scepter, hands from a Westclox Scotty (both "dollar watch" pocket watches). Case is from ePay, buckle is from Panatime, and the strap I made myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of movement does it have?


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

It's a 6497 from Sizzlinwatches. The Dollar Watch movements are pretty bulky and probably wouldn't adapt well to this kind of project. With the case made for the 6497/8 and new movements available for <$40, it was pretty much a no-brainer. I'm looking in to seeing what other pocket watch movements may fit, like Longines, Hamilton, etc.

Clair


----------



## ALL_ZEN (Feb 26, 2006)

TicTocTach said:


> It's a 6497 from Sizzlinwatches. The Dollar Watch movements are pretty bulky and probably wouldn't adapt well to this kind of project. With the case made for the 6497/8 and new movements available for <$40, it was pretty much a no-brainer. I'm looking in to seeing what other pocket watch movements may fit, like Longines, Hamilton, etc.
> 
> Clair


Very nice. You are an artist! b-)|>


----------



## tx-ruben (Feb 4, 2009)

Just arrived from Hong Kong, its much better than I expected, lots of heft, it has date, seconds, and "something else" (haven't figured it) out at the 6 ...


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

I've seen variants of that one before - with a blue dial. I nearly pulled the trigger on it, but wasn't sure how the "GMT" (date?) hand would really work. I hope it works well, but it's just a little peculiar in that function. Looks fantastic, though. :-!

Clair


----------



## tx-ruben (Feb 4, 2009)

It is the anti-glare that makes it blue in the pics on the bay, the face is really black. The GMT works, finally figured out the 6 o'clock gauge... its the 24 hour clock. I'm impressed with the look/feel, and the $$ it cost me was a steal, I think.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

So the 24hr is a subdial? Huh. I think I would prefer the date to be the subdial and the 24 hr to be on the big red arrow, but whatever. It still looks great! I may have to keep my eyes on one like that. Including the bracelet, I remember that one being a pretty good deal.

Clair


----------



## tx-ruben (Feb 4, 2009)

Replaced band with Panatime, I'm liking it even more now


----------



## BullDawg (May 18, 2008)

Hi rcoreytaylor

Exclusive Watches Inc in the UK has only had 2 bands showing for the last 2 months. Maybe they have a store off eBay but I only see a snake skin and SS band offered.

Bernhardt Watches also does a modified 2836 to a 24 hour GMT hand. Have you opened it up to see how it is modified, if you do post some close up photos?

Cheers,

Bulldawg


----------



## rcoreytaylor (Jan 13, 2009)

Just to clarify - I purchased the watch used from an independent seller on eBay (he was the original owner and had purchased from Exclusive Watches Inc).

I haven't opened the case back yet. (I'm still relatively "new" and therefore I don't have a lot of knowledge concerning the various modifications). I'll certainly post photos when I get around to opening.

Cheers



BullDawg said:


> Hi rcoreytaylor
> 
> Exclusive Watches Inc in the UK has only had 2 bands showing for the last 2 months. Maybe they have a store off eBay but I only see a snake skin and SS band offered.
> 
> ...


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Just put my PVD radiomir sterile on another strap. Works well! And god, I love the skull & crossbones Strap Culture buckle.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Some shots of my Homages on some new straps.


----------



## mickb (Mar 24, 2009)

those are some fun looking straps!
I love the multi-color at the side of the strap


----------



## danielb (Aug 29, 2008)

Very nice dial !! :-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!



TicTocTach said:


>


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

danielb said:


> Very nice dial !! :-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


Thanks!! :thanks It's just the way Westclox made it back in the day - a surprise to me as I thought it was black in the ePay photos. A happy surprise, I might add, it is simply outstanding when the sun strikes it. I'll try to snap some more pics this evening before the sun sets.

Clair


----------



## mtuteur7 (Mar 19, 2009)

I am looking for a Panerai homage that is gold with a black face, similar to this http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/...nerai/Panerai_PAM190D_Solid_Gold_JLC_8-Da.jpg. I don't care if the band is black or brown. I'm just looking for a simple gold homage. International Watchmaster and www.:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x.com don't seem to offer one like this. Can anyone help me find one?

-Mike


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Here's the sun shots:

















Good lighting makes all the difference - I love this watch!

Clair


----------



## youngerd (Nov 20, 2008)

does anybody have a "wristshot" pic of a pan homage on a 7" or 7-1/2" wrist so that i can get a feel for the look?


----------



## P. Loatman (Mar 22, 2009)

youngerd said:


> does anybody have a "wristshot" pic of a pan homage on a 7" or 7-1/2" wrist so that i can get a feel for the look?


My wrist is a little over 7" and here's my picture from earlier in the thread.



P. Loatman said:


>


This is a 45mm width case and they're pretty big, the thickness makes it seem even bigger too.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

youngerd said:


> does anybody have a "wristshot" pic of a pan homage on a 7" or 7-1/2" wrist so that i can get a feel for the look?


Yep.......Here are two very quick & dirty pics of the 47mm & 44mm on my 7" wrist. Both mounted on my JPHstraps. They look a touch bigger in the pics than they actually are on my wrist....;-)


















.......................................................


----------



## youngerd (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks guys, looks great!


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Is it alright if I post a non-homage? Here is my old 002D on my ~7.5" wrist. I miss this watch...


----------



## youngerd (Nov 20, 2008)

very nice indeed!


----------



## ALL_ZEN (Feb 26, 2006)

handwound said:


> Is it alright if I post a non-homage? Here is my old 002D on my ~7.5" wrist. I miss this watch...


Trent,

It's inappropriate to post a genuine Pam on a homage thread....just joking, sweet watch. b-)|>


----------



## youngerd (Nov 20, 2008)

Another curious question. i know that the radiomir cases are 45mm and the luminor cases are 44mm, but which watch looks bigger on the wrist? is one thicker(taller) than the other? or are they pretty much the same, i like both and can't make up my mind. :-s also do the luminors have any problems with the crown lever? and do the radiomirs have any problems with the lugs? wonder if one is tougher than the other. :thanks

It's inappropriate to post a genuine Pam on a homage thread....just joking, sweet watch. b-)|>[/quote]


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

The Radiomir style watches, though they are 1mm bigger in diameter, lack the CG and are much thinner than the Luminor style watches. So, they wear smaller. Now, the dials on the Rad style watches are bigger than the Luminor style watches, so from that perspective they may *look* bigger, but they wear/feel smaller.

Hope that helps?


----------



## breijm (Dec 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> There is a guy in England that produces some really nice Panerai homage pieces that I think are very nice.


Hi,

Here's mine









paul[/QUOTE]

I picked up a watch form the same guy in England via EBAY. When it arrived the thing would not wind unless you pushed down on the Crown really hard. To wet the time you had to do the same thing. Not sure what the deal is. I tried to email him over the past 2 weeks, but got no response.


----------



## rcoreytaylor (Jan 13, 2009)

I just received my MM Luminor Homage w. blue dial, although the blue doesn't really come across in the photo. I replaced the "stock" band with a Panatime....


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Just finished my new project, a Silver Phantom Homage with Asian 6497 Swan Neck movement in a Titanium case with a beautiful Pig Suede strap to boot. (Also shown on a brand new beefy 6mm soft black Monster).

Enjoy


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

That is cool! Loving the look and the straps. Is there any lume on it?


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

66Cooper said:


> That is cool! Loving the look and the straps. Is there any lume on it?


No lume, I'm not a lover of the lume. I don't know what it is, but I just don't get the "lume factor". It's expensive and it barely makes and appearance. :think:


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Understand completely. For most its a kind of "bling" thing (hate to use that word) but for me its what makes these watches a "tool" watch. One of the factors that set it apart back in the day like the crown lever for waterproofing. 
Still, love it and your others.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

blueradish said:


> Just finished my new project, a Silver Phantom Homage with Asian 6497 Swan Neck movement in a Titanium case with a beautiful Pig Suede strap to boot. (Also shown on a brand new beefy 6mm soft black Monster).
> 
> Enjoy


This is _hugely_ cool |> |> |>


----------



## delaguer (Oct 14, 2008)

blueradish, that's one cool pam homage!!


----------



## scemracing (Dec 3, 2008)

I just finished building a Ti Homage!

It has Sapphire Crystal front and back (no AR)

I re-lumed the dial & hands with C3 Super-LumiNova it now glows like crazy! I also repainted the the face and hands flat black.

I used a ETA-6498 modified for no seconds hand (the right way) I also gave the plates a brushed look (which I like)

I also built the strap!


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

my watch from Mr Davidsen

http://www.watcheswithnolimits.com/index.php/davidsen.html


----------



## Flieg3r (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi.. DImGR
How's the accuracy? how about the water resistance?
I've been looking for pan homage for so long


----------



## KillerKowalczyk (Jan 11, 2009)

Where can I buy one like that? Is there a model with a date function. thanks



DImGR said:


> here is mine
> 
> http://www.watcheswithnolimits.com/index.php/davidsen.html


----------



## allenpc (May 6, 2009)

My new DSN on a HEROIC18 strap:


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice watch and GREAT photo!


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

66Cooper said:


> Nice watch and GREAT photo!


Agreed! Lovely, I don't usually like polished cases but that makes it come out great.


----------



## KillerKowalczyk (Jan 11, 2009)

How much ?$?$?$? for the watch in picture number 7 in Ti and the crown on the left + the strap and buckle. Its very nice!



blueradish said:


> Some shots of my Homages on some new straps.


----------



## Bree (Jun 2, 2007)

great looking watch! is the face a metallic blue or is that because of the AR coating on the glass?


allenpc said:


> My new DSN on a HEROIC18 strap:


----------



## allenpc (May 6, 2009)

Bree said:


> great looking watch! is the face a metallic blue or is that because of the AR coating on the glass?


Nah, it's just the AR. I actually think the AR on this particular watch looks too blue, but I thought getting a glint of it in the photo looked nice |>.


----------



## unjung (Apr 28, 2009)

I was trying to evaluate my options for a homage and came up with this spreadsheet:

Maker *Cost Range (USD)* quality (relative) _Movement_
MT/jackson tse *90-120* low/med _Chinese_
Helenarou *60-140* low _Chinese_
international watchman	*475-700* high _Swiss_
davidsen *?* high _Swiss_
JOA *450-500* high? _Swiss_
Time Factors *500* high _Swiss_
exclusive_watches_inc	*150-250* low/med _Either_


----------



## tx-ruben (Feb 4, 2009)

unjung said:


> I was trying to evaluate my options for a homage and came up with this spreadsheet:
> 
> Maker *Cost Range (USD)* quality (relative) _Movement_
> MT/jackson tse *90-120* low/med _Chinese_
> ...


add ebay id boutiquemetro Under $100, med/high chinese

They are higher quality than the jackson tse MM's for sure, and I thought the exclusive watches sterile sandwich with a chinese 6497 was very well done.

http://myworld.ebay.com/boutiquemetro/


----------



## unjung (Apr 28, 2009)

tx-ruben said:


> add ebay id boutiquemetro Under $100, med/high chinese
> 
> They are higher quality than the jackson tse MM's for sure, and I thought the exclusive watches sterile sandwich with a chinese 6497 was very well done.


Have you bought anything from BM? Can you provide photos, including of the caseback?


----------



## tx-ruben (Feb 4, 2009)

unjung said:


> Have you bought anything from BM? Can you provide photos, including of the caseback?


Check page 58 of this thread for my pics, no pics of the back, but its just a flat stainless piece. Check ebay I think they have some pics there


----------



## Bree (Jun 2, 2007)

allenpc said:


> Nah, it's just the AR. I actually think the AR on this particular watch looks too blue, but I thought getting a glint of it in the photo looked nice |>.


And really nice it is! :-!


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

Yet another...From Militarytime with sapphire crystal and fairly pricey aftermarket strap (which photographed a bit more reddish than it is). I'm really happy with the quality at this price, it looks "expensive" to me and runs just great so far. The only oddity is that the number lume is finely speckled, sort of like a moon rock effect. I don't know if that's intentional (I assume not) but I actually like it.


----------



## Bree (Jun 2, 2007)

niiice...


----------



## proxrb (Apr 12, 2009)

Review of Mi1it4ryTim3 MM Panerai homages

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1912625#post1912625


----------



## cougaree (Oct 10, 2007)

I have several from different vendors.

DSN Vintage



















DSN PVD










IWI Marine Diver










Ebay PVD 47mm










Another Ebay find (RXW MM20)










Enjoy!


----------



## Bree (Jun 2, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried or know someone who tried the DIEVAS brand? They have some PAM vintage style homages... www dot dievaswatches dot com


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

A couple new one's I just finished.

First is a 44mm "Phantom". Dial done by Ray, great lume. Second is a sweet 47mm Fiddy style, with a gorgeous Hammered Slate Grey dial done by me. Both on SS bracelets.










































See all my Sterile Homages here...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157617498962414/


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Holy smokes, I really like the hammered finish dial on the Fiddy... makes you stare at it...

Dare I ask, where does one source a 26mm bracelet like that?

Thanks! And fantastic work!

Clair


----------



## ImPulSive1 (May 11, 2009)

where are you guys getting the parts to make your own? I'm looking on ebay and cant find anything.

I want to make my own homage but I read reviews on some watches being so bad that moisture from just wearing it occurs.

do you guys buy a watch then just mod it? If thats the case, what watch/company do you buy from thats credible and of high quality?


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

TicTocTach said:


> Holy smokes, I really like the hammered finish dial on the Fiddy... makes you stare at it...
> 
> Dare I ask, where does one source a 26mm bracelet like that?
> 
> ...


Just lucked out and got it on a trade a while back. They are definitely tough to find.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks, Blue, I'll keep trading and maybe I'll luck out, too. Would love to get one of those on my Buck Fifty so I can wear it in the summer from time to time. Just too hot to wear leather if you have to go outside down here - I've pretty much got a bracelet for any watch I wear year-round, and they go on about this time every year. Leather doesn't come back until November...

Fingers crossed and hitting Google,

Clair

On Edit: Looks like Sizzlinwatches has the 26mm bracelet. I wonder if they have a WUS discount? Hmmm...


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

I think I found my perfect Radiomir Hommage, so I think it should be in this thread/forum as well.

The Parnis brushed steel 47 MM sterile:



























































































regards,

Martin


----------



## siimot (May 3, 2009)

This is mine  Herc 182
Fitted with a new black and yellow Suede strap today...


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice combo, and clean looking watch! I like it! I guess I need to take a closer look at Herc one of these days, they keep having nice stuff...

Clair


----------



## Bree (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Martin,

Can you post wrist shots? 

Bree


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

I know this is specific but does anyone have any shots of a MM Ti Case with a black dial and green markers. Or how about a PVD case with a black dial and green markers?


----------



## DasFool (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm getting close to ordering a JOA homage, 44mm Luminor Marina style. I'm just having trouble deciding on a titanium or the brushed/polished combination that DImGR got. I'd like to hear some thoughts if you guys have any toward the two options.

I'm most likely going to wear it on a black or deep red colored strap if that makes a difference.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

HI Bree, Yes I can 

But to give you an impression, I'm 2 Meter, and have a 19.5 cm wrist b-)










Regards,

Martin


----------



## DasFool (Apr 29, 2009)

I decided to go with the brushed case and polished bezel from JOA. Three weeks and counting until completion, woo!


----------



## Rupe (Apr 25, 2009)

bigbigwatchus, let me tell you one thing. After a post like that, I have marked down your site as a place never to do business with. Will also perform a whois lookup and never do business with any sites that are registered by this individual or business.

I will also make sure to mention my negative opinion of you, whenever your site is mentioned on other boards I am a member of.

Grow-up.


----------



## Dave Holloway (Apr 17, 2009)

How does one get a hold of Davidsen watches?


----------



## Jpdibart (May 18, 2009)

Hello All,

New guy here..I really like some of the watches that I have seen. I was wondering if JOA or Ray Knight had a website that I could visit. I would really like to purchase one of there true custom watches.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## cougaree (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't think they do have websites. I just got my JOA last week, it's pretty awesome. It fixes a lot of common flaws you would find on a Pam homage (better crown guard, better crown location, better lug hole locations...).


----------



## cougaree (Oct 10, 2007)

Good choice DasFool! With SS, you can get DLC if you like.


----------



## davidtht (Apr 28, 2009)

Jpdibart,

Ray Knight is no more doing homage watches. I have JOA contact, drop me a PM and i pass you his contact details


----------



## davidtht (Apr 28, 2009)

Jpdibart,

Ray Knight is no more doing homage watches. I have JOA contact, drop me a PM and i pass you his contact details



Jpdibart said:


> Hello All,
> 
> New guy here..I really like some of the watches that I have seen. I was wondering if JOA or Ray Knight had a website that I could visit. I would really like to purchase one of there true custom watches.
> 
> ...


----------



## DasFool (Apr 29, 2009)

DLC sounds pretty cool. Wouldn't it be better to have it done before the case is created though? Or is it just some coating that can be applied whenever?


----------



## cougaree (Oct 10, 2007)

DasFool said:


> DLC sounds pretty cool. Wouldn't it be better to have it done before the case is created though? Or is it just some coating that can be applied whenever?


You can get your watch DLCed whenever... some people don't work on titanium with DLC, only SS, thus you may want a SS.

I am going to get mine done next month in fact. It would cost me a good chunk of change... but it's worth it with a good case (don't get it done if your case is not so great....


----------



## SUUNTO44 (Apr 14, 2009)

old skool said:


> I don't know what is best, but I like mine (Davidsen)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## d2macken (May 19, 2009)

Does anybody know the proper channels through which to contact Davidsen for a Luminor type watch? If in fact he still does it...


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

d2macken said:


> Does anybody know the proper channels through which to contact Davidsen for a Luminor type watch? If in fact he still does it...


Does anyone know if Davidsen is still making watches? I tried contacting him and received no response. Someone who knows - do you mind PM-ing me the details?

Thank you!
-Ross


----------



## DasFool (Apr 29, 2009)

Foxglove said:


> Does anyone know if Davidsen is still making watches? I tried contacting him and received no response.


I also tried contacting Davidsen at the same time that I contacted JOA and never received a reply. JOA did reply and, as a result, has my business.

On another note, could someone tell me if it is necessary to get one of the oem style screwdrivers to change bands on an homage or will a normal 'wedge' style screwdriver do just as well?


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

My california.. I ordered it _somewhat_ custom -- yellow markers, black hands and SS caseback. Until it arrived, I made a custom strap for it.


----------



## rcoreytaylor (Jan 13, 2009)

Here's another homage addition to my collection:


----------



## maxwinamp (May 19, 2009)

After some hunting around. Finally decided to get one. Just came in today 

* Titanium case 
* 6497 Manual winding 
* Minutes hand at 9 o'clock position 
* Black sandwish dial with luminous numerals 
* Black leather strap


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Got this Submersible a couple of days ago from MilitaryTime. So far I absolutely love it, wonder if you can order one in gold or titanium? I would sure love that too :-!

*Here´s some pics of it:*



















_Some photoshop work....



















My first Marina Militare, but probably not my last :-!
_


----------



## johnny_boomboom (Dec 11, 2008)

The MM Submersible Meets the the Terminator...Whatcha y'all think?


----------



## davidtht (Apr 28, 2009)

I guess by now we all heard of Shinichi of Ken Trading and his version of the MM20.

But here is the ultimate in homage. I found this on one of Chinese replica watch company websites . A replica of a RXW MM20 :

http://puretime-asia.com/index.php?productID=1881

Not sure if this post is against the rules but my apologises if it is..


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

Where are they getting $1k for that? It doesn't even have sapphire, and the movement is just an Asian unitas (though the dial says "swiss).

Oh, and a pic of my guys, highlighting the custom all white "ghost" .


----------



## rcoreytaylor (Jan 13, 2009)

midshipman01 said:


> Where are they getting $1k for that? It doesn't even have sapphire, and the movement is just an Asian unitas (though the dial says "swiss).
> 
> That's HK$998.40 (Hong Kong Dollars) = approx $128.00 USD
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

Ha, didn't look closely enough. That makes more sense!


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

davidtht said:


> I guess by now we all heard of Shinichi of Ken Trading and his version of the MM20.
> 
> But here is the ultimate in homage. I found this on one of Chinese replica watch company websites . A replica of a RXW MM20 :
> 
> ...


A replica of an homage? :rodekaart


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

I like the all white ghost watch. I personally would stay away from a replica of the RXW watch. My guess is that the quality isn't any better than other low end replica watches.


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

midshipman01 said:


> Where are they getting $1k for that? It doesn't even have sapphire, and the movement is just an Asian unitas (though the dial says "swiss).
> 
> Oh, and a pic of my guys, highlighting the custom all white "ghost" .


Now just have the case duracoated white. :-d


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

old skool said:


> Now just have the case duracoated white. :-d


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Anybody got a rose gold MM to show? I´m thinking that will be my next target since I´m so happy with my Submersible. I really like the style, never thought it was my type of watch but it really has grown on me. But will have to wait untill the end of the summer though, no money right now for watches.

However would be nice with some pics of some rose gold if anybody wants to share :-!


----------



## WatchFan1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Before:









After:









I was not very happy with the uneven colors of hands & dial as well as weak lumme on my PAM 29 GMT homage watch, 
(I hated especially the goofy light green color used on hour markers. I like them off white during the day
and only turning to green at night.

I had the dial re-lummed with *Noctilumina* G8UF(and (blue) B8UF on 24 hour hand as well as 24 hour
hand painted from black to red. Noctilumina is a LOT longer lasting than luminova or superluminova.
It will last bright the whole night vs. Luminova that fades rather fast.
In the process also all the writing from the dial was taken out for more of a clean - 'no-name' look.

"The *After* 4" images were taken and e-mailed to me by *the fellow who did the re-lumming* and all parts
are now on their way to my watchmaker.. . . Hope to have the assembled watch and pictures of it here soon !!


----------



## Stevelh1983 (Jun 21, 2008)

What do you think about this? I know their eBay account is no longer active but what about through the site?

http://www.helenarou.com/new-gmt-iii-marina-militare-pam-vintage-watch.html


----------



## Stevelh1983 (Jun 21, 2008)

What do you think about this? I know their eBay account is no longer active but what about through the site?

http://www.helenarou.com/new-gmt-iii...age-watch.html


----------



## OKEAH (May 13, 2006)

Greetings Comrades, I recently got an excellent PVD 44mm MM (I ordered sterile dial, which was installed at no extra cost!!!) from the Helenarou website. Communication was excellent, shipping was lighting-fast (4 days to US) and the watch is superb. -10sec/day on wrist, -2sec/day on drawer! For the past week! Sorry, too lazy to post pictures...


----------



## CamLS (Feb 24, 2009)

Would anyone mind PM'ing me the contact and/or website info to JOA? I would like to get a quote to see how much more a quality homage will go for. THanks!


----------



## DasFool (Apr 29, 2009)

My JOA homage arrived a few days ago. I made a post about it today.


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

california on vintage ammo strap I made


----------



## tigrotto (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all,
i didn't like neither pam watches nor expensive ones; they are both out of my mind but....when i saw this post i didn't sleep at night so i pulled the trigger:

MM44 with blue hands.





































The watch is nice and looks solid to me for the bucks i paid.

Although my small wrist it sits very comfortable and without looking silly.

the only minus are the strap as you already said and some minor dust on the dial.

I like very much and i hope it's going to last.


----------



## OKEAH (May 13, 2006)

Comrade tigrotto, nice watch but also quite a nice Soviet aircraft clock!

Have you visited the Russian forum here?

forums.watchuseek.com/forumdisplay.php?f=10


----------



## maxwinamp (May 19, 2009)

Just arrived from MilitaryTime on sat 

Nice and heavy feel


----------



## tigrotto (Oct 7, 2007)

OKEAH said:


> Comrade tigrotto, nice watch but also quite a nice Soviet aircraft clock!
> 
> Have you visited the Russian forum here?
> 
> forums.watchuseek.com/forumdisplay.php?f=10


Hi Okeah,
off course i did:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=150014

bye bye


----------



## djmattm (Apr 7, 2008)

OT Mode ON: ciao tigrotto anche tu qua........ OT Mode OFF


----------



## tigrotto (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi djmattm,
you find me here because it is where i found Pan..spiration.

Ciao a presto


----------



## 05txsti (Dec 13, 2008)

Hello all!

Would someone be so kind as to hyperlink a site where I can buy a homage that is WR at 200m? I am looking to spend a couple hundred dollars, but if it was a sterile sandwich dial, with a brushed case and bezel, at or under 44mm with a beefy leather or rubber strap I could shell out a little more.

A genuine thank you to all who respond. 
-Chris


----------



## doublenickle (Jun 8, 2009)

Just got this from P. Loatman here on the boards.


----------



## Rupe (Apr 25, 2009)

05txsti said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Would someone be so kind as to hyperlink a site where I can buy a homage that is WR at 200m? I am looking to spend a couple hundred dollars, but if it was a sterile sandwich dial, with a brushed case and bezel, at or under 44mm with a beefy leather or rubber strap I could shell out a little more.


It will probably not be possible for under $300. At and over this amount would be a Davidsen homage, he tests his for pressure/WR before shipping. I would not trust your general rep sites claims of WR for their watches.


----------



## watso014 (Jun 4, 2009)

I found this one by St Moritz. It's a quartz, and doesn't have chunky crown, but is a decent Panerai homage.

You can purchase one with a rubber strap and sapphire crystal for $215 at http://www.ccoutdoorstore.com/st--moritz-momentum-square-one-watch.html

It is water resistant up to 200M and has great looks, although I would prefer a brushed case to a polished one.










Here's another pic:


----------



## nerazzurri (Jun 15, 2009)

maxwinamp said:


> Just arrived from MilitaryTime on sat
> 
> Nice and heavy feel


hi everyone, im thinking about getting this marina militare

http://www.helenarou.com/submersible-marina-militare-diving-watch-with-automatic-movement.html

can anyone tell me how reliable these watches are? and if there comes a point that the movement breaks and doesnt work, would i be able to buy a separate eta swiss movt like on ebay or something and swap it out? thanks


----------



## gatorfan (Oct 28, 2008)

This came in the mail this weekend...

The strap was too short for my wrist and I had an old PVD 24mm 4 ring Zulu just laying around.


----------



## SUUNTO44 (Apr 14, 2009)

gatorfan said:


> This came in the mail this weekend...
> 
> The strap was too short for my wrist and I had an old PVD 24mm 4 ring Zulu just laying around.


Nice! Where did you get it?
Thank you.


----------



## gatorfan (Oct 28, 2008)

SUUNTO44 said:


> Nice! Where did you get it?
> Thank you.


Are you asking about the watch or the strap?


----------



## SUUNTO44 (Apr 14, 2009)

gatorfan said:


> Are you asking about the watch or the strap?


About the watch please.


----------



## Rupe (Apr 25, 2009)

SUUNTO44 said:


> About the watch please.


Looks like a MilitaryTime GMT from :-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x. I'm not sure about the rules for posting links, so you will have use Google 

OK, I didn't realize that I couldn't even include the guy's name in the post. Oh well, just do some searching with what wasn't X'd out


----------



## SUUNTO44 (Apr 14, 2009)

Rupe said:


> Looks like a MilitaryTime GMT from :-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x. I'm not sure about the rules for posting links, so you will have use Google
> 
> OK, I didn't realize that I couldn't even include the guy's name in the post. Oh well, just do some searching with what wasn't X'd out


:-! Wow you are the man! Thanks for answering for another person, Very smart! Thanks very helpful info!

Gatorfan would you please send me a pm with details!

Thank you.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

I was feeling a little summery the other day, so I decided to whip up a new homage for Summer.

I also made a nice handmade white strap for it.


----------



## wosk (Jun 2, 2008)

blueradish said:


> I was feeling a little summery the other day, so I decided to whip up a new homage for Summer.
> 
> I also made a nice handmade white strap for it.
> 
> ...


Very nice summery watch! I could easily go for one of those myself


----------



## d2macken (May 19, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I'm very heavily considering commissioning a DSN titanium model and I was wondering if anyone can speak to the difference in quality between the Swiss and "Asian" movement he uses. Namely, does anyone know the origin of his asian movement (I'm looking as a cost saving measure... but this is a watch I would intend to keep, provided it's a good fit!). I'm really hoping that someone who really knows this stuff can share, because I fear I'm too easily sucked into the mystique of 'swiss'... but on the otherhand, it's Swiss!

Help! (please )


----------



## zerkalo (Dec 4, 2008)

How is it that no one's mentioned the Humvee?


----------



## GJ (Feb 8, 2006)

Hmm... I would really like to get me a PAM homage watch with a Hamilton movement+display back.
Is there someone here who knows where to get one of these?

A PM or email would be *GREAT*....:-!


----------



## RobertPrahlada (Jan 28, 2009)

My MM83 and MM10 from Jackson Tse (Military Time)

MM10









MM83









-Cheers!!


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

That MM10 is sweet:-! but I have a couple questions that maybe you couldnt answer right now/later? 1. wonder how long that gold will last? 2. sterile blue dial with sunray finish? 3. without cyclops? Other than that I would definitely get one of those. Excellent looking dress watch :-!



RobertPrahlada said:


> My MM83 and MM10 from Jackson Tse (Military Time)
> 
> MM10
> 
> ...


----------



## RobertPrahlada (Jan 28, 2009)

jakisbck said:


> That MM10 is sweet:-! but I have a couple questions that maybe you couldnt answer right now/later? 1. wonder how long that gold will last? 2. sterile blue dial with sunray finish? 3. without cyclops? Other than that I would definitely get one of those. Excellent looking dress watch :-!


1) The gold plating is perfect everywhere except on the crown-guard lever. Some minor blemishes, but mainly in places that wont be noticeable. My only other experience with plating from china is my stuhrling delphi, and that hasn't blemished or chipped in 3 years. 
2) Email [email protected] and ask. He answers all kinds of questions for me.
3) again, email. But this is probable since the mechanical ones don't have a date, the correct size crystals should be available.

-Rob


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

New one I whipped up for an upcoming wedding. Wanted to accent the turquoise shirt I'll be wearing with my suit.


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok how many dial do you have lying around that you can pull one out of the air and paint it up................................:-! but that white one is the best also what kind of paint are you using on thses dials? that if you dont mind me asking.



blueradish said:


> New one I whipped up for an upcoming wedding. Wanted to accent the turquoise shirt I'll be wearing with my suit.


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

..and on another ammo pouch strap


----------



## dadawnabbott (Jul 2, 2009)

Beautiful watches! _Panerai watches are_ ever unique for their elegant design.


----------



## WatchFan1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Almost a month ago I made a post about this project where I was working
on a watch that uses PAM homage case, ETA GMT caliber, sapphire crystal
but I wanted the dial to have no markings and hour markets were re-lummed
with a very bright and *long lasting Noctilumina:*

Before:









After:









.....I finally had the time top pick up the watch from my watchmaker this week
and here are some pictures I took this afternoon. I was wearing the watch
overnight, I am pleased to report that Noctilumina is 'by far' brighter and more
importantly LONGER lasting than Super Luminova. Hope you'll enjoy the pictures:













































































































I am very happy with my results... The Noctilumina illumination is excellent ! (please note that the seconds hand is NOT
very blurry - which would indicate a long exposure that lasts sevral seconds (that is often required to achieve these 
lumme shots with Luminova dials). All these lumme pictures above have exposure under 1 second (1/3 and 1/6th) !

Overall cost including the watch with ETA 2836-2 caliber, customizing of hands and dial & watchmaker's fee was under $500. 
I do not miss the writing on the dial or even the minute markers. In fact I am quite impressed with the
utilitarian clean look of the watch that actually shows two time zones.


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

:-!I think your watch turned out exceptionally well and still under 5bills

How about water resistant has it been tested yet also maybe you could share that watch maker with a PM



WatchFan1 said:


> Almost a month ago I made a post about this project where I was working
> on a watch that uses PAM homage case, ETA GMT caliber, sapphire crystal
> but I wanted the dial to have no markings and hour markets were re-lummed
> with a very bright and *long lasting Noctilumina:*
> ...


----------



## WatchFan1 (Jul 3, 2006)

I am looking for caliber ETA 2893/2 .....to eventually replace the above 2836-2.
Ofrei has one but the date is at 6 o'clock.
Also contacted Jules Borel and Livesays Inc. via e-mail (no replies yet)
*
Any other sources for ETA calibers you guys can suggest ??*


----------



## Rupe (Apr 25, 2009)

WatchFan1 said:


> Any other sources for ETA calibers you guys can suggest ??[/B]


Try CousinsUK dot com, and sometimes they pop up on eBay.


----------



## HertogJanNL (May 9, 2009)

I can join in now:










Marina Militare Luminor style MM107 from Jackson Tse. Titanium case, sandwich dial with yellow markings, asian 6497 mechanical movement, sapphire crystal. Here on a black Lorica waterproof strap.


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

I got a great Panny Homage from Davidsen... :-!










And it has very strong lume too..


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Just wanted to add a picture I made, which I like


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice shot! I don't think I could leave a cup of espresso alone long enough to take a photo, though... 

Clair


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks!

If you look closely you can see that the cup has been emptied before and is refilled. No use of letting a good espresso get cold


----------



## houndoggie (Nov 3, 2008)

Highly customized Homage


































A couple of others:



















The Cali dial one should have come with blue hands and is being rectified.

These last two are from getat watches


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Did you do the dial yourself or someone else:-!



houndoggie said:


> Highly customized Homage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## houndoggie (Nov 3, 2008)

jakisbck said:


> Did you do the dial yourself or someone else:-!


I wish.... here you go: www.painteddials.com


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank You Sir how much are the dials if you dont mind me asking or you can just PM me:-!



houndoggie said:


> I wish.... here you go: www.painteddials.com


----------



## houndoggie (Nov 3, 2008)

Okay, I put the blue hands on the Calistyle Getat Homage... Much better.


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

houndoggie said:


> Okay, I put the blue hands on the Calistyle Getat Homage... Much better.


I ordered one this afternoon but, with a brushed case and PVD movement.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Just finished* one that I started out with a pilot dial/hand set that I was going to call my Radio Flyer, but dedcided to pull it apart when I found this old Elgin dial. The strap I finished** this morning while home watching the kiddos. I'm so tickled with how it turned out, I just about can't stand it - if I do say so myself. Far, far from perfect, but it wears well, and looks good draped over a tequila bottle:









Not a traditional homage, but the 47mm Radiomir case seems to wear the look well.

* I still need to lock-tite the crown to the stem and lube the case gaskets.
** Not sure if I want/need to add any more stitching to the 26mm strap yet. Will have to see how it wears a bit first.

Thanks for letting me share this one,

Clair


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

That looks pretty kewl there esp the dial:-!



TicTocTach said:


> Just finished* one that I started out with a pilot dial/hand set that I was going to call my Radio Flyer, but dedcided to pull it apart when I found this old Elgin dial. The strap I finished** this morning while home watching the kiddos. I'm so tickled with how it turned out, I just about can't stand it - if I do say so myself. Far, far from perfect, but it wears well, and looks good draped over a tequila bottle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ht8306 (Mar 12, 2008)

Cool:-!

Here's mine


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice! Is that an Asian movement with the gold finish? The machine-turned finish is actually pretty nice in a spartan kind of way. Is there anything to make up for the dial thickness that's missing? Interesting.

Here are a couple other photos of mine in more light:


















The strap is a gator/croc pattern that I turned on an angle - actually, it was no choice of mine, the scrap of leather I had was already oriented like that and I thought it went with the dial pattern pretty well. The inside of the strap is a funky Western pattern that I wanted to use on something, but didn't have enough to do the top side.

Clair


----------



## ht8306 (Mar 12, 2008)

I really like that dial of yours and the nice mix of the blue hands. Strap is really one of a kind and goes fantastic with the dial. 10 out of 10 

Ya, just wanted to change the looks, so remove the dial to review the PVD movement. No problem with the space, plus did a destro. The vintage one, I spray the dial black, painted the sandwich dial and hands with yellowish water color and then remove them lightly with wet tissue, so that the lume still works


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

*It is made JOA*









*The screw not blue*


















*Dust on a dial*









*small damage*
*Cleaning in workshop Panerai 10eur*



















































The master has looked and has told:
The case excellent
Lume the excellent
Painting of hands well
Accuracy-17 seconds, it is corrected
Dial-is bad painting


----------



## Argon (Apr 14, 2009)

Here's mine - just took delivery this morning - it's a Precista Italian PRS-20


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

houndoggie said:


> Highly customized Homage


Wow that is a lovely dial :-!


----------



## m03 (Jul 3, 2009)

Here's my DSN MM20 w/ domed sapphire and Swiss movement on an H18 strap.








I've been thinking of getting the gold hands for it, but it looks so good as it is that I don't think I'll even bother.


----------



## Timecacher (Sep 6, 2006)

m03 said:


> Here's my DSN MM20 w/ domed sapphire and Swiss movement on an H18 strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks perfect to me just the way it is, I wouldn't change a thing. :-!


----------



## zerkalo (Dec 4, 2008)

Got this bad boy for 60 beans.


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

Okay, time for my first post : ) 

Having now officially read all 62 pages of this great thread puts me in a GREAT position to order my very own custom PAM Homage from JOA. |> 

Thanks to everyone who posted reviews, pictures and just shared useful information. I am am now a lot more informed on these watches than I was 3 days ago and I have you good people to thank for it. 

I must say, it was quite a journey reading this entire thread. I will admit it took me 4 days at work to get through every post, which included saving a lot of pictures and asking workmates for their thoughts!


Great forum you all have here.




Tim


----------



## HertogJanNL (May 9, 2009)

BusyTimmy said:


> Okay, time for my first post : )
> 
> Having now officially read all 62 pages of this great thread puts me in a GREAT position to order my very own custom PAM Homage from JOA. |>
> 
> ...


Welcome  But you're forgetting a very important thing: what are you going to order?

Brushed/polished SS / titanium?
Movement?
Sapphire or mineral?
Dial?
Size?
:-!


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

HertogJanNL said:


> Welcome  But you're forgetting a very important thing: what are you going to order?
> 
> Brushed/polished SS / titanium?
> Movement?
> ...


111 style...

Polished SS
44mm
6497
AR Sapphire
Black s/w Dial and hands w/superlume


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

Nothing special, but then again it was only 30 bucks off ebay. Keeps about +4 sec/day, plus or minus a little (no second hand and all).














































~Ross


----------



## crazyfingers (Jun 3, 2009)

Here is my MM-40(titanium) with a Squishy strap


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Really nice looking Rose Gold finish:-!



Foxglove said:


> Nothing special, but then again it was only 30 bucks off ebay. Keeps about +4 sec/day, plus or minus a little (no second hand and all).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zegrave (Nov 23, 2008)

here is one i had made up for my wife a while back.
i have to look for a better crown guard and thinking maybe a decorated skeleton movement upgrade later.


----------



## norwatch (Jun 24, 2009)

Just placed an order on this one off the bay:


----------



## zerkalo (Dec 4, 2008)

norwatch said:


> Just placed an order on this one off the bay:


How much?


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

When the crownguard is closed, shouldnt the crown be pushed all the way in? Is that right?


----------



## norwatch (Jun 24, 2009)

> How much?


139$. Im kinda new to this whole watch game, so i guess theres always a way to get these MMs for cheaper. But i really dont care about +-40$ :roll: Checked out the sellers feedbacks, which turned out to be good. So i went for it! I do not expect anything from this watch, let alone the strap. Guess ill replace it rather quickly!

Bout the crown: Its like that in all the pictures i saw. So its probably just how this homage is made then.. it has the 6497 movement (handwound).


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

I think that one is all the way down. The crowns have a slight step underneath where a gasket gets pinched to a raised tube, so the wide part of the crown won't ever be flush with the case. Also, unlike screw-down crowns, these don't seem to have much movement in the crown in-out. The lock should only put enough pressure on the crown to compress the gasket a little bit, and then not pop open or lose pressure when locked.

Nice piece, BTW!

Clair


----------



## m03 (Jul 3, 2009)

Here's the Marina Militare Flyback (MM116) quartz Chronograph homage watch from Jackson, and the RG 45mm Radiomir California dial from Getat.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I want to build a beater using a 44 mm case from Jackson and a quartz movement from Ofrei:
a) is there a compatible movement from Miyota or Seiko to fit Jackson's case, dials and hands?
b) are these cases tough? What about their 300m Water Resistency?
This will be my first built to spec watch, thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## ALL_ZEN (Feb 26, 2006)

I think you'll need a spacer of some sort in order to fit the quartz movement in the case (quartz movements are tiny compared to the mechanical normally used).

I'd like to know how your project goes.


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

Custom job all the way down.. 
I had radiomir movement and radi cali dial so there was some great cut& trimming but I believe it looks great on my custom made ammo strap


----------



## audphile1 (Feb 24, 2009)

does anyone know what the difference is in quality, movements, ect is between the Pam homages sold on manbushijie.com and the ones from Jackson?

I'm considering a 44mm and a 47mm. Just wanted to know which one looks nicers and has better movementr.

Appreciate your input.


----------



## Jyabbz (Jun 23, 2009)

Don't know if already posted but how bout a couple of Lorus watches which could be had for less than $30 on Ebay.


----------



## Dachshund (Aug 16, 2009)

Already posted elswhere but still think its worth it. Panerai homage from Lidl's. £7.99 , 40mm, quartz, leather strap. And I am one very happy man now:-!


----------



## 118YS (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi all..
I am consider to buy my first pam homage...
I need advise which one must I choose, iam looking for high quality homage...
I was look JOA and DSN where better?
And I want ask are RXW is a homage??
Thanx..


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Found a couple more Pam-flavored watches - "Rosenberg Paris" brand. Interestingly, they appear to be 24-hour watches, without the crown guard. Not sure how large they are, but one ePay source quotes 50mm WITH crown. The crown is pretty large, so they MAY be closer to 40mm without the crown - just what some folks have been looking for. Search ePay for "Rosenberg" to find 3-4 of them right now.

Clair


----------



## 05txsti (Dec 13, 2008)

My wife surprised me for my birthday--had to share some images. Watch is from Getat. If you are looking for a homage he is a great vendor, easy to work with and fast shipping to boot. Watch came with a sturdy display box and came exactly as ordered.


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

05txsti said:


> Watch is from Getat. If you are looking for a homage he is a great vendor, easy to work with and fast shipping to boot.


Couldn't agree more. I've bought three from them so far and I'm happy with all of them.



05txsti said:


> Watch came with a sturdy display box and came exactly as ordered.


I had an issue with one order but it was remedied to my satisfaction with better service than any other seller of these types of watches. Highly recommend this seller.


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 29, 2009)

So, we all like Panerais here, but until we hit the lotto or come into a lot of money, we look otherwise, at least that's why I'm here. I've been looking at some MM's PAM homages and had some questions. Where do you guys order them? I heard Getat mentioned a few times so I found a website; www.siswatch727.com
Any experience with the guy, the site, and the watches?

My big question, since I'll be wearing this daily and expect it to be reliable, how do they keep time? +/- 10 sec. per day is no problem for me, but I wouldn't want a watch that keeps poor time. How do these perform in terms of time keeping?

I really like the one stickyfingers posted about 1 page back.

Thanks for the help,
-Steve

Edit: I'd want to spend around $100


----------



## emilio84 (Jan 5, 2008)

05txsti said:


> My wife surprised me for my birthday--had to share some images. Watch is from Getat. If you are looking for a homage he is a great vendor, easy to work with and fast shipping to boot. Watch came with a sturdy display box and came exactly as ordered.


How is the strap on the watch? That the one from Getat? I just purchased a pvd radomir with one of their new bands so I'm curious as to how you like it.


----------



## 05txsti (Dec 13, 2008)

Emilio, the strap is great! It's thick and comfortable with a large polished buckle. It will be staying on the watch unlike the strap I got from Helenarou that was discarded shortly after I opened the package.

Steve, I have ordered from Getat and Helenarou, and I must say you really can't go wrong with either. I have already highlighted the main differences between the two (quality strap and case from Getat compared to a cheap strap and bubble wrap from Helen) but both watches are in your price range, and both meet your performance requirements despite the "cheap" Asian movement.;-) Pick one and enjoy your new watch! 

-Chris


----------



## AristoNYC (Mar 31, 2009)

a little funkier than the a real pan. but I like it.








I will be doing a review of that and a few other watches that i recently bought. It is a jackson.t.s.e ( no .'s ) watch with a panatime white croc band. I will be putting the review and a few more pics up with in a day or two.

-J


----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## tombi99 (Sep 2, 2009)

@ johng2

Very nice 

Where is it from an which Model is it??

BR
tombi99


----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)

tombi99 said:


> @ johng2
> 
> Very nice
> 
> ...


Here is the story of this watch:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=300262


----------



## bodhy78 (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice watch John, I like it!! :-!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 24, 2008)

05txsti said:


> My wife surprised me for my birthday--had to share some images. Watch is from Getat. If you are looking for a homage he is a great vendor, easy to work with and fast shipping to boot. Watch came with a sturdy display box and came exactly as ordered.


I just ordered that same configuration with a brushed case. I can't wait, that looks amazing.

Later,
Chrome...


----------



## TVDinner (Aug 9, 2009)

anyone use this site - http://www.helenarou.com/index.html

i would love some feedback about it if you have. thanks!


----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)

TVDinner said:


> anyone use this site - http://www.helenarou.com/index.html
> 
> i would love some feedback about it if you have. thanks!


From what I hear their stuff is good quality, more or less like Getatwatch, but they are more expensive on many things. From my reading I haven't found anything that seems to justify the higher prices so I buy from Getatwatch and Jackson Tse.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I just recieved (Okay thursday) a Feild and stream Panerai homage ss black dial with large numbers at 12 03 06 and 09 lumed markers between . and 24 -22 in red underneath the large markers on the even hours red dots for odd.it also has a crown protector.it is 44mm to end of crown protector 49mm lug to lug.It has a screw in case back and is 12 mm thick. It comes on a distressed light brown leather 22mm strap with thick off white stitching.


----------



## Maziyar (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi guys, 

this is my first post on the forums .

I have been reading alot about MM's and I finally decided to go for a Davidsen 44mm, based on 111h, superlumed dials with gold hands, no text on the dial and of course with swiss movement. 

Will post some pics when it arrives. 

The reason I bought this i because I like the design, but I am a bit unsure of if the Panerai watches are worth the price one has to pay. I could for sure afford to buy one but I rather save my money and spend it on other watches, the more the merrier .

At the moment I am a owner of an Oris TT1 Diver Chrono and a Certina DS1 Podium LE. So this will be a good add on to my small collection. 

/Maziyar


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Welcome!

I feel the same way about cars. Rather then buy one VERY expensive (maybe not worth it) car, I have 8 amazing classics that are SOOO much more fun to own, drive, and work on. The more the merrier indeed. 

The 111h sounds like it will be nice. With any of these quality builders on here, you will be very happy with the results. The sterile looks gets many people asking questions and going with a swiss movement was the way to go. It should last you a very long time. They are a tank of the movement.


----------



## GGTK (Sep 4, 2009)

I got a Helenarou homage this week. It's a TI case w/ sapphire and swiss movement. Most of the case is finshed nicely but there's some rather significant flaws between the strap lugs which they say is how the case comes from their manufacturer and is "as is". I think anyone considering a TI watch from them should be aware, as it's fairly expensive in the homage realm.

There's a ridge which is pretty noticeable and some pitting. This is on both sides of the watch. I've since refinished it by wet sanding but it was a bit of a pain. Atleast I got a chance to bevel the edge so my straps are happier. Sorry about the phone pic..


----------



## GGTK (Sep 4, 2009)

Here's the rest of the watch. Strap was purchased from WUS member paolo18. I gotta give a hearty recommendation for his straps. Great looks, soft, comfortable and well priced for a handsewn ammo strap. He even re-stitched it for me and shipped it next day because I wanted a little different look. :-!


----------



## bobleplast (Mar 11, 2009)

Where can I get a "hi-end" pam homage?

Real AR-coating, real not just a blue tint. 
Genuine sapphire glass front and back 
316l steel


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

When I was having my Pam built, most of the true builders on here all advised against Ti (which I really wanted) due to the fact the quality just isnt there. If you are buying an ebay homage for 100 or so fine, but if you are going all out on a custom setup, stick to SS or coated.

As for where to get a real nice example, there are more then a few members on this board that can build you a custom job. Prices seem to range from 400-well, anything really. It all depends on what level you are looking to get to. If you want a really nice example, my recommendation is to have one built. Was such a great experience for me.


----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)

66Cooper said:


> When I was having my Pam built, most of the true builders on here all advised against Ti (which I really wanted) due to the fact the quality just isnt there.


+1

There used to be good Ti cases, just not right now (though check with Davidsen, if anyone would know, he would).


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Ohhhh, that's too bad... but good to know. I want to build a Ti case some time, but I sure don't want to drop that kind of coin on a substandard case. I guess I'll keep my eyes on that market for a while longer.

Regarding upper-scale homages, I ordered a bunch of parts from Getat for a project I'm doing for my bro-in-law. It's pretty easy to upgrade to sapphire (with AR if I recall), as well as a few different (Hangzhou) movements. I'll post pics when the parts come in.

Clair


----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)

TicTocTach said:


> Ohhhh, that's too bad... but good to know. I want to build a Ti case some time, but I sure don't want to drop that kind of coin on a substandard case. I guess I'll keep my eyes on that market for a while longer.
> 
> Regarding upper-scale homages, I ordered a bunch of parts from Getat for a project I'm doing for my bro-in-law. It's pretty easy to upgrade to sapphire (with AR if I recall), as well as a few different (Hangzhou) movements. I'll post pics when the parts come in.
> 
> Clair


Please too, I am a homage addict!


----------



## 2manywatchez (Mar 3, 2009)

Too many posts to go through here, but in case it hasn't been mentioned, it's worth checking out Exclusive Watches as well. Here's my Exclusive MM Homage on a Blueradish custom strap.










Cool thing about these watches is that they come with sapphire front and back, with a croc/deployment strap for under $200. You can also get a swiss movement installed if you prefer.

I did a review on this watch elsewhere. If you're interested in the link, just PM me.


----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)

2manywatchez said:


> Too many posts to go through here, but in case it hasn't been mentioned, it's worth checking out Exclusive Watches as well.


That site just has pics of one watch, no contact info, is that the page you meant to put up?


----------



## m03 (Jul 3, 2009)

Here's a few that I picked up recently. I've already let go of the GMT, but I kind of miss it now, so I may pick another one up soon. The chronograph is currently mounted on a Panatime crocodile deployment strap.

I'm getting more into the DIY/self-built pieces these days. I'm looking into building a vintage 47mm Radiomir 2533 and/or 3646 using a couple of vintage Molnija movements that I just bought.

Anyway, here you go:

Marina Militare Daylight Chronograph homage:



Marina Militare Submersible homage:



Marina Militare GMT homage:


----------



## rcs914 (Apr 30, 2007)

Just received my Luminor Stealth Homage from Getat today - WOW!!!

It is exactly what I ordered, and I made numerous customizations. Below are some quick-n-dirty wrist shots, but I'm going to follow up with some real pictures and a thread about it.

Here are two pictures, one with a flash and the other without. The sapphire definitely doesn't have any AR. In the flash photo there is the light circle around the dial (which isn't there) and in the non-flash photo the cross-hatch pattern is from the ceiling tiles.



















The dial is custom made for the Luminor case, and the seconds hand is the smaller one that is normally used on a Radiomir dial.

Chris


----------



## 2manywatchez (Mar 3, 2009)

JohnG2 said:


> That site just has pics of one watch, no contact info, is that the page you meant to put up?


Yeah, his site is not so hot in terms of communicating. If anyone's interested in contact info, just PM me. (I'm not at all involved with the maker -- just a satisfied customer!)


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Power Reserve on Brown Strap:

















On Tan Strap:

















On Black Strap:


----------



## jarthead (Aug 10, 2009)

Can anyone speak to the quality of the lume on getat watches? i found a watch on the site which states that it is the "superlume" model, so i would suppose that it is higher quality lume vs. their other watches or is this just a ploy to get a few more bucks? really like the sterile dial too!


----------



## Blink982 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Am I expecting too much?*

Hi,
I bought a hommage 44mm Black Sandwich Dial w/ white luminous hands from Getat. The initial thoughts were positive but the timekeeping is pretty shocking to be honest. It's losing a minute within a matter of hours. Is this basically what I'm to expect from a cheap Chinese mechanical watch?


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Am I expecting too much?*



doubledee said:


> Hi,
> I bought a hommage 44mm Black Sandwich Dial w/ white luminous hands from Getat. The initial thoughts were positive but the timekeeping is pretty shocking to be honest. It's losing a minute within a matter of hours. Is this basically what I'm to expect from a cheap Chinese mechanical watch?


No, it's not. Many of us have Chinese 6497 movements that even keep time within COSC. How much is it losing over a day, it may be a regulation or magnetism issue.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

jarthead said:


> Can anyone speak to the quality of the lume on getat watches? i found a watch on the site which states that it is the "superlume" model, so i would suppose that it is higher quality lume vs. their other watches or is this just a ploy to get a few more bucks? really like the sterile dial too!


While I know of noone who has actually bought and tried one yet, that model was his response to customers who asked if he could use a better lume substance. Getat gets high marks on a lot of forums for being good on his word, so I'm expecting a lot of that model.


----------



## houndoggie (Nov 3, 2008)

This is my favorite homage at the moment:


----------



## jarthead (Aug 10, 2009)

GuySie said:


> While I know of noone who has actually bought and tried one yet, that model was his response to customers who asked if he could use a better lume substance. Getat gets high marks on a lot of forums for being good on his word, so I'm expecting a lot of that model.


Thanks for the info. I think I will have to pull the trigger on this one!


----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)

jarthead said:


> Thanks for the info. I think I will have to pull the trigger on this one!


Go for it, if Tat says it is superlume you can bet it is. He has been planning on bringing out better lume for quite a while now, and this is the first one. He has paid attention to those of us who told him that some people pay to have the crappy lume on their homages redone at great expense and that for a nominal increase in his own costs, he could capture all those people who like Pam homages with awesome lume.

Enjoy and post pics when it arrives!


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey Guys

Since most of the mentioned Ebay stores mentioned earlier on this thread have vanished, where can I buy the Panerai homages now?

Thanks


----------



## LOOKING4NEWWATCH (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi there,

I'm getting my new custom made JOA 47mm luminor in the next few weeks. Do you guys know if the watch uses spring bars or screws for the lugs? Also do you know if when buying aftermarket straps DO I NEED to get the tubes? If the watch has screws do you guys know if the aftermarket screws fit the watch too... Thanks!


----------



## LOOKING4NEWWATCH (Jun 18, 2006)

*JOA Pam hom...question*

Hi there,

OOOOps new here. Not sure if I'm posting it in the right place but here's my question. I'm getting my new custom made JOA 47mm luminor in the next few weeks. Do you guys know if the watch uses spring bars or screws for the lugs? Also do you know if when buying aftermarket straps DO I NEED to get the tubes? If the watch has screws do you guys know if the aftermarket screws fit the watch too... Thanks!


----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: JOA Pam hom...question*



LOOKING4NEWWATCH said:


> Hi there,
> 
> OOOOps new here. Not sure if I'm posting it in the right place but here's my question. I'm getting my new custom made JOA 47mm luminor in the next few weeks. Do you guys know if the watch uses spring bars or screws for the lugs? Also do you know if when buying aftermarket straps DO I NEED to get the tubes? If the watch has screws do you guys know if the aftermarket screws fit the watch too... Thanks!


It will use screws unless JOA puts spring bars in which is unlikely. As to tubes, no you don't need them - they allow the strap to swivel on the screw very nicely, but that's all. If you have spring bars though, DO NOT EVER put tubes on spring bars, you will never get them off....

As to where to post, you could start a thread in Affordables if you want to get more opinions....


----------



## LOOKING4NEWWATCH (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: JOA Pam hom...question*



JohnG2 said:


> It will use screws unless JOA puts spring bars in which is unlikely. As to tubes, no you don't need them - they allow the strap to swivel on the screw very nicely, but that's all. If you have spring bars though, DO NOT EVER put tubes on spring bars, you will never get them off....
> 
> As to where to post, you could start a thread in Affordables if you want to get more opinions....


Thanks for the info...

Cheers
Donald


----------



## RaoulDuke (Oct 6, 2009)

this is my first post so please bear with me. i've searched and have looked through as much of this thread as i could, but there's so much information!

i'm interested in my first custom "homage" and i've decided to start at the lower end of the spectrum. I've been most impressed with the communication, avail options and pricing offered by Getat.

can anyone comment on the watch seen here. (47mm domed, california dial)



or something similar from Getat? 
anyone seen the new "superlume" he has? 
is this a watch i can just wear all day and forget about (aside from the winding) specifically, can i get it wet?

i'm 6'1, football player build, but i have just 7inch wrists, is 47mm going to look ridiculous?

any info /advice would be much appreciated 
thank you


----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)

RaoulDuke said:


> this is my first post so please bear with me. i've searched and have looked through as much of this thread as i could, but there's so much information!
> 
> i'm interested in my first custom "homage" and i've decided to start at the lower end of the spectrum. I've been most impressed with the communication, avail options and pricing offered by Getat.
> 
> ...


I myself would stick with the 45mm version if you have seven inch wrists. But it is a matter of preference and how self-conscious you are, there are people who do it, but for me, I would go 45. I have 7 3/4" wrists and I can wear 47mm but think the 45mm looks better on me.

As to the watches, they are great - You shouldn't wear them in the pool or shower (though they do have rubber seals so they MIGHT be okay but I wouldn't risk it) but if they get wet in the rain or such, no problem.

I like both the plastic (plexi) dome and the regular crystal, but the plexi scratches easily just so you know.

Getat is a dream to deal with, so no fear there.

Cheers!


----------



## Jaunty (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi I just got a 44mm destro from Get-at. Great comms and the quality is good. The leather straps are good quality too, although the hole spacing on the strap is a bit big unfortunately and I can't get a comfortable fit.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

RaoulDuke,
Here's a photo of a 47mm Radi case on my 7.75" wrist:








It looks kinda big, but bear in mind that typical wrist-shot photos typically make most watches look larger for some reason. It wears pretty well and it doesn't "feel" too big to me.

One thing I will say is that, for me at least, the crown digs in to the back of my hand when the watch is on my wrist where I like it to be. IMHO, any of the 47mm Pam homages should be set up as destro - lefty - with the crown on the opposite side. I have a 47mm Luminor case set up that way and it's much more comfortable (to me). I'm sure Getat can do that for you with little effort since the Cali dial doesn't have the sub-seconds.

Clair


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

On the spring bars vs. srew type:
My Ray Knight custom came with screws AND spring bars. The spring bars are the kind that simulate the screws. Look identical and make changing straps a lot easier with no chance of slippage or damage. Has a screw driver slot at one end to really make them look real. I love them!


----------



## RaoulDuke (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks so much for the info guys.
Tictoctach, that watch is a beaut 
did you swap the dial yourself?
for someone whos mechanically inclined is swapping dials/hands/etc a fairly straightforward operation?

thanks again,


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

For someone "watch" inclined. yes. In order to do this on your own, you need a few specific tool like a case opener, good set of drivers, hand pullers and resetters. 
I would say that the biggest thing is having a steady hand and patients. Everything is super delicate and it only takes one tiny slip to ruin a dial or scratch a case. 
Actually, I was thinking about buying a really cheap homage off ebay just to mess around with it. Practice makes perfect, right?


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks, RD!!

66Cooper pretty much nailed it. The job wasn't too tough, but it required a bunch of luck. I bought th dial because I liked it, and I was *pretty sure* it would fit a Radi case. In fact, it dropped right in. The hole for the sub-seconds dial was a few thousandths of an inch different than the Asian 6498 I planned to use. It wasn't until I tried to fit the second hand that I found out how much I had to elongate the seconds hole in the dial to fit. Enough that it's obvious if you're looking for it, but not so much that it's the first thing you see. There's a lot going on with that watch to distract the uninformed from the "flaw" I created.

The dial is held down with double-sided Scotch tape, as the Elgin feet are obviously nothing like the Unitas locations. I just carefully ground them down flush using a Dremel tool with a cut-off disc. It won't be easy to take apart, but I did a lot of test fitting before I "committed" myself with the tape.

Clair


----------



## cholack (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi new to the forum here, 

I was interested in commissioning a PAM292 black ceramic and was wondering who to contact. From what I've read, its my understanding that Ray Knight no longer produces homages but that JOA and Davidsen are still in business. Also, of these guys, they all produce high-quality work? 

Could someone PM me their contact and websites? 

Also, I was wondering if anyone could comment on the availability of DLC cases? of black ceramic cases? And, are there any alternatives to PVD-DLC which would provide better scratch resistance and durability? 
Any info is much appreciated.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

From what I know about PVD and DLC they are both very scratch resistant. Getting one of those cheap (fake) PVD Pams off ebay and your sure to have it scratch and chip off very early. Going with a real PVD'ed case should get you a long lasting setup. Now, all this comes at a price and the more you spend, the better off you'll be. I'm not sure what JOA or the likes charge or how good their PVD cases are but I looked into it through a private guy and it could cost 300 bones to have a watch done. Maybe more actually. This guy was doing real Panerai's and Rolex's so his stuff was top notch.
When I had my homage built I was told to stick with SS case because they are the nicest the homage world has at the moment. The Ti were junky and the PVD might not have been the best.


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Guys

I shot Getat an email yesterday and they responded to couple of my enquiries but totally overlooked (probably on purpose) another important note.

On the Getat watches (44mm MM Regatta), are these water resistant in any way....i.e. okay to wear in shower, washing car, etc?

I already have a Seiko Frankenmonster for main occasions but have always been fascinated by Panerai but can't afford the real thing so this will be the closet I can get.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)

SSingh1975 said:


> Guys
> 
> I shot Getat an email yesterday and they responded to couple of my enquiries but totally overlooked (probably on purpose) another important note.


Trust me, Tat has enough customers that he doesn't need to intentionally ignore legitimate questions for fear of someone not buying from him. Either send him another email or don't buy from him, but don't make that kind of statement based on nothing more than your own idle speculation. <|

And if you want to know the water-resistance on his watches, why not read the item description?


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Chill out, dood. Don't be all defensive!

Just cos a watch says its water resistant DOESN'T mean it is in reality. I've always been a Seiko/Citizen guy myself and this is the first time, I'm going with a Chinese import so my reasons are valid. 

Seriously, there are certain brands on this forum where members get extremely defensive and a simple valid question equates to such remarks.

I will not bother posting in this thread again. It's a $100 watch so if it stops working in 3 months, I guess I'll live with it.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

They probably won't commit to any particular level of water resistance. Typically - at least with cases from Helenarou or Getat - all the proper parts are there. Little tiny o-rings on the stem, big ones on the case backs, etc. No lube that I've seen, and the internal machining on the cases can be on the rough side. So, although the POTENTIAL for high water resistance is there, the execution is not. You can make up for some of that with careful assembly and silicone grease on the sealing surfaces. I know SquishyPanda has taken some of his homages to Hawaii, and my 47mm Luminor-cased Buck Fifty has been trout fishing in Colorado:

















Not sure what message you're suppose to take home from this, other than expect to do a little work on your own if you expect more than water vapor resistance. The up side is, it's not hard to do.

Clair


----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)

SSingh1975 said:


> Chill out, dood. Don't be all defensive!


I just don't understand why you are insinuating that Getat is being intentionally evasive.

:roll:


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

RaoulDuke said:


> can anyone comment on the watch seen here. (47mm domed, california dial)


I have this particular model myself. I bought it because I liked the sandwich California dial. However, I wish I could have it in a MM case. The Radiomir style cases are OK, but I don't like the way they look on my wrist.

This is a good watch. Getat has great customer service and the price is right. The finish is very good and so far everything is OK on this one (I also have two others from them).



RaoulDuke said:


> or something similar from Getat?


I'd suggest something from their 44 mm Marina Militare line. There are plenty of choices.



RaoulDuke said:


> anyone seen the new "superlume" he has?


No...but then again, I'm not a "lume freak", so I don't really care.



RaoulDuke said:


> is this a watch i can just wear all day and forget about (aside from the winding) specifically, can i get it wet?


I wouldn't bring this anywhere near the water. Other than winding it every other day, there is nothing else you need to do.



RaoulDuke said:


> i'm 6'1, football player build, but i have just 7inch wrists, is 47mm going to look ridiculous?


That's always a matter of personal preference. I have a 7" wrist and I wear 47 mm Marina Militares all the time...and they're bigger than the Radiomir cases. Since these don't really have prominent lugs, you should be OK.

As for other info...as someone else mentioned, the plexiglass dome gets scratched very easily. Even if you use a good microfibre cloth you will see scratches on it.


----------



## RaoulDuke (Oct 6, 2009)

SeikoSickness said:


> I have this particular model myself. I bought it because I liked the sandwich California dial. However, I wish I could have it in a MM case. The Radiomir style cases are OK, but I don't like the way they look on my wrist.
> 
> This is a good watch. Getat has great customer service and the price is right. The finish is very good and so far everything is OK on this one (I also have two others from them).
> 
> ...


thanks so much, very helpful info!


----------



## mytibt (Oct 4, 2009)

NICE, where'd you get that piece?



houndoggie said:


> This is my favorite homage at the moment:


----------



## mytibt (Oct 4, 2009)

Is the Getat you guys are talking about the on with the siswatch URL? I'm interested in ordering one and want to make sure I'm ordering from a reputable site. Thanks!

Rob


----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)

mytibt said:


> Is the Getat you guys are talking about the on with the siswatch URL? I'm interested in ordering one and want to make sure I'm ordering from a reputable site. Thanks!
> 
> Rob


Yes, siswatch727....


----------



## breijm (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a Getat homage in my collection. I purchased it from a dealer (middle man) in England and NOT Getat. This was a major mistake...

I have had it for about 6 months now. On appearances and weight, I was very pleased. It came equipped with a manual wind Unitas 6497. Unfortunately, the watch arrived with the signature crown guard loose. After tightening it, I found that the drive pin (I'm guessing at the nomenclature) was also bent. In order to wind the watch, I have to push down on the crown wheel. I attempted to contact the dealer with no response. I'm assuming that with the downward pressure, either the rod disengaged or I over wound the movement, not being able to sense the tightness in the crown. Either way, the watch is dead. 

That's a long way of saying that, the Getat brand is a good looking one with fairly good quality considering the cost. I really can't attribute the problems I had to the company having purchased it through an intermediary. That said, it's replacement will come from the International Watchman. I'm opting for either the Marine Diver GMT or the Marine Diver Automatic. I'm not messing with the manual wind watch again! Bad luck in that venue.


----------



## ah1963 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi There,

Congratulation for this watch! I'm looking about it...could you tell me where can I find it?

IW Marine Diver (ETA 2824)?
or
Junkers W-33 Titanium Mechanical?
or
Military Mark V?

Thank for your help,

AH


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

IW Marine Diver (International Watchman) just google

Military Mark V (ebay if they even sale them anymore)

and the Junkers I cant remember at the moment



ah1963 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Congratulation for this watch! I'm looking about it...could you tell me where can I find it?
> 
> ...


----------



## vbuskirk (Jan 3, 2009)

ah1963 said:


> Junkers W-33 Titanium Mechanical?


Try longislandwatch.com


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

thats its Marks company thanks V:-!



vbuskirk said:


> Try longislandwatch.com


----------



## bawlin (Aug 27, 2008)

Where can I get a sterile phantom dial like this:










Thanks!


----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)

bawlin said:


> Where can I get a sterile phantom dial like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getatwatch Co. - siswatch727.com, if they don't have exactly what you want you can ask if they will make it for you.


----------



## vnf68 (Jul 4, 2008)

bawlin said:


> Where can I get a sterile phantom dial like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Read please https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=309331&highlight=getat


----------



## TheVision (Aug 10, 2009)

I just listed my new Getat (44mm MM Power Reserve) in the FS section for $80 shipped so if anyone's looking for one, check my thread out. 

Cheers.


----------



## Jyabbz (Jun 23, 2009)

Got a couple of questions before making a purchase. Is it worth it to spend the extra money on a titanium case, I know it is lighter and durable. And what is the difference between the polished and brushed steel. Also I was looking into getting Luminor ...... Automatic style watch with the date and seconds on it but I am wondering how the quality of the automatic asian 6497 movement is and is their anyway to have an asian handwinding 6497 movement?

Thanks


----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)

Jyabbz said:


> Got a couple of questions before making a purchase. Is it worth it to spend the extra money on a titanium case, I know it is lighter and durable. And what is the difference between the polished and brushed steel. Also I was looking into getting Luminor ...... Automatic style watch with the date and seconds on it but I am wondering how the quality of the automatic asian 6497 movement is and is their anyway to have an asian handwinding 6497 movement?
> 
> Thanks


There is no such thing as an automatic 6497. The 6497 IS handwind and has no date function.

If you like titanium, get it. It is lighter, slightly different color, but scratches more easily. Brushed vs. polished stainless? Different look is all.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

I havent seen a Ti case yet that is nice as the SS cases. Talking about at the high end of the homage world though.


----------



## flipballer32 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey wattup guys..i'm a noob..but I was looking for a ...... ...... militare all black/black strap/with green lume...what website is my best bet? thanks for the help


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

What are you looking to spend?


----------



## SilverSliver (Nov 5, 2008)

Buy from a reputable source. Getat is a great choice. I'd be wary of anyone else, save for ...........


----------



## brewtown (Oct 21, 2009)

herc watches- IMO, have been trash. I bought one that looked just like my SUG domino because i liked the watch so much, thinking it was going to be of similar quality. the watch was trash. the display caseback window fell off, and it is light, cheap and flimsy. save your money and buy something else!


----------



## andreas.ks (Mar 3, 2008)

Dear friends,
I'd like to ask you for advice - where to buy a nice radiomir homage in reasonable quality with a bit of luminiscence and without second hand. My budget is somewhere around 200$... Thanks!


----------



## normunds (Aug 3, 2009)

My homage from Gettat arrived today. All I can say - it is huge on my skinny wrists.


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

check out Dievas vintage. Very sweet indeed. A PAM for the price of the sales tax :-! The 46.6mm California dial 1938 rocks.

*Maker:* Dievas*Movement:* Swiss Unitas 6497 mechanical movement with *Côtes* *de* *Genève* and 
blued screws*Dial:* Black california dial. Blue hands.*Luminance*: Vintaged lume. Luminova. *Case: *High polished 316L stainless steel. Contoured sides.*Case Back*: Display or Steel back. Dievas signed polished screwdown stainless steel*Bezel*: High polished 316L stainless steel*Crown: *3mm Diamond shaped crown*Lug: *26mm. Removeable. *Crystal:*Domed scratch resistant sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating
*Strap:* Thick calf leather strap with vintage knife edge sewn-in buckle*Water resistance: *30m*Dimensions:* 46.5mm in diameter, 52mm lug to lug, 17mm thick*Power Reserve: *~42 hours
*Warranty: *Guaranteed 1 year



Seikopath said:


> Anyone seen one of these? How much, would you guess?


----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)

hooperman42 said:


> check out Dievas vintage. Very sweet indeed. A PAM for the price of the sales tax :-! The 46.6mm California dial 1938 rocks.


Never got those, you can build that watch for a fraction of the price - the movement alone can be had for less than $200, the rest for another $100. Nice watch? Sure. But not worth more than half what they charge.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Just a quick pic of one of my 47mm on my puny 7.25" wrist. I seem to be able to pull off the big one's.


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

Ok so you get all the pieces yourself (case, crystals, movement, crown, dial, strap) for $ 400 and then build it yourself? How many watches have you built so far? Care to post a few pics?

If you judge the value of a watch by the total cost of parts excatly what watch is "nice watch" to you? Certainly not anything over a few hundred bucks. :think:



JohnG2 said:


> Never got those, you can build that watch for a fraction of the price - the movement alone can be had for less than $200, the rest for another $100. Nice watch? Sure. But not worth more than half what they charge.


----------



## KazimKenzo (Mar 26, 2007)

*47mm · Thick plexi · Swiss Unitas*
* custom made*
a hommage is the step beyond the past







[/URL]


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

Very interesting look. Any other specs? Price? Didnt see it on web site. Please advise.


KazimKenzo said:


> *47mm · Thick plexi · Swiss Unitas*
> *custom made*
> a hommage is the step beyond the past
> 
> ...


----------



## KazimKenzo (Mar 26, 2007)

custom made a few years ago....
so not mass production.
for price please pm.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

That looks very cool. I love the "overdone" plexi. 
Since joining this board and getting sucked into the homage world, I have become a lume freak as well as crystal freak. I LOVE the look of a crystal sticking out beyond the bezel. A throwback to vintage Rolex Subs and GMT's. Would really like to have a sapphire made high for a few of my other watches.


----------



## KazimKenzo (Mar 26, 2007)

*a sideview*, for those who asking if its domed....


----------



## flori78 (Sep 7, 2008)

Is there any PAM homage that apart of sapphire glass has a WR at 200m? I would be very interested if such a watch exists. My budget is 200 - $300.

Thank you


----------



## captmoriarty (Nov 6, 2009)

pulling off the big ones is not something i would admit too , lol



blueradish said:


> Just a quick pic of one of my 47mm on my puny 7.25" wrist. I seem to be able to pull off the big one's.


----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)

hooperman42 said:


> Ok so you get all the pieces yourself (case, crystals, movement, crown, dial, strap) for $ 400 and then build it yourself? How many watches have you built so far? Care to post a few pics?
> 
> If you judge the value of a watch by the total cost of parts excatly what watch is "nice watch" to you? Certainly not anything over a few hundred bucks. :think:


Plenty of watches over a few hundred bucks are nice watches, even great watches. But not all watches that cost, say, $500, are WORTH $500.

I don't use Swiss 6497's because the Asian is a solid movement and 1/5 the price - the Swiss is better, but not five times better, by ANY stretch of the imagination. But again, that doesn't mean the Swiss movement isn't a fantastic movement.

Some pics below - any of the watches below would be about $100-$120 more if I had built them with Swiss movement...

Here is a "vintage" Pam homage with bare brass dial w/ antique patina, distressed strap and case, probably less than $100 to build this one:



















"Vintage" fanstasy "Combat Luminor", the Getat PVD case was given to me (needed repair), dial from a homage U-boat, I distressed and turned into a 50's fantasy watch, strap is genuine vintage, all in maybe $150...



















Custom "Mini Fidd" - case, movement, dial, hands, about $100, strap is $110 new....


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

But this isnt a wach builders forum is it? I don't build watches nor have any interest in that. I have owned great classics and new of course. But like cars, I buy what i like to drive not add up all the parts or go find some guy to make me one. Do I think the high end lines are over priced? Of coure, they are trully a joke when somone pays $ 5K for a Submariner that I bought new for $ 180015 years ago. And that probobly cost them only $ 300 to build it. I agree with all that. Pateks and so forth are senseless $$ I think. But to each his own. All the best.
PS the parts in that 67 321c speedmaster to the left are not worth much but like diamonds people pay what they pay. I enjoyed the watch but actually it as I was bored with it. Some would say that was nuts. Oh well. 
Hoopman



JohnG2 said:


> Plenty of watches over a few hundred bucks are nice watches, even great watches. But not all watches that cost, say, $500, are WORTH $500.
> 
> I don't use Swiss 6497's because the Asian is a solid movement and 1/5 the price - the Swiss is better, but not five times better, by ANY stretch of the imagination. But again, that doesn't mean the Swiss movement isn't a fantastic movement.
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)

hooperman42 said:


> But this isnt a wach builders forum is it? I don't build watches nor have any interest in that.


I never said it was. I made the observation that the Dievas watches are overpriced, that is all. And then I replied to your enquiry for info and pics.

I pay full retail prices and I know what the parts are worth AT RETAIL. Given that they are combining parts they buy at WHOLESALE and assembly of the watches take about 15 minutes, you are better off buying from any number of other sellers. For the money, JOA can assemble a much better watch, or, you can get the same watch, but for less.

Dievas is a nice watch, but you are paying a lot of money for marketing hype - "technologically advanced watches"? Come on, the hand winds, Swiss or otherwise, are the most PRIMITIVE movement architecture manufactured today. Bomb-proof, but extremely simple.

Hell, you could buy the parts and have a local watch maker assemple it and pay HALF the money. Again, at RETAIL prices. I am not suggesting you do that, or that you make it yourself, but if you choose to buy from them, just do it with your eyes open.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## alexstl (Dec 23, 2007)

I just got a white face MM from Getat that is much nicer than expected but is too big for my 7" wrist. Does anyone know any quality homage sellers that make a 40mm instead of ones starting at 44mm and up?


----------



## KazimKenzo (Mar 26, 2007)

none of my parts parts are from any mass production or other hommage watches. hands, dial, caseback, case, bezel are custom.
my case has the correct dimensions of the vintage watch.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Here's a new homage I just made on a custom handmade Grey Suede PIG strap. It's headed off to a customer in Denmark.


----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice BR! Really nice! :-!


----------



## dhodgins (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi folks. Bought my first "cheap' hommage, a 47mm 1950 from Getat. Ordered on November 16th and received it on December 5th. I chose expedited shipping and it took less than 4 days to go from HK to Colorado...amazing really.

My other hommage is a sterile 44mm from Exclusive Watch UK on Ebay (who doesn't seem to exist anymore). The 44mm is definitely more refined, in large part due to the better ETA swiss movement and MUCH nicer case. But, the 44mm was $275 while the 47mm was $100, so my expectations for the latter are lower.

The 47mm from Getat is a righty with PVD case. The quality of the PVD is questionable. Edges are sharp and the crown guard doesn't "lock" with near the same authority that my 44mm does. I see the 47mm becoming loose eventually. For $100 though, I feel it's an excellent deal, and I will probably order from Getat in the future.


----------



## flori78 (Sep 7, 2008)

flori78 said:


> Is there any PAM homage that apart of sapphire glass has a WR at 200m? I would be very interested if such a watch exists. My budget is 200 - $300.
> 
> Thank you


Up please...Thnx


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

bawlin said:


> Where can I get a sterile phantom dial like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This might be from Getat as someone suggested, but he doesn't have a black second hand, so I think this might be a custom job?


----------



## GOLFINGGINO (Sep 1, 2007)

i recently picked up a davidsen 47mm, i wasnt sure when i bought it but i knew i could get back most of the money spent if i didnt lke it, to be honest i have not worn any of my other watches since, i know when you first get a watch you wear it more then the others but i have watches worth many tiimes this watch ie. omega chrono, fortis, bathys, ocean7, etc., for some reason i cannot take this davidsen off my wrist, i really only purchased this watch to hold me over until i get my bonus and could buy a panerai, but when looking at the lower end panerai's i cannot justify spending another $ 3-4000 for something with essentially the same movement ( mine has the swiss 6497). i should have bought my friends panerai 27c before i sold it for him last year but it was so beat up that i would have to spend double what i payed for the watch to get it fixed up !!! anyway i like the davidsen, i have seen some homage's for triple the price paid fo mine which i almost bought before i found the one i have now - lucky for me, thanks, chris


----------



## xink (Dec 2, 2009)

Where can i buy a davidson watch?


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

taro1313 said:


> This might be from Getat as someone suggested, but he doesn't have a black second hand, so I think this might be a custom job?


This is one of my custom jobs. It now sits on a sweet green strap and is still in my collection.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

blueradish said:


> This is one of my custom jobs. It now sits on a sweet green strap and is still in my collection.


My next watch might be a stealth dial.

Tell me, is the second hand hollow? Do the hour and minute hands have lume?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

JohnG2 said:


> Custom "Mini Fidd" - case, movement, dial, hands, about $100, strap is $110 new....


John, that is a truly beautiful watch! 

Do you find these homages to be durable everyday wearers? I totally get the "why pay Panera! prices when there are so many great homage options?" argument. I'm an affordables enthusiast, I just want my affordables to be as well-made and durable as possible, yet still affordable. (Don't we all?) :-!


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

taro1313 said:


> My next watch might be a stealth dial.
> 
> Tell me, is the second hand hollow? Do the hour and minute hands have lume?


Yeah, I knocked the lume out of the second hand. Also, painted over the hour minute hands. I have other Phantoms with lume and at best dark lume is like rep watch lume, not really worth the effort.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks. Something to consider.


----------



## jonedan (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey guys,
Beautiful watches! _Panerai watches are_ ever unique for their elegant design.

Thanks.


----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> John, that is a truly beautiful watch!
> 
> Do you find these homages to be durable everyday wearers? I totally get the "why pay Panera! prices when there are so many great homage options?" argument. I'm an affordables enthusiast, I just want my affordables to be as well-made and durable as possible, yet still affordable. (Don't we all?) :-!


Thanks! As to durability, the Fiddy homages have a known issue with the dome crystal. Sometimes they just break for no apparent reason - mine did this the first week I had it, in the middle of the night. The replacement crystal cost $10 shipped from Jackson plus I had to invest in a crystal press - which I wanted anyway. The Luminor and Radiomir homages do not have this issue.

The Chinese 6497 (copy of Swiss Unitas) is a good movement, but that said, they occasionally come DOA because quality control is poor. But even the PVD movement in this watch was $40 from GetatWatch, so if you ever have a problem you can replace for less than it would probably cost to repair it.

My opinion is that while clearly the quality and durability are not equal to that of a Panerai,_ for the money spent_, it is reasonably durable, easily and cheaply repaired, and there is no reason these should not be left to your children when you are old and too blind to read the dial. :-!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

JohnG2 said:


> Thanks! As to durability, the Fiddy homages have a known issue with the dome crystal. Sometimes they just break for no apparent reason - mine did this the first week I had it, in the middle of the night. The replacement crystal cost $10 shipped from Jackson plus I had to invest in a crystal press - which I wanted anyway. The Luminor and Radiomir homages do not have this issue.
> 
> The Chinese 6497 (copy of Swiss Unitas) is a good movement, but that said, they occasionally come DOA because quality control is poor. But even the PVD movement in this watch was $40 from GetatWatch, so if you ever have a problem you can replace for less than it would probably cost to repair it.
> 
> My opinion is that while clearly the quality and durability are not equal to that of a Panerai,_ for the money spent_, it is reasonably durable, easily and cheaply repaired, and there is no reason these should not be left to your children when you are old and too blind to read the dial. :-!


I appreciate your thoughts. A Titanium Destro sterile 111 homage may be in my not too distant future... b-)


----------



## soonerjosh (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a JOA homage which I am happy with, but I was wondering if anyone knows where I could get a chronograph homage with a decent Swiss movement. Thanks in advance


----------



## bawlin (Aug 27, 2008)

Just got my custom Getat...


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Sweeeet now one question do the Black glow or not :-!



bawlin said:


> Just got my custom Getat...


----------



## RiversIS (Dec 16, 2009)

ok guys, this is my first post, though I have been browsing the forum for a while now. Anyways, you guys have provided a lot of great info. That said, I will be getting married in June and would like to give a PAM homage to each of my groomsmen. Now I have contacted Tat at Getat, but I was wondering who else I should contact about making 7 watches for me. I know you guys have mentioned Jackson Tse and I plan to contact him as well. Though I have read that his quality is slightly lower than Tat's. True? Who else do you guys recommend. I will have 6 groomsmen and I would like to get one for me as well. Any help would be greatly appreciated. And again, I really enjoy reading your comments and looking at all the custom jobs you all have done. |>:thanks


----------



## ck77 (Sep 5, 2006)

Guys, am about to pull the trigger from GETAT. 
However, could anyone here tell me the differences between the following 3 variants from their site:

1. Custom Made 47mm Case California Style Sandwich Dial with Orange Numberals Watch
2. Militare 47mm California Style Watch with Orange Numberls
3. Militare 47mm California Style Green Luminous Numberals Watch

Which of the above is closest to Pam 3446?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

I've searched this thread to no avail. Does anybody make a 40mm Luminor homage? Automatic would be fine. Jackson and Getat appear to start at 44mm. Is that because the Asian Unitas movement is so large in diameter?


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

The Asian/Unitas 6497 is ~36mm wide, so that doesn't leave much room for a 40mm case. Seems like a couple times in this thread folks have asked about 40mm versions. I can't remember who made them, but for some reason RXW is coming to mind. Hopefully someone who remembers will chime in...

Clair


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

TicTocTach said:


> The Asian/Unitas 6497 is ~36mm wide, so that doesn't leave much room for a 40mm case. Seems like a couple times in this thread folks have asked about 40mm versions. I can't remember who made them, but for some reason RXW is coming to mind. Hopefully someone who remembers will chime in...
> 
> Clair


Thanks, Bro. I'll check out RXW.

Looks like we're neighbors. We should think about a DFW WUS GTG in the New Year. :-!


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

I think there are several of us from the DFW area on the list. Might be fun to don our Scooby-Doo's and head down to the Flying Saucer for a beverage. Can't synchronize watches with those non-hacking 6497's though... 

Clair


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

TicTocTach said:


> I think there are several of us from the DFW area on the list. Might be fun to don our Scooby-Doo's and head down to the Flying Saucer for a beverage. Can't synchronize watches with those non-hacking 6497's though...
> 
> Clair


I'll be there, Brother. :-!


----------



## geppetto (Dec 21, 2009)

I just ordered a watch from Getat, I ordered the SuperLume w/ PVD Blk, sapphire glass. I received the watch today and to my suprise it did not have the PVD Blk, and was the brushed steel case. I am going to email Getat, but I was wondering if the glass was sapphire and not the mineral glass, is there a way to tell the differenece? Thanks


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

I just received a 112 homage (MM93) from Jackson to accompany the real thing. (I want to learn about the guts of a watch and this one I'll have less compunction about disassembling for fun and education.) I gotta say: aside from the strap (which was dogsh*t) the rest of Jackson's work is pretty darned good:
- No mystery fingerprints or dust under the glass (I just got mineral glass, not sapphire). 
- No mystery rattles when I shake it.
- The lug screws were in fine condition, not stripped.
- The polishing is very consistent and even, except for some small filing marks on the insides of the lugs.
- The crown guard lever doesn't wobble badly, fits tight and flush; and the crown guard itself sits straight and even on the case.
- It keeps time so far pretty closely to my COSC-certified watches. It's hard to tell precisely due to the lack of a second hand, but they hands always seem to be pointing in the right direction. 
- The Sea-Gull movement has a nice, assertive tick. Not too loud, not too quiet. It's not given the best finish in the world, the Geneva Stripes look like they were cut in pretty brutally. They're consistent, but they don't look like decoration so much as they look like punishment.
- The lume is nothing special. The hands stay lit for maybe two hours, but the dial is weak within minutes of receiving a full-charge. I might send it in for a professional re-luming at some point and get some SuperLuminova C3 in there. I'm used to my PAM, which is so bright it makes me worry about how much radiation it's throwing off.

Jackson doesn't have the best rep when it comes to homages, certainly not when compared to the Davidsens and JOAs of the world, but I'm really pleased with how this one turned out. Maybe it's because I ordered the simplest possible watch, maybe I got lucky, maybe both. Certainly, though, I got my money's worth. I can't imagine how, given the same parameters, anyone else could do better, not without having to up the price with better parts (actual ETA movement, sapphire crystal, Ti case, SuperLuminova, etc.)

(Does it compare to the real thing? Of course not, but it's 85% of the way there at 5% of the price. That last 15% is the difference between "pretty darned good" and "perfect".)


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Trel said:


> ...the Geneva Stripes look like they were cut in pretty brutally. They're consistent, but they don't look like decoration so much as they look like punishment.


:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d

Now THAT'S funny!!

Frankly, my two Seagull 6497's run as well as the two Unitas 6498's, and all 4 could be COSC. It's nutty how well they run. Both my 98's are low-grade movements from pocket watches, and have had a COA before I got them. They cost 2x as much as the Seagulls, which are prettier in spite of the punishment. The rose gold plated 98 is pretty nice, though.

Not many better tinker watches than one of Jackson's pieces, especially if you've got the real deal to keep it company.

Clair


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Not the best, but certainly an interesting one. Made by OPEL.









Google Image


----------



## pasan (Dec 16, 2009)

kiwidj said:


> Not the best, but certainly an interesting one. Made by OPEL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if GM are going to throw a hissy fit over that.


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

I have read all 72 pages. I want one!


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

jlacy76 said:


> I have read all 72 pages. I want one!


No you don't. You want more than one!


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

taro1313 said:


> No you don't. You want more than one!


You're right, I probably have the largest collections of pics of anyone and lots of bookmarks. I've pretty much spent 3 full days on this.

One thing seems clear, if we want one or two we better get them now.

I posted a WTB yesterday but nobody responded so I guess I'll buy new.

Someone in this thread suggested just buying a cheap one and see if I like it, then get a custom one done by JAO or someone. That makes some sense I think.

What I have not found is a Ti Rad case. Seen any?


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Davidsen does a Radiomir-type case in Titanium, but I don't know if he still builds. His work is excellent, though.

I'll second the "buy a cheap one" sentiment. Something like a Tat or Jackson won't set you back, and you'll get a feel for the watch. Wear it around, change a strap or two. If you like it enough to put some more money into the homage-thing, then there's always people willing to take it to the next level (i.e ETA Unitas, proper lume, etc.)

You totally want more than one, though. They're like Swatches were, back in the day: you didn't count how many Swatches you had, you only counted the number of weeks since you bought your most recent one.  (Let's see...I have a Lumi-style without subsecs, need one in Ti, perhaps with subsecs; need a Radiomir-style; perhaps something with a California dial; a 1950's style, for lefties of course...)


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

I've always loved the looks, hate the price .

The rad would be first I think. I see all the modding going on of course and I think it has it''s place but it's hard to argue with Pan styling. It's hard to beat the clean lines of this bad boy. http://cgi.ebay.com/Panerai-PAM-309...ViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item518f06adb5


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

I love the Radiomir as well, I think I will own one someday. When I bought my PAM 112, a Base Dial Radiomir (210) was sitting in the case next to it at the AD. It's a very handsome piece. 

My worry was with the screw-down hand-winding. You wind it until the crown stops, then how do screw the crown down?

Dievas' Kampfschwimmer 47mm Rad homage (an excellent piece in its own right) doesn't have a screw-down crown, which would make me feel better. (Water resistance isn't really an issue with the Rads. Even the real thing only goes down 100m, so the screw-down crown seems extraneous to me.)

I really do like the Dievas Kampfschwimmer, though.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

When I first plodded through this thread about a year ago, I was also looking for a Ti Radi case. At the time, I don't think anyone was aware of one being made. I'd still like to find one to make an actual homage with - all my homages so far are made with dials from some other watch and don't look Pam-like at all.

As for the hand-wind, screw-down crown situation, the crown seems to have some sort of clutching teeth in it that disengage the stem when you push it in a little. I've never had any issues with the crown on my 47mm Radi case. Once you try it, you'll see it isn't an issue at all. At least not with the cases that are commonly available. Surprising how complex something like the seemingly simple crown is.

jlacy76, PM sent...

Clair


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

I didn't know anything about these watches 4 days ago. I thought the luminor was great until I really looked at the rad. I spent most of the last few days pulling down images I found out there and am convinced as ever the rad is for me design wise. I have a pic of the Dieva with the retro bar dial I thought was very nice. It's a trendy dial.

Clair, you do amazing things to your watches. That elgin face watch is my favorite by far and that strap you chose is perfect. That's a really great looking watch imo but the design goes contrary to the simplicity that draws me to Pannys in the first place. I think that's the beauty in all this, you can mod these at low cost and still have an outstanding piece. In the case of that elgin, that's my fav in this whole thread. Wow, what a stunning piece.

Personally, I'm still trying to get my head around Sterile dials. I think they look better on some than others. Sometimes too little is not enough. PVD is probably not my style either as I have heard stories about it chipping and scratching easy. It's generally a bit too stealthy for my taste.

In the luminor, I like the brushed case with the polished bezel for most projects. I think that combo adds another design element to the watch. I like the black ghost dial on here using that case. To me, that's dress up stealthy. I think the Destro version makes the most sense as it does not dig into the wrist if worn on the left hand.

As far as movements, I like the numbers better than the cali dial. Sandwich of course and in a Rad the second hand at 9 and in a Lum at 3. I think this gives the watch the best balance appearance wise and doesn't detract from the overall design.

For straps, it has to be tan or black. I'm leaning towards a tan boa, but I have also seen a stingray that I really like. Love the strap on that elgin too.

Most of these watches have pretty bad lume. Lume is VERY important to me. I have been looking at that and thinking I might try to relume myself using one of those glowinc products. I like the blue lume over the green.

Where to buy is still up in the air. Getat, helenarou are obvious choices. I think the asian 6497 would be fine or I might go ahead and pay more and get the Swiss. I do want a dome crystal and a smaller buckle. Just something reasonably water resistant would be fine. This is not a dive watch.

Another option is buy a high quailty replica and switch out the dial, I don't want the name Panerai on a watch that's not a Panny. I'm not a poser or want to pretend I am something I am not. I'm not sure it's even worth the money and I don't condone people who fake it. I have moral issues with buying a full out rep as I'm encouraging that behavior by buying one. I probably won't do that but I have looked at all options.

If I can't find the Ti in a rad, I'll go polished SS. Classics never go out of style. I'm a little leary of 47mm, my wrist is about 7". Helenarou has a 45mm Rad that might be just fine and it's uber cheap. That would at least get me in the game and I can mod from there.

And yes, I can see me owning more than one.  Love these watches! If I was a sporty guy, that Pam with the power reserve and ocean 7 dive strap is a very nice looking dive watch as well. It's here in this thread somewhere. The Pam design just lends itself to so many variations and it's affordable now with these cases. I'm stoked!!


----------



## xink (Dec 2, 2009)

Does anyone know if JOA or Davidsen still produce hommage watches? Can please someone PM me how to contact them?


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

Well, I have narrowed my selection down to two.

1. Ti luminor and have the bezel polished
2. Brushed SS Luminor with polished bezel

My thinking is that the Ti would make a better contrast on the watch to bevel.

Any thoughts?


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

I ordered one of these today.

Lumi 44mm x 14mm solid Titanium

Asian Unitas 6497 17 J Manual Handwind movement, Engraved Bridges, Swan Neck Regulator, 21600 bph

Black Sandwich Dial, Leather Band with buckle, Sapphire with AR, Sapphire Display Case Back, Titanium Tang Buckle, Water Resistant

I spoke to a local watchmaker who told me they could polish the bezel so that the way this homage starts. Should be a good base for mods I think. It should arrive in 7-14 days.


----------



## ~kyle (Aug 5, 2009)

jlacy76 said:


> I ordered one of these today.


from whom? (if you don't mind me asking.)


----------



## Regarder (Dec 27, 2009)

Where can I get the version on the very right on this pic:









I checked MilitaryWatch and Getat, but they don't have it.
Any other ideas?


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can buy Rose gold hands?


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

I bought some of the Glowinc paint to relume when my watch arrives. I'll do what I can on a mini review when I get it all together.

Here are the specs on it:

  
Ultra Green V10 Water-Based Glow in the Dark Paint  Brightness Rating: Very High (~33000)
Duration: Very Long (24+ hours)
Glow Color: Green-Yellow
Daytime Color: Almost Clear with White-Green Tint
Brightest Glow Paint Sold Anywhere


----------



## 6foot9tarheel (Dec 29, 2009)

plus and minus of left or right side crown for one that wears watch on left hand?


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

Amen Bro'


6foot9tarheel said:


> plus and minus of left or right side crown for one that wears watch on left hand?


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

6'9",
Just IMHO here, but I think on either of the 47mm Pams, having the crown or crown guard next to the back of your hand really digs in when your hand is bent more than 45* or so. With the crown pointing up your arm, it's a non-issue and the cases are really pretty comfortable. I have a 7.75" wrist, so the 44mm crown guards aren't as big a deal, but still noticable. For me, I won't have a 47mm that isn't on the left, but the 44's (and maybe 45's but haven't tried) are OK either way.

Clair


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

check out Steinharts crown. A huge crown on the 47mm pilots that wears comfortable on my wimpy 7 inch wrist. The crown is done so that it sits high on the case slighty. Never an issue. The Dievas PAM homages feel fine as well although you do touch the crown when at the keyboard. Same with my real PAMS.


TicTocTach said:


> 6'9",
> Just IMHO here, but I think on either of the 47mm Pams, having the crown or crown guard next to the back of your hand really digs in when your hand is bent more than 45* or so. With the crown pointing up your arm, it's a non-issue and the cases are really pretty comfortable. I have a 7.75" wrist, so the 44mm crown guards aren't as big a deal, but still noticable. For me, I won't have a 47mm that isn't on the left, but the 44's (and maybe 45's but haven't tried) are OK either way.
> 
> Clair


----------



## 6foot9tarheel (Dec 29, 2009)

I am new and need help. I want a Homage and want to order soon. I looking at JOA, davidsen, Jackson, and getat. Any others I should consider? I really want to spend around $250 on my first one. I am very detailed and picky which cam be good or bad. 

Advice? Thanks.


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

Id check out Dievas. I oculd not be happier. And yes I know you can buy all the parts and build one blah blah. For me the feel is jsut like my PAM 210. A radiomir that you would be hard pressed to distinguish much difference from - other than the dressing and the swansneck regulator. 
I dont consider it a fake in any way (the Dievas). Most of the cheapies I tend to think are just knockoffs. But thats me. Dont send nasty emails. :-x :-!



6foot9tarheel said:


> I am new and need help. I want a Homage and want to order soon. I looking at JOA, davidsen, Jackson, and getat. Any others I should consider? I really want to spend around $250 on my first one. I am very detailed and picky which cam be good or bad.
> 
> Advice? Thanks.


----------



## RaoulDuke (Oct 6, 2009)

hooperman42 said:


> Id check out Dievas. I oculd not be happier. And yes I know you can buy all the parts and build one blah blah. For me the feel is jsut like my PAM 210. A radiomir that you would be hard pressed to distinguish much difference from - other than the dressing and the swansneck regulator.
> I dont consider it a fake in any way (the Dievas). Most of the cheapies I tend to think are just knockoffs. But thats me. Dont send nasty emails. :-x :-!


can you tell me where you sourced the reddish colored strap you showed?
pretty much exactly what i'm looking for...
thanks


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

I just have the california dial model. The pic was from both of the vintage models from someone on the dievas forum.


RaoulDuke said:


> can you tell me where you sourced the reddish colored strap you showed?
> pretty much exactly what i'm looking for...
> thanks


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

These watches wear large, even the 44mm. It could take some getting used to if you're accustomed to wearing a 40. They also need a thick strap to look right. 4-5mm thick I think minimum for the Lumi model and 24/24 would be best. You can also see these things a mile away, so you better have a nice strap or it will look like a straight pin holding up a silver dollar and cheapen the whole thing.

My new titanium 44mm came today and debating if I should sell it.


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

I would wear it at least a week before you sell it. It's definitely an acquired taste.

When I first bought my PAM 112, I had only ever seen in in pictures and bought it from the AD more or less "You got one? I'll take it." After the "Oh, this is soo cool." feeling subsided I was near overwhelmed with the feeling of "This hunk of steel is way too big, I've made a huge mistake." Of course, a week after that, I got used to it and now I love it. 

They are very much the polar opposite of a slim, understated dress watch, but they're not supposed to be dress watches: they're divers' watches...or at least what divers were sixty years ago. They're big, heavy and chunky. Still, I've never had anyone say anything like, "Is that a wristwatch or an arm-weight?"


----------



## Baron (Jan 5, 2010)

I really love the 44mm cases of most of these homage watches. I do not like the common dials found on these watches at all though. Are their other kinds of dials I can put on these watches? I would switch the hands to something a little thicker and a competely different dial. Any places that might sell dials for these cases that arent ...... branded or have the sandwich dials or the ones these all seem to have? I'd like to see something very different. And I have already seen the ones that look like little paintings. Beautiful, but not for me.  Something more masculine and military like? Thanks guys b-)


----------



## Baron (Jan 5, 2010)

By the way, do the 44mm cases use 22 or 24mm straps?


----------



## Bananimus (Jan 6, 2010)

Baron said:


> By the way, do the 44mm cases use 22 or 24mm straps?


They should take 24mm straps. The Luminor-style cases, that is.

http://panatime.com/sizechart.html


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

Anyone know where to buy a non sterile dial to fit a 44mm? I looked at Getat and HelenRou.

Pm me please.

Thanks!


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

Sorry, dbl. post.


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

Anyone seen any affordable Ostrich straps like this?


----------



## Bananimus (Jan 6, 2010)

Bob Watchbands, maybe?

http://www.waccex.de/catalog/index.php
http://stores.ebay.com/WACCEX-SHOP

Just found these through google. I have no experience with the brand or seller.



jlacy76 said:


> Anyone seen any affordable Ostrich straps like this?


----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

Could someone please suggest a few places that sell hands to fit a Unitas 6497 movement?

I started looking through the posts on this thread, but it's simply too long and the search function wasn't bringing anything up.

They are going on a Hamilton Khaki Mechanical 44m watch. I would be open to the Panerai style but would really like to find a set in the IWC "Big Pilot" style.

THanks
James


----------



## gunnersfan16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey guys, I am a bit new to the homage game and just ordered my first watch from Tat last week. He said he shipped it yesterday so I should be getting it relatively soon. That being said, I could easily see myself buying more of these (you all understand the addiction) and have read a lot and seen a lot of the watches made by JOA & Ray Knight. My question here is twofold. First, what kind of prices can I expect from these guys for their watches and what kind of quality are they (cases, type of movement, etc..?). Second, what is their contact information and do they have a website where I can view more of their creations. Thanks guys!


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

gunnersfan16 said:


> Hey guys, I am a bit new to the homage game and just ordered my first watch from Tat last week. He said he shipped it yesterday so I should be getting it relatively soon. That being said, I could easily see myself buying more of these (you all understand the addiction) and have read a lot and seen a lot of the watches made by JOA & Ray Knight. My question here is twofold. First, what kind of prices can I expect from these guys for their watches and what kind of quality are they (cases, type of movement, etc..?). Second, what is their contact information and do they have a website where I can view more of their creations. Thanks guys!


RK is not in this biz anymore, JOA is but on dL. Most of the work was on the CG and Cannon pin and superlumanova c1/c3 mix. You'll spend $500 or more and probably could not tell the difference until you really knew what to look for. All in this price range are 6497. The Asian 6497 works fine and costs less than Swiss 6497 but it's your money.

The smart money right now is on Getat. Custom sterile homage watch <$100.00 and design your own. They have a good lume option now and straps that you can actually get by with for a while.

There's a lot of heat going on about non sterile dials but they can be had if that's what you want as least as of right now. Posters have mentioned names in this thread, they are not hard to find.

If you want to build you own, that beautiful watch of JohnG's is a mini fiddy case with a dome from Jackson. I don't think the cases are going away anytime soon and word is... someone is about to release a Ti wire lug case soon.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Mr_Pacman said:


> Could someone please suggest a few places that sell hands to fit a Unitas 6497 movement?
> 
> I started looking through the posts on this thread, but it's simply too long and the search function wasn't bringing anything up.
> 
> ...


Helenarou has Pam-style hands for $8.95
Getat has Pam-style for $9-11, and Pilot-style for $11
Ofrei has a wide variety of hands for $4-6
I'm sure M1litaryT1me has them, but the prices and styles available aren't listed.

Clair


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

I sold mine last night after only having it for a few days. These watches are not for everyone and apparently I'm one of them.

The best advice given in this thread is probably to buy cheap and try it. If it works for you then spend more if you want a higher end model.

I can't speak for the dressy model but the other one is a very large and heavy watch. Your really need a large thick strap and it's as much about function as aesthetics. That watch will roll on your wrist unless that strap is pretty tight.

It's a thick watch as well so buttoning your shirt sleeve over it is problematic at best. It will go under your coat but not your shirt sleeve.

The interesting thing is I found myself taking the watch off as much as it was on. If I didn't need my watch on, it was usually off my wrist. I did not find it particularly comfortable to wear. I always knew it was on and when it was off. My other watches I wear almost 24/7 and forget they are on my wrist. No so with this one.

I bought it thinking it would be an everyday watch. Being used to an Auto, I had to remind myself to wind it and some days wound it twice. Not a huge deal unless you forget and look down and your watch has stopped.

I think these watches are more occasional watches to be worn on special occasions. Yes, they look cool and mine did seem accurate, but for an everyday watch, I just couldn't convince myself, so I sold it.

YMMV, and you may have a completely different experience. I'm just sharing mine. Love the look, wish there was something like them in a smaller/thinner lighter auto. I won't say it's not right for everyone but I can say it was not right for me as an everyday.


----------



## ka-boom (Nov 15, 2009)

Let's not forget *manbushijie*.

Google his site. I don't think we're allowed to link?


----------



## I speak Jive (Jan 8, 2010)

Do any of you know what size dial the 44mm pan homage watches use? I am looking for a different dial than some of the styles on offer, but would like to know what size dial exactly I need to be looking for. Also, do any of you know how to shave down a dial? Or modify it so that if it is too big for my case I can cut it or something? Any ideas? Thanks much.


----------



## crkline2 (Feb 25, 2008)

While I would most likely not dive with a Pan homage, I would want it to be waterproof to at least 50 M. I tend to wear a watch 24/7, and that means hot tub and shower. so are any of these watches, such as those by Getat, waterproof?


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Considering another project, does anyone have any experience with the "gold" or "rose gold" wire-lug cases that are available? Do they look nice in person and wear well? I've got a concept in mind, but don't want to commit to a piece of junk for a finish.

Clair


----------



## Ohwhat (Jan 14, 2010)

Just purchased a MM147 from Jackson after seeing all the pictures over the web. Can't wait to get it. It'll be my first watch.


----------



## JamesB (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi bought a HERC Airforce GMT last year and this watch was very great!
I'm using it daily. :-!


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

Here's a question, how much larger does the 47mm wear over the 45mm wire lug case? I had a 44 Lumi style and found it rather large on me.


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Not really all that much. the lug-to-lug measurement is the same, the case is just a shade wider. The cushion shape of the Radiomir-style cases makes them a little easier to wear than the comparatively blocky Luminor-style case.

If you want a compromise between the both of them, the "mini-fiddy" cases have the Luminor-style crown guard, but have more sloped sides to the cases.


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

Is there anyway to put an auto in a 45mm case?


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Almost anything CAN be done, probably already has been done. The only issue with changing movements is getting a different movement ring to adapt the new movement. Well, that, and a longer winding stem for the larger case.

Clair


----------



## yermano (Oct 6, 2008)

hi all , does anyone know where i can get unusual or custom made dials for pam hommages ive checked out the sites of the usual people who produce the hommage pieces but didnt see what i was looking for. what im looking for is something similar to the dievas avant guard radi dial and ive a couple of other ideas as well. if you could pm me with any info that would be perfect.
thanks 
bob


----------



## sappyg (Jan 5, 2010)

i ordered my homage from getat 12/27/09.... during the order process i asked for pics prior to shipping to confirm that it was waht i ordered. in this case super lume, oxblood strap w/ white stitching and a brushed case. from the pics it looks exactly as ordered. it shipped 1/16/10. what do you think?


----------



## shaan (Apr 9, 2009)

i think... i ordered one with the same strap but different color stitching and i cant wait to get mine in


----------



## sappyg (Jan 5, 2010)

shaan said:


> i think... i ordered one with the same strap but different color stitching and i cant wait to get mine in


when did you order yours? 19 days before mine was ready to ship.


----------



## dov9972 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am also in the market for a watch that is a Panerai style and have been obscessed witht the Luminor for years. I am, however, not looking for a complete knockoff as th watches that have been poster in this thread but rather am looking for a distinguishable watch that has the same feel but comes from a reputable company. I may be missing the point but have been looking at watches like the Glycine Incursore 3783 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=370318598908 or JS watch frisland 42 http://gallery.watchreport.com/.a/6a00d83452070069e20120a56b6215970c-popup
however I do not want to spend 2000$. Does anyone else have any suggestions for watches <$1000. Thanks.


----------



## shaan (Apr 9, 2009)

sappyg said:


> when did you order yours? 19 days before mine was ready to ship.


ordered it on the 31st paid the 5th (was out of town) and talked with Tat the 14th and he said it would be shipping that day


----------



## sappyg (Jan 5, 2010)

dov9972 said:


> I do not want to spend 2000$. Does anyone else have any suggestions for watches <$1000. Thanks.


lum-tec M series have a similar style that you might like.


----------



## skarki (Dec 18, 2009)

Mine


























My miss


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey, Skarki,
How's the gold finish on that one holding up? And who was the maker? I'm looking in to a gold finish project right now, but want it to hold up to some use.

Those look great, BTW!

Thanks,
Clair


----------



## skarki (Dec 18, 2009)

TicTocTach said:


> Hey, Skarki,
> How's the gold finish on that one holding up? And who was the maker? I'm looking in to a gold finish project right now, but want it to hold up to some use.
> 
> Those look great, BTW!
> ...


Hi Clair

The gold finish is very good, donno how durable it is as the watch is 10days old. Both are from Getat

Thanks
Nick


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

Add me to the list. BTW, if someone else has this watch in this thread, please PM me. Thanks


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Here's a new homage I just put together. Tossed it on a few different straps as it takes on completely different looks.


----------



## rustycusak (Jan 12, 2010)

Beautiful watches! _Panerai watches are_ ever unique for their elegant design.

Thanks..


----------



## gunnersfan16 (Sep 26, 2009)

blueradish said:


> Here's a new homage I just put together. Tossed it on a few different straps as it takes on completely different looks.


Love the thick gray strap in the fourth picture and the light tan strap in the second to last. Mind telling me where you got those? Thanks.


----------



## gunnersfan16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Does anyone on here have any info about a seller that goes by Drudy on here and on Military Watch Resource? He sells these homages and they seem to look quite nice. He's also, I believe located in the US, so if his stuff is of similar quality to Tat's, I'm wondering if it wouldn't just be easier to deal with him. Does anyone have any experience with this guy as a seller or with his products? Thanks.


----------



## allen Edney (Feb 12, 2006)

gunnersfan16 said:


> Does anyone on here have any info about a seller that goes by Drudy on here and on Military Watch Resource? He sells these homages and they seem to look quite nice. He's also, I believe located in the US, so if his stuff is of similar quality to Tat's, I'm wondering if it wouldn't just be easier to deal with him. Does anyone have any experience with this guy as a seller or with his products? Thanks.


I think he hangs out at the Broadarrow.net millitary watch forum if memory serves. you can check there.link http://www.mwrforum.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=4k


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi All,

Because this thread is getting so big, some members are having trouble displaying the forum on their monitors. So I am going to close this thread and unstick it. If you create a "Best Panerai Homage 2" thread I'll post a link back to this thread and stick the new one.

Thanks,
Griff

P.S. For those having a problem, you can adjust the settings of how the thread displays. You can choose on a drop down menu, how many posts display before a new page is required. You have a choice, in increments of 10, from 10 to 90." That will keep the page numbers down.


----------

